# (Spoilers) April Ipsy bag



## Amanda Stan (Mar 19, 2013)

Am I the only one super excited for April's bag????
I really hope that it's like December's bag in value (Unlike March's)

Any hopes for this bag???


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 19, 2013)

i'm excited too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i gotta renew my 1 yr subscription after april haha


----------



## catipa (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one super excited for April's bag????
> 
> ...


I'm very excited because this will be my first bag.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 19, 2013)

I want blush! I'm on such a blush kick a d ipsy needs to read my mind!


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't wait for spoilers!


----------



## JamieO (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want blush! I'm on such a blush kick a d ipsy needs to read my mind!


 We've all been saying for MONTHS that we want a blush!! I really hope at some point they give us one. Something that is universally flattering, and not something weird. Like paper sheets. :/ Also I really hope they go back to lots of makeup this month. Pretty spring colors!!!


----------



## OiiO (Mar 19, 2013)

I thought paper sheets were actually kind of cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 19, 2013)

I really liked the paper sheets, but I would love a powder blush or even a creme blush! I would also love a chubby lip pencil, either a balm or a stain (or both in one!) in a nice fresh pink for spring/summer.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh highlighter!


----------



## Jessica Beck (Mar 19, 2013)

I just want a better bag this month, March's was awful!


----------



## JamieO (Mar 19, 2013)

I didn't really mind the paper sheets, but they have sent those out twice now (right? I think the first time was before I subbed). I just want something different! Powder or cream blush would be awesome! Even a stain like Benetint. It would also be really cool to get something like a textured or jelly polish or something like that. Something different and neat!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm super excited for April, as this will be my first bag from Ipsy!  I got my first Birchbox today, and it definitely was a bummer.  Come on, April!!


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 19, 2013)

I really want some blotting papers the rest is up to them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Mar 19, 2013)

A shimmery lavender eye wash, like the Starlooks Princess Diaries gel liner or essence Fruity eye soufflÃ©s! Iridescence would be an added bonus. I would also love to just *receive* mine when everyone else gets theirs. Some people had theirs for a full week before mine finally arrived.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ling168 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm very excited because this will be my first bag.


 Mine too! I wasn't going to sub. I had been on the waiting list for over a month and finally got an email to get an April bag so I figured I'd try it.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm super excited for April, as this will be my first bag from Ipsy!  I got my first Birchbox today, and it definitely was a bummer.  Come on, April!!


 
I felt the same way about my first PopSugar box.. I'm hoping April's will be great!


----------



## votedreads (Mar 19, 2013)

more matte shadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Mar 20, 2013)

I finally re-subbed to Ipsy after 3 months of not getting it and I am hoping for an awesome bag for April!!! I can't wait for spoilers lol


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 20, 2013)

this is my first bag with them :]

hoping its good!


----------



## Kristen121 (Mar 20, 2013)

This will be my first ipsy bag too. Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## SherBear400 (Mar 20, 2013)

March was such a blah bag, here's to hoping April is a winner!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 20, 2013)

hiii, just letting this add to my subsciptions here on MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> looking forward to april


----------



## iashleycouture (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm really hoping for a lip liner in one of the upcoming bags. I'm excited to see what Aprils bag will have.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 20, 2013)

This will be my first bag! I'm excited!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm really hoping for a lip liner in one of the upcoming bags. I'm excited to see what Aprils bag will have.


 I'd love to see a clear lip liner come our way..universally flattering and all. One can hope.


----------



## ling168 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a clear lip liner come our way..universally flattering and all. One can hope.


 That would be a good one.


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 21, 2013)

I really want something from the balm or benefit though love those two brands &lt;3


----------



## PixelatedToys (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a clear lip liner come our way..universally flattering and all. One can hope.


Ooh, I like this suggestion!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 21, 2013)

I have been wanting a clear lipliner forever!  I have something similar by E.L.F. but I'm just not that sure if it works that great.

I would love to see a bright and colorful bag! Maybe like a patchwork type of bag or bright flower(s). 



 

 





  



Images via Etsy


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 21, 2013)

> I have been wanting a clear lipliner forever! Â I have something similar by E.L.F. but I'm just not that sure if it works that great. I would love to see a bright and colorful bag! Maybe like a patchwork type of bag or bright flower(s).Â
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


 I love the first one!


----------



## katlyne (Mar 21, 2013)

I would LOVEEEEE some floral &lt;3


----------



## Jwhackers (Mar 21, 2013)

i'd love a floral bag as well. or anything patterned! hopefully they don't go back to the solid colored ones right away!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been wanting a clear lipliner forever!  I have something similar by E.L.F. but I'm just not that sure if it works that great.
> 
> ...


 Ooooh!  I *REALLY* like that first one!



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We've all been saying for MONTHS that we want a blush!! I really hope at some point they give us one. Something that is universally flattering, and not something weird. Like paper sheets. :/ Also I really hope they go back to lots of makeup this month. Pretty spring colors!!!


 What's a "paper sheet"?

I'd kinda like a creme eyeshadow.  I don't *need* anything, but I love lip products and would love a lip product - the only thing I don't do is lipstick (I can't stand the texture).  Maybe some hair products, concealers, or something targeted at dark circles too.  I only subscribe for the bags, so I'm not really picky.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 21, 2013)

A few months ago they gave us blush/highlight on a sheet. Literally. A paper sheet



> Ooooh! Â I *REALLY* like that first one! What's a "paper sheet"? I'd kinda like a creme eyeshadow. Â I don't *need* anything, but I love lip products and would love a lip product - the only thing I don't do is lipstick (I can't stand the texture). Â Maybe some hair products, concealers, or something targeted at dark circles too. Â I only subscribe for the bags, so I'm not really picky.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A few months ago they gave us blush/highlight on a sheet. Literally. A paper sheet


 That doesn't seem like a very effective method of applying blush/highlighter.  



  It's probably a little more convenient than creams/powders/etc...


----------



## brigetteesklar (Mar 21, 2013)

I REALLY want some pastels!!!!!!!!


----------



## brigetteesklar (Mar 21, 2013)

And some concealer, like, good concealer! I dont really mind if it's full sized or not. If they are selling us great products, then it doesnt really matter if they're full sized. Ipsy needs to step it up just a little.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh highlighter!


 Yes to this!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been wanting a clear lipliner forever!  I have something similar by E.L.F. but I'm just not that sure if it works that great.

I would love to see a bright and colorful bag! Maybe like a patchwork type of bag or bright flower(s). 



 

 





  



Images via Etsy

 
I would LOVE any of these! except the last one. But I hope we get a pretty floral baggy !


----------



## filmgeek22 (Mar 22, 2013)

I would love to see some pastels this month as well they seem to be popular right now so maybe??


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 22, 2013)

My wish list

1.Concelar

2.Nude/pink/coral lip product (NO RED)

3.Pastel Nail Polish

4.Blotting sheets

5.Surprise me!!!


----------



## JamieO (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That doesn't seem like a very effective method of applying blush/highlighter.
> 
> ...


 It really isn't. It's horribly awkward to apply and the color ends up all over your hands and its messy. If I use a brush to sweep the color off of the sheets, it kind of works, but sort of defeats the purpose. Honestly, I think they are kind of cool to put in your purse and have on hand for a quick touch up, but not for just regular use. I'd love to see any other kind of blush though. Anything, a stain, powder, cream, and stick, anything but sheets. It was a cool thing to try out, but I'd like something different.


----------



## JamieO (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brigetteesklar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And some concealer, like, good concealer! I dont really mind if it's full sized or not. If they are selling us great products, then it doesnt really matter if they're full sized. Ipsy needs to step it up just a little.


 I fully agree! The whole point is to try things that we might like and potentially buy in the future. And honestly, I get so many deluxe-sized samples and minis from subs and Sephora and what have you, that I don't even need full-sizes. I have too much stuff to use at this point to need a full-size anything, I'll never be able to use it all! My mascara count alone is at 12.... 

Also, have you tried Hard Candy's Glamoflague? It's seriously the best concealer ever! It's so insanely concentrated that it will last FOREVER, and for $6 that's pretty good. It's crazy pigmented and covers my dark circles under my eyes like nothing I have ever tried! It also covered a recent curling iron burn to the forehead like a pro!! I did try it on a small tattoo behind my ear (that's one of the main things it's marketed for, covering tattoos) and it did a pretty decent job!


----------



## lillybunny (Mar 22, 2013)

> My wish list 1.Concelar 2.Nude/pink/coral lip product (NO RED) 3.Pastel Nail Polish 4.Blotting sheets 5.Surprise me!!! Â


 I love this! And I agree- Please no ridiculous lip colors!!!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 22, 2013)

> And some concealer, like, good concealer! I dont really mind if it's full sized or not. If they are selling us great products, then it doesnt really matter if they're full sized. Ipsy needs to step it up just a little.


 omg don't let the ipsy Facebook mob hear you say that lol


----------



## AJCorletto (Mar 22, 2013)

I would LOVE a cream blush. I do not currently own one, and I would really like a coral/peachy colored one for spring. Lip butters would be nice, and a nice pastel nail color would be great too!


----------



## AJCorletto (Mar 22, 2013)

I also need a good skin/face exfoliating scrub for all of the dry dull skin winter causes..


----------



## page5 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please no ridiculous lip colors!!!


 You mean like the Make lipstick BirchBox sent me in the matte shade "Putty". It turned my lips the same color as my skin. 

Lipless is not a good look for me.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You mean like the Make lipstick BirchBox sent me in the matte shade "Putty". It turned my lips the same color as my skin.
> ...


 lolololol. lipless is not a good look for ANYONE. no offense to anyone who likes the whole skin colored lip thing....


----------



## lillybunny (Mar 22, 2013)

> lolololol. lipless is not a good look for ANYONE. no offense to anyone who likes the whole skin colored lip thing....


 Ew I looked it up!! What were they thinking? And I agree- the trend in my town is to put concealer ON your lips and then go crazy with eyeliner. I don't partake in it. ðŸ™…ðŸ˜¬


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You mean like the Make lipstick BirchBox sent me in the matte shade "Putty". It turned my lips the same color as my skin.
> ...






  I had the same reaction to the "nude lip" craze... and the Benefit Lip Plump.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ew I looked it up!! What were they thinking? And I agree- the trend in my town is to put concealer ON your lips and then go crazy with eyeliner. I don't partake in it. ðŸ™…ðŸ˜¬


 lolol. oh no. 0.0 don't get me wrong, it looks o.k. on celebrities who have 10 different super experienced MUAs working on their face at any given moment(and who use colors that have an undertone to them, not COMPLETELY skin colored). but it just makes people look dead. especially on me. I have naturally darkish colored lips(weird because I'm so pale) and covering it. its just. not good.

girls who put concealer on their mouths look like....



 this to me. 0.0

this however...





totally cute because its not skin colored. it looks very natural. to me, nude lips is lips that don't have anything on them. or are toned down. not skin colored.


----------



## page5 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lolol. oh no. 0.0 don't get me wrong, it looks o.k. on celebrities who have 10 different super experienced MUAs working on their face at any given moment(and who use colors that have an undertone to them, not COMPLETELY skin colored). but it just makes people look dead. especially on me. I have naturally darkish colored lips(weird because I'm so pale) and covering it. its just. not good.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, I was looking like that first picture and my husband kept looking at me and frowning and asking " You look really pale, are you feeling okay?" I like my lips, I don't want them to disappear when I put on lipstick.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm one of those crazies who like that look! Something about the dark smokey eye paired with nude lips works for me.



I put concealer on my lips, regardless of the color going over it (90% of the time its red) but i dont know about wearing it alone.



> lolololol. lipless is not a good look for ANYONE. no offense to anyone who likes the whole skin colored lip thing....


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 22, 2013)

> I fully agree! The whole point is to try things that we might like and potentially buy in the future. And honestly, I get so many deluxe-sized samples and minis from subs and Sephora and what have you, that I don't even need full-sizes. I have too much stuff to use at this point to need a full-size anything, I'll never be able to use it all! My mascara count alone is at 12....Â  Also, have you tried Hard Candy's Glamoflague? It's seriously the best concealer ever! It's so insanely concentrated that it will last FOREVER, and for $6 that's pretty good. It's crazy pigmented and covers my dark circles under my eyes like nothing I have ever tried! It also covered a recent curling iron burn to the forehead like a pro!! I did try it on a small tattoo behind my ear (that's one of the main things it's marketed for, covering tattoos) and it did a pretty decent job!


 I love glamoflauge. Its amazing! I use it under my BB cream and it covers everything.


----------



## page5 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm one of those crazies who like that look! Something about the dark smokey eye paired with nude lips works for me.
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you using the concealer as a primer for the lipstick?


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm one of those crazies who like that look! Something about the dark smokey eye paired with nude lips works for me.
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah. she just looks dead to me. but whatever floats your boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah, i saw it in a tutorial a few years back and use it ever since. My top lip isn't symmetrical so it stops me from trying to follow my natural lip line.



> Are you using the concealer as a primer for the lipstick?Â


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd love a light pink nail polish!


----------



## lillybunny (Mar 22, 2013)

> yeah. she just looks dead to me. but whatever floats your boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When I do a smokey eye I use Buxom Lips "Dolly" lipgloss. I love it!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the first one!


 Me too!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My wish list
> 
> ...







 I don't want any more red lip products. I cant ever get enough nail polish and hopefully we will get a pretty blush.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with this. I want a nail polish in a coral shade because I wore a coral the other day and OH MY GOSH, IT LOOKED SOOO PRETTY ON ME. I just wanted to keep looking at my hands cuz they looked so good.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brigetteesklar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And some concealer, like, good concealer! I dont really mind if it's full sized or not. If they are selling us great products, then it doesnt really matter if they're full sized. Ipsy needs to step it up just a little.


Yes, please! No one sends enough of these! I do not need more blushes. I have blushes from subs for days.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 22, 2013)

As much as I would love to test out a new concealer, I think it'd be really tricky for them to send out colors that will work unless they send a range of colors to everyone. And if they do that, I can't imagine the samples being that big.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 22, 2013)

I would love more buxom! Maybe their lip creams?


----------



## katcole (Mar 23, 2013)

I unsubscribed I cant justify buying this in my financial life right now but I bet Aprils will be full of something I couldn't live with out.lol


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 23, 2013)

I know everyone is tired of red...but the only red I have gotten was that reddish lip tint gloss thing.  I got a really garish pink that just look down right awful on me when they sent out those lip glosses that were really like super glossy lipsticks melted down.  Red is my got to color.  BUT i just order a bunch of red stuff recently...so I sit here waiting like a good little girl.

Maybe no lipsticks but def. would like a lip treatment of some sort.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe some exfoliation! Lip or face exfoliator, a sugar scrub, or just something to get me feeling renewed!  It's officially spring, and I think it would be a good product to include for a fresh, rejuvenated feeling!


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## iashleycouture (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe some exfoliation! Lip or face exfoliator, a sugar scrub, or just something to get me feeling renewed!  It's officially spring, and I think it would be a good product to include for a fresh, rejuvenated feeling!


 I agree, I would love to receive a lip scrub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 24, 2013)

edit: didn't include post I was replying to


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been wanting a clear lipliner forever!  I have something similar by E.L.F. but I'm just not that sure if it works that great.
> 
> ...


I think the patchwork one is cute!


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 24, 2013)

I wouldn't mind getting some nail art tools. Like dotting tools or the stickers. I am very nail art challenged and could use the help!

A nail polish in a pastel color would be good. Or even a good top or base coat polish.


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe some exfoliation! Lip or face exfoliator, a sugar scrub, or just something to get me feeling renewed!  It's officially spring, and I think it would be a good product to include for a fresh, rejuvenated feeling!


I've wanted the Lush lip exfoliator thing since forever but I just haven't gone out and got it That's an amazing idea!!!!


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've wanted the Lush lip exfoliator thing since forever but I just haven't gone out and got it That's an amazing idea!!!!


 I would LOVE for Ipsy to partner with Lush. I want so much of their stuff but there isn't a Lush near me and shipping from them is expensive. A Chocolate or Bubblegum or even a custom flavor lip scrub from them would make Ipsy my favorite subscription box EVER!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 24, 2013)

> I would LOVE for Ipsy to partner with Lush. I want so much of their stuff but there isn't a Lush near me and shipping from them is expensive. A Chocolate or Bubblegum or even a custom flavor lip scrub from them would make Ipsy my favorite subscription box EVER!!


 Ooh, yes! I'd love to try Lush products, especially a lip scrub.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, yes! I'd love to try Lush products, especially a lip scrub.


 I just got the popcorn lip scrub from them and I love it. It would be great to see Lush in an upcoming Ipsy bag.


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 24, 2013)

I could also get behind any of Lush's bathbombs or the Cupcake face mask being in the bag. Even if they were just a mini bathbomb and a small container of the face mask. *sigh* such grand dreams will only leave us sad pandas lol


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 24, 2013)

I swear Ipsy should hire some of us #BESTBAGEVER


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the popcorn lip scrub from them and I love it. It would be great to see Lush in an upcoming Ipsy bag.


 Is it popcorn scented/flavored?



> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear Ipsy should hire some of us #BESTBAGEVER


 All of the subscription box companies should hire us as consultants.  #BESTBAGEVER indeed!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear Ipsy should hire some of us #BESTBAGEVER





> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it popcorn scented/flavored?
> 
> All of the subscription box companies should hire us as consultants.  #BESTBAGEVER indeed!


 
Yes to this!  I would have a blast doing this!  People (not to toot my own horn) love the gift baskets I make up. 

I want this kind of job 






Hopefully they come here and see what we have to say


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't be surprised if at least their social media person (or people) checked out what we say on here.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2013)

Yay! I knew there would be an Ipsy April thread around here somewhere!

I've decided not to hope for anything specific in this month's bag.  It never works out.  Surprise me, Ipsy!  Although I totally loved the anchor bag from March and hope they keep going with printed bags.


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it popcorn scented/flavored?


 I have this one.. it seems both popcorn flavored and scented  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could also get behind any of Lush's bathbombs or the *Cupcake face mask* being in the bag. Even if they were just a mini bathbomb and a small container of the face mask. *sigh* such grand dreams will only leave us sad pandas lol


 I honestly don't think they would put one of their facemasks in the bag.  Those have to stay refrigerated and expire very very quickly.  I love the product but they are called "Fresh Face Masks" for a reason hehe.. They don't even ship them from the site.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swear Ipsy should hire some of us #BESTBAGEVER


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it popcorn scented/flavored?
> 
> All of the subscription box companies should hire us as consultants.  #BESTBAGEVER indeed!


 Its not really popcorn more of a salted caramel flavor, I really like it.


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 25, 2013)

No spoiler to day so that means one of three things a) four items in the bag B) Will not be able to see all the spoilers before the end of the month c) Not going to show us all the spoilers -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not one of those excites me


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No spoiler to day so that means one of three things a) four items in the bag B) Will not be able to see all the spoilers before the end of the month c) Not going to show us all the spoilers -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not one of those excites me


 How do you figure? April isn't until next week.


----------



## devgess (Mar 25, 2013)

Love ipsy. I never really get too upset when I find something that isn't perfect for me, since I usually stash it away until I can use it. That being said, I wish ipsy would take some more risks in the products. I joined ipsy to try out new brands and products, even if I wouldn't use them. I think ipsy is in a bind---everyone wants make-up products (at least, that's what the Facebook mob always complains about) that they will use, are a decent size, etc. I can see why they sometimes use "safe" products that are kinda boring. 

That being said, here's what I would LOVE to see!

First off, I don't really care about the bags. They are cute and fun and all, but I'd rather ipsy save the money and get a semi-decent bag, and use the savings to get better/more products. 


dry shampoo (they could do a small bottle like the bigsexyhair hairspray we got) 
bath bomb or something similar (love your guys' idea of a lush product!)
butter nail polish. or essie. I adore these brands.
cuticle cream, like Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream
Urban Decay eyeshadow or palettes 
A really pretty bronzer, now that it's kind of spring time
NARS lip products. I would just die if we got something like that. 
Finishing powder or setting spray. I always wanted to try some, but not sure if it's worth spending the money on
Eyelash serum. Seems to be a new "trend" that I would like to try
Lip Plumper. Something different besides the usual, standard gloss we get.
Any type of scrub. Lip scrub, body scrub, doesn't matter.
A really cool self-tanner lotion or spray. This would be so tricky, but if they could find one from a high end brand as a sample, I'd be in heaven. I hate tanning beds, but never have it in my to splurge on a really nice, high quality self-tanner. A sample spray bottle of something very nice would be interesting. Again, really hard to pull off.
A super blender brush. I can't think of any sub brand that's given one of these out.
Benefit's Liquid Benetint. YES.
Tarte cheek stain
Something like NYX's Shine Killer, or the like. Again, would be hard, as those with dry skin wouldn't get much use.
I really wouldn't mind something non-cosmetic. Like, a nice candle. Or a bath pillow. They could do an awesome pampering bag, with a bath bomb, some nice lotion, a face mask, and a yummy smelling candle. Wouldn't go over too well, but it would be something very unexpected and I wouldn't complain. I could see a lot of people unhappy with this, however.
Bliss's Fat Girl Six Pack. Very different and out there, but I kind of want to try it out!
On-the-go teeth whitener pen or gel. 
Anything Philosophy
A really nice cracked heel/foot lotion. It's almost sandal season!
Organix hair products are always awesome. 
High end hair mask, something from Fekkai or the like.
It Cosmetics Bye Bye Redness Cream (totally thinking of myself here...I suffer from rosacea). They do have a whole line of Bye Bye products, with things for fine lines, blackheads, dark circles, etc. If only we could pick our treatment somehow!
The new Gilette and Olay Sugarberry Razor. Eyeing it up, but so expensive!!

I could go on and on. 

The challenge is finding things that people will like and use. And everyone has different likes and dislikes. I'm sure it's tough finding a product that is universally flattering. I wish ipsy would let us pick our top 2-3 colors on certain items (like the eyeshadows or lip glosses), that way they can ensure happy customers. 

All in all, I wish we had some more off-the-wall items! I want to try new things out!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No spoiler to day so that means one of three things a) four items in the bag B) Will not be able to see all the spoilers before the end of the month c) Not going to show us all the spoilers -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not one of those excites me


 usually they spread the spoilers out over the last few days of one month -&gt; first few days of the next.  I'm not expecting to see spoilers until thurs/fri at the earliest!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its not really popcorn more of a salted caramel flavor, I really like it.


 Oooh!  I need to try this!  Thank you!


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 25, 2013)

Because they don't post sneak peeks on the weekend and Monday is april 1st so we will already be billed by then


----------



## meaganola (Mar 25, 2013)

I seem to vaguely recall someone -- Zadidoll, maybe? -- saying that they're changing how they do spoilers because we get the bags all figured out within minutes of spoilers being posted. I would not be surprised to find out that they have decided to try *no* spoilers one of these months.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 25, 2013)

I would enjoy a setting spray. I want to try one but can't justify spending money on one just yet. Or a bright colored eyeliner pencil.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Because they don't post sneak peeks on the weekend and Monday is april 1st so we will already be billed by then


 Ipsy typically doesn't charge me until the 2nd of each month.


----------



## devgess (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I seem to vaguely recall someone -- Zadidoll, maybe? -- saying that they're changing how they do spoilers because we get the bags all figured out within minutes of spoilers being posted. I would not be surprised to find out that they have decided to try *no* spoilers one of these months.


 Today, ipsy responded to a post on Facebook saying to "stay tuned" for sneak peeks. I'm not giving up hope yet!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *devgess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love ipsy. I never really get too upset when I find something that isn't perfect for me, since I usually stash it away until I can use it. That being said, I wish ipsy would take some more risks in the products. I joined ipsy to try out new brands and products, even if I wouldn't use them. I think ipsy is in a bind---everyone wants make-up products (at least, that's what the Facebook mob always complains about) that they will use, are a decent size, etc. I can see why they sometimes use "safe" products that are kinda boring.
> 
> ...


 These are all great ideas.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *devgess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The challenge is finding things that people will like and use. And everyone has different likes and dislikes. I'm sure it's tough finding a product that is universally flattering. *I wish ipsy would let us pick our top 2-3 colors on certain items (like the eyeshadows or lip glosses), that way they can ensure happy customers. *
> ...


 I would like this...but sometimes I get stuff that is outside of my normal and end up loving it!  I used to never use brown eyeshadow, but ever since I got the NYX loose powder in a brown color - I have been using the color more.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the ELF setting spray...I don't know if it works or not.  I sometimes just can't bring myself to spray something cold on my face lol.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *devgess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love ipsy. I never really get too upset when I find something that isn't perfect for me, since I usually stash it away until I can use it. That being said, I wish ipsy would take some more risks in the products. I joined ipsy to try out new brands and products, even if I wouldn't use them. I think ipsy is in a bind---everyone wants make-up products (at least, that's what the Facebook mob always complains about) that they will use, are a decent size, etc. I can see why they sometimes use "safe" products that are kinda boring.
> 
> ...


 Great suggestions!!!  I especially like your suggestion about letting us pick our favorite colors of certain products (especially if "sheer ____" would be an option).  They could always send out the products that are supposed to react to your pH (my current favorite is Tarte's Skintuitive lip color).

I got Benetint in one of the Benefit kits I ordered and fell in love with it.  I also got Posietint.  I both on my lips and cheeks every day.  They were totally worth the money.

I received a sample of the Lashem serum in my December Birchbox and have used it twice daily since I received it.  I'm so glad I ordered 2 tubes of it in December - I'm already on my 2nd!  It's done wonders for my eyelashes.  I have an auto-immune disease that makes my hair kinda funky.  My eyelashes weren't as long and full as I would like them to be and, now, they're darker, longer, and much more voluminous.  I highly recommend Lashem serum.  It's $70 per tube, but totally worth it (to me, at least).

I'd love a scrub too, especially a lip scrub.  I have a few (and I always have my toothbrush), but I wouldn't mind adding to my collection.

I don't have many brushes and would LOVE just about any brush, especially a blender brush, a lip brush (I've been meaning to buy one for weeks), an angled blush brush, eyeshadow brushes...  

I *love* Philosophy.  I would really, really, really like to get some more Philosophy body washes from a sub.

I know it's probably out of the potential price range, but I love the Glo whitening pens.  I keep one in my backpack (I use it after my morning coffee).  I always have some sort of whitening pen in all of my bags.

I don't know about the dry shampoo.  It seems like everyone is sending that out lately.  I wouldn't be particularly opposed to it, but I wouldn't be looking forward to it too much either.

I'd like to get some NARS or Urban Decay products.  I wouldn't mind giving Tarte's cheek stains another shot either - I have 2 (one full-size and one mini) and didn't particularly care for either of them.  I'd really like to try it in Flush or Awakening.


----------



## brigetteesklar (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As much as I would love to test out a new concealer, I think it'd be really tricky for them to send out colors that will work unless they send a range of colors to everyone. And if they do that, I can't imagine the samples being that big.


 Well when you sign up they ask you for your skin tone


----------



## bluelion (Mar 25, 2013)

True, but there are still so many ranges in each skin tone. For instance, you can have a medium skin tone, but maybe one person has yellow undertones, while another person has pink, etc. Some people might get lucky and find a match, but it'd be a big bust for everyone else. Kinda like the concealer they sent in the January bag last year; it didn't suit everyone. Anyway, it's just my personal preference. For things like concealer and foundation, it's easier for me to test them in person to ensure I get a good match. Getting the right color in one of these bags (or any subscription company) would be a crapshoot, in my opinion.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True, but there are still so many ranges in each skin tone. For instance, you can have a medium skin tone, but maybe one person has yellow undertones, while another person has pink, etc. Some people might get lucky and find a match, but it'd be a big bust for everyone else. Kinda like the concealer they sent in the January bag last year; it didn't suit everyone. Anyway, it's just my personal preference. For things like concealer and foundation, it's easier for me to test them in person to ensure I get a good match. Getting the right color in one of these bags (or any subscription company) would be a crapshoot, in my opinion.


I agree. I need to try it out in a store or get a little bitty sample card with multiple shades on it to see how it works. I have such a strange skin tone that I know I'd probably be dissappointed if I got something like that because most likely it wouldn't match my skin.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I seem to vaguely recall someone -- Zadidoll, maybe? -- saying that they're changing how they do spoilers because we get the bags all figured out within minutes of spoilers being posted. I would not be surprised to find out that they have decided to try *no* spoilers one of these months.


Yeah this! I remember Zadi saying they were going to me more secretive.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is my wishlist:

- lip product (a tinted balm or stain or lip butter would be great)

- blush

- pastel eye shadow (purples, greens or blues, pink is a bit hard for some of us to pull off)

- travel brushes

- Tarte (interested in trying them)

- Urban Decay

- maybe a mineral veil or something like that, I think they generally come in fairly universal shades

I also love the ideas others mentioned like a bath bomb, cuticle cream, etc. Personally I do not use tanners or bronzers since I am super pale and like myself that way (nothing wrong with those who like being tan, just not for me). I have used bronzer powder as eyeshadow or contour before though so I could still get some use from it. I like nail polish since I do not have a ton of colors, or maybe a nail dotting tool?

I have gotten the first three bags for this year and I loved the first two, though Feb was my favorite. Like a lot of others I did feel the March bag was a bit "light" and I also did not like the bag itself (just not in nautical), but I still felt like I got $10 worth of stuff at least. Regardless of the specific products I do hope we see more make-up this time around.


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 26, 2013)

I would definitely like to see a bigger variety on types of products and colors. I loved February's bag because it introduced me to gel liner and January's to body oils (always to scared to try them), so I'd like to see more things like that as opposed to more of the standard eyeshadow, black pencil eyeliner, and black mascara that we tend to get a lot. Also I'd like to see more colors. I love the idea of colorful eyeliner and mascara, but am also kind of terrified to use it, so I really don't want to go spend a bunch of money on something I loathe. I will also join the crowd in wanting to see some cheek products. I had never, ever worn blush before I got the Hot Mama in my bb a couple of months ago (super pale with bright pink cheeks of doom, didn't understand why I'd want to add more color to my cheeks), and I ended up loving it, but now I'm ready to try new colors and brands and types, so it would be really awesome to get to try a few samples. 

I don't know, I love Ipsy so much, and I really don't see myself unsubscribing anytime soon, but I'm still really new to the whole cosmetics thing and would really love to see what is available outside the black mascara, black eyeliner, and red lip gloss bubble.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I seem to vaguely recall someone -- Zadidoll, maybe? -- saying that they're changing how they do spoilers because we get the bags all figured out within minutes of spoilers being posted. I would not be surprised to find out that they have decided to try *no* spoilers one of these months.
> ...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

> They're going to make it harder for us because it was too easy to guess which ruined so many people wanting to be surprised. We'll see how April's spoilers go since they're aware that people were able to figure out their new formatting to find the images. Me, I have yet to figure out how to find things on the new site - the old one was easy but the new one is much harder.


 This is funny to me, if people wanted to be surprised why would they look at spoilers?!


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is funny to me, if people wanted to be surprised why would they look at spoilers?!


 Yep, their problem, not mine! =P


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 26, 2013)

I know right!! I enjoy having some idea what I'm paying for


----------



## ling168 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right!! I enjoy having some idea what I'm paying for


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Stan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right!! I enjoy having some idea what I'm paying for


 It gives me something to look forward to.  I don't usually care for the contents, but I love getting a new cosmetic bag every month.  The bags are the reason I subscribe.  I was REALLY excited when we found out what the bag would look like.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 26, 2013)

> I know right!! I enjoy having some idea what I'm paying for Â


 OTOH... When you have a magazine subscription, you don't know what specifically will be in the next issue. I think they're trying to position themselves more like that than as a set of items you know you are getting ahead of time. I also think they might be trying to cut down in all of the sub-unsub-sub-based-on-bag-contents activity going on.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I seem to vaguely recall someone -- Zadidoll, maybe? -- saying that they're changing how they do spoilers because we get the bags all figured out within minutes of spoilers being posted. I would not be surprised to find out that they have decided to try *no* spoilers one of these months.


 I think they will do spoilers, but they will probably wait until after the 1st of the month and try to make the pictures harder to read/guess... at least that's what I hope they do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 26, 2013)

I would love to see a beige/off-white waterproof pencil brightener for the inner rims of the eyes... it's literally the only piece of makeup that I don't own and I would definitely use it after late nights or when my allergies start to kick up!


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see a beige/off-white waterproof pencil brightener for the inner rims of the eyes... it's literally the only piece of makeup that I don't own and I would definitely use it after late nights or when my allergies start to kick up!


Oh, yes, me too ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a white one but really it is too bright even with my pale skin, so a nice nude or beige, etc one would be awesome


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see a beige/off-white waterproof pencil brightener for the inner rims of the eyes... it's literally the only piece of makeup that I don't own and I would definitely use it after late nights or when my allergies start to kick up!


 Have you tried Benefit's Eye Bright?  It looks way more natural than a white eyeliner.  It lasts all day too - at least for me.  I wouldn't be opposed to trying the Tarte EmphasEyes one though.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried Benefit's Eye Bright?  It looks way more natural than a white eyeliner.  It lasts all day too - at least for me.  I wouldn't be opposed to trying the Tarte EmphasEyes one though.


 No I haven't, but I would love to try both of these (or anything similar for that matter)... I have only tried white eyeliners, but like you and Dekilah said they look way too bright and unnatural. I guess I should take a trip to Sephora (after I get my next paycheck) and try several of these to see which one would work best for me!



If you girls have any other suggestions, I'm all ears!!


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah but magazines subscriptions are $15 a year not a month


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 26, 2013)

Stila has a Smudge Stick in a nude color that would look very natural on the inner rim.


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to see a beige/off-white waterproof pencil brightener for the inner rims of the eyes... it's literally the only piece of makeup that I don't own and I would definitely use it after late nights or when my allergies start to kick up!


I got the Illamasqua liner like this in Glossybox. It also doubles as a nude lipliner. It's a great pencil!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 27, 2013)

NYX just came out with wonder pencils that can be used on the waterline, as concealer or a lip liner. They have light medium and dark


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestions everyone! I just ordered the NYX wonder pencil in the lightest shade to try this one out first since it's so cheap and has pretty good reviews!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Stila has a Smudge Stick in a nude color that would look very natural on the inner rim.


 I have the Stila Smudge Crayon in Kitten, it may be what you are thinking of.  It works great in the inner corners of my eye.  I don't use it on the waterline though.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 27, 2013)

Rimmel has a nude eyeliner (Scandaleyes in 005 Nude) that is waterproof and is only like $4-5. I use it as an eye brightened every day. It's amazing for getting rid of the redness I get.


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried Benefit's Eye Bright?  It looks way more natural than a white eyeliner.  It lasts all day too - at least for me.  I wouldn't be opposed to trying the Tarte EmphasEyes one though.


 I got the Tarte EmphasEyes stick in a kit from Sephora a while ago.  I'm pretty fair (MAC NC20), but it still looks a little too light on me IMO.  I don't think it lasts very long -- I put makeup on about 2 hours ago, and it's already mostly washed away from the lower waterline.  Good suggestions on alternatives, thanks!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Tarte EmphasEyes stick in a kit from Sephora a while ago.  I'm pretty fair (MAC NC20), but it still looks a little too light on me IMO.  I don't think it lasts very long -- I put makeup on about 2 hours ago, and it's already mostly washed away from the lower waterline.  Good suggestions on alternatives, thanks!


 Aww, that's disappointing.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww, that's disappointing.


 Indeed! That's pretty crappy!


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Indeed! That's pretty crappy!


 Do you think you could still get the codes (and preferably not lose your points) if you unsubscribe and resubscribe?

How are you liking your Clarisonic &amp; how is your vacation going?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think you could still get the codes (and preferably not lose your points) if you unsubscribe and resubscribe?
> 
> How are you liking your Clarisonic &amp; how is your vacation going?


 Loving the Clarisonic ^^ And not really vacationing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kinda staying here for a bit XD one thing though, it's super hot! I kinda miss the snow now lmao I honestly don't know if I'll be able to wear makeup here O.O

Didn't get the point thing O.O


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loving the Clarisonic ^^ And not really vacationing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kinda staying here for a bit XD one thing though, it's super hot! I kinda miss the snow now lmao I honestly don't know if I'll be able to wear makeup here O.O
> 
> Didn't get the point thing O.O


 Wrong thread.   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Multitasking is wonderful.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wrong thread.   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Multitasking is wonderful.


 hehe s'ok

Also NY residents will be charged taxes from now on -.-' wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 27, 2013)

> I have the Stila Smudge CrayonÂ in Kitten, it may be what you are thinking of.Â  It works great in the inner corners of my eye.Â  I don't use it on the waterline though.


 Smudge Stick in Angelfish, it's sort of a champagne shimmer, now that I look at it, it's a little darker than I remember and might not be suitable to brighten the inner rim on lighter complexions.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 27, 2013)

> Do you think you could still get the codes (and preferably not lose your points) if you unsubscribe and resubscribe? How are you liking your Clarisonic &amp; how is your vacation going?Â


 Your points will stay the same, and only go away when they expire. If you cancel and then re sub they just pick up where you left off. So, if you sub for three months, cancel for 3, and ten resin for three, it counts as 6 months of subscribing.


----------



## melodyyy (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone posted this in here yet?? It's the first spoiler for the april bag and it looks like we're finally going to get what we want!!




http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hete6mmhszhj12wr/


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 28, 2013)

Omg finally!!!


----------



## melodyyy (Mar 28, 2013)

Can anyone tell what brand this is?


----------



## morre22 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone tell what brand this is?


It looks like

Mica Beauty Pressed Mineral Blush
Maybe?


----------



## shabs (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe 

Be a bombshell -- seen in Michelle's follow to work video and talked about in the prior month.   http://beabombshellcosmetics.com/shop/product-category/blush/


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone posted this in here yet?? It's the first spoiler for the april bag and it looks like we're finally going to get what we want!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe
> 
> ...


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks like
> ...


 The color of the packaging and the price point lead me to believe its not it.


----------



## morre22 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill6358 (Mar 28, 2013)

Eeeekk!  I need that in Beach Please.  Do want!  But the second color...I can't match that to any of the blushes or eye shadows.


----------



## shabs (Mar 28, 2013)

Second blush is blurry but looks like sweet cheeks.  Darker one appears to match beach please.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone posted this in here yet?? It's the first spoiler for the april bag and it looks like we're finally going to get what we want!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill6358 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shabs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Second blush is blurry but looks like sweet cheeks.  Darker one appears to match beach please.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> I was thinking that too.  I'm loving all the colors, they can send me any of 'em!


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 28, 2013)

OMG so excited!!!!!!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 28, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay!!!  I'm definitely hoping for the lighter one. I'm seriously so stoked that Ipsy listens to us and tries to accommodate our requests.  And the bag looks cute too!


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 28, 2013)

That is fantastic! I am totally psyched. Looking for a new blush. Hope I get the lighter one because I am practically an albino. Not j/k! Thanks for posting the spoiler pic. MADE MY DAY!


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 28, 2013)

AWESOME SPOILER!!!! Very, very exciting!!!


----------



## page5 (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome! Is it a cream or powder?


----------



## JamieO (Mar 28, 2013)

YAY!!!! Super excited for blush!! Now I can't wait to see the rest of the bag!! I feel like no matter what the rest of it is, I'm satisfied because we're getting a blush!! Other than the Skinn Teen Tone stuff from Beauty Army, I have never ever gotten a blush in a sub (unless you count Stainiac). YAAAAAY!!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I'm so excited about that spoiler! I can't wait! I hope I get this bag....last month's bag never came and they are sending a replacement. Haven't seen that one yet either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Mar 28, 2013)

I love the pink bag! I've been using the Josie Maran Color Stick as my blush for a while now and I love it, but I'm always excited to try something different! And I know that everyone has been asking for a blush for a long time so its nice to see that they listened.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 28, 2013)

Blush doesn't make me happy but it will make my sister happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Mar 28, 2013)

I saw the spoiler &amp; immediately signed back up. It just keeps finding ways for me to stay!! lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally! I'm so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 28, 2013)

As pale as I am, I kind of hope for the darker one! I have acquired several similar to the lighter colored one and that shade is my daily go-to...I'd enjoy something completely different!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've gotten quite a few blushes from subs now, but I am always happy to get more! Glad everyone who has been dying for one will be getting one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been wanting a clear lipliner forever!  I have something similar by E.L.F. but I'm just not that sure if it works that great.
> 
> ...


 Those would all look great like spring prints.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Regarding the clear lipliner, I remember seeing a Makeup Forever one in Sephora, though it's like $18... Heard it's great though. Was wondering if there was a good dupe for it. Either way, it'd last a while anyway... XD

As for blushes, I've always wanted to try a cream blush since I don't have one and I'm not brave enough to get one as I don't know how hard they are to use. I am happy they're including a blush, may not be a cream one, since I only have a single blush and I could expand to more colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope I get the darker one since I just know the lighter one won't show up at all.


----------



## katcole (Mar 28, 2013)

grrrrrr  I dropped my sub  2 weeks ago, dang it and now I signed back up guess I will have to cut back something else in my finances lol.  I see the pink in the blush is the other side white or is it a mirror I cant tell?


----------



## rigs32 (Mar 28, 2013)

After I followed the link to the possible brand, it appeared to be powder.  I just got my first cream, so didn't really want to get a second one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 28, 2013)

> OTOH... When you have a magazine subscription, you don't know what specifically will be in the next issue. I think they're trying to position themselves more like that than as a set of items you know you are getting ahead of time. I also think they might be trying to cut down in all of the sub-unsub-sub-based-on-bag-contents activity going on.


 As someone who regularly follows several major fashion magazines, it's fairly easy to find spoilers of the contents before they hit newsstands. Ease of getting spoilers is just the nature of Internet today.


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 28, 2013)

woot loving the spoiler. ive only gotten one blush in all my boxes since ive began this year. if its be a bombshell its totally worth more than the bag.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As pale as I am, I kind of hope for the darker one! I have acquired several similar to the lighter colored one and that shade is my daily go-to...I'd enjoy something completely different!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've gotten quite a few blushes from subs now, but I am always happy to get more! Glad everyone who has been dying for one will be getting one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want the light one! If you get the light, and I get the dark, maybe we can trade!


----------



## gemstone (Mar 28, 2013)

> Those would all look great like spring prints.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Regarding the clear lipliner, I remember seeing a Makeup Forever one in Sephora, though it's like $18... Heard it's great though. Was wondering if there was a good dupe for it. Either way, it'd last a while anyway... XD As for blushes, I've always wanted to try a cream blush since I don't have one and I'm not brave enough to get one as I don't know how hard they are to use. I am happy they're including a blush, may not be a cream one, since I only have a single blush and I could expand to more colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have one from stila and I actually find it a lot easier to use than a powder blush, and more natural looking. I don't use a brush to apply it, I just tap it on my fingers and then rub it in.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 28, 2013)

I just realized I needed to switch to April's thread! lol That spoiler is AMAZING! I can't wait!


----------



## BisousDarling (Mar 28, 2013)

Hooray Blush!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 28, 2013)

I am currently on blush overload so I will put it on my trade list, but I am truly happy that Ipsy is listening to its subscribers. That says a lot!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

yay blush ;] lexy also known as @missglammygirl will absolutely love this!


----------



## melodyyy (Mar 28, 2013)

Someone on facebook mentioned that the blush could be the nyx cream blush. Judging by the pictures, I would say its a really good guess:









 
I hope I get the darker pink....the other one just seems like it wouldn't show up at all on my skin!!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been interested in cream blush or any blush for that matter right now. I just hope I get the darker color!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay!!! So excited!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 28, 2013)

After decades of not wearing blush, I am doing so now (Missha bb cream = need a little more color) -- and in the past month, I have acquired *six* of them (two are multipurpose items, and all but one -- an essence gel blush, so super cheap, although it's the one that kicked this craze off -- were acquired via subs or in sets with other non-lip items), but I am looking forward to more! (I have this weird feeling I'm going to end up getting blush from pretty much all of my subs next month, and then I will hit blush overload!)


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm one of those crazies who like that look! Something about the dark smokey eye paired with nude lips works for me.
> 
> 
> ...


 I like this look too.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 28, 2013)

Hmmmm can you ever have too much blush? I might not be a good person to answer that question as I have a blush drawer! LOL


----------



## Emuhlyy (Mar 28, 2013)

Ohemgee.   I'm SOOO excited.  This is my first Ipsy bag and I've been looking for new blush/lip colors to try.  I'll be happy with any kind of blush they give me really since I only have 3 (one that I actually use!)

Woohoo!!


----------



## Souly (Mar 28, 2013)

I rejoined - I can't resist blush &amp; I LOVE that color.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 28, 2013)

Excited! Didn't want a solid color bag but white is too cute to pass up with the weather getting better.


----------



## katcole (Mar 28, 2013)

I just got a email, its said Beabombshell, product in the  bag,,it was a subscription email


----------



## katcole (Mar 28, 2013)

full size


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Mar 28, 2013)

OOOh! Would love to try that brand!


----------



## diana16 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ipsy sure does know how to bring customers back! A FULL SIZE blush!!!


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 28, 2013)

> Those would all look great like spring prints.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Regarding the clear lipliner, I remember seeing a Makeup Forever one in Sephora, though it's like $18... Heard it's great though. Was wondering if there was a good dupe for it. Either way, it'd last a while anyway... XD As for blushes, I've always wanted to try a cream blush since I don't have one and I'm not brave enough to get one as I don't know how hard they are to use. I am happy they're including a blush, may not be a cream one, since I only have a single blush and I could expand to more colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Not sure if anyone has answered this yet. But Sally Hansen just came out with a nice clear reverse lip liner. I got it and its not bad and costs like 6.99


----------



## lillybunny (Mar 28, 2013)

Can someone explain to me what clear lip liner does? Is it just for a base?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2013)

Will someone post the email pics please?


----------



## diana16 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ipsy sure does know how to bring customers back! A FULL SIZE blush!!!


 Yeah, they got me back with this email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





I'm actually surprised how easy it was to resubscribe - I could've sworn that when I cancelled I got some rhetoric about how I couldn't simply resubscribe, that I'd have to join the wait list. Didn't happen - I'm getting billed April 1. Are they done with the wait list, or have they changed that policy? Because knowing I can basically subscribe/resubscribe at will would be a huge plus for me.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can someone explain to me what clear lip liner does? Is it just for a base?


 It's a lip pencil without color. The same way you would apply a red liner to prevent a red lipstick from feathering you'd apply a clear one but with a clear one you can apply any lipstick color other than a specific color.


----------



## diana16 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, they got me back with this email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


yeah when I unsubbed it said the same but spots are open for the april bag now so i guess thats why we didnt wait


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

ahhh yayyy blush! finally!!! that light one won't show up on me AT ALL and I'm like the 1st-2nd shade in all drugstore foundations. so I hope I get the second. omigosh yayyy. I'm soo excited. and the white looks digitally altered, maybe its a really light flowery bag


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, they got me back with this email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


I think that so many people unsubscribed last month that there isn't a waitlist right now.  When I signed up on March 4, I was put on the waitlist but I was taken off a few days later.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think that so many people unsubscribed last month that there isn't a waitlist right now.  When I signed up on March 4, I was put on the waitlist but I was taken off a few days later.


 Makes sense! I was really unhappy with last month's bag, but it didn't seem like the feedback on MUT or FB was quite the same, so I thought I was alone. Or maybe I'm just used to the high bar of the angry posts on Birchbox's FB (which they get a ton of credit for leaving up, in my book!).


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 28, 2013)

Link to the actual product:

http://beabombshellcosmetics.com/blush/

$16!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh my, I already have 20 blushes no kidding (even though a few of them are deluxe samples), but I can't say no to a pretty pink-fuchsia blush!!! At least I use blush everyday so I can partly justify keeping it for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Makes sense! I was really unhappy with last month's bag, but it didn't seem like the feedback on MUT or FB was quite the same, so I thought I was alone. Or maybe I'm just used to the high bar of the angry posts on Birchbox's FB (which they get a ton of credit for leaving up, in my book!).


 There were certainly lots of not-so-happy posters on Ipsy's website.  I was really surprised at how angry some of them were.

I've gotten BeABombshell mascara and an eyeliner in my Wantable boxes.  Really like those products; hope the blush is as much of a winner.  What I'm really looking forward to is the bag.  I'd never spend the money for a white bag (it would be a mess in no time, I'm sure), but it looks so crisp and fresh and summery.  Can't wait for my first GlamBag.


----------



## hiheather (Mar 28, 2013)

Where is everyone getting it is a white bag? It looks pale pink to me...


----------



## spmblueeyez (Mar 28, 2013)

I may be the only one who isn't REALLY excited about blush.  I'm not complaining about it, just kinda meh. I got two Hot Mama's in my birchboxes of past, and I still haven't gotten through one yet. Don't know that I'd ever use this blush, but bring it on, I have a 13 year old. I just hope they don't give me the bright one in either bag, cuz we're not "tan" enough to pull that off lol.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where is everyone getting it is a white bag? It looks pale pink to me...


 its pulling white on my laptop


----------



## carabeth87 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yay hoping for the light one but since I subbed have got nude polish yellow shadow I think I am on the light list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## jennm149 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where is everyone getting it is a white bag? It looks pale pink to me...


 On my monitor at work, looks like a white bag with a fuschia zipper &amp; stripe at the top on a pink background.  But don't know when (or if) the white balance was ever checked ... same on my iPhone when I look at the FB posting


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may be the only one who isn't REALLY excited about blush.  I'm not complaining about it, just kinda meh.


Yeah I'm not too excited either, I'm not mad about getting one, I'm just meh. I've gotten quite a few blushes/cheek tints recently, but a Be a Bombshell one will be cool since I've wanted to try that brand.


----------



## mks8372 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Link to the actual product:
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay hoping for the light one but since I subbed have got nude polish yellow shadow I think I am on the light list
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too, I've always been getting the items on more of a neutral side, probably based on my beauty profile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sure we'll both be getting the lighter one!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone on facebook mentioned that the blush could be the nyx cream blush. Judging by the pictures, I would say its a really good guess:
> 
> ...


 I would be really happy if we get these blushes. I like the darker pink but I can work with the light one too.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Cant wait!


----------



## teastrong (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm excited! Last month was my first bag, I wasn't thrilled with it.  I already like this one better!!!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 28, 2013)

A bit off topic but if you go to thebalm.com it says the website is under construction but on April 1st they're offering 50% off site-wide for 24hours. 

Just letting you guys know!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 28, 2013)

Woo woo! Finally, a blush! Hoping for the brighter pink, but really just excited! Can't wait to see what else is coming our way!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad it's going to be a blush finally! Can't wait to see what else they have up their sleeves for this month.


----------



## Jill6358 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There were certainly lots of not-so-happy posters on Ipsy's website.  I was really surprised at how angry some of them were.


 Last month was my first bag and I almost canceled.  I was sooooo disappointed.  Pretty psyched about this blush, so I'm glad I gave it another chance!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm so glad they're finally adding a blush. Every few months I take all the comments about what members from MUT want to see and send it to them along with things I want to see. Of course they're well aware of what we post here on MUT so it's nice that our voices here are heard. Hopefully the lip liner we've requested also appears soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay blush ;] lexy also known as @missglammygirl will absolutely love this!


 I already do!!!!!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 28, 2013)

Should I reopen my second subscription to try to get both colors?


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm very excited for a blush! I don't mind either color. I also have a drawer full of blushes but I just love them! If I were on an island and I could only have three products blush would definitely be on there. It makes such a huge difference!

AND I love that we have already almost doubled the price of the bag with one product!


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 28, 2013)

I canceled two months ago.... The blush did me in lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 28, 2013)

SPOILERS!!!!


----------



## Roxane68 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A bit off topic but if you go to thebalm.com it says the website is under construction but on April 1st they're offering 50% off site-wide for 24hours.
> 
> Just letting you guys know!


Thanks for the heads up! Love this brand!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 28, 2013)

Even if the rest of the items aren't too exciting in this bag I am still satisfied just because of the blush. Blush is one of my absolute favorite beauty products and at $16 retail I have gotten my moneys worth already : )


----------



## ling168 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may be the only one who isn't REALLY excited about blush.  I'm not complaining about it, just kinda meh. I got two Hot Mama's in my birchboxes of past, and I still haven't gotten through one yet. Don't know that I'd ever use this blush, but bring it on, I have a 13 year old. I just hope they don't give me the bright one in either bag, cuz we're not "tan" enough to pull that off lol.


 
I'm not to excited about the blush either, but I am excited to see what else this month's bag will entail.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if I could pull of the darker pink. I hope I get the lighter color for sure!


----------



## acostakk (Mar 28, 2013)

Despite my best intentions, they got me. Just resubscribed. Fingers crossed the rest of the bag is equally awesome!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 28, 2013)

That Beach color is gorgeous! I hope this blush doesn't have bismuth, no ingredients list on BAB website.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That Beach color is gorgeous! I hope this blush doesn't have bismuth, no ingredients list on BAB website.


 what the hell is bismuth??


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what the hell is bismuth??


It's a chemical.  From wikipedia:

Toxicology and ecotoxicology
Scientific literature concurs that bismuth and most of its compounds are less toxic compared to other heavy metals (lead, antimony, etc.) and that it is not bioaccumulative. They have low solubilities in the blood, are easily removed with urine, and showed no carcinogenic, mutagenic or teratogenic effects in long-term tests on animals (up to 2 years).[74] Its biological half-life for whole-body retention is 5 days but it can remain in the kidney for years in patients treated with bismuth compounds.[75]

Bismuth poisoning exists and mostly affects the kidney, liver, and bladder. Skin and respiratory irritation can also follow exposure to respective organs. As with lead, overexposure to bismuth can result in the formation of a black deposit on the gingiva, known as a bismuth line.[76][77][78]

Bismuth's environmental impacts are not very well known. It is considered that its environmental impact is small, due in part to the low solubility of its compounds.[79] Limited information however means that a close eye should be kept on its impact.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a chemical.  From wikipedia:
> ...


 I don't care if it's easily removed with urine... I'm so not adding that to my skincare/ makeup removal routine!


----------



## wildsp187 (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't care if it's easily removed with urine... I'm so not adding that to my skincare/ makeup removal routine!


I agree!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 28, 2013)

> what the hell is bismuth??


 It's in tons of makeup even though it's a known irritant. I can't use products with it bc it makes my face itch and burn, some people just itch, and some people get little white bumps they think are acne. Others don't have a reaction to it.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's in tons of makeup even though it's a known irritant. I can't use products with it bc it makes my face itch and burn, some people just itch, and some people get little white bumps they think are acne. Others don't have a reaction to it.


 hm. I must be one of the not affected ones. lol



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a chemical.  From wikipedia:
> ...


 sounds intense


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 28, 2013)

Isn't bismuth what's in pepto?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 28, 2013)

Bismuth itself is an element, not a compound, in the same group as aluminum, tin, and lead, although its toxicity level is considered to be really, *really* low compared to most of the other heavy metals.  It's also a common ingredient in stomach medications.  As in it's the "bism" in Pepto-Bismol.  And it's being used in place of lead in valves in drinking water systems where lead is being removed.  Unless you have a specific reaction to it, I don't think it's anything to worry about avoiding because you're probably already being exposed to it and just don't know.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah you would know if you have a reaction to it bc it's definitely in some of the makeup you use. A lot of people do get the rash and just think its acne though.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bismuth itself is an element, not a compound, in the same group as aluminum, tin, and lead, although its toxicity level is considered to be really, *really* low compared to most of the other heavy metals.  It's also a common ingredient in stomach medications.  As in it's the "bism" in Pepto-Bismol.  And it's being used in place of lead in valves in drinking water systems where lead is being removed.  Unless you have a specific reaction to it, I don't think it's anything to worry about avoiding because you're probably already being exposed to it and just don't know.


 lol. I figured it was an element, it sounded familiar.  I wasn't really worried about it anyway. lol. I'm not really worried about much unless it kills me or breaks me out.


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 28, 2013)

So excited for this month already! The blush makes me so happy, and even if  I don't love it, I got to try it out, and that's what I'm here for. Also, despite my dislike of bright pink, the bag looks like it's going to be really cute and springy.


----------



## JLR594 (Mar 28, 2013)

This spoiler has made my day.  I can't wait to try this!


----------



## zorabell (Mar 29, 2013)

I know I had a reaction to some Bare Minerals products because of the Bismuth in the foundation. I never had a reaction to anything on my skin before and I ended up with a rash and my face itched, I haven't had a problem since I stopped using that particular product and I always make sure I check the ingredients for bismuth before I use a new product.


----------



## craigster (Mar 29, 2013)

I thought my BareMinerals was breaking me out, too. I would have red patches all over my face and it almost looked like an allergic reaction. I finally figured out that it was the brushes, especially the full coverage brush! Needless to say, I got different brushes and use my BM with no problems! As for the blush, I'm hoping it's not as pigmented as Tarte's Amazonian Clay blush in Flush! Love it, but so easy to look like a clown.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bismuth itself is an element, not a compound, in the same group as aluminum, tin, and lead, although its toxicity level is considered to be really, *really* low compared to most of the other heavy metals.  It's also a common ingredient in stomach medications.  As in it's the "bism" in Pepto-Bismol.  And it's being used in place of lead in valves in drinking water systems where lead is being removed.  Unless you have a specific reaction to it, I don't think it's anything to worry about avoiding because you're probably already being exposed to it and just don't know.


Hm, I wonder if that's what my husband is talking about. He said whenever he takes Pepto-Bismol, his tongue turns black! That has NEVER happened to me! Not in the slightest! When he first told me, I was like...uh.....whaaaaaaaa?




Pepto-Bismol always helps me when I need it (rarely rarely rarely, every 3 months maybe) and I've never had any bizarre reaction to it. So, I'm thinking....I need to tell my husband not to wear my makeup...he might break out


----------



## mimosette (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A bit off topic but if you go to thebalm.com it says the website is under construction but on April 1st they're offering 50% off site-wide for 24hours.
> 
> Just letting you guys know!


You just made a very sick woman's day! I contracted an awful eye infection when I went to the eye dr for my annual exam, which he told me on re-check was my eyes adapting to new bifocal contacts". I'm going to post a warning here if I can figure out the appropriate place. (He didn't properly sterilize between patients, and now I know what to look for and ask for when I go to a new eye dr)

  Anyway, I had to toss almost ALL of my collection of theBalm , which was what I mainly use for work day makeup. I'll cry later  over that when I know if I have no permanent vision damage. (It spread to my sinuses, then ears, then lungs) 

   So I need to replace my fave things.

If anyone has that single matte shadow  "Meet Matt " we got a while back, I'd love to just buy it from you. It was my go to for my daytime work eye look, over theBalm's Mary Lou-Manizer, which also got tossed, along with my mascara, liners, and even brushes.



(I'd buy a sample size of that, too)


----------



## page5 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You just made a very sick woman's day! I contracted an awful eye infection when I went to the eye dr for my annual exam, which he told me on re-check was my eyes adapting to new bifocal contacts". I'm going to post a warning here if I can figure out the appropriate place. (He didn't properly sterilize between patients, and now I know what to look for and ask for when I go to a new eye dr)
> ...


 So sorry you've had such a bad experience. Wishing you a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## SandyNoemy (Mar 29, 2013)

thank you miss jessica harlow, posted on her intagram   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  we got polish, blush (!!!!), Hairspray?




Edit: Please put photos behind a spoiler tag.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Mar 29, 2013)

Polishes look super blah ... Plus every polish I've ever gotten from Ipsy might as well be in the trash, maybe it's just my nails that don't respond to certain formulas. excited for everything else!


----------



## Jaly (Mar 29, 2013)

The MicaBeauty shimmer powder she mentioned in "earth" is an eye shadow...  according to the MicaBeauty site.  

http://www.micabeauty.com/mineral-eye-shadows-1.html 

#72 Earth

So if what she posted is correct, we got blush, eye shadow, nail polish and hair spray? (Soy touchable?)

I


----------



## hiheather (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't think that is hairspray, it looks to have a push tab kinda top. Leave in conditioner perhaps?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 29, 2013)

Pink and pretty! I'm looking forward to this month's bag!


----------



## Amanda Stan (Mar 29, 2013)

I think I'm going to cancel for the month nothing really excites me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 29, 2013)

I actually have the full size of the hair product and its a sea salt spray for beachy waves. I absolutely love it if it is indeed the same product


----------



## katcole (Mar 29, 2013)

But we don't get 2 blushes and 2 nail polishes right.   I'm not found of the nail polish because that is what colors I stick to. I'm not over joyed but I'm pretty happy, I bet when I see it in my hands I will be happier lol. Overall it looks like a good bag even the bag is pretty.

 TMI- BEWARE 





Pepto Bismuth turns some people's bm black also.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 29, 2013)

I LOVE the healthy sexy hair line - I use the serum and it makes my hair feel awesome. I really hope the hairspray will be an April item!!!


----------



## katcole (Mar 29, 2013)

I wonder if Ipsy knows  she posted that picture lol, Now we dont need sneak peaks lol


----------



## katie danielle (Mar 29, 2013)

How did someone already get their bag?


----------



## katcole (Mar 29, 2013)

She is a Guru for Ipsy


----------



## page5 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a polish from that brand and it wore amazingly well for me. I usually have noticeable wear from most polishes after a day, two at the most. When I wore the Sation polish in the pic above I didn't have any tip wear until day 3. I'd be very happy to have another polish from that brand!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2013)

It's Sexy Hair Corp (Big Sexy Hair from a few months ago). It's most likely the Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Nourishing Styling Treatment. Remember a couple of months ago what I said? This is two of four for them. Expect Sexy Hair products in two more bags down the line.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if Ipsy knows  she posted that picture lol, Now we dont need sneak peaks lol


I was gonna say....lol


----------



## mimosette (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So sorry you've had such a bad experience. Wishing you a speedy and full recovery.


 Thank you so much.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hm, I wonder if that's what my husband is talking about. He said whenever he takes Pepto-Bismol, his tongue turns black! That has NEVER happened to me! Not in the slightest! When he first told me, I was like...uh.....whaaaaaaaa?
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

So I'm excited about the blush and shimmer powder. If the hair stuff isn't a hair spray I'll be happy. I have too many hairsprays for a person who rarely uses them, and polishes are always just okay for me since I use shellac.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You just made a very sick woman's day! I contracted an awful eye infection when I went to the eye dr for my annual exam, which he told me on re-check was my eyes adapting to new bifocal contacts". I'm going to post a warning here if I can figure out the appropriate place. (He didn't properly sterilize between patients, and now I know what to look for and ask for when I go to a new eye dr)
> ...


 Sorry to hear that, you should report that doctor. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like there maybe more products because I don't think they will send two blushes and two polishes.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like there maybe more products because I don't think they will send two blushes and two polishes.


 This is what the resub email says:  That's right! All subscribers will be getting a full-size blush from Be a Bombshell. Plus 3 more stellar beauty products. And a cute makeup bag. What are you waiting for? *Re-subscribe now!*


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe they're only sending four products again. A polish (one of the two colors), a blush (same), the Big Sexy Hair product, and the Mica Beauty.


----------



## page5 (Mar 29, 2013)

There's four products in the spoiler photo if you take out the color variation. I'm very happy with those four and the cute bag!


----------



## mimosette (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to hear that, you should report that doctor. Hope you feel better soon.


 Yes, I feel I have no choice but to report him. If I'm not significantly better by tomorrow I will , according to my other dr, be admitted to the hospital to get IV antibiotic and steroid treatments. I also can't work (I work work with SN kids) until it clears.

I've got to go back and talk to the original dr, since the contact rx he gave me wasn't strong enough.I don't have optical insurance, so I paid cash for the exam ,and when my eyes clear, still won't be able to see with the rx he gave me.

I hate this. I've used him for years. I do know they were swamped that day, and there was another patient with a very nasty eye thing going on who was seen right before I was .

I missed my spring break beach trip on a gulf of mexico island this whole week too.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm totally cool with either of the blushes, they're both GORGEOUS, but I'm crossing my fingers for the light pink polish!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mimosette (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They know and she has subsequently removed it.
> ...


           The MicaBeauty "Earth" looks like it could replace the theBalm Mary-Lou Manizer I was using as a shadow that I had to toss. So happy about that. And I would love to try the Sexy Hair Soy . I'm a fan of their products....that's one of the few I haven't tried and don't currently own. I DID actually acomplish something this week during my Eyeball Plague: I dyed my hair that has been bleached for over 20 years brown, so any good hair treatments are good!


----------



## bonita22 (Mar 29, 2013)

Four items this month? I can almost already hear the angry mob complaining! Lol I'm pretty happy with this months bag. I love the healthy sexy hair line and I could always use more blush and nail polish. The mica beauty item will probably be given away. Overall seems like a decent month. For me the best month has been November 2012, IMO no month has been able to top it.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 29, 2013)

Woo! Lol. Too bad everyone has already seen the picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder what they're gonna do!?!


----------



## rainpetal (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The mica beauty item will probably be given away.


 This is supposed to be my first month with Ipsy but I'm debating cancelling it because the only item that looks interesting to me is the Mica product, especially if we call get the Earth color.  

To each their own I guess.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woo! Lol. Too bad everyone has already seen the picture
> 
> 
> ...


 Same as before. Continue the spoilers as nothing was spoiled.


----------



## MUAddict (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh Ipsy keeps getting better and better, one bag at a time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katcole (Mar 29, 2013)

Like I said before, I may or may not like  some of these products but at least Ipsy listens to people, we want a print bag we got it, we wanted blush, we got it. They always send a variety of product or at least since Ive been here since December. I may not use some of the stuff but no one can say the actual values are less then 10 dollars.Having said that I didn't use most of the stuff in March and I didn't get my moneys worth but that isn't Ipsys fault,plus I messed up alot of my eyes shadows by depoting them so I lost money lol. Awwww such is life lol. And I also didn't receive both eye shadows  but they sent me one right away.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 29, 2013)

Ugh what is the obsession with soy.  



  That'll be donated/traded or put up on ebay.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same as before. Continue the spoilers as nothing was spoiled.


 BUT IT HAS BEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS BEEN SUPER SPOILED. luckily I hate suprises, so this worked out wonderfully for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I feel I have no choice but to report him. If I'm not significantly better by tomorrow I will , according to my other dr, be admitted to the hospital to get IV antibiotic and steroid treatments. I also can't work (I work work with SN kids) until it clears.
> 
> ...


 Oh no! I hope your infection clears up soon and that things get back to normal. Having a busy day is no excuse not to clean out things properly, especially when it may affect the health of others.


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They know and she has subsequently removed it.
> ...


 I guess I was kinda spoiled with the 5 items we had been getting before. That doesn't sound like a bad bag the only thing I don't like is the make up bag. Its cute but white gets dirty so fast.


----------



## surelyslim (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh what is the obsession with soy.
> 
> ...


I have no idea, soy doesn't necessarily mean healthier. Definitely not when you have a wheat or soy allergy.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have no idea, soy doesn't necessarily mean healthier. Definitely not when you have a wheat or soy allergy.


 soy breaks me out! which is unfortunate because I loveee soy burgers


----------



## JC327 (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Four items this month? I can almost already hear the angry mob complaining! Lol
> 
> I'm pretty happy with this months bag. I love the healthy sexy hair line and I could always use more blush and nail polish. The mica beauty item will probably be given away.
> ...


 January was a really good bag too.


----------



## votedreads (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's Sexy Hair Corp (Big Sexy Hair from a few months ago). It's most likely the Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Nourishing Styling Treatment. Remember a couple of months ago what I said? This is two of four for them. Expect Sexy Hair products in two more bags down the line.


 OMG yess haha I literally am obsessed with the "Big Sexy" line. If anyone wants to know, the hairspray in both "spray and play" and "spray and play harder" are amazing, as is the root pump, the volumizing powder, and my personal favorite, the conditioner and shampoo.


----------



## votedreads (Mar 29, 2013)

This probably will be my favorite bag to date--I want everything!


----------



## hiheather (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm quite excited for this bag. Everything but the polish makes me excited.


----------



## Jill6358 (Mar 29, 2013)

Eeeekk!  Exciting!  Love the blush.  Those nail polish colors are hideous, I do not want either one.  Love the Mica!


----------



## puppyluv (Mar 29, 2013)

Can't wait for this bag! Awesome variety. Awesome value. I'm loving Ipsy right now.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll gladly trade the hair product for nail polish (provided it's a different shade from what I get).


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 29, 2013)

This bag looks great, but I am drowning in blushes (I actually counted them last night and I have 26!) and highlighters right now, plus I don't use hair styling products or paint my nails often! I am thinking of cancelling ipsy for the first time, just for this month though!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Mar 29, 2013)

Yay!  I am so excited for this bag!


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This bag looks great, but I am drowning in blushes (I actually counted them last night and I have 26!) and highlighters right now, plus I don't use hair styling products or paint my nails often! I am thinking of cancelling ipsy for the first time, just for this month though!


 They need a "Skip Month" feature


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They need a "Skip Month" feature


 Yeah, that would be great!


----------



## MaiteS (Mar 29, 2013)

im super excited for this bag!

i use the sexy healthy hair conditioner/shampoo and i love it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 29, 2013)

It looks like the waitlist is back up. That's unfortunate, I was still on the fence because I like the colors for this month's bag. I bet that little spoiler on instagram is what did it.


----------



## Rochellena (Mar 29, 2013)

Oooh, I am super excited! Feb and March had been just ok for me, but this bag is pretty much the perfect combo for me- a hair product, a nail polish, a makeup product, and something shimmery and/or sparkly. I love the big sexy hair line and haven't tried the healthy line, and I don't own any nail colors similar to those, so either will be fantastic. I am super excited for one of my subs for the first time since January! 

Also, thank you to person who posted the 50% off on Apr. 1 deal from theBalm. I've had my eye on a couple of things, and this seems like a great chance.


----------



## devgess (Mar 29, 2013)

I can see lots of people complaining that there are only 4 items. Even though ipsy says it puts out 4-5, I feel like some people just expect to get 5 a month.

But, really, this seems like a bag well worth it's value.


Full size Be A Bombshell Blush: $16
Sation Nail Polish: $5
MCA Eyeshadow: $14.95

Can't really judge the value of the hair product. Regardless, we are looking at a bag worth over $36.00. Not bad at all.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 29, 2013)

I actually love the nail polish colors! I would prefer the more pinkish one, but either would be fine


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *devgess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can see lots of people complaining that there are only 4 items. Even though ipsy says it puts out 4-5, I feel like some people just expect to get 5 a month.
> 
> ...


 No need to judge the value. That size is sold at ULTA for $6. Sexy Hair is considered Prestige so it can't be lowered using promo coupons unless the coupon allows it to.


----------



## lovepinkk (Mar 29, 2013)

So excited for this month's bag!


----------



## devgess (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No need to judge the value. That size is sold at ULTA for $6. Sexy Hair is considered Prestige so it can't be lowered using promo coupons unless the coupon allows it to.


 Awesome--even better!!

I hate living in the middle of nowhere in Wisconsin--I never know what's happening in the makeup world, since I can't just run out to the nearest ULTA or Sephora without a road trip. Online shopping is my best friend, but it's so hard to buy products over the internet sometimes.


----------



## dressupthedog (Mar 29, 2013)

> Awesome--even better!! I hate living in the middle of nowhere in Wisconsin--I never know what's happening in the makeup world, since I can't just run out to the nearest ULTA or Sephora without a road trip. Online shopping is my best friend, but it's so hard to buy products over the internet sometimes.


 I live in the middle of nowhere in Wisconsin too! This is why I've quickly fallen in love with sub boxes.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *devgess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That comments reminds me why beauty box subscription services are needed. While many people complain that's only "sample sizes we can get for free at the mall or Sephora" the fact is not everyone has a mall, Sephora or ULTA near them. In the town I grew up the main stores are Walmart and Safeway and only in recent years did they get a Walgreens and of course there is a RiteAid but that's it. It's a boony town. The nearest mall is here where I live - over 70 miles away - and of course the nearest major city is 110 miles from there. Not everyone has access to those free samples then factor in time to get to the place, gas, etc it's more than $10, $15 or even $21.


 This. Luckily, as I'm growing up, my area is vastly expanding in terms of stores and stuff. But all growing up, I had to travel even 20 mins just to get to a hollister. And I think the closest sephora was about an hour. and even now, my ulta is the only one for like 2 hrs. + I have a hard time just going into sephora, asking for samples just because. It's weird for me. I love Ipsy and what they provide.


----------



## smiletorismile (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That comments reminds me why beauty box subscription services are needed. While many people complain that's only "sample sizes we can get for free at the mall or Sephora" the fact is not everyone has a mall, Sephora or ULTA near them. In the town I grew up the main stores are Walmart and Safeway and only in recent years did they get a Walgreens and of course there is a RiteAid but that's it. It's a boony town. The nearest mall is here where I live - over 70 miles away - and of course the nearest major city is 110 miles from there. Not everyone has access to those free samples then factor in time to get to the place, gas, etc it's more than $10, $15 or even $21.


Not only is my Ulta and Sephora a real long drive, about an hour and half. They refuse to give out any samples. Even if you spend $100+ they refuse to do it.


----------



## Baberanza (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not only is my Ulta and Sephora a real long drive, about an hour and half. They refuse to give out any samples. Even if you spend $100+ they refuse to do it.


 My Ulta doesn't give samples but Sephora certainly should! I got a sample of a concealer there once and I swear the sample was bigger than the full size.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness... I came on here thinking oh I will check the ipsy thread, maybe we got a spoiler. but all of them?! its not even April yet... super impressed with you all.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *devgess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome--even better!!
> 
> I hate living in the middle of nowhere in Wisconsin--I never know what's happening in the makeup world, since I can't just run out to the nearest ULTA or Sephora without a road trip. Online shopping is my best friend, but it's so hard to buy products over the internet sometimes.





> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in the middle of nowhere in Wisconsin too! This is why I've quickly fallen in love with sub boxes.


 Whooo Wisconsin, represent! I can't really complain though, living in one of the bigger cities around here. We do actually have an Ulta now &amp; a Sephora about 25 minutes away. I have friends that live farther up north though, and it's almost an hour just for something like Wal-Mart!


----------



## southeastmidwes (Mar 30, 2013)

I hate to sidetrack the conversation (I feel the pain of the faraway stores the closest Ulta to me is over an hour, the Sephora is further away than that, and Lush is over 2 hours away and it makes me a sad panda) but has anyone found a site for that nail polish? I tried looking it up but didn't like the look of the site that I ran into, thinking I might have googled the wrong brand or something. Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2013)

The official site for it is Miss Professional Nail. I have a bottle of it that I got in a nail polish swap box and the back of it does state Miss Professional Nail.


----------



## mimosette (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG yess haha I literally am obsessed with the "Big Sexy" line. If anyone wants to know, the hairspray in both "spray and play" and "spray and play harder" are amazing, as is the root pump, the volumizing powder, and my personal favorite, the conditioner and shampoo.


    I have, and adore, and use daily, all of those. But do you find that at the end of the day, when you use one of the hair sprays, your hair stinks ? I only get this smell with these two hairsprays. It smells like "yard hair".




Like  stale, unwashed hair.

  If I just use the volumizing powder and root pump, I don't get this smell. But my style won't hold if I have a long day. (Like in my profile pic, that was a very long day, but a very good day)


----------



## JC327 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That comments reminds me why beauty box subscription services are needed. While many people complain that's only "sample sizes we can get for free at the mall or Sephora" the fact is not everyone has a mall, Sephora or ULTA near them. In the town I grew up the main stores are Walmart and Safeway and only in recent years did they get a Walgreens and of course there is a RiteAid but that's it. It's a boony town. The nearest mall is here where I live - over 70 miles away - and of course the nearest major city is 110 miles from there. Not everyone has access to those free samples then factor in time to get to the place, gas, etc it's more than $10, $15 or even $21.


 That's why I love sub boxes, they give me access to things I would have other wise not been able to try. Going from living in NYC where everything is readily accessible to Germany was a big change. I am grateful to try all the European brands but sometimes I just miss American products.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't care if it's easily removed with urine... I'm so not adding that to my skincare/ makeup removal routine!


 Bismuth is a naturally occurring mineral: http://www.amazingrust.com/Experiments/how_to/Images/BismuthCrystal_big.jpg


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Mar 30, 2013)

I live in a Suburb of Detroit (which is a pretty big city) called Dearborn Heights. There are a couple Ultas within a reasonable drive. I had actually never been to an Ulta until I moved here. Before I lived in Knoxville, TN and I am pretty sure the Ulta I visited there on my last trip there was fairly new. Anyway, here in Detroit, the closest Sephora is apparently quite good drive from me so I actually have never been to it. If I want to go to Sephora, I just wait until I got visit my mom in Knoxville (about once a month) and go to the one in the mall there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have, and adore, and use daily, all of those. But do you find that at the end of the day, when you use one of the hair sprays, your hair stinks ? I only get this smell with these two hairsprays. It smells like "yard hair".
> 
> ...


 I've never had that problem with the smell! That's weird... I wonder what that could be. I've been using it as my hairspray for I think 4 years now and either I don't smell the smell during the day or if I do it smells just like out of the bottle.


----------



## gemstone (Mar 30, 2013)

When I saw the wait list go back up, I knew I had to cancel. Ipsy just isn't for me, and someone who actually will use the products should get my spot. I am just not crazy about almost all of the stuff I've gotten, and I really don't need any more full size items that I have luke warm feelings for.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Mar 30, 2013)

> Â Â  I have, and adore, and use daily, all of those. But do you find that at the end of the day, when you use one of the hair sprays, your hair stinks ? I only get this smell with these two hairsprays. It smells like "yard hair". :madno: LikeÂ  stale, unwashed hair. Â  If I just use the volumizing powder and root pump, I don't get this smell. But my style won't hold if I have a long day. (Like in my profile pic, that was a very long day, but a very good day)


 That's very odd! I've been using Spray and Play and Spray and Play Harder for years and I haven't had any strange odor issues. Although, products react differently with people's individual body oils... just like how perfume smells good on some people but weird on others! It's all about your personal chemistry


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 30, 2013)

I got the Beach Please Bombshell blush from my Wantable.co subscription and it is super amazing!! 

I am hoping for the other color though- I don't need duplicates!


----------



## meaganola (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When I saw the wait list go back up, I knew I had to cancel. Ipsy just isn't for me, and someone who actually will use the products should get my spot. I am just not crazy about almost all of the stuff I've gotten, and I really don't need any more full size items that I have luke warm feelings for.


 I'm right there with you.  I was planning on staying for March because I am interested in that blush, but I just decided that I will just put it (and any future ipsy items that catch my eye) on my swap wishlist.  I have misplaced (maybe put away somewhere I will stumble across in three months, maybe accidentally thrown out, maybe lost behind the washing machine forever after An Incident involving a kitty, a workday, and a closed bathroom door) my March bag, and I'm not really sure I've really used *any* of the other items I've received in previous months.  Starlooks is much my speed nowadays.


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree.  It kind of amazes me how everyone is freaked by GMOs yet they don't seem to know that soybean is a 100% GMO crop.



> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh what is the obsession with soy.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 30, 2013)

I think the Spray &amp; Play smells like straight up alcohol...vodka or gin or something.  It freakin' stinks!



> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have, and adore, and use daily, all of those. But do you find that at the end of the day, when you use one of the hair sprays, your hair stinks ? I only get this smell with these two hairsprays. It smells like "yard hair".
> 
> ...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 30, 2013)

My Ulta allows coupons to be used on Big Sexy hair products. Also, we aren't given much in the "free sample" department. We are sent the gift with purchases for the new ad (so lets say you get a free mini primer and mascara with any tarte purchase, free makeup bag with $30 Benefit purchase, etc) and even though these things don't have a price when rang through the register, they are only supposed to be given with that brands qualifying purchase. ALSO, they never send us enough gwp's. Sometimes we will get fragrance samples that we can give out, or pureology sample packets to give out, etc....when people ask for samples sometimes there just isn't anything to give them. You can get lucky and get gwp's from an old ad sometimes (nobody buys cargo at my Ulta, and we usually have a good amount of prestige skin care that's leftover). I'm one of the few cashiers that takes time to pre-fill bags with the few samples we do get. I LOVE free samples and getting them always makes me happy so I know how it feels Anywho, I'm way more excited for this bag than last months. I REALLY hope I get the hot pink blush, or I'll be trying to swap. The light one won't show up on my skin Last month I got 2 pretty light eyeshadows that didn't show up on me (I probably couldn't give them away) so I hope they dont automatically send me the light blush


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm excited about everything but the polishes, don't think I'd ever use either color. But that's okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I can commiserate with many of you - I live several hours from the nearest Sephora or Ulta, that's why I love these subs so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yoru (Mar 30, 2013)

-Don't need a spray -Don't do nail polish -Don't need another eyeshadow, unless it's from Glamour Doll Eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -Would love to see them sending out a blush but other stuff and the bag is meh. I am glad they put out the full spoilers before I get charged, heading to cancel and wish to see a more make up bag in May.


----------



## devgess (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> -Don't need a spray -Don't do nail polish -Don't need another eyeshadow, unless it's from Glamour Doll Eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -Would love to see them sending out a blush but other stuff and the bag is meh. I am glad they put out the full spoilers before I get charged, heading to cancel and wish to see a more make up bag in May.


 We already got to see a picture of what's in the bag. Based off your description, I would say unsub since you sound like you'll be disappointed.


----------



## lillybunny (Mar 30, 2013)

Am I the only one who just wants a lip product?


----------



## saku (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> -Don't need a spray -Don't do nail polish -Don't need another eyeshadow, unless it's from Glamour Doll Eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -Would love to see them sending out a blush but other stuff and the bag is meh. I am glad they put out the full spoilers before I get charged, heading to cancel and wish to see a more make up bag in May.


 Canceled my sub too. Glad I saw the spoilers before the 1st.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Mar 30, 2013)

I just cancelled. I don't hate the service, but I'd like to try other subs and I only have a certain budget. I'm glad we saw the sneak peeks before the 1st. I'd like the blush, but I am stocked up on nail polish and the other items don't appeal to me.


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one who just wants a lip product?


 I'd love an awesome lip balm.  I'm almost out of my Clinique Superbalm and would like to try a new product.  I like my EOS lip balms, but I'd like to try something else.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Canceled my sub too. Glad I saw the spoilers before the 1st.


 Ditto.  I haven't liked an ipsy bag since january and i just reopened my 2nd birchbox account.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 30, 2013)

Aww, so many people cancelling. I am looking forward to this box (again, my first). The Big Sexy Hair alone is probably worth the $10.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Mar 30, 2013)

I rarely wear blush and never try it, so I'm interested in having some to experiment with. I don't like the pink polishes on their own, but either would look good with some medium grey polish that I have. The Mica powder looks pretty and I'm curious about the hair stuff.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Canceled my sub too. Glad I saw the spoilers before the 1st.


 same here


----------



## MareNectaris (Mar 30, 2013)

I thought it was kind of neat to see the spoilers. (Though my husband and I did idly contemplate whether or not the leaked photo was a social media marketing plan to get the rest of April's bag sold out before the first-)

February was my first bag, and I loved it, except the eye shadows. Well, the eyeshadow formula was pretty nice.  But the color set I got was dreadful on me. March was 50/50. Loved the spray, loved the palette. Hated the wipes (for me it was the ingredients list, not that product type) The yaby shadows just didn't wow me. I just could not get a good application with them. Every time I tried, they just went on unevenly, and I couldn't get them to blend out well.

I'm excited for April. I love pink and am a complete nail polish addict. The shadow looks gorgeous. Loved the color in the preview and the shimmer. 

I never use hair spray, but I wouldn't mind having some just in case.

I'm torn on the blush.  On one hand, I only have one, so having another might be awesome. On the other, I am skeptical about the colors.

My thought on seeing the Beach Please was 'Seriously? Is there -anyone- out there that would look good in hot pink?'*

But I've been taking the approach of, okay, I'll give everything a try.  Maybe something will unexpectedly work on me, and if it doesn't, then I'll know to avoid it down the road. (I have to get some adventure in somewhere, else I'd use nothing but neutral taupe.)

That being said- when I saw the other shade, I was a bit disappointed, because both look fairly bright and as if they'd be bad news in my hands. I know a lot of people who have been around longer have been wanting some more daring, unique colors and products, but I'd personally prefer to see some more universally flattering choices- at least til they work out a system to personalize color selections a bit!

_*Disclaimer! I know there are probably a lot of people who could rock that color, know how to apply it and use it to it's best effect.  I'm just jealous that I am not even remotely one of them. If you are one of the aforementioned people who can totally pull it off, please don't be offended!!_


----------



## princess2010 (Mar 31, 2013)

What I've found with blushes is that a lot of times they look crazy in the palette or compact but on the skin it's a nice color. I have a RED NYX blush, it's a dupe of the red Nars blush, and it's scary in the case, but on the skin it's gorgeous and not crazy at all. Both of this month's  blush colors I'm sure will be a pretty pink, how dark it will be is up to the user, but I think they'll be universally flattering colors on most people. It's not like Illamasqua is sending a green blush. LOL
 

I would prefer the darker color but I think the lighter would work as well so I'm not too worried about the colors this month.

I can't believe we know the contents of the whole bag and it's not even April 1st! It's going to be a loooong wait to ship!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

I actually wore a very hot pink blush today because once one and blended out it gives a very youthful appearance. There are days I love my corals and darker pinks but some days I need a bright pink.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 31, 2013)

> What I've found with blushes is that a lot of times they look crazy in the palette or compact but on the skin it's a nice color. I have a RED NYX blush, it's a dupe of the red Nars blush, and it's scary in the case, but on the skin it's gorgeous and not crazy at all. Both of this month'sÂ  blush colors I'm sure will be a pretty pink, how dark it will be is up to the user, but I think they'll be universally flattering colors on most people. It's not like Illamasqua is sending a green blush. LOL Â  I would prefer the darker color but I think the lighter would work as well so I'm not too worried about the colors this month. I can't believe we know the contents of the whole bag and it's not even April 1st! It's going to be a loooong wait to ship!


 I completely agree with you! I actually prefer the brighter blushes now that I have experimented with a few. I remember quite a few people being nervous about the bright tarte blush that was sent out in the last NBTT (can't remember the name of it off hand) but its absolutely gorgeous and can be applied lightly if that is your preference.


----------



## mimosette (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one who just wants a lip product?


 I never turn up my nose at lip products. My lips are never bare, I have some kind of phobia of dry, bare lips. BEWARE, If I knew National Security Secrets I would spill them all at the first hint of being tortured by Dry Lip.


----------



## MareNectaris (Mar 31, 2013)

Alright, alright. I promise not to knock it til I've tried it, so long as someone will link me to some tutorials if come mid-April I give myself Pikachu cheeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The darker shade does look really bright to me, though, not just in the sense of, well, I'm quite pale and have goofy undertones so sometimes I just can't pull things off- but in a very broad 'I could see the very trendy or super gorgeous looking great in this, but it doesn't strike me as something that a lot of people would wear well '- But that blush is often a lot darker looking then it is on skin is a really good point, it might be far more universally flattering then it seemed to me at a glance.


----------



## katcole (Mar 31, 2013)

I bought a dupe blush, I think it was heather pink or tickled pink  in wet and wild against some other more expensive brand,woo I put it on and I looked like a old lady with big old pink dots on my face or a doll gone wild. It was bright pink but a week later I tried again and I blended it in better and didn't use as much now I love it. I'm like Casper the ghost white and it looks good, its different then what I usually wear but I have grown to love it.

I wonder also if that leak was also intentional, but what ever, they sold out.I also asked before why they had so many new openings or did they just increase their inventory, sorry I'm taking  business classes and I ponder about  silly stuff like this lol. Im glad I resubscribed.   Oh about the smell of the hairspray I noticed since I have been straightening my hair, my hair stinks I dont know if I go back and burn the hairspray in or what but I noticed a stank to my hair at the end of the day with that spray plus it seems to work as welll as my cheapo dollar store hair spray,unless maybe I just got a good batch of cheapo hairspray lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree.  It kind of amazes me how everyone is freaked by GMOs yet they don't seem to know that soybean is a 100% GMO crop.


 Amen, and Papaya too, Genetic Engineering saved the papaya from extinction. 

and people seem to forget that a lot of the forefront research being done with GMO cropping is to increase yield and micro-nutrition while decreasing the needed input to boost very very very poor communities, like Golden Rice.

its a complex "issue" that a lot of people are so quick to completely vilify.


----------



## morre22 (Mar 31, 2013)

Has anyone been charged for their bag yet?


----------



## shy32 (Mar 31, 2013)

> Has anyone been charged for their bag yet?


 I havn't yet


----------



## morre22 (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I havn't yet


Ok awesome thank you. I just wanted to make sure because I had to update my card, I forgot the one I put on there expired a couple days ago.


----------



## JamieO (Mar 31, 2013)

Both blush colors are super pretty, and I figure if I get the darker pink and it makes me look like a fool, I'll use it as eyeshadow! I'm super pale, but I find that darker or brighter blushes look better on me, since lighter colors don't show up as well. I kind of hope I do get the darker shade! Steppin outside the comfort zone...


----------



## audiophilekate (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If I knew National Security Secrets I would spill them all at the first hint of being tortured by Dry Lip.


----------



## birdie1993 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm actually excited for this bag except for the nail polish the colors kinds look like something my mom would wear but the healthy sexy hair is great and I hope i get the light pink i don't really have anything that color and I'm glad were getting a full size blush  and a highlighter?


----------



## DonnaD (Mar 31, 2013)

You're right.  GMOs are pretty much the future of food...for better or worse.  Our population has exploded to the point where if we want to continue to be fed, GMOs have to be a huge part of our food supply.  Without them, we'd all be starving soon.  Corn and tomatoes are by and large, GMOs and soybean is a 100% GMO.

Feeding a huge population requires ways to insure consistent crop yields.  GMOs are inevitable.  One can only hope they're not going to be horrible for us. 



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amen, and Papaya too, Genetic Engineering saved the papaya from extinction.
> 
> ...


----------



## wadedl (Mar 31, 2013)

I resubscribed after seeing the blush. I just hope I get the darker one. The lighter would not show on me at all.I only have Nars Dolce Vita blush at the moment and some bronzers and an Aveda Face Accent that has blush, bronzer and highlighter in one.


----------



## mindcaviar (Mar 31, 2013)

Please don't make fun of the newb-- I have no idea to what I am replying!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm web savvy but Face Book has spoiled me. I am not exactly sure how to use this forum. Just wanted to say that even though I don't post much of anything I am enjoying the conversation about the ipsy bags and products and makeup. If only they had a forum on their own site-- not one simply dedicated to each month's bag-- it would be so much cooler. Anyway, thank you, Dear ladies. 



 &lt;------------ no reason for the jump-roping sheep. Just cute!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 31, 2013)

Can't wait to see this. I actually like the brighter pink blushes. When blended they lighten up my otherwise dark rosy cheeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi hi, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been lurking around this website for some time now and decided to join. This is my first Ipsy box and I'm super stoked to get all these items!! I'm such a girly girl and a sucker for pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just had a quick suggestion on the blush (or any powdery makeup that you don't care to apply to your gorgeous face): if you crush it up and add it to a body spray, beach spray, or even just some glycerine and water, it can give a nice subtle color when spritzed! I've done this before, adding a peacock blue eyeshadow to some water/glycerine and using it as a highlighter in my hair. So the MicaBeauty color might not work for some people, but added to a spritzer and used at the beach or poolside would make a fabulous shimmer spray to show off those rockin' bods!


----------



## EmilyMak (Apr 1, 2013)

April will be my first Ipsy bag!  I'm very excited! I was charged today.  When do they usually ship Ipsy bags?


----------



## emilyyygloria (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is the second spoiler


----------



## aricukier (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh no! The second spoiler doesn't go with the instagram leak.  I was excited for the Earth shimmer powder.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok, so we know the shimmer powder is on the right... any ideas to what brand the shadow is on the left???


----------



## prachisrk (Apr 1, 2013)

The one on the right is Mica Beauty's Earth mineral shadow - http://www.micabeauty.com/mineral-eye-shadows-1.html - wonder what the one on the left is. 


> Originally Posted by *emilyyygloria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the second spoiler


----------



## lovepink (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it possible the item on the left is an eyeshadow duo or even a blush duo?  Not sure who (what company) makes a blush duo but...


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 1, 2013)

I would be happy with either one of those shadows!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 1, 2013)

This is definitely making things interesting. Hmmmm


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 1, 2013)

I actually excited about April's glam bag! Feb and March were disappointing for me




 So I'm ready for this month's items! I really don't care what color blush or polish I get, they both look like pretty colors, and the Mica Beauty Shimmer also looks awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Next week needs to hurry up and get here!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 1, 2013)

It said one of these shadows is going to make our spring divine.The instagram pic didn't show the solid one.


----------



## lauravee (Apr 1, 2013)

Could it be

a too faced shadow duo?? If so I'm really sad I didn't rejoin this month!!


----------



## katcole (Apr 1, 2013)

I know,  heck this  is entertainment for me lol,  I like watching you smart cookies do the sleuth work, and I like the spoilers,and I like this forum,this all adds to what  I get  in the bag and products. Wow this  cool a new twist both are pretty.


----------



## katcole (Apr 1, 2013)

Could it be a Aprils fools joke lol, Naw I doubt it, it would make some people to angry lol


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could it be a Aprils fools joke lol, Naw I doubt it, it would make some people to angry lol


I thought of that but it doesn't seem offbeat or whimsical enough -- plus I'd be sad cause I want the one on the left lol


----------



## girlwithclass (Apr 1, 2013)

One of the girls on Facebook mentioned this company in the comments on the eyeshadow sneak peek:
http://twocosmetics.com/eyes/duo-eye-shadow.html


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi hi, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been lurking around this website for some time now and decided to join. This is my first Ipsy box and I'm super stoked to get all these items!! I'm such a girly girl and a sucker for pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just had a quick suggestion on the blush (or any powdery makeup that you don't care to apply to your gorgeous face): if you crush it up and add it to a body spray, beach spray, or even just some glycerine and water, it can give a nice subtle color when spritzed! I've done this before, adding a peacock blue eyeshadow to some water/glycerine and using it as a highlighter in my hair. So the MicaBeauty color might not work for some people, but added to a spritzer and used at the beach or poolside would make a fabulous shimmer spray to show off those rockin' bods!


Welcome!



and thanks for the awesome tip!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of the girls on Facebook mentioned this company in the comments on the eyeshadow sneak peek:
> 
> http://twocosmetics.com/eyes/duo-eye-shadow.html


Certainly looks like it....I actually hope we get the duo instead of the loose shadow. I think that pink is just divine!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 1, 2013)

http://twocosmetics.com/eyes/duo-eye-shadow/dancing-machine.html   ?

I don't think so because if you turn the shadow for it to try and match the Ipsy sneak peak. it doesn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katcole (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it a Mica product but I guess black is a common color.


----------



## katcole (Apr 1, 2013)

Is  it dancing machine from that site? Doesnt it look close?


----------



## aricukier (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of the girls on Facebook mentioned this company in the comments on the eyeshadow sneak peek:
> 
> http://twocosmetics.com/eyes/duo-eye-shadow.html


 If you closely compare the two (the sneak peak pic and the two cosmetics duo) I don't think that's what it is.  The two cosmetics duo either has the lid hinge or where the lid closes right where the dividing line points, in a sense.  So unless they photographed it where you can't see the hinge or the lid clasp type thing, then it must have a different kind of top.  It's a bit hard to explain.  It does look a lot like it though.
 
Blog: http://fromclasstodatenight.blogspot.com


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of the girls on Facebook mentioned this company in the comments on the eyeshadow sneak peek:
> 
> http://twocosmetics.com/eyes/duo-eye-shadow.html


 Ooh!  I hope that's what we're getting.  I'd love a shimmer/matte eyeshadow duo.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks really close to this: 



photographed from the side, with the lid open  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://twocosmetics.com/eyes/duo-eye-shadow/heartache.html


----------



## katcole (Apr 1, 2013)

i wonder if it has a little mirror and applicator in it, if it is  the dance machine one.


----------



## aricukier (Apr 1, 2013)

If you look on twocosmectics instagram, they posted that they are teamed up with Ipsy this month.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 1, 2013)

I guess the two photos mean it's either/or? Kind of a strange choice though, since usually variations are just colour. Or a fifth item after all?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

Took the picture of Heartache next to what ipsy posted...looks pretty close to me ^^


----------



## rainpetal (Apr 1, 2013)

Seems to me that there is probably going to be a lot of trading once everyone gets their bags.  I really want the lighter blush and the shimmer powder in Earth, but I see that a lot of you want exactly the opposite.  I will be curious to see how the bags turn out since this is my first bag.  I hope they send the right colors for my pale complexion.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

Yuk. Two Cosmetics. I don't trust Two Cosmetics.



> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of the girls on Facebook mentioned this company in the comments on the eyeshadow sneak peek:
> http://twocosmetics.com/eyes/duo-eye-shadow.html


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yuk. Two Cosmetics. I don't trust Two Cosmetics.


No? Why?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yuk. Two Cosmetics. I don't trust Two Cosmetics.


 D: explain please? O.O


----------



## cbrodt (Apr 1, 2013)

Totally new to the group, but have been following the thread, it looks like it is for sure the TwoCosmetics product....they just posted on their FB page confirming it.

https://www.facebook.com/twocosmetics?ref=sgm


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

I hope it's not a problem that I quote you from fb Zadi? 

Here's prolly why Zadi doesn't like them(from Ipsy's fb, posted by Zadi):

Quote:  I hope not. Two Cosmetics uses Lady Burd and does not make their own cosmetics. 

Two Cosmetics sold Lady Burd's Paintwheels at IMATS and on their website (from 2011 - to earlier this year) as eye shadows DESPITE Lady Burd's warning that the products were NOT eye safe. I called them out on it in 2011 and they added a tiny, tiny light gray warning that it wasn't eye safe but continued to sell it as an eye product until most recently. I don't trust Two Cosmetics AT ALL because unless you do research into who the company is who does their private label you just don't know if the product is meant as they're selling it or not.

Oh and yes, Two Cosmetics still sells Lady Burd's paintwheels but now no longer have it in the Eyes section but rather Face section. They removed the warning about it not being safe for the eyes but left the asterisk on the ones that are not safe for the eyes.

That is such a bummer too :S


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it's not a problem that I quote you from fb Zadi?
> 
> ...


I'm confused as to what that means. Paintwheels, eyeshadows that are not safe for eyes. Zadi maybe you can explain what all that means.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope it's not a problem that I quote you from fb Zadi?
> 
> ...


 ehhhh


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm confused as to what that means. Paintwheels, eyeshadows that are not safe for eyes. Zadi maybe you can explain what all that means.


 I'll link to them so you can see them ^^ http://www.ladyburd.com/product_detail.php?categories_id=328&amp;maincol=4  Those are their paint wheels, as you can see some say they are not eye safe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are no specifically eye shadows, they are high intensity paints, to be used with a wet brush ^^ Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 1, 2013)

Eek I'm hoping it's not them too defiantly not a fan of Lady Burd products and really hoping that they don't include pink as an eye shadow.... ew. 

If I recall correctly doesn't B*tch Slap Cosmetics use Lady Burd as well?


----------



## aricukier (Apr 1, 2013)

The loose powder is not from two cosmetics, so is that still a MICA product?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The loose powder is not from two cosmetics, so is that still a MICA product?


 Yes that appears to still be the Mica eyeshadow that was in the Jessica Harlow instagram shot.


----------



## girlwithclass (Apr 1, 2013)

The paintwheels are.. well, paint. lol they can be used on the face and body but were not intended for use on the eyes/around the eyes as they are not eye safe.

http://www.ladyburd.com/product_detail.php?categories_id=328&amp;maincol=4


----------



## girlwithclass (Apr 1, 2013)

Was hoping it wasn't the twocosmetics duo, but it looks like it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Really hoping I get the loose eyeshadow from MicaBeauty instead! *crossing fingers*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was hoping it wasn't the twocosmetics duo, but it looks like it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Really hoping I get the loose eyeshadow from MicaBeauty instead! *crossing fingers*


 Same here, I kinda liked the duo, before knowing about what the company did...now I don't want it anymore, besides as someone said on Fb pink blush and pink eyeshadow is a tiny bit too much... I love pink, but getting two makeup products in pink, is kinda meh...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

The bottom line is this. Two Cosmetics mislead customers from 2011 until recently by selling Lady Burd Paint Wheels as eye shadows. They continue to sell Lady Burd Paint Wheels but no longer markets it as eye shadows. This was a recent change though because earlier this year it was still sold as eye shadow. They (Two Cosmetics) mislead customers from 2011 until recently about the Lady Burd Paint Wheels. They continued to sell the Paint Wheels as an eye product until recently DESPITE knowing it wasn't eye safe so how can I (or anyone) TRUST them to be honest about their other products? Had they owned up to the Paint Wheels back in 2011 and removed it then as an eye product and continued to sell it as a face product with the warning it's not eye safe then I'd probably have no qualms since I would have chalked it up to it being an honest mistake. The fact is that even AFTER they were aware it wasn't eye safe they did put up in tiny, tiny light gray font the disclaimer it wasn't eye safe but continued to sell it as eye shadow until recently. I just don't TRUST them to be honest and when it comes to the safety of products on my face once that trust is broken it's hard to regain it.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## katcole (Apr 1, 2013)

Have you  talked to Ipsy,you are well known  and I'm sure they will give you the scoop if you can trust this company. I'm in an ethics business's class, do you think that they  maybe did wrong in the past but now are doing the right thing? Is it the same ownership,etc.    I trust you and value your opinion and you are knowledgeable about  makeup,I'm just  asking you from a different side of the issue. Maybe they are on the up and up now.


----------



## girlwithclass (Apr 1, 2013)

Sigh. Is anyone else having issues with Ipsy billing you for the month? I have received an e-mail twice now that they were unable to charge me.. Even though the billing info and everything is correct..
I've never had this problem before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

I've sent them an email about it and while I may have their ear about things remember they're in the business to make money. They're locked into a contract with Two Cosmetics now which they have to obviously honor otherwise they'll lose business. I know with other companies they have contracts with they are contracted to send out X products X amount of times so it's possible the contract with Two Cosmetics will be a long standing one and future bags will also contain Two Cosmetics just as we have had multiple UD products, NYX products, Coastal Scents products and Sexy Hair products.

Like I said before about the Two Cosmetics issue. Had Joanna (co-founder of Two Cosmetics) removed the Paint Wheels from the EYES section back in August 2011 then I would have chalked it up to them not knowing HOWEVER Joanna knew that the products were not eye safe yet continued to sell the Paint Wheels in the Eyes section from August 2011 (when she posted here) until recently. The last capture by Internet Archive was September 2012 but that's still a whole year they continued to sell the Paint Wheels in the Eye section as an Eye product despite knowing Lady Burd states it's not intended for the eyes.

To me it's more of a trust issue with what the owners of the company have done in the past then the quality of the products. The duos maybe amazing products but for me them marketing those Paint Wheels as eye safe for a whole year (that's verifiable) and then some (through early 2013 but not verifiable) makes me not want to try anything else. The bottom line for me is that in Two Cosmetics case they knew, admitted they knew yet continued to sell it as an eye product which to me causes me not to trust them.


----------



## katcole (Apr 1, 2013)

I find your blog Zadidoll alittle disheartening(the peoples lack of reaction I mean not you lol), you mentioned the safety issues but people were still oohing and awing  about how great the bag will be. I think if this product isn't safe then Ipsy should be aware of the issues and let us know. I air on the side of caution  but even with your warning people didn't comment about it lol.I'm glad there are people like you who stand up for whats right or wrong.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cbrodt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Totally new to the group, but have been following the thread, it looks like it is for sure the TwoCosmetics product....they just posted on their FB page confirming it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/twocosmetics?ref=sgm


 Just saw it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's the thing... the shadow they're sending out maybe amazing - I don't know - but I can't trust Two Cosmetics to send something as an eyeshadow when it's highly possible it's not. It's a very pretty color but is it really an eye shadow and is it really eye safe? One thing is for sure, I can't trust Joanna or the other co-founder of Two Cosmetics to be honest since they knew the Paint Wheels were face paints not approved for the eyes yet continued to sell those paint wheels as eye products for well over a year. Bottom line for anyone - do your own research first before using it just to be sure.

I don't know if Lady Burd is their manufacturer on those duos or if it's another private label manufacturer, guess it's time to go look it up.


----------



## angiepang1e (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the thing... the shadow they're sending out maybe amazing - I don't know - but I can't trust Two Cosmetics to send something as an eyeshadow when it's highly possible it's not. It's a very pretty color but is it really an eye shadow and is it really eye safe? One thing is for sure, I can't trust Joanna or the other co-founder of Two Cosmetics to be honest since they knew the Paint Wheels were face paints not approved for the eyes yet continued to sell those paint wheels as eye products for well over a year. Bottom line for anyone - do your own research first before using it just to be sure.
> 
> I don't know if Lady Burd is their manufacturer on those duos or if it's another private label manufacturer, guess it's time to go look it up.


 This makes me sad.  Please investigate zadidoll, my makeup information guide! ;]


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 1, 2013)

Iâ€™m starting to think it must take guts to strike up a partnership with Ipsy. If your product is good, you have nothing to worry about and can expect lots of new fans. But if your product is subpar, uses questionable ingredients or has anything shady about it at all, putting it in an Ipsy bag is like broadcasting that to the world.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh. Is anyone else having issues with Ipsy billing you for the month? I have received an e-mail twice now that they were unable to charge me.. Even though the billing info and everything is correct..
> 
> I've never had this problem before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yep, I'm having this issue right now and I have no idea why.

My info is all correct, too, and I even removed the card and added it again, but still got another email a few hours later... Not even sure what to think about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh. Is anyone else having issues with Ipsy billing you for the month? I have received an e-mail twice now that they were unable to charge me.. Even though the billing info and everything is correct..
> 
> I've never had this problem before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine looks OK -- I can see a pending charge for $10 from Ipsy on my card.  If your credit card company doesn't show pending charges on-line, maybe you can call them to see if there's a pending charge from Ipsy.  At least that way you'd know if it was Ipsy's billing system messing something up, or just an issue with their emails.


----------



## melodyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

Maybe the eyeshadow won't actually contain anything dangerous for the eyes? The Two Cosmetics website does say that it is paraben free. If there's an ingredient list attached to the eyeshadow, you can look up the ingredients one by one on www.cosmeticdatabase.org to make sure they're safe and see how toxic some of them really are. So I'm going to avoid making a judgement about the eyeshadow until it comes. (If I receive it of course)

Still, the way they handled the paint wheels thing is unacceptable.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe the eyeshadow won't actually contain anything dangerous for the eyes? The Two Cosmetics website does say that it is paraben free. If there's an ingredient list attached to the eyeshadow, you can look up the ingredients one by one on www.cosmeticdatabase.org to make sure they're safe and see how toxic some of them really are. So I'm going to avoid making a judgement about the eyeshadow until it comes. (If I receive it of course)
> 
> Still, the way they handled the paint wheels thing is unacceptable.


I totally agree with what you said! Just because they were bad and acted completely wrong in the past doesn't mean the eyeshadows will be bad. I get the part about not trusting a company after having something bad happen, but that doesn't mean that everybody has to freak out. Especially if you just look up the ingredients and such.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally agree with what you said! Just because they were bad and acted completely wrong in the past doesn't mean the eyeshadows will be bad. I get the part about not trusting a company after having something bad happen, but that doesn't mean that everybody has to freak out. Especially if you just look up the ingredients and such.


 I think the bigger point was maybe about not wanting to support a company that behaves like this.  _These_ eyeshadows might be fine, but we know that they knowingly sold products in the past that weren't, and I definitely don't want to reward a company for bad behavior.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 1, 2013)

> I think the bigger point was maybe about not wanting to support a company that behaves like this. Â _These_ eyeshadows might be fine, but we know that they knowingly sold products in the past that weren't, and I definitely don't want to reward a company for bad behavior.


 This exactly. When you catch people/companies behaving unethically, you continue to question them.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the bigger point was maybe about not wanting to support a company that behaves like this.  _These_ eyeshadows might be fine, but we know that they knowingly sold products in the past that weren't, and I definitely don't want to reward a company for bad behavior.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This exactly. When you catch people/companies behaving unethically, you continue to question them.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 1, 2013)

How odd. I don't like pink eyeshadows anyways. =P


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How odd. I don't like pink eyeshadows anyways. =P


 I actually really like pink shadows, so I'm hoping this isn't a bad duo.  I used the Starbox pink liner from Feb as a base for my Easter look, with pink and lilac over it, and it was very soft and pretty - but I can totally understand that it doesn't suit everyone.  I'm really fair and just dyed my hair dark auburn so it worked for me


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 1, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't want to support a company that practices unethically. Also, my eyes are pretty valuable to me, as I would assume everyone's are, and I would just rather not take a chance with them. Proceed on the side of caution is always good in a situation like this IMHO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlwithclass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh. Is anyone else having issues with Ipsy billing you for the month? I have received an e-mail twice now that they were unable to charge me.. Even though the billing info and everything is correct..
> 
> I've never had this problem before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm having the same problem! I changed cards even though the one I had was fine.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 1, 2013)

Zadi--thanks for always being so well-informed and giving us all the heads up! I also love you even more for your current profile photo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To me it's more of a trust issue with what the owners of the company have done in the past then the quality of the products. The duos maybe amazing products but for me them marketing those Paint Wheels as eye safe for a whole year (that's verifiable) and then some (through early 2013 but not verifiable) makes me not want to try anything else. The bottom line for me is that in Two Cosmetics case they knew, admitted they knew yet continued to sell it as an eye product which to me causes me not to trust them.


 I can certainly understand your trepidation and lack of trust, but at least we know the source of the shadows (Lady Burd) and that these shadows are approved for the eye area. Since they do not literally make their own products we can always check with Lady Burd to see the approved usage. Thank you for bringing this issue to light. We appreciate all your advice and informed opinions!


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 1, 2013)

This month will be my first bag. I'm pretty excited about what will be on it. I signed up in early Feb and was on the waitlist until mid-march, so I missed the march bag. I was a little disappointed because that face spray seemed nice but overall glad I didn't get that bag, as I dont really buy eyeshadow singles and that case wouldn't of gotten much use. This month though! I've been on a blush kick, so that's awesome. I also love pink MU, so either of those shadows will please me; a bit miffed after reading the stuff up there but as long as I see nothing fishy about the shadows if I get that one I'm willing to forgive and give them a chance. The polish colors look like they'll work good on me. I've been WANTING to try BSH for ages, and if it's one of those beachy sprays, I'm stoked because  that's what I've been doing with my hair lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perfect. I wish I had gotten the hairspray too.


----------



## melodyyy (Apr 1, 2013)

Third spoiler. Looks like there's going to be two options for this too!




http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hf0hbsl5o45x2ur/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ya know, I don't want ANYTHING from a company that uses a third party manufacturer. I mean, what is the point of being a cosmetic reseller? You might as well be Red Yard Sale Box.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup. That's how I feel.
> ...


----------



## morre22 (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melodyyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Third spoiler. Looks like there's going to be two options for this too!
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm sad there's two options for the hair product! I was looking forward to the blue one :/


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea what the red on is going to be? Is it going to be hairspray?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 1, 2013)

I would doubt the red one is hair spray since they just sampled the Big Sexy Hair hairspray in January.  It maybe the dry shampoo but I am unsure if the lid is correct for it.  



> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what the red on is going to be? Is it going to be hairspray?


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 1, 2013)

I would really like to try their dry shampoo so im kind of hoping that's what it is!


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure but the red one could be the volumizing powder. I think it's called powder play.

I haven't tried anything other than the hairspray from January, so I'll be happy with either option.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 2, 2013)

Big Sexy Hair Volumizing Treatment? The more I look at the picture it looks bigger than the Healthy Hair bottle, so it could be a spray bottle which if that is the case I hope it is the mousse. Or the Big Sexy Hair Weather Proof Humidity Resistant Spray which seems to be a new product and it would be perfect timing for it.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 2, 2013)

It looks like everything in this bag is going to be an either/or this month.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would really like to try their dry shampoo so im kind of hoping that's what it is!


I would actually really love to try their dry shampoo too, so now I hope it is that one.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 2, 2013)

> I would actually really love to try their dry shampoo too, so now I hope it is that one.


 Their dry shampoo is awesome I would be super happy if that's what it ends up being.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their dry shampoo is awesome I would be super happy if that's what it ends up being.


I'm overly addicted to dry shampoo and now have a ton from other subscriptions and stores but I haven't tried a Big Sexy Hair one yet so that would be awesome.


----------



## mimosette (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure but the red one could be the volumizing powder. I think it's called powder play.
> 
> I haven't tried anything other than the hairspray from January, so I'll be happy with either option.


 It's not the volumizing powder. I have that, and the lid looks different.

  Although I'd  be beside myself with joy to get another, I'm almost out. Plus, I think everyone should try it.....the product is _that good_. Not just for volumizing. It can sub for hair spray, texturizer, and dry shampoo. And has this really neat "cooling" feeling.


----------



## yoru (Apr 2, 2013)

Ipsy should really work with glamour doll eyes instead of sketchy indie companies.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 2, 2013)

I would absolutely LOVE if GDE, Sugarpill, MUG (I've become a convert) or Fyrinnae were in Ipsy boxes.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooooo, here's hoping for the red one to be a volumizing product! I don't need a dry shampoo, and the post above is correct, the lid is different for the volumizing powder...hmmm...I'd be thrilled with anything Big Sexy Hair! Great products!


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 2, 2013)

gosh I really hope I get the blue big sexy hair product and the mica eyeshadow. fingers crossed!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 2, 2013)

So its either or for the nail polish, the blush, the hair stuff, AND the eyeshadow. Goodness! Ok. So in an ideal world I'd get: The Earth eyeshadow The hot pink blush BOTH nail polishes ;p And I don't really mind whichever hair product


----------



## puppyluv (Apr 2, 2013)

Hope I get a winning combo! If IPSY keeps this up with all these variations, it is going to start feeling a lot like Birchbox. I sense some bag envy in my future.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would doubt the red one is hair spray since they just sampled the Big Sexy Hair hairspray in January.  It maybe the dry shampoo but I am unsure if the lid is correct for it.


That's good to know! I don't need any more hairspray, but I'd be happy with the dry shampoo or really anything besides hairspray


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 2, 2013)

I have tried the blue big sexy and LOVED it. The bottle says something about how it speeds up drying time for wet hair, and it made my hair shiny and soft. (comparable to Chi.) Also, that would last longer than a dry shampoo since you only need a little bit, so I really hope I get that!


----------



## katcole (Apr 2, 2013)

When I think of dry shampoo,it brings me back to being a child in the early 70's. I had a broken collarbone and full cast ,like a cami/tank top. My mother  bought some dry shampoo so I wouldnt get the cast wet.(not to use all the time though just when she didnt want to mess with cover it up) It looked like the snow you spray on your windows at Christmas,and it flaked all over my hair,I got made fun of,maybe my mother didnt use it correctly on me plus it was like 40 years ago. So I cringe when I hear dry shampoo lol. Plus my hair is so thick and dry it sucks up product,so I hope I can get  a few good uses out of whatever I get, My hair ate up the little  spray we got months ago.


----------



## emilyyygloria (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So its either or for the nail polish, the blush, the hair stuff, AND the eyeshadow. Goodness!
> 
> Ok. So in an ideal world I'd get:
> ...


 Where was the spoiler for the nail polisH?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a blast from my past, when I was in middle school (called junior high then) my hair was blonde and I used to put baby powder on my hair at the roots and brush it through if I didn't have time to wash my hair before going to class. Because it was blonde it worked okay for me, but now my hair is not blonde anymore and most dry shampoos I've tried just don't work for me...probably doing it wrong, but I'd just rather wash my hair! LOL


----------



## lissa1307 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am really excited, last month was awful...i guess i got spoiled, my first month was october,lol.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 2, 2013)

For the third spoiler, they just put it up on their FB and it says "get tamed or get volumized"...


----------



## JamieO (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really excited, last month was awful...i guess i got spoiled, my first month was october,lol.


 Mine too! I wasn't too thrilled with March's bag, it was ok, but I've gotten enough awesome stuff in the 6 bags I've gotten that I definitely don't want to give up on them. I'm pretty excited for this month! I just hope I get the "OR" products that I can actually use. It seems like every time there is a product that has variations, I get the exact opposite of what I'd want (Mirenesse lip bomb, ALL the eyeshadows, red Nailtini...).


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 2, 2013)

> When I think of dry shampoo,it brings me back to being a child in the early 70's. I had a broken collarbone and full cast ,like a cami/tank top. My mother Â bought some dry shampoo so I wouldnt get the cast wet.(not to use all the time though just when she didnt want to mess with cover it up) It looked like the snow you spray on your windows at Christmas,and it flaked all over my hair,I got made fun of,maybe my mother didnt use it correctly on me plus it was like 40 years ago. So I cringe when I hear dry shampoo lol. Plus my hair is so thick and dry it sucks up product,so I hope I can get Â a few good uses out of whatever I get, My hair ate up the little Â spray we got months ago.


 I didn't realize dry shampoo had been around that long! I wish I had known about dry shampoos when I had my surgeries.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 2, 2013)

I think the sexy hair product could be either their dry shampoo or their volumizing powder either way I hope I get the big sexy hair product. I have a full size bottle of the soy renewal already and I love it but for sure don't need another one!


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, I remember a product called Pssst back in the 70's.  I don't know if they still make it but the formula was horrifying.  Nothing like today's dry shampoos.  It was like spraying that Christmas window snow in a can stuff on your head.  Yeah.  No.

EDIT:  Yup, they still sell it.  Hopefully the formula got better.  Sadly, though, it says "same great formula."  Egads.  http://www.drugstore.com/psssssst-instant-spray-shampoo/qxp308567?catid=183495



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't realize dry shampoo had been around that long! I wish I had known about dry shampoos when I had my surgeries.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 2, 2013)

well i know for sure that the red bottle is big sexy hair (volume) and the blue bottle with brown lid is healthy sexy hair soy (tamed)

http://www.sexyhair.com/products_healthysoy.aspx

http://www.sexyhair.com/products_big.aspx

it could be a toss up between conditoner, shampoo, dry shampoo from what the lids look like on their site.


----------



## bluelion (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I think of dry shampoo,it brings me back to being a child in the early 70's. I had a broken collarbone and full cast ,like a cami/tank top. My mother  bought some dry shampoo so I wouldnt get the cast wet.(not to use all the time though just when she didnt want to mess with cover it up) It looked like the snow you spray on your windows at Christmas,and it flaked all over my hair,I got made fun of,maybe my mother didnt use it correctly on me plus it was like 40 years ago. So I cringe when I hear dry shampoo lol. Plus my hair is so thick and dry it sucks up product,so I hope I can get  a few good uses out of whatever I get, My hair ate up the little  spray we got months ago.


I can't help but wonder if you're talking about Pssst or Batiste, if either. I would always get that powdery residue too. And my hair's black, so it was not good! I also could never get past the strong scent. It wasn't bad, but just got cloying after a while because it would never fully disappear. Perhaps I just never really got the hang of it, but it was pretty much faster for me to wash my hair.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 2, 2013)

Psssssst claimed it was fragrance free but it really wasn't.  It kind of smelled the way your dog smells when you bring him home from the groomer.  I currently use the Suave dry shampoo and I don't get the white haired old lady look from it...hardly any residue at all and it smells lemony which works for me.

Talking about old products from the 70's makes me feel really old...which I am but still...

I wish they still made that Beer on tap shampoo.  That stuff smelled awesome.



> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't help but wonder if you're talking about Pssst or Batiste, if either. I would always get that powdery residue too. And my hair's black, so it was not good! I also could never get past the strong scent. It wasn't bad, but just got cloying after a while because it would never fully disappear. Perhaps I just never really got the hang of it, but it was pretty much faster for me to wash my hair.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I remember a product called Pssst back in the 70's.  I don't know if they still make it but the formula was horrifying.  Nothing like today's dry shampoos.  It was like spraying that Christmas window snow in a can stuff on your head.  Yeah.  No.
> 
> EDIT:  Yup, they still sell it.  Hopefully the formula got better.  Sadly, though, it says "same great formula."  Egads.  http://www.drugstore.com/psssssst-instant-spray-shampoo/qxp308567?catid=183495


 I use Pssst and it works just fine for me... you just have to follow the instructions, if you spray way too close to your scalp it will look like window snow lol


----------



## rudegirl3 (Apr 2, 2013)

There are organic non-GMO soybean crops. The reason corporations like Monsanto and Dow are using GMO seeds is not to supply more food for the poor. It's to take out the remaining independent farmers. There also isn't sufficient studies yet to determine the detriments that GMO food has on us. Plus most of the time these companies are using chemical processes and pesticides on these GMO crops. I will not accept this, and it is not the "food of the future." Frighteningly this is the food of NOW.

ok back to makeup lol


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 2, 2013)

I also currently use Pssst and I have no complaints! I just make sure to apply just on my roots and then after a couple of minutes I shake my hair well with my fingers and comb through... works fine for me!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Apr 2, 2013)

Very disappointed with this bag. As an African American with naturally curly hair there is nothing I can do with hairspray or dry shampoo or sea spray. The sketchniess of the Two Cosmetics alarms me. I'm cautious about what I put in my body. I actually don't even use Coastal Scents due to the controversy around it. And, the Be A Bombshell blush contains parabens. Another ingredient I don't use. This is bad all around. But I'm not one of those people who unsubscribes so I'll just deal. But if things don't get better soon I'll have to cancel.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 2, 2013)

I like Psssst too! I got it in Beauty Army and Klutchclub. No issues with it blending into my black hair, and I actually think its a really fresh scent. So maybe they secretly did change the formula. I am pretty excited about this month's bag! Hoping for the light blush, mica shadow, healthy sexy hair, and either polish. I think I got that brand polish in a teal color in the fall allure beauty box but it is still gathering dust thanks to a constant supply of Julep. Speaking of allure....time for spring yet? I missed the holiday one.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I like Psssst too! I got it in Beauty Army and Klutchclub. No issues with it blending into my black hair, and I actually think its a really fresh scent. So maybe they secretly did change the formula.
> 
> I am pretty excited about this month's bag! Hoping for the light blush, mica shadow, healthy sexy hair, and either polish. I think I got that brand polish in a teal color in the fall allure beauty box but it is still gathering dust thanks to a constant supply of Julep.
> ...


Yeah the spring one comes out on April 23rd! So excited!


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope I get a volumizing product!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well i know for sure that the red bottle is big sexy hair (volume) and the blue bottle with brown lid is healthy sexy hair soy (tamed)
> 
> ...


 I hope I get what ever product tames my hair, my curls definitely do not need more volume lol.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 2, 2013)

I definitely need tame....

Do you guys think Ipsy does categorize its customers so it's just random.....?

I'm starting to think it's random.

I got the nude nail polish/concealer brush combo in January but the teal/sand dune eyeshadow combo in March.... anyone else?


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can someone re-post the nail polish spoiler? I guess I missed that one...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get a volumizing product!!


 ME TOO!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely need tame....
> 
> ...


 I got the same shadow combo in March, but I got the red Nailtini and the crease brush in January.


----------



## votedreads (Apr 2, 2013)

awhhhhh if I get the big sexy I will be disappointed--don't get me wrong it'll be a great product no matter what it is but chances are I already have it. I haven't tried the healthyline and I am in need of any kind of "renewal"


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you miss jessica harlow, posted on her intagram   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  we got polish, blush (!!!!), Hairspray?
> 
> ...


Here is the nailpolish again behind a spoiler


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 2, 2013)

They are being clever with these spoilers-- which is really fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm glad they are offering more choices but it kinda just makes me want ALL THE CHOICES!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get what ever product tames my hair, my curls definitely do not need more volume lol.


 Yes, This! ^^


----------



## southeastmidwes (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone else find it odd that Jessica's Instagram pic shows both of the blushes and nail polishes but only one of the hair and eye products? Just me? Okay.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same shadow combo in March, but I got the red Nailtini and the crease brush in January.


 I got the concealer brush and the red nailtini in Jan and then I got azalea and petal in Feb. So far it seems completely random, however those are the colors and brush I would have preferred had i been asked!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm cautious about what I put in my body. I actually don't even use Coastal Scents due to the controversy around it.


 What is the controversy around Coastal Scents? I have not heard anything about that line that is hegative yet. Please explain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is there any beauty product we can use without trepidation??? Thank you for your help.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 2, 2013)

> Yeah, I remember a product called Pssst back in the 70's. Â I don't know if they still make it but the formula was horrifying. Â Nothing like today's dry shampoos. Â It was like spraying that Christmas window snow in a can stuff on your head. Â Yeah. Â No. EDIT: Â Yup, they still sell it. Â Hopefully the formula got better. Â Sadly, though, it says "same great formula." Â Egads. Â http://www.drugstore.com/psssssst-instant-spray-shampoo/qxp308567?catid=183495


 â€¦and I thought today's dry shampoos left a lot to be desired.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 2, 2013)

I got nude polish/crease brush and the teal/sand dune in March.  I think it is random. 



> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely need tame....
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 2, 2013)

> Does anyone else find it odd that Jessica's Instagram pic shows both of the blushes and nail polishes but only one of the hair and eye products? Just me? Okay.


 I thought the same thing.


----------



## Angelalh (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the controversy around Coastal Scents? I have not heard anything about that line that is hegative yet. Please explain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is there any beauty product we can use without trepidation??? Thank you for your help.


thats what i was about to ask... i use the 256 palette and have no issues


----------



## lawgeek (Apr 2, 2013)

As someone with thick, very dry hair I am never sure if I am actually getting anything out of dry shampoo.  I don't really need volume, and I absolutely never need it to soak up grease.  It would take weeks for my hair to get greasy.  However, I, too have been in situations where I can't shampoo.  Even now I can't get my neck wet, so an alternative would be great.  However, the first signs that I need to wash my hair are an itchy scalp and a smell, neither of which have been helped by any dry shampoos I tried so far (Suave, Fekkai, Ojon).  All that happens is that my hair smells like powder *and* dirty hair.


----------



## rainpetal (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *southeastmidwes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else find it odd that Jessica's Instagram pic shows both of the blushes and nail polishes but only one of the hair and eye products? Just me? Okay.


 I've been wondering that too.  I've also been wondering about whether the Mica powder will all be the same color or if there with be various shades sent out.  I just can't even imagine getting those pink eyeshadows, so I'm just pretending like I won't get them.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 2, 2013)

I am just hoping that I don't end up with the pink shadows. I look awful in pink and I am not liking the controversy that comes with them...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 2, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about Coastal Scents either.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the controversy around Coastal Scents? I have not heard anything about that line that is hegative yet. Please explain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is there any beauty product we can use without trepidation??? Thank you for your help.


I'm wondering the same thing...I have the 252, 120, Mirage, 88 Shimmer, Metal Mania, 42, Blushes and Go Palettes! I'm crossing my fingers that the controversy isn't that bad, because I just adore their products!


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 2, 2013)

The only controversy I can think of with Coastal Scents is silica in the products. A couple of years ago there was some hype about their products causing lung problems if you inhale the silica. I don't "think" that the eye shadows have silica in them. I also don't think that the silica thing is a big deal 'cause I'm not inhaling my eye shadow. However, I'm not a scientist, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought I would be absolutely horrified if I got the pink shadows especially because they are the one color in my palettes I don't touch... But makeupgeek on youtube just posted a video for a brown eye look and she uses pink in it. At least I can try out the look if I get the pinks. Really though, an odd color to give out in a beauty bag. Hopefully those of us dreading it that end up with it will find good uses for it.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope I don't get the pink eyeshadow mostly because I have bright red hair and pink does not mix well with that. I don't want to be a walking valentines day card lol!


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd never heard of dry shampoos until recently! I don't remember where I read about it, but I looked around and picked up one for my husband from SkinnySkinny a couple months ago. I picked the Rose &amp; Black Pepper. The smell was pleasant. Very unisex. It was a lot stronger in the shaker then after use, but it did leave a faint nice smell through his hair from up close. It seemed to do a good job of cleaning out oils, and didn't leave any dusty patches. (His hair is quite dark) The over all effect was- I guess it's best described as his hair looked fresh and light- not heavy or dirty, and it seemed to work well with slight natural waviness- but his hair wasn't quite as shiny as after a regular shampoo. He really liked it for off days.


----------



## Rachael B (Apr 3, 2013)

So excited to finally be off the ipsy waitlist.. can't wait for my first bag, thinking of joining beautybox5, too... anyway, just found this 4th spoiler on ipsy:

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hf1xsgc8poej5b9/


----------



## morre22 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited to finally be off the ipsy waitlist.. can't wait for my first bag, thinking of joining beautybox5, too... anyway, just found this 4th spoiler on ipsy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 3, 2013)

> I hope i do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too! It's so cute!


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 3, 2013)

Can't tell if I like either of those colors... I wonder how many filters they applied since they look really dingy : aw, I was sort of excited for the polish but not sure after seeing that picture.


----------



## morre22 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't tell if I like either of those colors... I wonder how many filters they applied since they look really dingy : aw, I was sort of excited for the polish but not sure after seeing that picture.


I agree, I personally don't like either of the colors from the looks of the pictures. If I had to pick one though I would pick the more nude color.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am confused.



When did we figure out that what we thought was blush is actually pink eye shadow? I would probably still use it as blush. I have bright copper hair and don't think it would look well. Whenever I have tried pink eye shadow it makes me look very ill.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am confused.
> 
> ...


 There's both a blush and an eye shadow, and a polish, and a hair product.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's both a blush and an eye shadow, and a polish, and a hair product.


Oh! Ok thanks.


----------



## bowskt (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited to finally be off the ipsy waitlist.. can't wait for my first bag, thinking of joining beautybox5, too... anyway, just found this 4th spoiler on ipsy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I remember a product called Pssst back in the 70's.  I don't know if they still make it but the formula was horrifying.  Nothing like today's dry shampoos.  It was like spraying that Christmas window snow in a can stuff on your head.  Yeah.  No.
> 
> EDIT:  Yup, they still sell it.  Hopefully the formula got better.  Sadly, though, it says "same great formula."  Egads.  http://www.drugstore.com/psssssst-instant-spray-shampoo/qxp308567?catid=183495


I love Pssst! It is one of my favorites.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only controversy I can think of with Coastal Scents is silica in the products. A couple of years ago there was some hype about their products causing lung problems if you inhale the silica. I don't "think" that the eye shadows have silica in them. I also don't think that the silica thing is a big deal 'cause I'm not inhaling my eye shadow. However, I'm not a scientist, so don't take my word for it.


 Well obviously you don't inhale it on purpose, but you unknowingly inhale any lose powders that you use (ie: when you pick it up onto your brush).  Silica is so, so bad for your lungs, but I don't know anything about the coastal scents thing


----------



## katlyne (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I definitely need tame....
> 
> ...


 YES I DID!!!! lol. I wonder if we'll get the same combo this go around.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Could the colours be from their Spring 2013 collection, Miss Antoinette, in either "Love at First Byte" (Coral Pink) or "Of Corset I'll Call You" (True Pink).
> ...


----------



## hiheather (Apr 3, 2013)

I looked up the Coastal Scents controversy and what I'm gathering is that it is because they don't actually make their products? That it is the same exact item from wholesalers in China. The same goes for BH Cosmetics, Coastal Scents, Crown Brush, and whoever else does the generic 88 color palettes. Also quite a few of the posts/blogs were mentioning that they jack up prices of the items.

I personally don't see the issue. I know they are the same product in my mind but I would much rather order the products from Coastal Scents or BH Cosmetics vs some random seller on eBay.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES I DID!!!! lol. I wonder if we'll get the same combo this go around.


 I got the nude/concealer brush in January but the azalea and petal eyeshadow in March.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked up the Coastal Scents controversy and what I'm gathering is that it is because they don't actually make their products? That it is the same exact item from wholesalers in China. The same goes for BH Cosmetics, Coastal Scents, Crown Brush, and whoever else does the generic 88 color palettes. Also quite a few of the posts/blogs were mentioning that they jack up prices of the items.
> 
> I personally don't see the issue. I know they are the same product in my mind but I would much rather order the products from Coastal Scents or BH Cosmetics vs some random seller on eBay.


 If I make no mistake they make their own products now, they didn't before, but now they do.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited to finally be off the ipsy waitlist.. can't wait for my first bag, thinking of joining beautybox5, too... anyway, just found this 4th spoiler on ipsy:
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the nude/concealer brush in January but the azalea and petal eyeshadow in March.


 Same here.  I hope I get the nail polish that resembles Love at First Byte.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited to finally be off the ipsy waitlist.. can't wait for my first bag, thinking of joining beautybox5, too... anyway, just found this 4th spoiler on ipsy:
> 
> ...


----------



## diana16 (Apr 3, 2013)

I already have a lot of nude and pink polishes but I would not mind more lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as for the hair product I really dont want the big sexy, I have enough volume products.


----------



## macstarlite (Apr 3, 2013)

I wasn't so happy with BB so I unsubbed and this bus my last month with BB5. I'm staying with tipsy tho


----------



## macstarlite (Apr 3, 2013)

ipsy lol autocorrect


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Though neither nail polish color is uber exciting to me, least I definitely won't have any dupes, no matter which color I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have to agree with a few other people here who've mentioned that the picture doesn't make the colors look all that appealing... :/ They look much better in the Jessica Harlow's instagram pic.
> 
> *Got the nude nail polish and crease brush in January and azalea and petal eyeshadows in March.* Curious what combo I'll get this time around. *Really hoping I get the powder from Mica Cosmetics since it looks like a really pretty highlight color.*


 Yep, me too. On both...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 3, 2013)

Let's see...I received the crease brush with the red nailtini and then last month, the so vein and sand dune


----------



## JamieO (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see...I received the crease brush with the red nailtini and then last month, the so vein and sand dune


 I got the same. Seems like all the combos are super random. We should compare this month when we get the bags and see if we're the same again!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same. Seems like all the combos are super random. We should compare this month when we get the bags and see if we're the same again!


Indeed!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Apr 3, 2013)

For everyone asking about Coastal Scents. It was a few years ago. When it first started geting popular it was a big controversy. As you know, Coastal Scents is a 3rd party retailer too. All those large palettes come from somewhere. They are not made in the US even though there are lots of US suppliers. In fact, a few years ago you could get them on Ebay for little of nothing from companies overseas. And they were the legitimate same palette just without the Coastal Scents "brand". They're also the same palettes sold at BH Cosmetics, another one I don't use. And at that time A LOT of companies started using them and putting their names on them. Even some YouTubers used them and "branded" them. It was said that the products may contain LEAD. Some people claimed they got headaches from using the eyeshadows. Coastal Scents eventually posted some type of lead disclaimer on their site but who really knows. It scared me so I never purchased despite how great they claim to be. I will try to find links. I checked but it seems to have died down and people have forgotten. Or maybe Coastal Scents got all the YouTubers to back them now and people took their negative stuff down. It used to be on videos and forums everywhere. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see...I received the crease brush with the red nailtini and then last month, the so vein and sand dune


I received the same!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wasn't so happy with BB so I unsubbed and this bus my last month with BB5. I'm staying with tipsy tho


 Hehe it feels like a tipsy subscriptions sometimes!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see...I received the crease brush with the red nailtini and then last month, the so vein and sand dune


 Me too!  and the gold/brown CS palette... if we keep getting the "same" thing, then it may not be random... but who knows!


----------



## katcole (Apr 3, 2013)

I should look this up before I ask  but are not most things made in China though? Even the more famous brands and like you said they buy them from a unknown factory and  brand them.? Even other products different from makeup do this.


----------



## mermuse (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm fond of the few Mica loose pigments I have. I wouldn't mind another which of course means I'll get the other variant. This bag has stuff I might enjoy playing with like the potential salt spray. I understand it's easy to make, but this seems like an easy way to see if I'd like to play with it or how it compares to the homemade version. A good dry shampoo could be even better if that's the other option.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see...I received the crease brush with the red nailtini and then last month, the so vein and sand dune


 mmm I got the concealer brush, BUT the red nailtini and so vein and sand dune...so maybe it isn't random


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not a fan of pink...bleh.  I have never liked any of the nail polish colors Ipsy has sent me - my family/friends are loving the nail polish I am giving them lol.  

I do use pink eyeshadow at times though - it makes my brown eyes look richer in color.  

I don't mind giving some of my stuff away - I have always been the type to love giving gifts and I like to give things to people just because. If I can make someone's day a little better - it means a lot to me.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should look this up before I ask  but are not most things made in China though? Even the more famous brands and like you said they buy them from a unknown factory and  brand them.? Even other products different from makeup do this.


 You're right and personallly where a product is made isn't a major concern for me. In fact, some countries have stricter requirements on beauty ingredients than the US. For me, I am more concerned about the content of the products and long standing reputability of the company.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're right and personallly where a product is made isn't a major concern for me. In fact, some countries have stricter requirements on beauty ingredients than the US. For me, I am more concerned about the content of the products and long standing reputability of the company.


 Exactly, same here, idc if it's made in China...as long as it's safe to wear on mah face!


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 3, 2013)

I love me some pink.  The only thing that would've made me happier with this bag would have been a pink lip gloss/stick.  It would have pretty much been the perfect bag, even if I don't actually need blush or eye shadow.  Oh well.


----------



## katcole (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I guess it all depends what the rules are for that country,they might be  better or worse then our rules I just remember some people were surprised that alot of those  eye shadow pallet did start out somewhere else and they marketed them to other countries..I got the fluffy brush, the pale nailtine polish, the sea shell yaby(replacement was  the teal one not sure what the original one was suppose to be) I got the Green bay packer colors coastal scents  mini palette.


----------



## melodyyy (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MrsMeow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love me some pink.  The only thing that would've made me happier with this bag would have been a pink lip gloss/stick.  It would have pretty much been the perfect bag, even if I don't actually need blush or eye shadow.  Oh well.


I totally agree. I subscribed to ipsy this January and I feel like I've been getting eyeshadow in every month's bag. =/


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses about the Coastal Scents&gt; I have placed two orders with them since I was introduced by ipsy. i love that they always send free samples. I actually got an order today. I'm excited about that and the ipsy bag. Pink is my favorite color, so if I don't get the pink shades I will be happy to swap with anyone. Let's all compare when we get our bags! 



 I LOVE PINK!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rudegirl3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are organic non-GMO soybean crops. The reason corporations like Monsanto and Dow are using GMO seeds is not to supply more food for the poor. It's to take out the remaining independent farmers. There also isn't sufficient studies yet to determine the detriments that GMO food has on us. Plus most of the time these companies are using chemical processes and pesticides on these GMO crops. I will not accept this, and it is not the "food of the future." Frighteningly this is the food of NOW.
> 
> ok back to makeup lol


 Yes, I saw a video about it and started reading about it via Googled articles.  

The frightening thing is that the demise of the bee population is from the flowers of these crops modified with 'suicide' genes.  The seed crops are modified to be sterile so that the farmers need to buy seeds year after year, securing Mansanto's revenue stream.  When the bees visit these flowers with the foreign DNA, it wreaks havoc with it's ability to reproduce.

I'm not going to say much more, might sound like a nutter, but I suggest if you are curious you should research it yourself.

It's not pretty and what I can do as one individual is probably quite negligible, but I'd prefer to stay away from beauty products made with GMO soy bean oils if... I am aware that it is or isn't....  oh organic!  Think I'm going to dip my credit cards in the direction of organic products for future spending.  Oh but that's soooo hard!!!  Boo-hoo!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hehe it feels like a tipsy subscriptions sometimes!
> 
> Me too!  and the gold/brown CS palette... if we keep getting the "same" thing, then it may not be random... but who knows!


 Yup! I got the gold quad too!



> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for all the responses about the Coastal Scents&gt; I have placed two orders with them since I was introduced by ipsy. i love that they always send free samples. I actually got an order today. I'm excited about that and the ipsy bag. Pink is my favorite color, so if I don't get the pink shades I will be happy to swap with anyone. Let's all compare when we get our bags!
> 
> ...


 OMG, every order I've placed with CS has a free quad in it...I get just as excited to get the free quad with surprise colors than just with the order itself! lol


----------



## Jennifer Love (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like it is shaping up to be another great bag!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisabette (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's see...I received the crease brush with the red nailtini and then last month, the so vein and sand dune


I received the same except I got the nude nailtini and last month I also got the same shadows as you. I'm also really fair like you ...but I'm thinking the choices are random at this point. I so wish they'd let us take that quiz again, if they even go by that! When I took the quiz I remember checking off natural &amp; I think neutral or something like that and teal shadow doesn't fall into those categories lol

Great blog btw! You got me interested in Starlooks when I have a bit more $$$ to spend.


----------



## Lisabette (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm happy there's a blush ... in a perfect world I'd get the lighter blush, mica shadow, big sexy hair blue one &amp; the pink polish.

I don't like what I've read about two cosmetics and won't wear pink eyeshadow, I'd look like a sick bunny.....I suppose they could be used as blush.

I never get what I wish for when they do the either/or so maybe I'm better off wishing for what I don't want then maybe I'll get what I want lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lisabette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received the same except I got the nude nailtini and last month I also got the same shadows as you. I'm also really fair like you ...but I'm thinking the choices are random at this point. I so wish they'd let us take that quiz again, if they even go by that! When I took the quiz I remember checking off natural &amp; I think neutral or something like that and teal shadow doesn't fall into those categories lol
> ...


Thank you!

I read something earlier today on Ipsy's facebook about them setting up their website soon to retake the quiz...sometime before May apparently! We shall see


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I guess it all depends what the rules are for that country,they might be  better or worse then our rules I just remember some people were surprised that alot of those  eye shadow pallet did start out somewhere else and they marketed them to other countries..I got the fluffy brush, the pale nailtine polish, the sea shell yaby(replacement was  the teal one not sure what the original one was suppose to be) I got the Green bay packer colors coastal scents  mini palette.


 other then the brush (I got the liner brush) I got the same color mix as you.  I traded the nail polish out for the red one and I wasn't a fan of the yellow CS colors. but I did try the pink yaby and it was a nice color but I LOVE pink eye shadow.   For this bag I hope I get the lighter blush, the Mica in earth, and the dark pink nail polish, I don't really care on the hair stuff.... 

On another randomish note Zadidoll mentioned that we would get 4 total products from Big Hair. I was wondering if sending out 2 different products will count as 2, or if it will be in 4 months of bags.


----------



## Lisabette (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Your so welcome!

That would be great if they let us retake the quiz ...hope they do! Plus if that they actually go by the quiz maybe then more people would be happy with the either/or they get.

What would be best would be we choose which either/or product we get...wishful thinking lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope that Ipsy letting us retake the quiz means more personalized bags.


----------



## carabeth87 (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope since I got the nude nailtini I will get the pink. Other than that I love this bag! Hoping for the lighter blush but both are pretty. Yay ipsy! To me this is my best bag yet since January!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay for the retaking quiz!  When I took it - I had no idea who the people were and just randomly selected stuff based on what they looked like in the pictures.  

It will be interesting to see if this makes Ipsy more like BB in that there will waaaaay more variations of bags or if it will just help narrow down who gets what in their bags.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's the link to the ipsy article about updating the quiz and personalization of the bags.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://help.ipsy.com/customer/portal/articles/419971-are-glam-bags-personalized-and-what-is-youmatch-


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 4, 2013)

> I'm happy there's a blush ... in a perfect world I'd get the lighter blush, mica shadow, big sexy hair blue one &amp; the pink polish. I don't like what I've read about two cosmetics and won't wear pink eyeshadow, I'd look like a sick bunny.....I suppose they could be used as blush. I never get what I wish for when they do the either/or so maybe I'm better off wishing for what I don't want then maybe I'll get what I want lolÂ  :smiletongue:


 That is my dream bag too! although I would be happy w/ either blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 4, 2013)

I just hope that I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 4, 2013)

> mmm I got the concealer brush, BUT the red nailtini and so vein and sand dune...so maybe it isn't random


 I got this EXACT same combo! I have been trying to figure out why I get the colors/selections I have been getting for months an can't figure it out.


----------



## bowskt (Apr 4, 2013)

I feel like the brushes from January were randomized because my friend and I, who have very similar style (I assume we answered similarly on the quiz) and also has the same colouring as me, have always received the same colours. We both got the baby pink NYX pigment, the nude nailtini, the yellow/gold CS palette, and then seashell/azalea petal however in January I got the eyeliner brush and she got the fluffy blending brush.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like the brushes from January were randomized because my friend and I, who have very similar style (I assume we answered similarly on the quiz) and also has the same colouring as me, have always received the same colours. We both got the baby pink NYX pigment, the nude nailtini, the yellow/gold CS palette, and then seashell/azalea petal however in January I got the eyeliner brush and she got the fluffy blending brush.


See now, I got the baby pink NYX, red nailtini, gold quad and so vein/sand dune lol....this is hard to figure out!


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See now, I got the baby pink NYX, red nailtini, gold quad and so vein/sand dune lol....this is hard to figure out!


 I got the concealer brush, red nailtini, the gold cs, and the seashell and azalea yaby. I'm thinking its got to be random, lol.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See now, I got the baby pink NYX, red nailtini, gold quad and so vein/sand dune lol....this is hard to figure out!


 RIGHT?!? I got all the same options as you except I got a brown NYX. I really think it's super random and not so much customized, especially if you aren't active on the site I'd imagine, which I am not because it's confusing and weird too. And I bet that's why they are letting us take new quizzes. Hmmmmm...


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> See now, I got the baby pink NYX, red nailtini, gold quad and so vein/sand dune lol....this is hard to figure out!


I got those exact combos as well.


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 4, 2013)

Gold Coastal Scents set for me in Feb, and then So Vein and Sand Dune in March. I'll jump in to the comparison once April's bags arrive. I'm leaning towards it being random, but maybe there is a color code we can crack! =)


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 4, 2013)

I got the pink NYX, red nailtini, grey CS quad, and the so vein/dune last month. Overall, I have pretty much gotten the exact color I would pick for myself each time, but it does seem pretty random. 

As far as this month goes, I would be happy with any of the options shown. I really want the eyeshadow duo, but the shadiness from the company makes me annoyed that I want it.


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 4, 2013)

I really wanted the pink duo at first, (I love, love, love pink eyeshadow!) but now I am hoping for the Mica Earth. I know that the shadiness issue happened a few years ago, but not being forthcoming about health/safety is a _huge_ issue for me. If I do see the duo when my bag comes, I'll be looking at reviews and grabbing the ingredients list to check it out myself.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bowskt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like the brushes from January were randomized because my friend and I, who have very similar style (I assume we answered similarly on the quiz) and also has the same colouring as me, have always received the same colours. We both got the baby pink NYX pigment, the nude nailtini, the yellow/gold CS palette, and then seashell/azalea petal however in January I got the eyeliner brush and she got the fluffy blending brush.


 I think the brushes were super random too


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 4, 2013)

For those of you who said you got the emails ipsy was having trouble charging your card, have any of you seen a charge finally come through? I, too, got the email and updated my billing info (I knew it was expired), but I've not yet seen a charge to my bank and I've not received anymore emails. I really want this bag! It'll be my first and it looks so fantastic!


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

> For those of you who said you got the emails ipsy was having trouble charging your card, have any of you seen a charge finally come through? I, too, got the email and updated my billing info (I knew it was expired), but I've not yet seen a charge to my bank and I've not received anymore emails. I really want this bag! It'll be my first and it looks so fantastic!


 I got the email and still no luck on my 'updated' card being charged yet.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't get the email and haven't been charged yet. Lol. So I think you guys will be fine


----------



## morre22 (Apr 4, 2013)

I got that e-mail as well but my card has been charged.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't get the email but I have been charged.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 4, 2013)

My charge went through


----------



## votedreads (Apr 4, 2013)

couldn't you technically use pink shadows as a blush? its all the same thing


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 4, 2013)

that's what i'm saying!  I think it's a pretty in pink month. Especially with those pink shoes Ipsy just posted on FB.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 4, 2013)

They just uploaded some glittery heels to the April album, lol.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 4, 2013)

Katlyne-- did you get the smokey quad in February? If we get the same thing in April... maybe they do have some sort of profiling..


----------



## pengutango (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> couldn't you technically use pink shadows as a blush? its all the same thing


 Yeah, I think you could. Don't see why not.


----------



## Marshie (Apr 4, 2013)

I am one of the people that keeps getting emails from Ipsy saying that my card can't be charged. I freaked out at first because the card on file is current, has credit and is the one I use for all my subs. I changed it 4 times and I still got emails asking me to update. I finally emailed them and asked and here is what I got in reply:

*Thank you for contacting ipsyCare, and we are so sorry you received this billing decline message. We are aware of a bug that is affecting a small number of accounts causing them to show the wrong credit card type, which means we cannot complete the charge to your card. We are currently working to fix the problem and have sent your specific account number to our team for resolution. As soon as we fix the problem, we will try to charge your card again. As long as there are funds available, you'll be on track to receive your Glam Bag for this month and we'll send you your tracking number when your bag ships mid-month. Our apologies again for the confusion and please let me know if I can answer any further questions for you.*


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am one of the people that keeps getting emails from Ipsy saying that my card can't be charged. I freaked out at first because the card on file is current, has credit and is the one I use for all my subs. I changed it 4 times and I still got emails asking me to update. I finally emailed them and asked and here is what I got in reply:
> 
> *Thank you for contacting ipsyCare, and we are so sorry you received this billing decline message. We are aware of a bug that is affecting a small number of accounts causing them to show the wrong credit card type, which means we cannot complete the charge to your card. We are currently working to fix the problem and have sent your specific account number to our team for resolution. As soon as we fix the problem, we will try to charge your card again. As long as there are funds available, you'll be on track to receive your Glam Bag for this month and we'll send you your tracking number when your bag ships mid-month. Our apologies again for the confusion and please let me know if I can answer any further questions for you.*


 Same thing is happening to me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They sent me an email similar to yours when I questioned it.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 4, 2013)

> Katlyne-- did you get the smokey quad in February? If we get the same thing in April... maybe they do have some sort of profiling..


 I dunno. Lol. I temp. Unsubbed for feb! I guess we'll see this month!


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Gold Coastal Scents set for me in Feb, and then So Vein and Sand Dune in March. I'll jump in to the comparison once April's bags arrive. I'm leaning towards it being random, but maybe there is a color code we can crack! =)


 I also got the gold coastal scents but I got seashell and azalea petal. I got the silver nyx, the concealer brush and the nude nail polish. I think it's random but like you said there might be a color code that can be cracked. It will be interesting to compare once we start receiving our April bags.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

> I am one of the people that keeps getting emails from Ipsy saying that my card can't be charged. I freaked out at first because the card on file is current, has credit and is the one I use for all my subs. I changed it 4 times and I still got emails asking me to update. I finally emailed them and asked and here is what I got in reply: *Thank you for contacting ipsyCare, and we are so sorry you received this billing decline message. We are aware of a bug that is affecting a small number of accounts causing them to show the wrong credit card type, which means we cannot complete the charge to your card. We are currently working to fix the problem and have sent your specific account number to our team for resolution. As soon as we fix the problem, we will try to charge your card again. As long as there are funds available, you'll be on track to receive your Glam Bag for this month and we'll send you your tracking number when your bag ships mid-month. Our apologies again for the confusion and please let me know if I can answer any further questions for you.*


 This still worries me though. This will be my first month and the email I had gotten said they will attempt charging again in 2 days, which never happened. I just hate when places claim they are working on a bug and I have a charge happening to my card at a time I do not know about.


----------



## Marshie (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This still worries me though. This will be my first month and the email I had gotten said they will attempt charging again in 2 days, which never happened. I just hate when places claim they are working on a bug and I have a charge happening to my card at a time I do not know about.


I've gotten a total of 8 emails in 4 days. This last time I updated my CC (yesterday) I thought it was fine but I guess not. I have checked all my accounts and none have a transaction from Ipsy. I don't like that they never said anything about a bug until I emailed them. Also, if I do get my bag, its most likely gonna be late. :


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

I think tomorrow I'm going to call and see if they can just somehow process the charge over the phone.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 4, 2013)

> I think tomorrow I'm going to call and see if they can just somehow process the charge over the phone.


 Does Ipsy have a customer service number?


----------



## hiheather (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm assuming they do, it would be terrible for a business not to have a contact number. I looked into it a bit and couldn't find one. That bothers me, I've never encountered a company that uses email only to communicate with customers.


----------



## votedreads (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm assuming they do, it would be terrible for a business not to have a contact number.
> 
> I looked into it a bit and couldn't find one. That bothers me, I've never encountered a company that uses email only to communicate with customers.


 its super weird


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! I got the gold quad too!
> 
> OMG, every order I've placed with CS has a free quad in it...I get just as excited to get the free quad with surprise colors than just with the order itself! lol


 Actually I'm stoked because I did get a quad with the purchase and I got two of the colors from the ipsy Feb bag (the olive/gold and the bright yellow) that I broke on the floor in a million pieces-- plus a DEEP matte navy and a frosty silver. Really nice to have two warm and two cool colors.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the concealer brush, red nailtini, the gold cs, and the seashell and azalea yaby. I'm thinking its got to be random, lol.


 I got exactly what you got! BTW, I have found that the concealer brush makes a terrific eyebrow brush for shadows.


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 4, 2013)

You know, I just thought of something- I was looking at what everyone's been getting and I noticed that most people who received the Gold CS had the Azalea Petal and Seashell combo in March. I got the Gold and then So Vein and Sand Dune, BUT- I did change my profile in February, thinking maybe I misunderstood what they meant in skin tones, so I switched myself from "Light" to "Fair" (I'm a little _really_ embarrassed to admit this, but- I also switched my hair color from red to light brown, not because that's actually correct, but because I had used an instagram pic with a filter on my profile and I wanted the text and my photo to match)


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 5, 2013)

> I'm assuming they do, it would be terrible for a business not to have a contact number. I looked into it a bit and couldn't find one. That bothers me, I've never encountered a company that uses email only to communicate with customers.


 When you mentioned that you were going to call them I thought they finally added a customer service number. I also think its odd for them to not have a customer service line. Maybe they think their subscribers prefer text communication vs talking to an actual person.


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 5, 2013)

I've gotten the red nailtini polish, the gold coastal scents quad, and the so vein and whatever the other one was called last month.  These are the colors I would have picked for myself if I could have picked. I also got the liner brush but I think that was random.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 5, 2013)

Silver nyx pigment, red nailtini, blending brush, grey quad, so vain &amp; sand dune.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 5, 2013)

SO frustrated! After some of you mentioned emailing ipsy to straighten out the billing bug, I've tried to access the page to email them (from a desktop, my phone, and my ipad) all to be denied access, stating the webpage has a redirect loop. Ugh. Would any of you lovelies happen to have their customer care email address available that you could PM to me?

Thanks bunches!

Edit: Maybe the middle of the night isn't the right time to try to access the website, but after several hours, it's magically back up and running. Hooray


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 5, 2013)

Red Nailtini, concealer brush, gold CS quad, and azalea/seashell combo. For the record, I have dark brown hair and olive skin, though I have no idea if that's the info they take into account!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Red Nailtini, concealer brush, gold CS quad, and azalea/seashell combo. For the record, I have dark brown hair and olive skin, though I have no idea if that's the info they take into account!


Interesting, I got the same combos as you, but I have red hair and fair skin.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This still worries me though. This will be my first month and the email I had gotten said they will attempt charging again in 2 days, which never happened. I just hate when places claim they are working on a bug and I have a charge happening to my card at a time I do not know about.


 I decided it's a sign and cancelled my subscription for now. I have enough makeup and would rather get some new skincare to try, so I picked up Sample Society.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 5, 2013)

I dont' think there is really any correlation between the colors we get month to month and our profiles, they seem to be randomly selected.

I got the pearl NYX, the gold quad, the pink nailtini, and the so vein and sand dune.


----------



## freddygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Brown NYX, nude Nailtini, gold CS quad, Azalea/Seashell, blending brush - I think my profile says gray hair (it's only about halfway but I can't wait for it to get all the way gray) and light skin.

It's got to be completely random. Which is fine with me because I think we all get caught up in what colors we are "supposed" to look good in and never try the colors that "don't" suit us. Since discovering Ipsy, I have found that (specifically, the gold CS quad and Azalea) sometimes, those colors can look fabulous if you just give them a try. The whole point of subscribing, at least for me, of this service is to try new things, not to re-stock my usual makeup supply.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont' think there is really any correlation between the colors we get month to month and our profiles, they seem to be randomly selected.


 Yeah - the more responses I read, the more I get this impression.


----------



## mimosette (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont' think there is really any correlation between the colors we get month to month and our profiles, they seem to be randomly selected.
> 
> I got the pearl NYX, the gold quad, the pink nailtini, and the so vein and sand dune.


I think it's completely random too. I get two bags, and have the same profile on both accounts. Sometimes I get the exact same thing, sometimes different. I did change my profile last month on one account to see what would happen .


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 5, 2013)

In other deceitful advertising news, I came across this article about nail polish companies who claim they are 3-free but once tested it was found that their polishes actually do contain at least one of the 3 chemicals (DBP, formaldehyde, and toluene) that they claimed to be free of. This is very shady because those chemicals are super dangerous and can cause birth defects. The reason I'm posting here is because one of the brands listed on their naughty list was Sation, which is being given out in this month's bag. It's pretty disheartening to know that so many cosmetic brands will lie to cover up the danger of their products rather than just change their formulas.

http://blog.thebump.com/2012/04/12/whoa-some-nail-polish-says-its-non-toxic-but-really-isnt/


----------



## JamieO (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In other deceitful advertising news, I came across this article about nail polish companies who claim they are 3-free but once tested it was found that their polishes actually do contain at least one of the 3 chemicals (DBP, formaldehyde, and toluene) that they claimed to be free of. This is very shady because those chemicals are super dangerous and can cause birth defects. The reason I'm posting here is because one of the brands listed on their naughty list was Sation, which is being given out in this month's bag. It's pretty disheartening to know that so many cosmetic brands will lie to cover up the danger of their products rather than just change their formulas.
> 
> http://blog.thebump.com/2012/04/12/whoa-some-nail-polish-says-its-non-toxic-but-really-isnt/


 That sucks. And it kind of bums me out that Ipsy seems to be working with a lot of brands that have controversies surrounding them. It brings the credibility of Ipsy in to question, and that bums me out. But I'm glad we live in a time we you can look up anything about anything on the net, and make ourselves aware of these issues. I can't remember a time at this point when I have purchased something I've never used before without researching it first.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sucks. And it kind of bums me out that Ipsy seems to be working with a lot of brands that have controversies surrounding them. It brings the credibility of Ipsy in to question, and that bums me out. But I'm glad we live in a time we you can look up anything about anything on the net, and make ourselves aware of these issues. I can't remember a time at this point when I have purchased something I've never used before without researching it first.


 I agree, I liked what Ipsy was striving towards the beginning of their rebranding, but it seems like there's been quite a few brands with shady reputations as of lately, it's just turning me off from resubbing even though the value and product sizes are good.

Great article to post, katie. Since many pregnant women rely on 3 free polish this isn't a label that brands should be throwing around just to make a quick buck.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Apr 5, 2013)

I got the mink NYX loose glitter (a lovely nude color that I use as highlighter), the yellow/gold/green coastal scents quad, the red nailtini, and the so vein and sand dune last month.   OH!  and the crease brush.  I do believe it's all random.  However... all my friends got the same things as I did -- despite differing quiz answers.  I have a friend who is olive skinned with black hair and dark brown eyes and she got the same colors as I did... a casper-white, dirty blonde, blue eyed girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In other deceitful advertising news, I came across this article about nail polish companies who claim they are 3-free but once tested it was found that their polishes actually do contain at least one of the 3 chemicals (DBP, formaldehyde, and toluene) that they claimed to be free of. This is very shady because those chemicals are super dangerous and can cause birth defects. The reason I'm posting here is because one of the brands listed on their naughty list was Sation, which is being given out in this month's bag. It's pretty disheartening to know that so many cosmetic brands will lie to cover up the danger of their products rather than just change their formulas.
> 
> http://blog.thebump.com/2012/04/12/whoa-some-nail-polish-says-its-non-toxic-but-really-isnt/


 I was struck by one line I read in the linked article:  "*25 nail products were randomly collected from distributors to nail salons*."

Just a thought, but how do we know that those distributors were selling legit versions of the products?  My brother works in law enforcement, and his first job involved issues with illegal imports of counterfeit products, which has a HUGE trade.  We all also know that there are a lot of low-end salons that are a bit sketchy, and which might be willing to not question the authenticity of the products they get if the price is right.  It's possible that the samples taking for testing were actually counterfeit versions sold super-cheap to nail salons, and not the actual products themselves.

On the other hand, this is 2 of the four products in the Ipsy bag this month that have had some serious questions raised about product safety/labeling.  Looks like I'm getting a Two Cosmetics duo in another sub this month.  If I do, I'll post whatever info I can get from packaging here.  As for the nail polish -- kids are not in the cards for us, so I'm not especially worried or myself, but the notion that these companies would not be honest about something that is this important is kind of scary.

But maybe those of us who get these subs -- and who want the price to stay low but to get a lot of "high value" merchandise -- need to think about whether we're creating an impossible situation for the sampling companies.  The bigger name cosmetic/skin care companies simply don't need to work with Ipsy, etc., to sell their products.  The value proposition for them is relatively low.  It's the newer, less expensive companies who have the most to gain by working with samplers, especially when we're talking about a $10 or $15 monthly subscription.

Maybe the old "you get what you pay for" adage is as true for sample boxes as it is for most other things?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was struck by one line I read in the linked article:  "*25 nail products were randomly collected from distributors to nail salons*."
> 
> ...


 I think it's an important question to raise regarding the study, but I have my doubts that Sation is a highly counterfeited brand, as opposed to Chanel or MAC, since it can be bought for $5 anyway.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 5, 2013)

I give up with Ipsy. I went to my account page today and it tells me to subscribe. I'm waitlisted again (if I decide to even join) due to their mishaps. I really wanted the blush this month but I will survive without. Ipsy seems to be going down a bad path pairing with sketchy companies, two in one bag? That cannot be a good sign.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was struck by one line I read in the linked article:  "*25 nail products were randomly collected from distributors to nail salons*."
> 
> ...


 Wasn't a big part of Ipsy's rebranding upping the quality of the products they were sending out? I feel like Ipsy has enough subscribers at this point that they don't need to work with companies whose integrity is in question, as well as the safety of their products. I don't see BB or Sample Society sending out products that are questionable, and they are within that price point. If Ipsy can get companies like Urban Decay, Benefit, theBalm, Bare Minerals, and Sexy Hair to work with them (all reputable brands), they can weed out the questionable brands. I'm not opposed to lesser known brands, as long as they are safe and the quality is good. I think the whole point should be not to give us the products with the highest value, but the highest quality. They want us to try these products so we will purchase them. I'd rather have smaller sizes or less expensive brands, as long as the samples are good quality and safe.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dont' think there is really any correlation between the colors we get month to month and our profiles, they seem to be randomly selected.
> 
> I got the pearl NYX, the gold quad, the pink nailtini, and the so vein and sand dune.


 I got exactly your combo. if we get the same thing in april maybe we can give Ipsy the benefit of doubt.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the other hand, this is 2 of the four products in the Ipsy bag this month that have had some serious questions raised about product safety/labeling.  Looks like I'm getting a Two Cosmetics duo in another sub this month.  If I do, I'll post whatever info I can get from packaging here.  *As for the nail polish -- kids are not in the cards for us, so I'm not especially worried or myself, but the notion that these companies would not be honest about something that is this important is kind of scary.*


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As for the nail polish -- kids are not in the cards for us, so I'm not especially worried or myself, but the notion that these companies would not be honest about something that is this important is kind of scary.





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 For what it's worth, those chemicals aren't just a danger to pregnant women. Formaldehyde is a terrible thing to inhale for anyone and causes cancer in people. I used to work in a marine biology lab handling samples preserved in formalin (which is diluted!) and even still the steps you are required to take to prevent inhalation when handling the materials were very strict. Scary that same stuff is in nail polish. I don't personally know much about the other two, but I'd bet they're also dangerous.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 5, 2013)

Woohoo my March bag should be here today or tomorrow. Yes, I typed that correctly, my March bag. This is part deux as the first one likely went home with someone at that Mail Innovations place because it disappeared never to be heard from again. I wrote to Ipsy and they sent me a replacement bag. I guess the up side is I will get two bags in April!  I really don't like/trust that Mail Innovations, BUT am really grateful for the folks at Ipsy sending out a replacement.


----------



## saku (Apr 5, 2013)

Got an email from Ipsy telling me to resubscribe.. They said they have 500 spots left. I guess a lot of spots opened up..


----------



## saku (Apr 5, 2013)

Got this email from Ipsy showing the April glam bag contents


----------



## gemstone (Apr 5, 2013)

I got this email and I find it really deceitful. That "free" nail polish is just part of this months bag. What, are they considering the bag the product you are buying and anything else is "free" ?


----------



## katcole (Apr 5, 2013)

I think in all fairness someone should  send Ipsy these concerns . Or at least post it on their Face book. They need to be responsible and make a  statement one way or another about these issues,if the products are not safe or at least let people know they are and maybe quiet the talk before they lose  more people.

+


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 5, 2013)

Can I just say that while I have heard its best to avoid the '3' in polish, I had never heard/read that it can cause birth defects?? I have four kids, the oldest just turned 13 and my youngest is 5.. Seriously, never read or was told anything about birth defects from polish in all that time. I guess it was a good thing that back in my baby days I only had time to polish my toes like once a month haha Anyway, I am disappointed about the controversy in all these products. I have subbed/unsubbed several times from Ipsy and I think I might be done after this. I have been getting it for my oldest though as a way for her to get her own collection of beauty products.. Huh.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 5, 2013)

so it looks like the red sexy hair product is the powder from the email!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think in all fairness someone should  send Ipsy these concerns . Or at least post it on their Face book. They need to be responsible and make a  statement one way or another about these issues,if the products are not safe or at least let people know they are and maybe quiet the talk before they lose  more people.
> 
> +


 I agree.  What do you think about it Zadidoll?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 5, 2013)

Thoughts....

1) As far as the nail polish goes...I'll definitely be using a base coat with it, and If I don't get the light pink one, I probably won't use it (not a mauve fan), but I think I'll definitely do some research on the whole 3-free thing, but I've spoken to a doctor regarding worrying about being exposed to certain chemicals in makeup, etc. and unless you're actually inhaling or dumping a good amount all over you, you're really in not much more danger than just walking into a public bathroom, etc. If it very obviously has bad chemicals, and you feel uncomfortable using it, don't do it, but with this particular polish, I've seen both sides of the fence online. Some saying it is, some saying it isn't.

2) That post about the free nail polish on facebook....whaaaaa? lol

3) I'm still excited about this months picks, I'm now really hoping for the soy healthy hair since I'm not a fan of Powder Play (have it, tried it, meh), as well as the pink polish. I'm cool with either eyeshadow picks (loose or duo), but I'm not a fan of the bag itself, however, it's still helpful to have those little bags.






Those were random comments just floating around in my head after reading all this lol


----------



## erikalandaverde (Apr 5, 2013)

They sent me this to resubscribe




Edit: Added spoiler


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In other deceitful advertising news, I came across this article about nail polish companies who claim they are 3-free but once tested it was found that their polishes actually do contain at least one of the 3 chemicals (DBP, formaldehyde, and toluene) that they claimed to be free of. This is very shady because those chemicals are super dangerous and can cause birth defects. The reason I'm posting here is because one of the brands listed on their naughty list was Sation, which is being given out in this month's bag. It's pretty disheartening to know that so many cosmetic brands will lie to cover up the danger of their products rather than just change their formulas.
> 
> http://blog.thebump.com/2012/04/12/whoa-some-nail-polish-says-its-non-toxic-but-really-isnt/


 That's horrible because im sure a lot of pregnant women buy these brands thinking they are 3 or 4 free thanks for posting.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, those chemicals aren't just a danger to pregnant women. Formaldehyde is a terrible thing to inhale for anyone and causes cancer in people. I used to work in a marine biology lab handling samples preserved in formalin (which is diluted!) and even still the steps you are required to take to prevent inhalation when handling the materials were very strict. Scary that same stuff is in nail polish. I don't personally know much about the other two, but I'd bet they're also dangerous.


 I don't know about the rest, but toluene is dangerous... it can harm the nervous system (among other things) and cause brain damage. Some people actually inhale it as a drug.


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 5, 2013)

What is that blush company?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But maybe those of us who get these subs -- and who want the price to stay low but to get a lot of "high value" merchandise -- need to think about whether we're creating an impossible situation for the sampling companies.  The bigger name cosmetic/skin care companies simply don't need to work with Ipsy, etc., to sell their products.  The value proposition for them is relatively low.  It's the newer, less expensive companies who have the most to gain by working with samplers, especially when we're talking about a $10 or $15 monthly subscription.
> 
> Maybe the old "you get what you pay for" adage is as true for sample boxes as it is for most other things?


 This seems likely. They do draw in some good brands, but they seem to space them out and turn to less expensive brands to fill the bags up so people feel they got a good value. I'd be surprised if Ipsy knowingly made deals with dodgy partners, but they may not research them carefully or know which ingredients a lot of subscribers avoid. 

I'm still looking forward to the April bag. I don't mind much about the nail polish (I have a respirator mask) but I hope I get the mica powder instead of the eye shadow, as I'm just getting over an eye infection as it is and want to be careful.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sucks. And it kind of bums me out that Ipsy seems to be working with a lot of brands that have controversies surrounding them. It brings the credibility of Ipsy in to question, and that bums me out. But I'm glad we live in a time we you can look up anything about anything on the net, and make ourselves aware of these issues. I can't remember a time at this point when I have purchased something I've never used before without researching it first.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* 


 As for the nail polish -- kids are not in the cards for us, so I'm not especially worried or myself, but the notion that these companies would not be honest about something that is this important is kind of scary.

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* 







For what it's worth, those chemicals aren't just a danger to pregnant women. Formaldehyde is a terrible thing to inhale for anyone and causes cancer in people. I used to work in a marine biology lab handling samples preserved in formalin (which is diluted!) and even still the steps you are required to take to prevent inhalation when handling the materials were very strict. Scary that same stuff is in nail polish. I don't personally know much about the other two, but I'd bet they're also dangerous.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo my March bag should be here today or tomorrow. Yes, I typed that correctly, my March bag. This is part deux as the first one likely went home with someone at that Mail Innovations place because it disappeared never to be heard from again. I wrote to Ipsy and they sent me a replacement bag. I guess the up side is I will get two bags in April!  I really don't like/trust that Mail Innovations, BUT am really grateful for the folks at Ipsy sending out a replacement.


 I'm still waiting for my March bag too, the original one.


----------



## saku (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is that blush company?


 It's called 'be a bombshell cosmetics'...


----------



## katlyne (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, those chemicals aren't just a danger to pregnant women. Formaldehyde is a terrible thing to inhale for anyone and causes cancer in people. I used to work in a marine biology lab handling samples preserved in formalin (which is diluted!) and even still the steps you are required to take to prevent inhalation when handling the materials were very strict. Scary that same stuff is in nail polish. I don't personally know much about the other two, but I'd bet they're also dangerous.


  we dissected stuff in biology that was clearly stated on the package as having been preserved in formaldehyde, and we never took any precautions to not inhale it for the weeks we messed with the baby pig...and cat....


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 5, 2013)

I used it in neurohistology and organic chem labs last semester a lot and the professor always said to use it under the fume hood because it's not good to breathe it in...... -__-...


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 5, 2013)

They hooked me with that email...resubbed with my second account 




 here's to hoping I won't get duplicates of everything LOL


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Red Nailtini, concealer brush, gold CS quad, and azalea/seashell combo. For the record, I have dark brown hair and olive skin, though I have no idea if that's the info they take into account!


 I got the exact same thing and I am fair (extremely) with blue eyes and blonde hair. So likely that is not the info. Could it be want "beauty type" we checked off? I can't even recall that crazy quiz. I have no idea what I answered.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 5, 2013)

Maybe they're not as organized as we think they might be.  They could just be grabbing something from each option and tossing it in a bag.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 5, 2013)

All I can say is that I REALLY hope I get that volumizing powder instead of the blue bottle!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they're not as organized as we think they might be.  They could just be grabbing something from each option and tossing it in a bag.


 So far i can't see any sort of rhyme or reason as to why we get the colors we do. It has to be totally random. I really hope that by letting us retake the quizzes and whatnot, it really does become more personalized. I would hope that would also allow them to send us a wider variety of products too, like BB creams, foundations, concealers, and oh, I don't know, colors that make sense...


----------



## JamieO (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I can say is that I REALLY hope I get that volumizing powder instead of the blue bottle!


 Meeee too!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I can say is that I REALLY hope I get that volumizing powder instead of the blue bottle!


 I really want the blue bottle instead! lol and im hoping for one of each of everything except for the pink shadow, but Idk how that would work out...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I need to cancel. I never use 1/2 of the box and the last couple months I haven't used anything




(isn't he cute?).

I really want to like them.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When you mentioned that you were going to call them I thought they finally added a customer service number. I also think its odd for them to not have a customer service line. Maybe they think their subscribers prefer text communication vs talking to an actual person.


 In order for a business of this size to have a customer service phone number they have to have a service/help desk to receive and handle all the calls staffed with people who know how to handle and answer the calls. in other words, a whole staff. it is expensive. Maybe because they are a budding business and also a web-based service (as you said correspondence through email was fine for subscribers) perhaps they were waiting for phone help to be a true need before making that sort of investment. It seems they have outgrown email and need to augment with phone service at this point.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I got this email too and was about to post it, but saw you had. I don't think it said free. It said receive a full sized nail polish plus 3 other "stellar" beauty products.

EDIT: NM... I just saw the subject line. I agree it is seemingly deceitful unless they're adding in a second one.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2013)

So that two cosmetics shadow duo...people got it in there lip factory this month too. and someone said that word on the street is that it's unsafe for eyes and can be found for $1.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So that two cosmetics shadow duo...people got it in there lip factory this month too. and someone said that word on the street is that it's unsafe for eyes and can be found for $1.


 I think I saw the post you were referring to and thats not actually what was said. I could of saw a totally different post though. The poster said to be careful with the two cosmetics products because they were marketing things for eyes that werent really safe (already been discussed in this thread), and then said that another item that was in the lip factory box was only $1 at Fred's, not the two cosmetics item! I'm not defending anyone here but it sounds Ipsy is getting into some hot water and I don't want to see false rumors among the real ones!


----------



## mimosette (Apr 6, 2013)

If any one you do get the BS Powder Play volumizer, there's a learning curve to using it. Definitely go very lightly when using it at the roots.Back off a good 3-4" from your hair and shake on very lightly.Then kind of rub it in with your fingertips and style . I wasted a lot of my first bottle and made my hair feel like



before figuring this out.  You an also shake a little into your hands, rub fingers together, and use it on the ends of the hair to texturize.

  It's hands down my favorite hair product I've ever owned.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 6, 2013)

Well I'm not sure if I and my daughters are getting bags or not. Tuesday there was a family emergency (see my announcement in the main area of the site on what happened) and so Wednesday I didn't see the emails from Ipsy until yesterday (I think yesterday) that they couldn't charge my card. Long story short, their site has the cards listed as Visa instead of Mastercard and STILL has it listed as a Visa and not a Mastercard. The # on file is correct but for whatever reason their site is seeing it as a Visa so it can't charge the card. I've emailed them about it but don't see anything from them about it. So no idea what's going on.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can I just say that while I have heard its best to avoid the '3' in polish, I had never heard/read that it can cause birth defects?? *I have four kids, the oldest just turned 13 and my youngest is 5*.. Seriously, never read or was told anything about birth defects from polish in all that time. I guess it was a good thing that back in my baby days I only had time to polish my toes like once a month haha
> 
> Anyway, I am disappointed about the controversy in all these products. I have subbed/unsubbed several times from Ipsy and I think I might be done after this. I have been getting it for my oldest though as a way for her to get her own collection of beauty products.. Huh.


 My question for you is... HOW do you have a 13-year-old? My lord, woman, you look like you're barely 25!! Lucky you!!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 6, 2013)

Maybe this is wishful thinking, and since I didn't get the email I don't have the exact phrasing, but I noticed 5 brands listed across the bottom of this photo (Mica, Miss, Bombshell, Sexyhair, and Two Cosmetics), and I wondered if maybe they're planning to send all 5 items and call the nail polish a "free" item. Just a thought. I do notice the MicaBeauty isn't shown in the photo, though, so it could have just been a typo. But wouldn't that be a great surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Meeee too!


 Me three!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be nice!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 6, 2013)

> So that two cosmetics shadow duo...people got it in there lip factory this month too. and someone said that word on the street is that it's unsafe for eyes and can be found for $1.


 Yeahhh...not what I said.


> I think I saw the post you were referring to and thats not actually what was said. I could of saw a totally different post though. The poster said to be careful with the two cosmetics products because they were marketing things for eyes that werent really safe (already been discussed in this thread), and then said that another item that was in the lip factory box was only $1 at Fred's, not the two cosmetics item! I'm not defending anyone here but it sounds Ipsy is getting into some hot water and I don't want to see false rumors among the real ones!


 Yup. That's what I said.


----------



## gemstone (Apr 6, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Â





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Maybe this is wishful thinking, and since I didn't get the email I don't have the exact phrasing, butÂ I noticed 5 brands listed across the bottom of this photo (Mica, Miss, Bombshell, Sexyhair, and Two Cosmetics), and I wondered if maybe they're planning to send all 5 items and call the nail polishÂ a "free" item. Just a thought. I do notice the MicaBeauty isn't shown in the photo, though, so it could have just been a typo. But wouldn't that be a great surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The bottom of the email said: That's right! All subscribers will be getting a full-size nail polish from Sation. Plus 3 more stellar beauty products. And a cute makeup bag.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There are 5 brands, but only 4 products. The eyeshadow will be either the Mica Beauty (MCA) or the Two Cosmetics.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Â





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Maybe this is wishful thinking, and since I didn't get the email I don't have the exact phrasing, butÂ I noticed 5 brands listed across the bottom of this photo (Mica, Miss, Bombshell, Sexyhair, and Two Cosmetics), and I wondered if maybe they're planning to send all 5 items and call the nail polishÂ a "free" item. Just a thought. I do notice the MicaBeauty isn't shown in the photo, though, so it could have just been a typo. But wouldn't that be a great surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The "Free Nail Polish" thing on the email really bugged me. I almost want to send them an email telling that in fact the nail polish is not free, it's part of the bag's contents which subscribers pay for. To me it's almost deceptive, someone could just read that line on the email and be like, "I should really resubscribe so I can get that extra nail polish." IDK my husband says I'm kinda overreacting and he's probably right. So I'm just going to let it go.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The "Free Nail Polish" thing on the email really bugged me. I almost want to send them an email telling that in fact the nail polish is not free, it's part of the bag's contents which subscribers pay for. To me it's almost deceptive, someone could just read that line on the email and be like, "I should really resubscribe so I can get that extra nail polish." IDK my husband says I'm kinda overreacting and he's probably right. So I'm just going to let it go.


 I don't necessarily think you're overreacting. It's pretty sketchy, especially when you add that to the already sketchiness of the Two Cosmetics and stuff. I don't have any clue why they would word the email that way, but it's definitely misleading. I guarantee people will think of it like the month where they sent the UD BB cream (or whatever it was) as a bonus item to people who are active on their site. By the way, notice how they haven't done that again since then....it was a craptastic idea. But people are probably thinking, "OOH, if I sign up now I'll get something extra that not everyone will get! YAY!!" No, no you won't....


----------



## beautynewbie (Apr 6, 2013)

I think this will be my last month with Ipsy. I noticed that I don't really use the stuff they send even if its a great sample or full size. Have never bought anything theyve sent whereas BB has helped me make my wallet cry lol. i also findl the controversy with the brands they use its kinda perturbing :/ I guess that's the great thing about the variety of subscription boxes, everyone finds the right one for them!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't necessarily think you're overreacting. It's pretty sketchy, especially when you add that to the already sketchiness of the Two Cosmetics and stuff. I don't have any clue why they would word the email that way, but it's definitely misleading. I guarantee people will think of it like the month where they sent the UD BB cream (or whatever it was) as a bonus item to people who are active on their site. By the way, notice how they haven't done that again since then....it was a craptastic idea. But people are probably thinking, "OOH, if I sign up now I'll get something extra that not everyone will get! YAY!!" No, no you won't....


----------



## JC327 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautynewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I guess that's the great thing about the variety of subscription boxes, everyone finds the right one for them!


 So true.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I saw the post you were referring to and thats not actually what was said. I could of saw a totally different post though. The poster said to be careful with the two cosmetics products because they were marketing things for eyes that werent really safe (already been discussed in this thread), and then said that another item that was in the lip factory box was only $1 at Fred's, not the two cosmetics item! I'm not defending anyone here but it sounds Ipsy is getting into some hot water and I don't want to see false rumors among the real ones!


 ooo okay thanks for the clarification  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I did read the original post wrong! i'll have to go back and check out about the safety though...that's what concerns me. I have really sensitive eyes so that could be a problem for me.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The "Free Nail Polish" thing on the email really bugged me. I almost want to send them an email telling that in fact the nail polish is not free, it's part of the bag's contents which subscribers pay for. To me it's almost deceptive, someone could just read that line on the email and be like, "I should really resubscribe so I can get that extra nail polish." IDK my husband says I'm kinda overreacting and he's probably right. So I'm just going to let it go.


 i actually resubscribed because it said "free nail polish"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and then i realized that it's not actually free but included in the bag...now I wish I wouldn't have resubbed. It was kind of misleading for me personally since it's the only reason I had resubbed so fast (thinking only the first how many people would get the free polish if they resubbed...)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 6, 2013)

I just can't wrap my head around how they've gone from sending five items each month to sending "three plus a free item!!!" I feel like they're relying on non-subscribers to just read the headline of the email and resub in haste, rather than stop and think about how different 3 plus a free items sounds from five items. At first I didn't find it that odd that there were only four items because a lot of subs vary in the amount of items you get this month, but I definitely feel like Ipsy is being deceptive and just trying to get those last 500 spots filled.

Also, I just looked through my past resub emails from them, since they always advertise one of the items in the bag, and none of the described the item in the bag as free.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 6, 2013)

FYI ... got a Two Cosmetics Duo in a Lip Factory box today. Here's a pic of the ingredients on the package:


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> FYI ... got a Two Cosmetics Duo in a Lip Factory box today. Here's a pic of the ingredients on the package:


 Hmmm... made in the People's Republic of China (PRC).  I can see a lot of people not wanting to use this!  

I'm not fond of pink eyeshadow (I own one and rarely use it), so if I get the Two Duo, I'll use it as an additional blush or try to trade it away.  Either way, it's not going to be near my eyes, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 6, 2013)

T



> My question for you is... HOW do you have a 13-year-old? My lord, woman, you look like you're barely 25!! Lucky you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! :-D I looove hearing that lol. I often get told I don't look old enough to have four kids let alone that old.. She just turned 13 last month and I'm 32, my birthday is in June (so I was 19 when I had her). Still happily married too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I started really taking care of my skin when I turned 29 and noticed a few fine lines/creases showing up.. I now always wear SPF and am trying different anti-aging creams. I want to stay looking young! I regret that I didn't take better care of it earlier and also wish I had worn sunglasses more (I wore only glasses until I was 24).. I'm convinced the fine lines under my eyes are from squinting from the sun. HMPH. Haha


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

Wait...which product is from the brand Miss then? Sation is the polish, eyeshadow is either Mica or Two, Sexy Hair Corp is either hair option and Be a Bombshell is the blushes.....so where's Miss???


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait...which product is from the brand Miss then? Sation is the polish, eyeshadow is either Mica or Two, Sexy Hair Corp is either hair option and Be a Bombshell is the blushes.....so where's Miss???


 Sation is sold by miss

http://www.misspn.com/index.php/site/collections#/main


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sation is sold by miss
> 
> http://www.misspn.com/index.php/site/collections#/main






THANK YOU, I was having a DUH moment lol! I definitely should not have stayed up till 4am last night!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 6, 2013)

Does anyone know if OPI is 3-free?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Story of my life! Plus it wasn't made entirely clear by Ipsy anyway 







> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if OPI is 3-free?


 As far as I know, OPI is 3-free

https://www.facebook.com/OPIProducts/posts/433400520020440


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On? I've been offline for the most part since Tuesday. I'm trying to catch up now. On Monday, before my Baby (name of my cat) died, I did send Ipsy an email about the Two Cosmetics. I did get an email back but haven't read it since I just didn''t care about things after Tuesday. Honestly, right now I'm going between intense grief to trying to move past what happened to Baby so right now I'm going to come across more flaky than normal. (Let's face it, I do come across as flaky at times. LOL)
> ...


 I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear cat. My sincere sympathies. I know what it's like to lose a sweet feline friend. To me they're more than just a pet, they're family. I hope you will find peace and serenity in your time of grief. Lots of love



::hugs::


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On? I've been offline for the most part since Tuesday. I'm trying to catch up now. On Monday, before my Baby (name of my cat) died, I did send Ipsy an email about the Two Cosmetics. I did get an email back but haven't read it since I just didn''t care about things after Tuesday. Honestly, right now I'm going between intense grief to trying to move past what happened to Baby so right now I'm going to come across more flaky than normal. (Let's face it, I do come across as flaky at times. LOL)
> ...


 I'm so sorry about your cat.



I also have 2 cats and they are my babies.. I don't even want to consider anything bad ever happening to them! I hope your cat is in a happy place now and that you find a way to make peace with your loss.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your dear cat. My sincere sympathies. I know what it's like to lose a sweet feline friend. To me they're more than just a pet, they're family. I hope you will find peace and serenity in your time of grief. Lots of love
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sorry about your cat.
> 
> ...


 Thank you ladies. You're right she was more than a cat.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm bad, but I guess I don't concern myself that much with makeup chemicals. I feel like we are probably exposed to way worse in the air, water, soil, and food we eat, and the exposure from the makeup is minimal compared to all that. I don't really appreciate it when companies act all seedy though. It makes me question the legitimacy of the company and not want to buy from them. I am very much looking forward to my first ipsy bag, though. All the spoilers are making me very excited! 

Welcome back, Zadidoll. I know we are all "online" people and not "real life" people, but I hope that the love and support of this community does help in some small way. I know lots of us have shed tears for your baby.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 6, 2013)

Big Hugs to you and your family Zadi - I know losing a furry family member is tough - we are here for ya.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On? I've been offline for the most part since Tuesday. I'm trying to catch up now. On Monday, before my Baby (name of my cat) died, I did send Ipsy an email about the Two Cosmetics. I did get an email back but haven't read it since I just didn''t care about things after Tuesday. Honestly, right now I'm going between intense grief to trying to move past what happened to Baby so right now I'm going to come across more flaky than normal. (Let's face it, I do come across as flaky at times. LOL)
> ...


I am so very sorry about Baby, your baby.

I know how intensely heart wrenching it is to lose a furry child.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sending you love.


----------



## katcole (Apr 6, 2013)

I ask my Doctor about the nail polish,she said if I knew of every chemical that was harmful to me I would probably go crazy,,occasional use wont hurt a person unless you have an allergy toward something then by all means don't use it but she said a lot of those warning mean not to have daily contact with large quantities of the substance, and I should be more worried about all the Coke and Pepsi I am consuming in my body,that is damaging it lol,well I guess she has a point, Its hard for a person to know Every substance that is harmful, the water is polluted in my area, the air is polluted, people pollute their body with drugs, alcohol , smoking, caffeine. I guess just try to avoid the harms you do know about,


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ask my Doctor about the nail polish,she said if I knew of every chemical that was harmful to me I would probably go crazy,,occasional use wont hurt a person unless you have an allergy toward something then by all means don't use it but she said a lot of those warning mean not to have daily contact with large quantities of the substance, and I should be more worried about all the Coke and Pepsi I am consuming in my body,that is damaging it lol,well I guess she has a point, Its hard for a person to know Every substance that is harmful, the water is polluted in my area, the air is polluted, people pollute their body with drugs, alcohol , smoking, caffeine. I guess just try to avoid the harms you do know about,







  Yup, that's pretty much what my doc said to me as well!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 6, 2013)

The way I see it, if I can prevent having hazardous things going on my skin or inside my body, I should do it.  It's not like this polish and eye shadow are things I can't live without, that I must use them even though I know they contain harmful chemicals. To each their own, but I would rather be safe now than sorry later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S.: I wish I had the guts to throw away my old cosmetics and skin care and start my collection anew. I feel like I learned so much in just this past year.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies. You're right she was more than a cat.


 I don't have any cats, but I have 4 dogs. And they feel like family to me. I know how hard it hurts when ones have passed. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ask my Doctor about the nail polish,she said if I knew of every chemical that was harmful to me I would probably go crazy,,occasional use wont hurt a person unless you have an allergy toward something then by all means don't use it but she said a lot of those warning mean not to have daily contact with large quantities of the substance, and I should be more worried about all the Coke and Pepsi I am consuming in my body,that is damaging it lol,well I guess she has a point, Its hard for a person to know Every substance that is harmful, the water is polluted in my area, the air is polluted, people pollute their body with drugs, alcohol , smoking, caffeine. I guess just try to avoid the harms you do know about,


 This is true. There are so many chemicals in everything and everything can cause cancer now a days. You can't worry about it because you don't know if you're going to have a healthy long life and live to be 125 or die tomorrow so why worry about something that probably won't do anything to you in the long run?


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is true. There are so many chemicals in everything and everything can cause cancer now a days. You can't worry about it because you don't know if you're going to have a healthy long life and live to be 125 or die tomorrow so why worry about something that probably won't do anything to you in the long run?


Agreed.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 7, 2013)

> This is true. There are so many chemicals in everything and everything can cause cancer now a days. You can't worry about it because you don't know if you're going to have a healthy long life and live to be 125 or die tomorrow so why worry about something that probably won't do anything to you in the long run?


 This really is a great point, and we should all remember to enjoy our lives and not spend all our time worrying. That said, I am really careful about what I put near my eyes. I have really terrible eyesight and allergy and sensitivity issues, and my eye health is definitely something that I really value. I do make a point to not put anything near my eyes that I might need to worry about.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2013)

Even though most things are inherently unsafe, our hands come in to contact with practically EVERYTHING (and I have my finger nails painted every day). So, going out of my way to buy 3-free polish isn't that much of an inconvenience on my life or wallet (especially with great deals from julep and zoya). Because of that, there's really no reason for me to ever use any other polish.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ask my Doctor about the nail polish,she said if I knew of every chemical that was harmful to me I would probably go crazy,,occasional use wont hurt a person unless you have an allergy toward something then by all means don't use it but she said a lot of those warning mean not to have daily contact with large quantities of the substance, and I should be more worried about all the Coke and Pepsi I am consuming in my body,that is damaging it lol,well I guess she has a point, Its hard for a person to know Every substance that is harmful, the water is polluted in my area, the air is polluted, people pollute their body with drugs, alcohol , smoking, caffeine. I guess just try to avoid the harms you do know about,


 So true!


----------



## irene- (Apr 7, 2013)

So I'm a little late to this thread and I don't think I saw it mentioned, but does anyone know if the blushes are shimmery or matte?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is true. There are so many chemicals in everything and everything can cause cancer now a days. You can't worry about it because you don't know if you're going to have a healthy long life and live to be 125 or die tomorrow so why worry about something that probably won't do anything to you in the long run?
> ...


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 7, 2013)

> But that's different - eye damage is something to take serious because once damaged most times it's not going to get better.


 Exactly, and that's mostly what I meant. But I am extra careful about any product or company with a history of sketchy products that will be near my eyes. I don't need to use a product for any particular brand, so I really won't risk anything as far as my eyes go.


----------



## Jill6358 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm a little late on this, but I'm so sorry for your loss Zadidoll.  I lost my boy 2 years ago, he was my everything.  I lived and breathed for that kitty.  I know how hard it is and my heart breaks for you, I hate to think of anyone going through that pain.  I hope that you're taking care of yourself and finding some comfort.


----------



## Hanabii (Apr 8, 2013)

I know that we can't sit around worrying all the time. However, that does not make it okay to use something that is bad for you if you can prevent it. And it is their responsibility to do all the research before they start giving out samples to us!!!! R u guys serious about letting this go? I am done with ipsy. Thanks ladies for all your info


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 8, 2013)

Hanabil, I absolutely agree with you that they should do the research. It goes for ALL subscription companies out there.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been offline for the most part since Tuesday. I'm trying to catch up now. On Monday, before my Baby (name of my cat) died


 OH, HUNNY!! I did not realize this! I totally missed that. I am so sad for you and so sorry for your loss. 



 I know our pets are like family. Please take care and thinking of you.


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 8, 2013)

For me, I think the issue is that the labeling for samples collected from the brand didn't accurately reflect the contents of the polish. (Ref. on WebMD)

From the article: _"The lab tested the products for three chemicals - dibutyl phthalate, toluene, and formaldehyde._

_What we found out is that in many of the cases the label was inaccurate_.

_Among the products labeled as free of one, two, or three chemicals that fell short:"_

_Sation 99 base coat_

_Sation 99 top coat_

_Sation 53 Red Pink nail color_

The article does mention that this was a small sampling, and that they don't know if their samples are representative of the industry.

The also say that none of the polishes tested contained formaldehyde.

It doesn't mention what chemicals were found, or in what concentration (or what was specifically listed on the label)

The couple of articles I've seen on the topic haven't been as thorough as I would like.

I can totally see the reason behind thinking, well, maybe people are over reacting, because the potential toxins aren't really so bad, but I really think it's dangerous to let something like mislabeling slide.

Don't get me wrong, I don't think that Ipsy could have possibly known about this before getting April's line up together, but I do think that all of the nail polish companies who failed to meet their claims of being free of certain ingredients should be getting consumer pressure and FDA attention.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can I just say that while I have heard its best to avoid the '3' in polish, I had never heard/read that it can cause birth defects?? I have four kids, the oldest just turned 13 and my youngest is 5.. Seriously, never read or was told anything about birth defects from polish in all that time. I guess it was a good thing that back in my baby days I only had time to polish my toes like once a month haha


I was never told it could cause birth defects either and I just had a baby 8 months ago, so you'd figure that if there was current info on it my doctor would have told me, especially because I asked him if it was safe and he said yes.

I am now a bit disapointed to get my bag. I just don't like that this is my first bag and that there is so much controversy over half the bag.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was never told it could cause birth defects either and I just had a baby 8 months ago, so you'd figure that if there was current info on it my doctor would have told me, especially because I asked him if it was safe and he said yes.
> ...


This is not normal for Ipsy. Don't be disappointed! The bag will be fine. The controversy surrounding Two cosmetics has nothing to do with the product we are getting but another product. Two Cosmetics doesn't even make the product from what I understand and the company that does isn't suspicious. Also, most of us have been wearing these polishes our whole life. If they were a real legitimate concern our doctors would have put a stop to it during pregnancy.

I'm not worried at all about this bag, but I'm sorry the joy has been sucked out of your first bag.


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 8, 2013)

> So I'm a little late to this thread and I don't think I saw it mentioned, but does anyone know if the blushes are shimmery or matte?


 They look matte from the picture released but this is simply just a guess, I really haven't been keeping up with the thread to much one is a really light pink (kind of a purplish tint to it) and the other is a very HOT pink! They are by Bombshell. We are also getting one of two Sation nail polishs (a nude color or a light pink), a Big Sexy Hair product sample, and Mica Beauty Shimmer Powder in "Earth" or a pink eye shawdow duo by Two Cosmetics.


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 8, 2013)

> Also, most of us have been wearing these polishes our whole life. If they were a real legitimate concern our doctors would have put a stop to it during pregnancy.


 
From what I have read, the concern is far greater for people who work at nail salons, where there is longer and more frequent exposure (and often inadequate ventilation) The consumer risk isn't as great.

But products from the same company were labeled as being free of the ingredients, and lab test showed that they were not actually free of those ingredients. Presuming the lab testing and the reports are correct, then there really should be some outrage. Not at Ipsy, because the news broke way after they would have made arrangements for the April bag's contents, but at all the companies that failed the lab testing and did contain ingredients that they claimed to be free of.

We totally should think critically about what products we are comfortable using and make decisions on what we are and are not cool with using- but- and this is the crux of things in my opinion, the companies making the products have to be accurate when they tell us what their products do and do not contain.

You can't be an informed consumer if you can't count of truthful reporting of a products contents.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my shipping notice just now and my bag actually shipped on the 5th and should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is not normal for Ipsy. Don't be disappointed! The bag will be fine. The controversy surrounding Two cosmetics has nothing to do with the product we are getting but another product. Two Cosmetics doesn't even make the product from what I understand and the company that does isn't suspicious. Also, most of us have been wearing these polishes our whole life. If they were a real legitimate concern our doctors would have put a stop to it during pregnancy.
> ...


It's ok. I guess that's the gamble I take when I look at threads.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got a shipping notice for my April bag! My March bag (the resend) arrived last Friday so looks like I might have a short wait in between!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice today. It's already in Secaucus, NJ and I'm in NY. It's been in NJ since 4/6. So hopefully I'll get it today or tomorrow. My bag weighs .4443. Has anyone gotten their bag with this weight?


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine shipped on the 4th I'm in California and my bag is already in Arizona!


----------



## aricukier (Apr 8, 2013)

Do they email you your shipping notice?


----------



## sprite9034 (Apr 8, 2013)

Got my shipping notice- Bag is in KY, I'm in CA. Can't find a delivery estimate, but I'm hoping it's here by the end of the week!

My weight was 0.5036.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they email you your shipping notice?


 Yes they emailed it.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got my bag!!!!!!!!!! About 10 minutes after they emailed me the shipping notice, LOL.

No pictures because I'm way too excited and I need to get ready work, but I'll try to upload some later! Here's what I got:

Sation Nail Lacquer in Love at First Byte (I actually wanted this color!)
Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal
Be a Bombshell Blush in Sweet Cheeks (haven't used yet, but I dabbed some on my hand and I love it so far!)
Two Cosmetics Duo Eyeshadow (suuuuper tiny!!)

This is my first bag from Ipsy, and I love it!! I got all the products that I wanted (besides the duo eyeshadow, not sure how much I'll use it)


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag!!!!!!!!!! About 10 minutes after they emailed me the shipping notice, LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 8, 2013)

> Was your bag weight .5 or .4?


 My bag weighed .512 and I'm in South Carolina  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag weighed .512 and I'm in South Carolina


 Hello fellow South Carolinian 



 I'm currently in Georgia but I'll be back this summer (I miss it more than I thought)


----------



## irene- (Apr 8, 2013)

> They look matte from the picture released but this is simply just a guess, I really haven't been keeping up with the thread to much one is a really light pink (kind of a purplish tint to it) and the other is a very HOT pink! They are by Bombshell. We are also getting one of two Sation nail polishs (a nude color or a light pink), a Big Sexy Hair product sample, and Mica Beauty Shimmer Powder in "Earth" or a pink eye shawdow duo by Two Cosmetics.


 Thanks chelsbot92! I appreciate your info. I also received my shipping notice today. It started off on 4/4 from NC by DHL and is currently (4/8) in Phoenix, AZ - I'm in Tucson, AZ about 2hrs south. It says it was tendered to USPS and the weight is 0.5086 lbs. Must be the hair products that make the weight difference? Or eyeshadow


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag!!!!!!!!!! About 10 minutes after they emailed me the shipping notice, LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag!!!!!!!!!! About 10 minutes after they emailed me the shipping notice, LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## irene- (Apr 8, 2013)

> Just got a shipping notice for my April bag! My March bag (the resend) arrived last Friday so looks like I might have a short wait in between!


 So happy it was resolved for you!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine was already transferred to USPS in Secaucus, NJ, just about 60 miles from home this morning ... hope I'll get it tomorrow.  Package weight is .4513.  Very excited for my first GlamBag.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 8, 2013)

Just checked my shipping info - and now I'm annoyed.  Here's why:

I live in NC.  The bag ships from NC.  My bag (so far) has gone to Kentucky and Georgia - where it now has hit the postal system.  

Why in the world would it have to leave the state?  I used to receive my bag 1-2 days after it shipped - now it's taking up to a week!

I understand the "well, different companies have different hubs, it's their own shipping logistics, blah blah blah."  But ever since I've started with Ipsy, it's taken longer and longer to get my bag.  Which, to me is annoying.

Ok, I'm going to stop complaining now.  I'll get my bag, and I know I'll love it.  But REALLY?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's a quick pic! Terrible lighting I'm sorry.  Quarter beside eyeshadow for comparison.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here's a quick pic! Terrible lighting I'm sorry.Â  Quarter beside eyeshadow for comparison. Â  Looks good! What's the hair thing again? I just bought a liter of the Healthy sexy hair leave in conditioner for $10 @Ross the other day. So I might not even bother with what I receive lol.


----------



## irene- (Apr 8, 2013)

That eyeshadow actually looks bigger than ones we've gotten before. You're pic makes me excited for my bag. I wanna play with my new makeup!!


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 8, 2013)

received my shipping notice--no deilvery date though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  here is my total weight:  seems high compared to the others, but this was what was listed.... 

Total Weight
0.7531 lbs.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 8, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today as well, and hoping it will deliver either tonight or tomorrow. My bag weight is .507.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today and its already been transferred to usps so im hoping i will get it tomorrow! My weigh is .4485. I don't really care too much about which products I get. but the big healthy hair product does sound like it would be nice to try.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 8, 2013)

> Looks good! What's the hair thing again? I just bought a liter of the Healthy sexy hair leave in conditioner for $10 @Ross the other day. So I might not even bother with what I receive lol.


 Its a soy renewal styling treatment. Directions say it helps speed up blow drying on wet hair and reduces frizz on dry hair.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got my shipping notice and apparently, it's already in NJ, so should get here within the next few days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Despite all the controversy with this month's bag, hopefully everything will be okay.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

I got a shipping nice, too. Bag's ib NJ and I'm in WA... maybe another business week? Possibly this weekend I'll have it. No estimated delivery date.


----------



## catipa (Apr 8, 2013)

Just got my shipping email.   It weighs .4465 and is expected to be delivered on Thursday.


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there anywhere on their site that gives you info on when your box shipped or charged?  I certainly can't find it if there is!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Did they change shipper again? I received my email this morning and when I tracked it, it said it was being shipped through DHL. Anyways my bag is actually in my state about 5 hours from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is .45 in weight


----------



## jkholzme (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my shipping info - and now I'm annoyed.  Here's why:
> 
> ...


 I'm in NC too and mine is doing the same crazy thing. I'm not sure what the deal is my my package is not our for delivery in Georgia.


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 8, 2013)

It sucks I'm so close to where they ship from and I'm always the last person to get my bag. I know its selfish but they should just ship everyone's at the same time. Mine hasn't shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so sad and anxious


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my shipping info - and now I'm annoyed.  Here's why:
> 
> ...


 Oh you have a Flat Stanley Bag -- I have a Flat Stanley BB.  I'm telling you - the postal workers/DHL/UPS/Fed-Ex workers really should take pictures with our Flat Stanley beauty subs - my BB stuff has seen more of the country than I have.


----------



## that1girl (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in MO and have 2 different subs to Ipsy...they never go the same route and always ship the same day but end up here days apart. So crazy how the shipping companies work


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like I should get my bag either tomorrow or Wednesday...excited.


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, I know I may be coming across as a hugely negative voice here, especially when I know everyone wants to enjoy the excitement of bags being on the way.

My issue isn't with Ipsy at all- I adore the idea, and the service, and to get to try out new stuff. The last thing I'd want is to see the company go downhill or lose business, especially when the types of products they included this month, and the listing of future brands really reflects that they are listening to our concerns. 

I'm just worried that there are brands that may be over-reaching with claims to be Big 3 Free. It's absolutely true that regular use of the polish we'll be getting this month is very likely to be nothing to be worried about. Potential mislabeling (especially from companies that claim to be 3-Free) shouldn't be overlooked as no big deal, though. A lot of people are saying, well, I checked into it, and I decided that the risk is not significant, and I am okay with using this product.

I am totally for this- I have some stuff that includes parabens that I absolutely love- I read up, I try to make sure that I'm not over-doing it, ect-  But I'm doing that knowing that I can check the sides of the box or bottle and make that choice. if we can't trust the sides of those boxes and bottles to tell us the truth so we can weigh those choices, that's not cool at all.

I really, really do think that it;s a discussion that should be had- about cosmetic safety and the potential for info to not be accurate, but honestly, I'm not sure that this thread is the place. It may have started here, and one of the brands for April's Ipsy (but not the specific products, as far as I know) was on the list, but I think that it's really two different issues.

So, I am genuinely sorry if people thought my posts were a downer, and that they diminished the excitement of the GlamBags in any way. That totally wasn't my intention, and I do think that people should be excited and happy and have fun with this! But, I do also really hope that I can find a place to strike up a discussion on disclosure and labeling issues, and that people who weighed in here will come and chat about it as a broad issue, and not one about Ipsy, Two Cosmetics or Sation!

_*I want to look into Two Cosmetics and the issues Zazidoll posted earlier as well, but I wasn't able to find an ingredients list on their products page, or during a quick web search- so I am still very uninformed. Hopefully that can be something explored too!_


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh you have a Flat Stanley Bag -- I have a Flat Stanley BB.  I'm telling you - the postal workers/DHL/UPS/Fed-Ex workers really should take pictures with our Flat Stanley beauty subs - my BB stuff has seen more of the country than I have.


 I do indeed have a Flat Stanley Bag!  A lot of my annoyance comes from the fact that my bag went "home" (the shipping hub in KY is only 15 min from where I used to live) first, so it's gotten a lot closer to home than I have in several months 



Next time, bag, take me with you so I can see my family before we head back to NC!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did they change shipper again?
> 
> I received my email this morning and when I tracked it, it said it was being shipped through DHL.
> ...


 Someone else had their bag shipped via DHL last month or the month before, I think.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone else had their bag shipped via DHL last month or the month before, I think.


 Mine's going through DHL this month too. First time for me...hope it doesn't mean delays. My bag weighs .5105. Almost feels like the BB thread with all these box weights.


----------



## acostakk (Apr 8, 2013)

> Got my shipping notice- Bag is in KY, I'm in CA. Can't find a delivery estimate, but I'm hoping it's here by the end of the week! My weight was 0.5036.


 Me too, except my weight is .4523.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a shipping nice, too. Bag's ib NJ and I'm in WA... maybe another business week? Possibly this weekend I'll have it. No estimated delivery date.


 New Jersey? That's really odd, mine was last in Kentucky. Here's what my shipping tracking says right now.

4/7/2013 03:07 AM ET Hebron, KY DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/6/2013 11:00 AM ET Hebron, KY ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/2013 10:17 PM ET Forest Park, GA DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/2013 03:36 AM ET Forest Park, GA PROCESSED 4/5/2013 12:35 AM ET Forest Park, GA ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/4/2013 06:45 PM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 


> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _*I want to look into Two Cosmetics and the issues Zazidoll posted earlier as well, but I wasn't able to find an ingredients list on their products page, or during a quick web search- so I am still very uninformed. Hopefully that can be something explored too!_


 They never have listed the ingredients to the items they re-sell. It's part of the reason I don't trust them. Granted the biggest reason I don't trust them is due to how they handled selling Lady Burd's Paint Wheels after August 2011 when the co-founder KNEW the products are not intended for the eyes. When products are not intended for the eyes it's typically because it's NOT eye safe. The lip products Two Cosmetics sent to people via another subscription service are made in China so obviously Two Cosmetics has multiple companies they buy products from as nothing is made for them. Two Cosmetics uses private label manufacturers so products sold by them maybe sold by others.

Also to point out... while the products maybe safe to use it may not be safe to use on other parts of the body. It's like MUFE Flash Case. Several of the colors are not safe to use around the eyes or lips - you can but that's a risk the person makes. They clearly mark on the back of it what colors can't be used on the eyes and what can't be used on the lips. If a company sells a products as something when it's not that's misleading to me because it doesn't allow the customer the choice to make to use it as an eye shadow or whatever. That's why I have a problem with Two Cosmetics because from 2011 until earlier this year they did NOT give customers that choice and merely stated to customers the products stained and not that the products were NOT intended for the eyes.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What color is the two cosmetics item?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice just now and my bag actually shipped on the 5th and should be here tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That was really fast!


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 8, 2013)

Yay I was so surprised to come home to this!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag!!!!!!!!!! About 10 minutes after they emailed me the shipping notice, LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my shipping info - and now I'm annoyed.  Here's why:
> 
> ...


 That's crazy!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention. Here's my bag weight: 0.5071 lbs. The downside to DHL is that there is no ETA on the delivery date which in some ways is good because UPS MI was typically off by three to four days.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

So my March bag arrived today and I just got tracking for April. My bag weights 0.5064 lbs and I probably wont see it until next month


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They never have listed the ingredients to the items they re-sell. It's part of the reason I don't trust them. Granted the biggest reason I don't trust them is due to how they handled selling Lady Burd's Paint Wheels after August 2011 when the co-founder KNEW the products are not intended for the eyes. When products are not intended for the eyes it's typically because it's NOT eye safe. The lip products Two Cosmetics sent to people via another subscription service are made in China so obviously Two Cosmetics has multiple companies they buy products from as nothing is made for them. Two Cosmetics uses private label manufacturers so products sold by them maybe sold by others.
> 
> Also to point out... while the products maybe safe to use it may not be safe to use on other parts of the body. It's like MUFE Flash Case. Several of the colors are not safe to use around the eyes or lips - you can but that's a risk the person makes. They clearly mark on the back of it what colors can't be used on the eyes and what can't be used on the lips. If a company sells a products as something when it's not that's misleading to me because it doesn't allow the customer the choice to make to use it as an eye shadow or whatever. That's why I have a problem with Two Cosmetics because from 2011 until earlier this year they did NOT give customers that choice and merely stated to customers the products stained and not that the products were NOT intended for the eyes.


 Not listing at all? Yikes~ that's not something I'm comfortable with either. (A shame because I love pink eyeshadow so so much!)  I took a look at the Two Cosmetics site and I was really, really disappointed to see 'Cruelty-free, made in proc' on their shadows. I know that there's a lot of ways you can define cruelty-free, but still... Anyway! Thank you so much for posting and clarifying on this!

I'm thinking I will work on a polite letter to IpsyCare and put in a vote for more conscientious product selection for future bags! (It couldn't hurt, it really seems like they are paying attention to customer feedback!)

On a more fun note-  Total Weight 0.4615 lbs.

4/7/2013 03:01 PM ET Forest Park, GA PROCESSED 4/5/2013 10:17 PM ET Forest Park, GA ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/2013 03:00 PM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 
I'm guessing- dry shampoo hair option, and whichever is the slightly heavier of the eye options?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my March bag arrived today and I just got tracking for April. My bag weights 0.5064 lbs and I probably wont see it until next month


 I'm so glad you finally got yours! Woohoo!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 8, 2013)

> Yay I was so surprised to come home to this!


 That's the hair product that I am hoping for. What was your weight?


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 8, 2013)

i just got my tracking, it left Phoenix at 2:40 am. I live about 25 miles outside of Phoenix so hopefully I get it today or tomorrow. Mine was shipped via DHL which seems to be faster than UPS MI but we'll see.


----------



## hiheather (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw the Powder Play at the salon tonight priced at $6, .7oz size which I'm assuming is the size in the boxes..


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 8, 2013)

> So my March bag arrived today and I just got tracking for April. My bag weights 0.5064 lbs and I probably wont see it until next month


 I hope you get your April bag in April!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did they change shipper again?
> 
> I received my email this morning and when I tracked it, it said it was being shipped through DHL.
> ...


 Mine went through DHL this month as well. First time for me since before it was shipped through UPS.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 8, 2013)

> How is the blush? IÂ  cant wait toÂ  get mine.


 I like it because its a color I dont own. Def a hot pink and the color doesnt show up too much on the first swipe but it seems to be buildable!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 8, 2013)

Did anyone get the Mica stuff yet?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone know what color the two cosmetics item is?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you finally got yours! Woohoo!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope you get your April bag in April!


 Thanks! me too.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine went through DHL this month as well. First time for me since before it was shipped through UPS.


 Looks like mine went through DHL too.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like it because its a color I dont own. Def a hot pink and thr color doesnt show up too much on thr first swipe but it seems to be buildable!


 Thanks for letting me know. I really hope I get that one! If not theres always ebay lol.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 8, 2013)

> That's the hair product that I am hoping for. What was your weight?


 The weight was 0.4582! I have this product already so if you don't get it we can trade??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 8, 2013)

I just saw this on facebook: Ipsy: We'll be allowing folks to re-take the Beauty Quiz later this week, please stay tuned! Like Â· Reply Â· 43 minutes ago


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 8, 2013)

That would be fantastic! I forgot what my shipping weight was so I gotta double check. My bag is in California already so I should gwt my bag any day and will let you know : )


----------



## ling168 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was never told it could cause birth defects either and I just had a baby 8 months ago, so you'd figure that if there was current info on it my doctor would have told me, especially because I asked him if it was safe and he said yes.
> ...


 Many of the larger nail polish brands have reformulated new polishes without the "big 3 or 4", which may be why it wasn't mentioned?


----------



## pengutango (Apr 8, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the Mica Cosmetics item? Probably too early to ask since most of us haven't gotten our bags, but figured I'd ask.  From all the pics people have posted here and on Facebook thus far have had the Two Cosmetics eyeshadow.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 8, 2013)

My bag was shipped on the 5th I should get it tomm. I'm in Indiana. It was shipped first from DHL to USPS. Seems like faster more accurate than UPS to USPS.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my shipping info - and now I'm annoyed.  Here's why:
> 
> ...


 I cursed myself when I said I was one of the first to get my bag because I live in VA.  But the last two months it's taken longer to get my bag too.  Something doesn't seem right, it's the ONE sub I can get quickly and now...I'm not getting it that "quick."  I don't even have shipping info.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Apr 8, 2013)

No shipping email for me yet Maybe it will be like last month where I got the bag and got email after the fact. But no bag today.


----------



## irene- (Apr 8, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten the Mica Cosmetics item? Probably too early to ask since most of us haven't gotten our bags, but figured I'd ask. Â From all the pics people have posted here and on Facebook thus far have had the Two Cosmetics eyeshadow. Â


 I've seen 2 pics on instagram with the mica shadow.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

> New Jersey? That's really odd, mine was last in Kentucky. Here's what my shipping tracking says right now.
> 4/7/201303:07 AM ETHebron, KYDEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY4/6/201311:00 AM ETHebron, KYARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY4/5/201310:17 PM ETForest Park, GADEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY4/5/201303:36 AM ETForest Park, GAPROCESSED4/5/201312:35 AM ETForest Park, GAARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY4/4/201306:45 PM ETHarrisburg, NCPICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER
> They never have listed the ingredients to the items they re-sell. It's part of the reason I don't trust them. Granted the biggest reason I don't trust them is due to how they handled selling Lady Burd's Paint Wheels after August 2011 when the co-founder KNEW the products are not intended for the eyes. When products are not intended for the eyes it's typically because it's NOT eye safe. The lip products Two Cosmetics sent to people via another subscription service are made in China so obviously Two Cosmetics has multiple companies they buy products from as nothing is made for them. Two Cosmetics uses private label manufacturers so products sold by them maybe sold by others. Also to point out... while the products maybe safe to use it may not be safe to use on other parts of the body. It's like MUFE Flash Case. Several of the colors are not safe to use around the eyes or lips - you can but that's a risk the person makes. They clearly mark on the back of it what colors can't be used on the eyes and what can't be used on the lips. If a company sells a products as something when it's not that's misleading to me because it doesn't allow the customer the choice to make to use it as an eye shadow or whatever. That's why I have a problem with Two Cosmetics because from 2011 until earlier this year they did NOT give customers that choice and merely stated to customers the products stained and not that the products were NOT intended for the eyes.


 Lol, my bad. Rechecked and yup, KY. Dunno where NJ came from. ..pulled it outta the air? Between my ears? Lol.. oops. Still, it will be daaays before that pink mailersis in hand and ready to be ripped open!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 8, 2013)

im so bummed. both ipsy and birchbox charged me the same day and yet i still have no tracking email information from both companies.

le sigh.


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my shipping notice this morning so I'm thinking I should get Wednesday. The weight of the box is 0.5085 lbs. I'm fine with whatever I get in the box but I really hope I get the healthy sexy soy renewal! I would have absolutely no use for the other product.


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot to mention. Here's my bag weight: 0.5071 lbs. The downside to DHL is that there is no ETA on the delivery date which in some ways is good because UPS MI was typically off by three to four days.


 My bag is .5071 too. I really hope that means I'm getting the blue sexy hair product! Liquid weighs more than powder, right??


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 8, 2013)

My bag weight is .5071. I'm really hoping that means I'm getting the blue sexy hair soy renewal! Liquid weighs more than powder, right??


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 8, 2013)

Received my shipping notice today!  .513 weight


----------



## JC327 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just saw this on facebook:
> 
> Ipsy: We'll be allowing folks to re-take the Beauty Quiz later this week, please stay tuned!
> ...


 That's great because so far I have been getting the opposite of what I want.


----------



## katcole (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine is in Georgia.ILive in WYoming..51something.I usually get mine on a TUesday for some reason.ITs going to be a . long wait plus there is a winter storm brewing


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im so bummed. both ipsy and birchbox charged me the same day and yet i still have no tracking email information from both companies.
> 
> le sigh.


 Same here!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kimmyduhh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no joke..that is the exact bag I want....except the eyeshadow, but I don't really care about that because I would never use either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not listing at all? Yikes~ that's not something I'm comfortable with either. (A shame because I love pink eyeshadow so so much!)  I took a look at the Two Cosmetics site and I was really, really disappointed to see 'Cruelty-free, made in proc' on their shadows. I know that there's a lot of ways you can define cruelty-free, but still... Anyway! Thank you so much for posting and clarifying on this!
> ...


 I'm like 30 min away from forest park....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> mine hasn't shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they coulda just thrown my bag in with yours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No shipping email for me yet
> 
> Maybe it will be like last month where I got the bag and got email after the fact. But no bag today.


 I have never gotten a shipping email....like ever. despite getting the bags


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never gotten a shipping email....like ever. despite getting the bags


 Me either, but it's because I unsubbed from their email list when I cancelled my sub after their horrible start to 2012. So I guess when I resubbed in Oct, I never went back on the list. My bags just show up.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

My weight for the first bag is .5112. Fingers crossed for the blue healthy sexy hair product and the mica beauty shadow. Hopefully each bag will have different blush color variations!!!1


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 8, 2013)

Before this one, my tracking info was showing up on the same day as delivery.  I don't know how to estimate this one, it's not showing as handed off to the postal service yet- so I'm thinking probably will get into the hands of the USPS tomorrow and to me in 2-3 days.

Maybe the .5 weight packages will have the blue soy hair treatment, and the .4 will have the red (dry shampoo, I think?)


----------



## katlyne (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Before this one, my tracking info was showing up on the same day as delivery.  I don't know how to estimate this one, it's not showing as handed off to the postal service yet- so I'm thinking probably will get into the hands of the USPS tomorrow and to me in 2-3 days.
> 
> Maybe *the .5 weight packages will have the blue soy hair treatment, and the .4 will have the red (dry shampoo, I think?)*


 makes sense, the red is a powder. which would be lighter.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 8, 2013)

Got my shipping notice!  It is coming DHL (came UPS MI last month) currently in Hebron KY (which means it's next stop aka hub is in Compton CA) so maybe by end of week?  Weight is 0.457  Can't wait to see what I get!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I am getting the hair powder (My wt is 0.47) - I have dark brown hair (almost black) - powder doesn't seem to work for me.  Looks like one of my SILs or my BFF will be getting it.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

What does the blue soy touchable product do?


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 8, 2013)

> That would be fantastic! I forgot what my shipping weight was so I gotta double check. My bag is in California already so I should gwt my bag any day and will let you know : )


 Ok well I hope you get what you want. But if you don't let me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would loooove the leave in conditioner!!!


----------



## angiepang1e (Apr 8, 2013)

I got my bag today ;] With the Big Sexy Hair Volumizing &amp; Texture Powder, the blush in beach please, Mica Beauty shadow and the light pink polish-- what was the other polish color?


----------



## votedreads (Apr 8, 2013)

nooooooo mine is .4 something. I really wanted the blue healthy hair product!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 8, 2013)

I have joined/canceled a few times and canceled again.. I'd rather wait for a spoiler and join again than keep it ongoing. Anyway, as a heads up, it said thati will be missing out on upcoming scheduled brands: Yes to...., The Balm and Urban Decay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> fun to hear what's ahead, love Balm and UD!


----------



## bluelion (Apr 8, 2013)

I enjoy UD, The Balm and the Yes to Carrots line, but they've all been featured in past Ipsy bags. It's cool that they've had successful partnerships with these companies, but it'd be nice to see some other brands rather than repeats.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll take UD and theBalm ANY DAY! They could put it in every bag and I would be happy! Yes to.. are okay every few months. I never used those brands before the subs now I'm hooked! It must be hard to get these partnerships.

There's a lot of negative opinions about this months bag, but I adore ipsy and have felt they are only going up since seeing Michelle Phan's going to work video last year. It looks like they have their stuff together. Hopefully they can get to the bottom of the two brands that people have an issue with and resolve it.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 8, 2013)

My bag weighs 0.44. I hope I get the powder! It should get here tomorrow. It hit my post office this evening.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 8, 2013)

That was some fast shipping my bag is in my town! 

I seriously hope to see it in my mailbox tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have joined/canceled a few times and canceled again.. I'd rather wait for a spoiler and join again than keep it ongoing.
> 
> Anyway, as a heads up, it said thati will be missing out on upcoming scheduled brands: Yes to...., The Balm and Urban Decay
> ...


 I looked into this when cancelling my second account and I snapshotted the screen.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

Still no tracking for me! Sometimes I get the bag before tracking...you never know! lol


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

Wouldn't that be nice?  Fingers crossed for you!  



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking for me! Sometimes I get the bag before tracking...you never know! lol


----------



## mermuse (Apr 9, 2013)

They used DHL shipping for me last month &amp; my bag arrived super quickly.

To make up for last month's speedy arrival, they have chosen not to even sent me a tracking # this time.  Hah.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

Ahh the joys of the beauty subs!  I just want to know what combo I am getting and with Ipsy we don't have the option to log in and see what we are getting like BB.  I mean my Glam room never has the colors I actually get so I don't want to get my hopes up too much!



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They used DHL shipping for me last month &amp; my bag arrived super quickly.
> 
> To make up for last month, they have chosen not to even sent me a tracking # yet.  Hah.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay! Tracking email arrived. 0.4496 weight.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 9, 2013)

Grr


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I looked into this when cancelling my second account and I snapshotted the screen.


 I'd LOVE to get products from those brands. I hope they are coming soon. I'm all about supporting smaller upcoming companies, but I prefer to get things I already know are good quality.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to get products from those brands. I hope they are coming soon. I'm all about supporting smaller upcoming companies, but I prefer to get things I already know are good quality.


 Ditto! Maybe I'll resub next month.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd LOVE to get products from those brands. I hope they are coming soon. I'm all about supporting smaller upcoming companies, but I prefer to get things I already know are good quality.


 I like ipsy, I really do. But the products are getting a bit boring. I feel that's partly due to the brand partnerships. If they were to pair up with brands like Stila, UD, Tarte, Benefit, etc. more often like birchbox does, then I feel like ipsy would be a much better sub. I love BB as my favorite because I feel like I know the brands a little better, plus the reward system is a great incentive. With ipsy, there isn't that point incentive. Just coupon code- which aren't a bad thing persay- like the UD promo in December was an amazing deal when paired with their inventory shutdown. I feel like the past few months have been kind of meh. If it wasn't for the blush, I might have cancelled the sub. I miss the bags we got last fall with sometimes 2 full sized items like the mirenesse lip bomb or Mirabella primer. If they had a mix of a higher/prominent brand like UD and a few other smaller brands, I feel like the bags may be more attractive to me. but as it sits, its just getting boring.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 9, 2013)

I just checked my bank account and saw I got charged so SUPER excited as this will be my first month. I really hope to get the MicaBeauty but all of the items appeal to my girly, pink-loving nature. And for ten bucks, yes please! I spent $10 last month on nail polish and clear travel/organizer bag alone, so this is a super deal! Also subscribed to BeautyFix using the newcomer code. $308 worth of products for $19.99....YAY!!


----------



## carabeth87 (Apr 9, 2013)

This is the bag I want...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the lighter blush and powder... http://statigr.am/p/429859148364573371_36063641


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked my bank account and saw I got charged so SUPER excited as this will be my first month. I really hope to get the MicaBeauty but all of the items appeal to my girly, pink-loving nature. And for ten bucks, yes please! I spent $10 last month on nail polish and clear travel/organizer bag alone, so this is a super deal! Also subscribed to BeautyFix using the newcomer code. $308 worth of products for $19.99....YAY!!


 Please share?? I can't find a code


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the bag I want...
> 
> 
> ...


 wow nice bag. looks like they got five items (2 blushes?)


----------



## JamieO (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> makes sense, the red is a powder. which would be lighter.


 I really hope you are right about this. If so, the Powder Play is on it's way to meeeeee!! I love that stuff!! The lady who cuts my hair always uses it when styles my hair after a cut.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *carabeth87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the bag I want...
> ...


----------



## shy32 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I looked into this when cancelling my second account and I snapshotted the screen.


That little girl looks like she has to use the bathroom.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally got tracking emails for both accounts. Interesting note, weights are slightly different. Now, this could just be a coincidence, because we know weights are not always right on, depending on packaging, etc, but I'm hoping it means I'm getting different items in my bags! hahahah a girl can hope, right?


----------



## catchingastar21 (Apr 9, 2013)

My bag weighs .5184 and arrived at the local post  office today at 4 AM, so  hopefully I'll soon see what I'm getting.


----------



## katcole (Apr 9, 2013)

We have a major blizard. Three feet snow drifts.Im snowed in at work.So i wont be getting my bag when I First thought


----------



## JamieO (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> We have a major blizard. Three feet snow drifts.Im snowed in at work.So i wont be getting my bag when I First thought


 Goodness!! Where are you located, if you don't mind me asking. I'm in MO, and I swear if we have anymore snow I might freak out!! It's springtime, mother nature needs to get her seasons straight!


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello fellow South Carolinian
> 
> ...


 I'm also in South Carolina



 Have you recieved your bag, or tracking email yet?


----------



## viper4901 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am sooo mad I kept seeing that my $10.00 charge just kept sitting there. I emailed ipsy and they told me not to worry I had been billed and my bag would be on its way . This morning I see that they show me unsubscribed so now I am waitlisted ! ugggg what gives ipsy ? why would you lie to me ?


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What combos have you recieved in the past months? For like Jan., Feb., and March? I really wonder if they are putting these bags together by our beauty quizzes or just random.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> What combos have you recieved in the past months? For like Jan., Feb., and March? I really wonder if they are putting these bags together by our beauty quizzes or just random.


 This is my first month with ipsy! Already liking it better than BB right now. I honestly cant even remember what I put on the beauty quiz but I would like to think they take it into consideration a teensy bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 9, 2013)

Finally got my tracking email.  Why is Ispy using DHL?  

I HOPE mine comes tomorrow.  Mine is the lighter weight 0.4628 lbs.  I hope that means I got the hair powder, I won't use the soy product.


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 9, 2013)

My Ipsy bag and a Josie Maran order are both out for delivery! I love getting multiple packages on the same day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I looked into this when cancelling my second account and I snapshotted the screen.


I love all 3 of those brands! I'm super excited!


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my tracking info yesterday. First time they've shipped to me using DHL so hopefully it doesn't take too long. I don't like that there's no estimated ship date. The total weight of my package is listed as  1.0351 lbs which seems like a lot compared to what I am seeing from you all. Not sure what is up with that! Either way hopefully I will get the bag soon! I am really excited about this one!


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 9, 2013)

My bag is out for delivery 




I just need 6 o'clock to get here already.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 9, 2013)

My bag is in California...wonder how long it will take to get to Washington? Come on, come on!!!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Apr 9, 2013)

My bags are sight-seeing. my weights are lower than everyones, 4.6 and 4.533....they both left NC same day, headed to Idaho. one went thru GA to TX, and is now in Denver, (looks like I'll be waiting a while) and the other went thru KY to TX and is also in Denver. *sigh*


----------



## mimosette (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday. (never received a tracking or shipping email) I got:

-the polish in Love at First Byte (this is a really peachy pink)

- Blush in Sweet cheeks

- the Two Cosmetics shadow combo in the pinks (Heartache)

-The Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal , tiny bottle (.85 oz)

  I actually like the bag, it has a pink print inside, and the outside will wash off nicely.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bags are sight-seeing. my weights are lower than everyones, 4.6 and 4.533....they both left NC same day, headed to Idaho. one went thru GA to TX, and is now in Denver, (looks like I'll be waiting a while) and the other went thru KY to TX and is also in Denver. *sigh*


Mine is in Texas, headed to Idaho as well. Weight is .5011delivered by DHL



. Hurry up already!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay! I finally got tracking! Although, my package is 0.4585....that probably means I'm getting the powder play right? Have we confirmed with those that have received the packages that that does indeed mean the powder and not the soy? Still crossing my fingers for the light pink polish!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just got my bag. -powder play -two cosmetics shadow duo -hot pink blush -peachy pink polish I won't use the powder play and I don't really want the shadow duo either. If anyone wanted to trade PM me


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

I have tracking, but it hasn't updated so I have no weight or anything.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 9, 2013)

Mine is currently in California so it maybe here by the end of the week.

4/9/2013 04:26 AM PT Compton, CA ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY


----------



## katcole (Apr 9, 2013)

I am in Wyoming and this is the worst snow storm we have had in years,im sure its going to reach you in  Mo..I was  born in Aurora Mo,are you near there? Im sure this storm will effect the surrounding state I hope my bag is nice and safe and warm somewhere lol


----------



## Nella McSmith (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm considering unsubbing and going to starlooks starbox. I don't know. Ipsy hasn't wowed me in a few months now and I rarely use the items in my bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know. Mine is more a "finding a good fit for me" thing.


----------



## katcole (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah its now is Texas maybe as it makes its way up it will miss the blizzard


----------



## spmblueeyez (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine is in Texas, headed to Idaho as well. Weight is .5011delivered by DHL
> ...


 hahah right?! What part of Idaho?


----------



## JamieO (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in Wyoming and this is the worst snow storm we have had in years,im sure its going to reach you in  Mo..I was  born in Aurora Mo,are you near there? Im sure this storm will effect the surrounding state I hope my bag is nice and safe and warm somewhere lol


 I'm in Kansas City, but I grew up in Albany, which is in NW MO. I'm don't think I know where Aurora is! We are getting storms here, but it's really warm here so it's thunderstorms for now. I will not be happy if that changes



.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 9, 2013)

Im in va and got my bag today. Got a shipping email yesterday and no shipping estimate. Got the powder play, light pink polish, light blush and the two cosmetics shadows. I like pink but this is all just too bubblegum-ish/pepto colors for my taste. Good thing my sister likes pink. Lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

Edit: question was already answered


----------



## carabeth87 (Apr 9, 2013)

O wow u got the bag exactly I want so jelly!


----------



## diana16 (Apr 9, 2013)

My bag weighs .513 I cant wait to see what it has! It should be here tomorrow


----------



## katlyne (Apr 9, 2013)

Everyones bag is going through forest park, ga. I live like 30 min east of there and mine hasn't even shipped yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm saddd


----------



## mcpout (Apr 9, 2013)

Apparently I live an hour away from the NC warehouse where the Ipsy bags depart but for some reason my bag has gone to KY and now GA. lol. I'm only anxious because I've seen some people already got their bags and I want mine to get here just as fast !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





3rd swatch is the Be A Bomshell Blush in 'Beach Please'

Source: http://www.geniabeme.com/category/be-a-bombshell-cosmetics
 





4th swatch is the Be a Bombshell Blush in 'Sweet Cheeks' 

Source: http://www.ksquaredglamour.org/2012/08/10/be-a-bombshell-cosmetics-summer-2012-collection-review-photos-and-swatches/

I would be happy with either blushes !


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 9, 2013)

> O wow u got the bag exactly I want so jelly!


 Phi Mu love to ya! Hope you get the bag you're hoping for!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That little girl looks like she has to use the bathroom.


 YES!!! LOL!! I think she's supposed to be "pouting" but looks like she is "pottying"..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!!! LOL!! I think she's supposed to be "pouting" but looks like she is "pottying"..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 isnt that michelle phan??


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> isnt that michelle phan??


 it is lol


----------



## cmello (Apr 9, 2013)

got my shipping today, did we confirm what the weight variations include???

Total Weight
0.5103 lbs.


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my bag! I like this month

Balm Blush- Yay

Mica Eyeshadow - Yay

Nail polish - Yay

Big Hair powder - Yay!

Good Job Ipsy!


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 9, 2013)

Still haven't gotten my ship email


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my tracking info and although I'm happy it's on the way, I live in SC and there is no reason for my glam bag to be going to GA before it heads this way! Usually it goes from Harrisburg, NC to Charlotte, NC, then to my post office in SC. Does anyone know what's going on with this DHL company they are using or whatever? Oh well I guess. But my bag weighs 0.51 lbs so I'm guessing I got the Healthy Soy Hair treatment which was what I was wanting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in S. Carolina and my bag also went to Georgia.  Don't understand how that makes sense, lol.  My weight was .51  as well.  Coincidence that we both live in the same state with the exact same everything!?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my shipping today, did we confirm what the weight variations include???
> 
> ...


----------



## cmello (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I thought that someone said that the lighter weight was the powder play and the heavier one was the soy renewal. But I'm not exactly positive about that.
> I spoilered it because even though people know what they are getting, they may not want to know all that.


 thanks for the update!


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery and 0.455 lbs ...  can't wait to get home!!


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 9, 2013)

mine didn't go through GA!  I don't remember what route it has taken in the past.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my bag today:

Light coral nail polish - don't like pink nail polish - will go to someone

Mica eyeshadow - very glittery - will make a nice highlighter

bright pink blush - little goes a long way for a natural look

The soy hair treatment - smells good - can't wait to use it


----------



## BisousDarling (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm in KC too! Well, in the burbs on the Kansas side, but about 10 minutes from Kansas City. I love finding out that other people are from the same area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Phi Mu love to ya! Hope you get the bag you're hoping for!


And more Phi Mu sisterly love to you!


----------



## Rachael B (Apr 9, 2013)

what's the code for beautyfix?


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay! My weight updated and it is .5093. I really don't care what I get, I'll be happy with anything.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That little girl looks like she has to use the bathroom.


 I almost spit my drink onto the screen when I saw this!  







> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> We have a major blizard. Three feet snow drifts.Im snowed in at work.So i wont be getting my bag when I First thought


 Girl, I am so sorry.  Please come to NC, it is 83 and sunny today.



> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday. (never received a tracking or shipping email) I got:
> 
> ...


 Twinsies!  I got this exact bag!  And I have to eat my words... I was majorly complaining about my bag taking a detour around the Eastern US, but I ended up getting it today, only 1 day later than when it shipped by Mail Innovations.  Sorry Ipsy.  

I'm so happy with my bag... Every item had a variation this month (first time ever for Ipsy, right?), and they hit 3 of 4 of the variations I wanted.  I got the lighter blush (thank goodness, you ladies that can rock a hot pink blush are my heroes, I just can't do it), the First Byte polish (it's the PERFECT base color for a french manicure), and the Soy Renewal (can't wait to try this on my frizzy hair!).  I kinda wanted the Mica Earth shadow, but it's been pointed out to me that I already have SEVERAL eyeshadows that are approximately this shade... *le sigh*  So I'm going to be experimental and try the pink ones. 

If the variations are truly random, then I hit the lottery this month!  Every item will be used!


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm in CT. just got mine this morning.

*soy renewal -* it's awesome!! it has argan oil in it. it's perfect for carrying out and putting a little squeeze on the ends of my hair to keep it from being dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  so happy I didn't get the volumizing thing- don't need any volume

*MICA beauty shimmer powder- *very very glittery .. wish the gurus will put up tutorials soon. 

*bombshell blus in beach please*- i guess it's the darker one? I have medium skin tone so that'll be great since it shows up quite well

*Sation- love at first byte. *the orangey-pink one. i would prefer the light pink but I'm willing to try this color too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The bag is so white. hope it doesn't get too dirty...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wish it was made of patent leather like the pink top.

OVERALL, I am so happy especially to receive it on a day like today when the weather is  SOOO nice. 

I am definitely in a spring mood  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my bag today!!

I am very happy with this bag with all the pink it would have been perfect for Valentines day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But these are the variations I received:

Big Sexy Hair Powder Play (I have never used powder in my hair, so this is something new)

Sation Nailpolish in Of Corset I'll Call you (it is a baby pink-very pretty)

Be a bombshell in Beach Please (I love the name)

Two Cosmetics Shadow duo


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my bag today! I got the powder play, Love at first byte polish, mica powder eye shadow and the sweet cheeks blush. I'm happy with everything. The nail polish is really light, like almost clear. I only put one coat on to see the color, so maybe with more coats it would be different. The mica product is so pretty! I left on my lunch break at work to get it so I haven't really gotten to use everything yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*My shipping weight was .4485.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 9, 2013)

So has anyone so far received their bag without getting a shipping notice? I'm hoping mine will be here tomorrow, but idk. Still no email.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lorenk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has anyone so far received their bag without getting a shipping notice? I'm hoping mine will be here tomorrow, but idk. Still no email.


 Same here.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in KC too! Well, in the burbs on the Kansas side, but about 10 minutes from Kansas City. I love finding out that other people are from the same area  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! I'm in North Kansas City, right at 169 &amp; Barry Rd. Nice to meet ya!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my bag but no email. I always get my bag the first day though


----------



## Nella McSmith (Apr 9, 2013)

That's a roach. Stuck in the glue. It was sealed really well and I ended up touching it. I'm grossed out.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 9, 2013)

AHHHH NOOO NOOOO GOD NO. NOOOO



> That's a roach. Stuck in the glue. It was sealed really well and I ended up touching it. I'm grossed out.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nella McSmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG ew.. I wonder how/where that got in there...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And more Phi Mu sisterly love to you!


 Thanks for making my day! Right back at'cha!


----------



## l0ser_dust (Apr 9, 2013)

That's disgusting! I wonder where they package these things... Disturbing because these are products going on our faces.


----------



## Nella McSmith (Apr 9, 2013)

I KNOW. I had to disinfect myself and everything else and had the kid take the bubble mailer to the trashcan outside. I disinfected the bag and everything in it. I'm sure it just crawled through in the factory and since it's not food products, it's not that big of a deal. They come in on pallets....but still. It grossed me out! I don't hold it against them...much. I know it didn't happen in shipping...because all the edges were sealed tight. 

Ugh.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 9, 2013)

^ ew.....

yea mine was .5 and I got the soy renewal.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 9, 2013)

katlyne what did you get ?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got soy renewal, beach please blush, love at first byte polish, and mica shimmer


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Ipsy bag and a Josie Maran order are both out for delivery! I love getting multiple packages on the same day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too the more the merrier lol.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nella McSmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I KNOW. I had to disinfect myself and everything else and had the kid take the bubble mailer to the trashcan outside. I disinfected the bag and everything in it. I'm sure it just crawled through in the factory and since it's not food products, it's not that big of a deal. They come in on pallets....but still. It grossed me out! I don't hold it against them...much. I know it didn't happen in shipping...because all the edges were sealed tight.
> 
> Ugh.


 It just reminded me of how there are gross things at all warehouses! Now I am going to get all OCD like my brother for a while. You should see him wash his soda can (we are talking he washes it for about 20 to 30 seconds not just a quick rinse) before he pours the contents in a clean cup which he just rewashed.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today:
> 
> ...


 That's the bag I want!


----------



## LitttleBear (Apr 9, 2013)

I love this months Ipsy




!!! The bag only valued $36.20, but I received 3 Full Sized products, and will get use out of everything (even the bag). Here's my full review




 

Edited: links removed


----------



## JC327 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nella McSmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh hell no, I would have a heart attack!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag! I like this month
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today:
> 
> ...


 That's a cool bag too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcpout (Apr 9, 2013)

Got my bag today! The weight was 0.5085 lbs.





.85 oz Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Styling Treatment

.17 oz Be A Bombshell Blush in 'Beach Please'

.5 oz Sation Nail Polish in 'Love At First Byte'

.04 oz Two Cosmetics Eyeshadow Duo in 'Heartache'


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 9, 2013)

I didn't want the pink eyeshadow until I saw the look ipsy posted on Facebook today with all pink and I loooooove it. I want to try it so bad!


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

I just got an email telling me "my glam room" is ready.  Those aren't necessarily the products I am getting though right?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nella McSmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WTF :S wow as JC327 said...I'd have a heart attack!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email telling me "my glam room" is ready.  Those aren't necessarily the products I am getting though right?


 This is what mine looks like





ETA: my glam room for March says I should have received the Yaby eyeshadow in So Vein &amp; whatever the other color was that was included in that duo, so I don't think it shows what you're getting (you know, in case that screenshot wasn't clear enough).


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 9, 2013)

I got this in my email


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 9, 2013)

BAG IDEAS: (thought this might be helpful for those drowning in bags)


JANUARY- charges (e.g. cell phone, laptop-it fits a macbook charger too o.o)

FEBRUARY- Camera bag (since it holds it's shape)

MARCH- swimsuit ( I just shoved my bikini into it-- best since it's waterproof-y)

APRIL- my new makeup bag. 

Hope this helped some of you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and share what you did with your bags too !


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 9, 2013)

I literally think Ipsy randomly sends stuff out.


----------



## kimmyduhh (Apr 9, 2013)

> no joke..that is the exact bag I want....except the eyeshadow, but I don't really care about that because I would never use either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't think I would want/ use the pink shadow. But holy cannolie!!!! I decided to wing it and try it out today. I got more compliments than I can count! It's so springy! Completely changed my look!


----------



## katcole (Apr 9, 2013)

I know things happen but omgosh, a roach. I would sure as heck let IPSY know.



.  I am grossed out to the max, I hate those things, I almost fainted when I saw your picture.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today:
> 
> ...


This is the same bag I got.  I would have liked the pinker nail polish, and I'm a little scared to try the sweet cheeks blush, since I'm so fair.  And I am still slightly bitter this bag wasn't topped off with a pink lip gloss/stick.


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I literally think Ipsy randomly sends stuff out.


 I completely agree.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahah right?! What part of Idaho?


 Pocatello and you?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pocatello and you?


 Wow.  I totally read that as "Potato."  I was quite amused that there was a Potato, Idaho.


----------



## shy32 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the bag I want!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't want the pink eyeshadow until I saw the look ipsy posted on Facebook today with all pink and I loooooove it. I want to try it so bad!


Ahh.  I was one of the first ones to get my bag yesterday or the day before (can't remember) and I got the duo.  Didn't know what to do with it until I saw the video today.  Super excited to try now!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow.  I totally read that as "Potato."  I was quite amused that there was a Potato, Idaho.






Might as well be called that!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! The weight was 0.5085 lbs.
> 
> ...


 Is your blush two colors? From the picture it looks like it is lighter on the top and darker on the bottom.


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 9, 2013)

Yay Idaho! I very recently relocated from Idaho (born and raised) to Wisconsin for a job. Hopefully temporarily, I'd rather still be in Idaho. Got my tracking email finally, my bag should be here Thursday!


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's my bag. The color products are just the ones I wanted ... and the bag is adorable!


----------



## shy32 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay Idaho! I very recently relocated from Idaho (born and raised) to Wisconsin for a job. Hopefully temporarily, I'd rather still be in Idaho.
> 
> Got my tracking email finally, my bag should be here Thursday!








I hated living here when I was younger, the shopping is terrible! lol Now with all the online shopping I could care less, It's a nice place to raise kids. My ipsy is coming by DHL, so no tracking date.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's my bag. The color products are just the ones I wanted ... and the bag is adorable!


 I want this one...Idc much which hair product I get, but I would like the lighter blush (I'm sooo pale) and I want to try the MICA shimmer


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's my bag. The color products are just the ones I wanted ... and the bag is adorable!


 I got the same bag. Mine weighed .4443.


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mcpout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! The weight was 0.5085 lbs.
> 
> ...


 This is probably the bag I'm getting since if I remember right my bag is .5093!

I'm totally jealous because my mom got her bag today and she got everything I wanted

The red big sexy hair

The hot pink blush

The mica

The light pink polish.

Her bag was in the .4 range.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 9, 2013)

Super excited to see the pink package in the mail today. Earliest I've gotten my bag yet. Below is a pic of what I got:





Sation nail polish in Love at First Byte

Mica Cosmetics Shimmer Powder in Earth

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Treatment

Be a Bombshell blush in Beach

I'm really happy I got the Mica Cosmetics eyeshadow since I can totally get more use out of it, in comparison to the Two Cosmetics one. The blush honestly scares me because it's sooo bright in the pan.  I'm hoping it's not as bright on the cheeks. If so, I definitely gotta be careful and have a light touch with it. The nail polish is like a light coraly pink, nothing like I have in my collection. Looks like a nice color for spring. As for the soy hair treatment, I actually was more interested in the dry shampoo, but I'm interested in seeing how well this works since I've never used a hair treatment before.
Overall, I like my bag overall, despite the pink theme (not too fond of pink in general...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). Also, is it just me, considering the theme was "Pretty in Pink," the bag was lacking pink? The inside had pink, but the outside only had the pink trim. Surprised they didn't decide to go a little more crazy with the pink. There was that glittery pink striped bag that was posted on their facebook page several months back. I was thinking they'd do something along those lines for this one, but oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Missglammygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I looked into this when cancelling my second account and I snapshotted the screen.


 Ooh! Can't wait for those companies to be in the bags. Love UD and recently got two things from theBalm during their recent 50% off sitewide sale since I've heard good things about their products. Never tried YesTo products before, so definitely interested to try those whenever they're featured.


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 9, 2013)

I got my bag today and this is what I got. The MicaBeauty eyeshadow in earth Be a bombshell blush in sweet cheeks Healthy sexy soy renewal Station polish in of corset you can I got every shade I wanted except for the polish but I can't complain as I'm really excited to use everything in the bag. Well, not the polish but I don't like shear polishes so I probably wouldn't have liked either one.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 9, 2013)

Someone needs to do a fotd with the blushes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super excited to see the pink package in the mail today. Earliest I've gotten my bag yet. Below is a pic of what I got:
> 
> ...


 How much did your box weigh?


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone needs to do a fotd with the blushes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 agreed!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Apr 9, 2013)

If we want to trade items do we use this thread or another one?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 9, 2013)

So here's the info on my bags and my girls.

My bag:

Date Time Location Activity 4/9/2013 04:26 AM PT Compton, CA ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/7/2013 03:07 AM ET Hebron, KY DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/6/2013 11:00 AM ET Hebron, KY ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/2013 10:17 PM ET Forest Park, GA DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/2013 03:36 AM ET Forest Park, GA PROCESSED 4/5/2013 12:35 AM ET Forest Park, GA ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/4/2013 06:45 PM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 
Weight: 0.5071 lbs.
 
My eldest:
Tracking same as above
Weight: 0.5066 lbs.
 
Middle girl:
Tracking same as above
Weight: 0.5028 lbs.
 
Youngest:
4/5/2013 03:14 AM ET Forest Park, GA PROCESSED 4/5/2013 12:35 AM ET Forest Park, GA ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/4/2013 06:45 PM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 
Weight: 0.452 lbs.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 9, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RuCa Hj Lee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that exact bag. and mine weighed 0.5054


Yay so there is hope for me to get the Mica! 

Thanks for posting


----------



## lovepink (Apr 9, 2013)

The link to the trade thread is:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131814/mut-traders-list-your-swaps/240#post_2049319

I think you have to create your own trade thread (and being able to do that is based on post count).  And just an FYI as a new member you are limited to the amount of PM (personal messages) you get.   I think until your post count is up you get 2 per day.

Hope that helps!



> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If we want to trade items do we use this thread or another one?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 9, 2013)

My bag weighed 0.44, and I got:

Bombshell Blush in Sweet Cheeks

Two Cosmetics shadow in Heartache

Big Sexy Hair Powder Play

Sation Nail Polish in Love at First Byte

Pretty much exactly what I was hoping I'd get.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 10, 2013)

no shipping notice... i was one of the ppl who had the "error" with payment &gt;.&lt; even though i'm a yearly subscriber!


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The link to the trade thread is:
> 
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2013)

No problem!  I hope you are able to find what you want!



> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## pengutango (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much did your box weigh?


 It weighed 0.504lbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get the Mica eyeshadow too.


----------



## mcpout (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is your blush two colors? From the picture it looks like it is lighter on the top and darker on the bottom.


 Lol no, it's only 1 color. Must be the lighting ;p


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 10, 2013)

Someone mentioned they saw a tutorial on fb that Ipsy posted using the pink eyeshadow but I couldn't find it! Was it on fb or their website?


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my bag today and this is what I got.
> 
> The MicaBeauty eyeshadow in earth
> ...


 this is the exact bag I want!!!! Do you remember what your weight was?

  It looks like the colors and hair products are really random this month. I have noticed almost every combination possible.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 10, 2013)

I really hope I get the MicaBeauty shimmer in my bag &lt;&gt; and the powder hair product. I ride a motorcycle during the warm months and the powder would be great for refreshing during a ride (helmet hair is the pits). The coral nail polish sounds like a great summer color, too. I still haven't received a shipping notice though my cc was finally charged, so I'm sure it's coming.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope it gets here soon. I really need a pick-me-up this week. :'(


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 10, 2013)

*Even though it is a done deal and has already shipped, and my "wishing" can't change the outcome (haha) my DREAM COLORS for the bag would be: *

*Of Corset I'll Call You nail color*

*EITHER Blush*

*Eye shadow duo *

*Soy renewal hair product*

*Looks like mine will be here sometime on Wednesday! *

*Shipping info says it arrived in New Orleans at 8PM tonight and I live in the suburbs.*

*WAHOO!*

*BTW my *

*Total Weight*
*0.519 lbs.*
*Does mine seem heavier than most? Just wondering?? *


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 10, 2013)

My bag might be here tomorrow! It's in the city next to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  0.509lbs. I think I will be happy with any variation, although I'd prefer the light blush after getting Argyle from thebalm.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 10, 2013)

I logged onto my account and under shipping it says "middle of month." Does that mean exactly what it says or does everyone's account say that? Edit: I'm pretty sure they've updated the new subscriber quiz. I just tried to sub for a second bag and I don't recall going through as extensive of a quiz when I first subbed back in Feb. I could be incorrect though. They say the mind is the first thing to go.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 10, 2013)

> I logged onto my account and under shipping it says "middle of month." Does that mean exactly what it says or does everyone's account say that?


 Everyone's does


----------



## DiorAdora (Apr 10, 2013)

I got my bag I love it. I have it in my siggy below if yoy wanna see sizes. I got the body shimmer in earth which I accedintly cut out of the video. It is gorgeous cant wait to use it for the summer and I got the morocon hair from sexy hair!


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 10, 2013)

Is anyone else having weird discrepancy issues with the shipping? 

Using the DHL tracking number I get this:

4/8/2013 07:51 AM ET Franklin, MA TENDERED TO USPS 4/8/2013 06:49 AM ET Franklin, MA ARRIVAL DESTINATION DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/7/2013 04:20 AM ET Hebron, KY DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/6/2013 09:28 AM ET Hebron, KY PROCESSED 4/5/2013 11:00 PM ET Hebron, KY ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/2013 11:00 AM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 
By that logic, I should've had the bag yesterday - usually I get packages very quickly once they've been transferred to USPS (I have such a great local branch!)

But then when I click the USPS tracking number, I see this: 

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
April 05, 2013, 11:00 pm
HEBRON, KY 41048 
USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
 
 
 
Electronic Shipping Info Received
April 08, 2013

And no other update, not even arrival at the MA post office! Been like that for three days now.

Am I being really paranoid or are other people seeing similar weird things?


----------



## BridgetPS (Apr 10, 2013)

It looks like I'll be getting the Two cosmetics shadow.  So is it safe to use or not??????  I'm legally blind anyway, so I do not need any more damage to my eyes!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having weird discrepancy issues with the shipping?
> 
> ...


 Nope, mine is exactly the same! Weird. I figure if it doesn't show up by the end of the week I'll be worried, but otherwise I'll just wait and it'll get here when it gets here. I'm not a big fan of them using DHL though. It makes tracking way more complicated than it should be!


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, mine is exactly the same! Weird. I figure if it doesn't show up by the end of the week I'll be worried, but otherwise I'll just wait and it'll get here when it gets here. I'm not a big fan of them using DHL though. It makes tracking way more complicated than it should be!


 Thanks for easing my worries a bit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will do my best to be patient and wait, too!


----------



## skylite (Apr 10, 2013)

Min



> Is anyone else having weird discrepancy issues with the shipping?Â  Using the DHL tracking number I get this: By that logic, I should've had the bag yesterday - usually I get packages very quickly once they've been transferred to USPS (I have such a great local branch!) But then when I click the USPS tracking number, I see this:Â  Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
> April 05, 2013, 11:00 pm
> HEBRON,Â KYÂ 41048Â
> USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
> ...


 According to my shipping, my bag has been sitting at my post office for three days. Which is weird. Because usually once it gets transferred to USPS, I receive it in two days.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

I still don't have any tracking information.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Min
> 
> According to my shipping, my bag has been sitting at my post office for three days. Which is weird. Because usually once it gets transferred to USPS, I receive it in two days.


 Have faith! Mine JUST updated and is at my local post office now and out for delivery today. Maybe it just took a few days to get through DHL somehow??


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 10, 2013)

Checked the mail on my way home this morning &amp; had my pink envelope waiting for me!

Sation polish in Love at First Byte

Big Sexy Hair Powder Play

MICA Beauty shimmer powder in Earth

Be A Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks

Pleased with everything except the powder, which I'm not really sure how to use. I feel like dry shampoo for volume is a lot easier &amp; it's what I use now...but I'll give it a shot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 10, 2013)

My package was tendered to USPS this morning in Illinois. I am 5 hours away from there in Michigan. The way this package is moving through DHL makes zero sense to me. And I still for the life of me can't figure out what would make my package weight 1.0351 when everyone else's seems to be in the .4-.5 range. Hopefully I will get my package in the next two-three days, but it's taking so long, I am not gonna hold my breath!


----------



## pengutango (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Checked the mail on my way home this morning &amp; had my pink envelope waiting for me!
> 
> ...


 I got that Mica powder as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can use it as an eyeshadow (at least on me, the color itself doesn't really show up as pink, more champagney with lots of shimmer), shimmer powder on your body (as the name implies), highlight? (I did a swatch and found it a little too sparkly to me... like the sparkling vampires in Twilight. &gt;.&lt, or mix it in other products. On its page on the ipsy website, they suggest you can mix it with the following: "clear lip-gloss, clear mascara, and clear nail polish to add pigment to lips, eyelashes and nails!"


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having weird discrepancy issues with the shipping?
> 
> ...


 Mine hasn't updated on either site since it left KY. What's weird is that I live in SC and it has to detour through KY instead of coming straight down from NC! No idea when it will finally get here, but hoping it's soon!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 10, 2013)

My tracking says it is still in California. It has been in sunny CA for two days now. Must be soaking up the nice weather. I hope it brings some of it to me when it finally decides to arrive. Seems like from CA to WA should be a lot faster than this....or maybe it is just impatient me!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 10, 2013)

My bag should be delivered today! Weight is .456 hoping for Bright blush Mica Powder play Don't care aboutanail polish


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lapsesinlogic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having weird discrepancy issues with the shipping?
> 
> ...


 Same thing for me.  Yesterday morning it was "tendered to USPS" in Maryland.  When I track by USPS it still says its in Forest Park, GA.  I assume if something left MD yesterday by mail it would get to me (in VA) today, but with wacky tracking I have no idea when it will show up.


----------



## aricukier (Apr 10, 2013)

Mine has been sitting in Forest Park, GA for two days now! I would hope that the bright pink packaging would intrigue them to grab those to ship, but I guess not.  I'm just dying for my first bag...


----------



## skylite (Apr 10, 2013)

> Mine hasn't updated on either site since it left KY. What's weird is that I live in SC and it has to detour through KY instead of coming straight down from NC! No idea when it will finally get here, but hoping it's soon!





> My tracking says it is still in California. It has been in sunny CA for two days now. Must be soaking up the nice weather. I hope it brings some of it to me when it finally decides to arrive. Seems like from CA to WA should be a lot faster than this....or maybe it is just impatient me!


 I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who's bag seems to have gotten stuck. I was getting worried


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bag should be delivered today! Weight is .456 hoping for
> 
> Bright blush
> ...


 Oooh I think we might have the same bag....please post what you get!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2013)

I got my bag! Really happy with it.









Blush on top, shimmer powder on bottom.

SO happy I got the soy treatment rather than the powder. I had originally wanted the brighter blush, but after looking at descriptions and seeing that that one is matte and this one is shimmery, kind of glad I got this one - I have plenty of matte blushes and I love shimmery ones for spring and summer! Happy with the shimmer powder, too. The polish is pretty in the bottle, but sucks - super super sheer, I imagine you'd need many coats to get it opaque. But in all, I'm happy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Apr 10, 2013)

I had to put about six coats of the polish that I got on before it was actually a nice color, but now, I LOVE it! It was the Love at First Byte one.


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 10, 2013)

this is my first month of ipsy, but i am BEYOND excited. i love everything in the bag. it sucks living in TX bc i get all my subs so late. i see everyone getting their bags, and i want mine! lol


----------



## katlyne (Apr 10, 2013)

Mine still hasn't shipped and they charged me a week ago!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to put about six coats of the polish that I got on before it was actually a nice color, but now, I LOVE it! It was the Love at First Byte one.


 Mine is the Of Corset I'll Call You, so I'm glad to know it's not this shade.

I don't do well with super sheer polishes, because I'm not willing to put enough time into applying so many coats! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My polishes only last me a day or so before chipping mostly off, so if it takes more than 2 coats, I'm usually out! 

Cute color, though.


----------



## seaotter25 (Apr 10, 2013)

If anyone is looking to trade the lilac blush color for the darker pink one please feel free to PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a gorgeous color but I definitely have many blushes in that same shade and would love to try the lilac!


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag! Really happy with it.
> 
> ...


 how much did yours weigh?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jenniferrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> how much did yours weigh?


 Since she got the soy hair stuff, I'm guessing it was in the 0.5 range.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jenniferrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *seaotter25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is looking to trade the lilac blush color for the darker pink one please feel free to PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a gorgeous color but I definitely have many blushes in that same shade and would love to try the lilac!


 Just be aware, it's not actually lilac  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's warmer toned than in looks in the photo...they describe it as a rose pink with shimmer! Very pretty, but definitely not lilac  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lillybunny (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone still not get tracking?


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone still not get tracking?


 Me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone still not get tracking?


 Me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone still not get tracking?


 I haven't


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally out for delivery, should be here in about an hour or so, provided my mailman is nice and feels like bring my package over today.


----------



## katcole (Apr 10, 2013)

So the earth color is pink?I cant tell on my cell phone.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So the earth color is pink?I cant tell on my cell phone.


 It's a peachy pink on me, very sheer and lots of shimmer.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2013)

Got Love at First Byte polish and Sweet Cheeks blush (Mica is in Earth).


----------



## rainpetal (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want your bag!  How much did it weigh?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want your bag!  How much did it weigh?


 0.4628 lbs. or about 7.4 ounces on my postage scale.


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my bag today! I love love love everything.

Mica in Earth. They are not joking when they called it Shimmer powder. It is gorgeous.

Sation in Of Corset I'll Call You

Be a Bombshell blush in Beach Please

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal


----------



## shy32 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Got my bag today! I love love love everything. Mica in Earth. They are not joking when they called it Shimmer powder. It is gorgeous. Sation in Of Corset I'll Call You Be a Bombshell blush in Beach Please Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal


 I want this bag! How much did it weigh, please?


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Apr 10, 2013)

Still no tracking for me either! I was one of the people that had issues with them charging my new debit card. Ugghhh..


----------



## smiletorismile (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want this bag! How much did it weigh, please?


I was just about to ask the same thing!


----------



## Olivia Bercik (Apr 10, 2013)

Why is my package being shipped out dhl this month?! It's usually USPS... Now it's still in Kentucky! And I'm in PA! I'm so thrown off


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OsLsNsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no tracking for me either! I was one of the people that had issues with them charging my new debit card. Ugghhh..


 I didn't have problems with them charging me, but I still haven't recieved tracking info.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 10, 2013)

I tried the Mica and the Beach Please color blush today.

For me the Mica def. needs some sort of base. Would be best for a highlighter.  Pink, however, is a great color for those with brown eyes.

The Beach Please blush - little goes a long way. It gives you a "just out in the sun"/"true blushing" look.

The soy hair treatment smells soooo yummy!  I'm going to use it tomorrow after I was my hair.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want this bag! How much did it weigh, please?


 Mine was 0.47


----------



## Jo Cres (Apr 10, 2013)

i got he blush in Beach Please and holy bright pink blush batman!!! even using a very light hand i look like a clown!!!!!!


----------



## macstarlite (Apr 10, 2013)

my bag weighs 0.3 something....curious.

I'll post when it gets here


----------



## pengutango (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to put about six coats of the polish that I got on before it was actually a nice color, but now, I LOVE it! It was the Love at First Byte one.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the Of Corset I'll Call You, so I'm glad to know it's not this shade.
> 
> ...


 To LindseyJ and yousoldtheworld, sad to know that this polish is very sheer, just like the pale pink Nailtini I got in January's bag. Anywho, a tip to needing less coats is to use a white polish as a base then to layer this on top. Seems to work with sheer colors, as well as neon polishes since they're also quite thin. Plus, it'd make the colors a bit bolder as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Olivia Bercik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Why is my package being shipped out dhl this month?! It's usually USPS... Now it's still in Kentucky! And I'm in PA! I'm so thrown off


 It starts off with DHL, but gets transferred to USPS, who will deliver the package to its final destination.


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jwhackers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My package was tendered to USPS this morning in Illinois. I am 5 hours away from there in Michigan. The way this package is moving through DHL makes zero sense to me. And I still for the life of me can't figure out what would make my package weight 1.0351 when everyone else's seems to be in the .4-.5 range. Hopefully I will get my package in the next two-three days, but it's taking so long, I am not gonna hold my breath!


 im in michigan also and mine weighed in at .7531    I dont understand the shipping routes either. super crazy doesnt seem like it is ever going to get here....


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! I love love love everything.
> 
> ...


 so hoping for this exact bag!


----------



## tabarhodes (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my bag today but one of my items is completely destroyed. 




  Are they good about replacing items that arrive like that? I already e-mailed them (through their site) with a picture.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! I love love love everything.
> 
> ...


 That's the one I want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Apr 10, 2013)

i'm jumping the gun but does anyone have any inkling of what we might get from the balm in future bags? ....  like from michelle phan's vids or anything... I really love the balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want this bag! How much did it weigh, please?


0.5063 lbs. Hope you get it!


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 10, 2013)

Mine came in today...

Blush in Sweet Cheeks

Powder hair product

Polish in Of Corset I'll Call You

&amp; the eyeshadow duo

......soooo much pink!  Weight was .454.


----------



## skylite (Apr 10, 2013)

> 0.5063 lbs. Hope you get it!


 Mine is .5068. That's the bag I want ! I'm really hoping that's it.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't have any tracking information.


 same here :[


----------



## irene- (Apr 10, 2013)

Yay! Looks like I'll be getting my bag today. The mail lady should be here in a about an hour or so.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 10, 2013)

Date Time Location Activity 4/9/2013 04:37 AM ET Hebron, KY DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/6/2013 03:14 AM ET Hebron, KY PROCESSED 4/5/2013 11:00 PM ET Hebron, KY ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/5/2013 11:00 AM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER 
This shipping is taking forever!!!!!! My bag is so far away! 

Total Weight
0.4564 lbs.
Looks like the powder, kind of excited to try it. Please hurry and come!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! I love love love everything.
> 
> ...


 I really hope that's what I get.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 0.5063 lbs. Hope you get it!


 My weight is 0.5064 lbs. hope I get it.


----------



## Lorenk (Apr 10, 2013)

Just checked the mail, no bag.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That means I probably won't be able to see what I got until Sunday, I work weekends


----------



## shy32 (Apr 10, 2013)

> 0.5063 lbs. Hope you get it!


 Hmmmm......mine weighs .5011.


----------



## irene- (Apr 10, 2013)

So happy! I received the combination I was hoping for...



Weight 0.5086 Blush: beach please Eyeshadow: mica shimmer Nail polish: of corset I'll call you Hair stuff: soy renewal I took the pic outside in the sun and put a little of the shimmer on the black mica lid. I'm going to do my nails with the polish and do some swatches and post that pic later to show off the colors better. I guess I was so into the jodi arias trial that I didn't even know the package was sitting in my mailbox when I did my earlier post of the tracking info.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 10, 2013)

Weird...My blush SAYS Sweet Cheeks, but it's a totally different color!!! Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird...My blush SAYS Sweet Cheeks, but it's a totally different color!!! Did this happen to anyone else?


 Nope, mine says/is sweet cheeks... what color is yours? (like was the box one color, but the blush inside says something different? Or is the blush actually labeled sweet cheeks?)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 10, 2013)

This is what I'm talking about...not even close to what Sweet Cheeks is supposed to look like, right???  I thought it would be a super light lilac-y pink based on spoilers.  This is more of a bright true pink without the purple tones.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight is 0.5064 lbs. hope I get it.


 Same weight here XD


----------



## RaeDobbins (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my bag today. I got the blush in Sweet Cheeks, the MICA in earth, big sexy hair powder, and the polish in Love at First Byte. Polish is crazy sheer, and sticky. Took each coat forevvvs to dry, but here's what I came out with after three coats:




Love the blush on, and I have yet to play around with the pigment. Pretty happy over all, and the bag may get some use as its pretty classy looking IMHO.


----------



## Yeti (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im in michigan also and mine weighed in at .7531    I dont understand the shipping routes either. super crazy doesnt seem like it is ever going to get here....


Glad you guys mentioned it - I am in MI as well and just assumed I would have my bag by the end of the week.  Not really looking that way now.  It seems so odd for it to go from KY to IL, maybe DHL doesn't have a lot of major hubs in Michigan?


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Mica and the Beach Please color blush today.
> 
> ...


I tried the Beach Please color blush today, since it was a breezy and beautiful 77 degrees here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree with you though, DEF don't need a lot of it for it to show up.  It will definitely last a looong time and it's a color I don't have yet. I'm happy with it.  I thought it was perfect for a day like today!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I'm talking about...not even close to what Sweet Cheeks is supposed to look like, right???  I thought it would be a super light lilac-y pink based on spoilers.  This is more of a bright true pink without the purple tones.


 Yeah, you're right... that's the color I got, and your pic looks like mine, here's how it looks on the website:





It's much more bright and shimmery pink in person.  I'm gonna put it down to bad photography, though.  All the other pics of Sweet Cheeks in this forum look like the ones you and I got!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, you're right... that's the color I got, and your pic looks like mine, here's how it looks on the website:
> 
> ...


 Even Jessica Harlow and Ipsy's spoiler pics look like a light purple though.  I'm wondering if they sent us a weird batch or something.


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 10, 2013)

> this is the exact bag I want!!!!Â Do you rememberÂ what your weight was? Â  It looks like the colors and hair products are really random this month. I have noticed almost every combination possible.


 The weight of my bag was 0.5085 lbs.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 10, 2013)

​ Officially Sweet Cheeks looks to be a muted pink while Beach Please looks to be a hot pink. From what I've seen posted so far only Beach Please comes close to the official pictures.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 10, 2013)

I do like the Sweet Cheeks color I got, but I would have liked the color in the spoilers or on the website even better. Oh well! Earth, on the other hand, is far more beautiful that I hoped. I am in love.


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 10, 2013)

I got my bag today and got the eyeshadow duo when I realllllly wanted the Mica powder. I feel like almost everyone on here got the Mica.


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my bag today! That's the fastest I've ever gotten it! 





Heres what I got:

Blush in Sweet Cheeks 

Polish in Love at First Byte

Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Treatment

Two Cosmetics Eyeshadow Duo

My weight was .5071. I was really hoping for the Mica eye shimmer, but what can you do.. Soooo happy I got the soy renewal I'm excited to try it!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same weight here XD


 Looks like we will be getting the same thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like we will be getting the same thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope so, cuz we want the same! XD Idc much about the blush, though I'd love the hotter pink more, or maybe the other...mmm honestly...I want both! XD


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so, cuz we want the same! XD Idc much about the blush, though I'd love the hotter pink more, or maybe the other...mmm honestly...I want both! XD


 I do want both but if I had to pick it would be the hot pink one because its perfect for summer.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 10, 2013)

So I got my bag today and got most of what I wanted Received. .. Powder play which I really really wanted! Mica shimmer which is absolutely gorgeous .. I freaking love this stuff The lighter pink nail polish... didn't care either way on this one. Nail polish doesn't excite me too much The lighter blush.. I wanted the darker pink really bad but I tried out what I got and its really beautiful as well so I am happy. Guess I just want both blushes now : ) Very happy with this month. I love love love pink so this was a total win for me. One thing I did notice though is a big price difference in my opinion between the two cosmetics duo and the mica. The mica retails on their site for around 15 and if I remember correctly I think someone mentioned that the pink duo was somewhere around 3 to 5 bucks. I think in the future if they have an "or" item that they should be of comparable value. I did get the more expensive item anf have no complaints obviously but just thought I would share my opinion


----------



## RucheChic (Apr 10, 2013)

I got my bag today but blush was broken and leaked out of the container


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 10, 2013)

I got my box today! Yay! I'm pretty happy with it.

Mica- Earth

Nail polish in Love at First Byte

Sexy Hair Soy Renewal

Blush in Sweet Cheeks


----------



## RucheChic (Apr 10, 2013)

my broken blush.


----------



## sprite9034 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my broken blush.


 Let them know! Their CS has been great for me in the past- I'm sure they'll make it right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heavensent8480 (Apr 10, 2013)

Me too. My blush was shattered as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 10, 2013)

is it normal to be charged on the 1st and still not get a shipping email or anything? when should i be really worried? i know i dont want to bother with emails cause im sure they are backed up enough

edit: this is my first bag btw so sorry for the paranoia LOL


----------



## tabarhodes (Apr 10, 2013)

Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (on the broken blush)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> my broken blush.


 Oh noes!!!!!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 10, 2013)

I just got my first Ipsy bag today!!!

I got:

Blush in Sweet Cheeks 

Nailpolish in Love at First Byte

Sexy Hair Powder Play

Two Cosmetics Eyeshadow Duo

The bag weighed .4380, I believe.

When I saw what the items were going to be this month, I got really nervous. I am NOT a fan of pink, so an entire bag of pink really freaked me out. I got very lucky, though. It's pinks I can deal with. The blush is a natural, shimmery color that isn't at all as purple as it looked on the site. The eyeshadows are more mauve/lilac than pink. And the polish is a very pale pink with a slight peach to it. Very pretty.

The only thing I'm not stoked about is the pwder stuff. I was really hoping for the soy treatment, because any sort of powder product is horrible on my hair (it's super fine). I'll try to trade it on here I think, once I figure out how all that works (forums newb!) I also really love the makeup bag itself. The pictures don't show the nice texture that the white part has. It's a very impressive bag!

All in all, I am really happy I joined. A fullsized polish, blush, and eyeshadow are well worth the 10$ alone, everything else is just a great bonus!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





fixed image.


----------



## mermuse (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even Jessica Harlow and Ipsy's spoiler pics look like a light purple though.  I'm wondering if they sent us a weird batch or something.


 A while back I was on the hunt for a few of the CVS exclusive Milani shadow singles for a friend. I found the hot pink in a store, but all of the three they had they were really faded and nearly light pink as if they ran out of the pigment or something.  It was clearly labeled as the hot pink color as well. One of them was almost a gradient approaching the correct color.  I don't know if this happened in this instance and a batch came out different like you said or if the discrepancy is in the photography, but I've seen batch oddities like that before.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 10, 2013)

They will send you a new one - I think it's something like 1 item replacement per bag.  My CS shadows shattered and they sent me a new one.  They were pretty quick about it sending it to me too!



> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> my broken blush.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 10, 2013)

I normally get my bag really fast - usually the same day as my notice, but this month my tracker just updated with "MISSENT".  I hope that means they've found it and it's now on its way to me.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 10, 2013)

I am hoping mine gets here before the weekend. My weight is 0.514, was any body else close to that? What did you get?


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I'm talking about...not even close to what Sweet Cheeks is supposed to look like, right???  I thought it would be a super light lilac-y pink based on spoilers.  This is more of a bright true pink without the purple tones.


 That's it! I love mine!! GORGEOUS COLOR!!!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it normal to be charged on the 1st and still not get a shipping email or anything? when should i be really worried? i know i dont want to bother with emails cause im sure they are backed up enough
> 
> edit: this is my first bag btw so sorry for the paranoia LOL


 I have heard that some people get their bag before the shipping email or that they never get the email-- have u checked your SPAM folder? I definitely would not freak out. Many ppl have not gotten their bag yet.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 10, 2013)

Mine has been stuck in Franklin, MA for almost two days now. If I don't receive it by tomorrow, then I'll be bummed!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Dear Friends!

My bag came today. This is what was inside:

Sation polish in Love at First Byte (the sheer peach color) 

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renew

MICA Beauty shimmer powder in Earth

Be A Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks

The blush is GORGEOUS. The MICA powder is so much prettier than I expected. I am going to try the nail color and maybe see if a sheer nude might be nice on my toes. My hair is dry as a bone BEFORE I color treat it so I am happy to try this argan-infused product.

I REALLY REALLY REALLY wanted the Two Cosmetics duo so I went to the site and used the Ipsy code. Got the duo plus a sweet looking shimmery pink highlightery-looking pink blush for about eight bucks. FREE SHIPPING and ipsters are supposed to get a free lip gloss. No lip gloss was mentioned at check out, so I am hoping they just pop the lip gloss in with my order? 

IT IS A VERY HAPPY PINK DAY. 





Hope you all are happy and well.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I'm talking about...not even close to what Sweet Cheeks is supposed to look like, right???  I thought it would be a super light lilac-y pink based on spoilers.  This is more of a bright true pink without the purple tones.


 That's what mine looks like, and it fits the description of the color (medium rose pink with shimmer), too...I think just the color representation on the site was way off, but the description was accurate.


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 10, 2013)

This DHL shipping is really causing a delay, it seems.  According to my tracking my item was picked up on the 8th.  I'm in TN, near the NC state line.  But my bag went up to KY and has been there since the evening of the 8th.  It would have been faster if it had just gone through the post office directly.  I'm only three and a half hours from where the bags ship from.  DHL always slows things down.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 10, 2013)

Wore the Mica shimmer powder and the Sweet Cheeks blush today and love them both! The shimmer powder is the perfect subtle pink and it's ridiculously shimmery...a perfect everyday color for me. The blush is cute and pigmented and has just enough shimmer. Great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 10, 2013)

Got my bag today. It was actually out there since 11am but we had some very strong tornado thunderstorms rolling through ALL DAY and no one would risk their life to go get it out of the mailbox for me. hehe including myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm happy I got the vitiation I wanted, but I'm feeling a little ranty about the products themselves. I wanted the sweet cheeks blush which I got, although I have to say it looks a lot different than what I thought it would - what's UP with companies not displaying their blush properly?! It looks like a mauvy color on their website. It is not. It is a fairly bright pink..which usually just makes me look like I'm hot and not in a good way, lol.

I have yet to try it on my cheeks, just swatched on my hand, but I'm thinking I might use it as an eyeshadow instead.. it kind of has a finish I don't understand for a blush. It looks satiny. 

I wanted the mica powder, but I'm not too impressed with it. It's pretty at first but it has absolutely no staying power. It's so glittery. Maybe over a primer it will be different. I would of been happy with either eye product, actually.

I wanted the soy product. Yay here! No complaints.

I wasn't a fan of either polish so I didn't have a preference. Everyone says it's sheer so I'm fine with that, I will use it on my lazy days just to have a little something other than clear topcoat.

The bag itself is cute.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I sound like I'm complaining a lot but I am really happy with the bag. This was my first one! Already can't wait til next month.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag today but blush was broken and leaked out of the container


 Oh no! you should write to them im sure they will send a replacement.


----------



## Nightgem (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok so not a happy ipsy person today. Went to the dentist for two simple extractions and over an hour latter I ended up having oral surgery on my mouth. Came home and came straight to bed. This evening when I wokeup the other half showed me our ipsy bags that came while I was sleeping. My one step daughters bag was perfect but mine and our other daughters bags looked like they had been smashed. The blush, mica powders and the hair stuff was so broken, squished that it ended up all over my desk top and carpet. I have never ever had any sub box items ever damaged. I felt so bad for our youngest because her stuff was damaged but her sisters bag was perfect. Crappy day all around. When I get back home tomorrow from my Cardiologist office I am going to contact Ipsy. I just hated to see her so disappointed. I would gladly given her my bag but I couldnt give her mine since it was also damaged. Ipsy has great customer service so I know they will make it right. Im going to give my youngest a few dollars to pick up twp Baby Lips she has been wanting so she feels a little better.


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 11, 2013)

ok so I tried the soy renewal tonight... love! put it on my wet hair before I blow dried and straightened and my hair is so silky .. I love that its not sticky at all, and even though it looks like a tiny sample I think it will last a while because a lil bit goes a long way! Very happy w/ this product


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ok so I tried the soy renewal tonight... love! put it on my wet hair before I blow dried and straightened and my hair is so silky .. I love that its not sticky at all, and even though it looks like a tiny sample I think it will last a while because a lil bit goes a long way! Very happy w/ this product


 That's good to hear, I hope I get that.


----------



## Dahnie Coco (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok so not a happy ipsy person today. Went to the dentist for two simple extractions and over an hour latter I ended up having oral surgery on my mouth. Came home and came straight to bed. This evening when I wokeup the other half showed me our ipsy bags that came while I was sleeping. My one step daughters bag was perfect but mine and our other daughters bags looked like they had been smashed. The blush, mica powders and the hair stuff was so broken, squished that it ended up all over my desk top and carpet. I have never ever had any sub box items ever damaged. I felt so bad for our youngest because her stuff was damaged but her sisters bag was perfect. Crappy day all around. When I get back home tomorrow from my Cardiologist office I am going to contact Ipsy. I just hated to see her so disappointed. I would gladly given her my bag but I couldnt give her mine since it was also damaged. Ipsy has great customer service so I know they will make it right. Im going to give my youngest a few dollars to pick up twp Baby Lips she has been wanting so she feels a little better.


 Oh no.. I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you and your youngest daughter! That's terrible. I'm sure Ipsy will do something about it. They have great customer service! 

Also, this is sort of off-topic, but you sound like a FABULOUS mother. You're fab because you're fair with your youngest. Since she had a ruined Ipsy bag, you tried to make it up to her with two makeup products.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh no!  Sorry to hear that.  Hopefully customer service  can make it right.  I had my bag stolen in December and was able to get a new one.  I noticed in the email they sent me about the replacement "We can only send one replacement bag per customer."  I hope that customer refers to an individuals name and not an address!  I am sure if you explain it all in the email they can send replacements.  Good luck!  



> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so not a happy ipsy person today. Went to the dentist for two simple extractions and over an hour latter I ended up having oral surgery on my mouth. Came home and came straight to bed. This evening when I wokeup the other half showed me our ipsy bags that came while I was sleeping. My one step daughters bag was perfect but mine and our other daughters bags looked like they had been smashed. The blush, mica powders and the hair stuff was so broken, squished that it ended up all over my desk top and carpet. I have never ever had any sub box items ever damaged. I felt so bad for our youngest because her stuff was damaged but her sisters bag was perfect. Crappy day all around. When I get back home tomorrow from my Cardiologist office I am going to contact Ipsy. I just hated to see her so disappointed. I would gladly given her my bag but I couldnt give her mine since it was also damaged. Ipsy has great customer service so I know they will make it right. Im going to give my youngest a few dollars to pick up twp Baby Lips she has been wanting so she feels a little better.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello Dear Friends!
> 
> ...


 I did the same thing, their offer was too good to pass up! I got bashful eyeshadow and luxe blush. Hoping the gloss gets tossed in there, too. 





I did my nails earlier in Love at First Byte. It's a nice, neutral pink color, not too obnoxious. Perfect for Spring!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to put about six coats of the polish that I got on before it was actually a nice color, but now, I LOVE it! It was the Love at First Byte one.


 I agree! When I first saw how watery the color was, I hated the polish. After putting on a few coats and letting it dry, I love the color now! I was about to put it in the trade pile, but I will use it for sure now. I also had Love at First Byte.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 11, 2013)

I got the blush in sweet cheeks and it makes me look like a clown when I wear it. I was really hoping for the color represented on their official pictures. I feel like that one could have worked for me. The color I got just does not look right on my super pale skin.


----------



## lapsesinlogic (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my bag yesterday too! I received:

Sation in Love at First Byte

blush in Beach Please 

Soy Renewal hair product

Two Cosmetics duo

I wanted the nail polish in this color and the soy treatment, so I'm happy to have gotten both. I've already used the soy on my dried, blow-dried hair, and it has a really nice smell and took care of the frizz and flyaways I had from sleeping. I have a couple of products already that do similar things just as well, so I'm not sure if I'll purchase a larger size, but I really do like it.

I'm not as big a fan of the other two items. I tried the Two Cosmetics eyeshadows this morning, and found that neither was really pigmented nearly enough for me. I have medium, olive-toned skin, and had to use a lot of even the darker half of the duo to get the look I wanted. I don't think other people are having this problem so maybe my compact's just a weird dud. The blush is interesting, but I think I just don't like the matte finish, personally. I'm more partial to blushes like the Balm's Hot Mama. I know some people HATE shimmer in their blushes, though!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok so not a happy ipsy person today. Went to the dentist for two simple extractions and over an hour latter I ended up having oral surgery on my mouth. Came home and came straight to bed. This evening when I wokeup the other half showed me our ipsy bags that came while I was sleeping. My one step daughters bag was perfect but mine and our other daughters bags looked like they had been smashed. The blush, mica powders and the hair stuff was so broken, squished that it ended up all over my desk top and carpet. I have never ever had any sub box items ever damaged. I felt so bad for our youngest because her stuff was damaged but her sisters bag was perfect. Crappy day all around. When I get back home tomorrow from my Cardiologist office I am going to contact Ipsy. I just hated to see her so disappointed. I would gladly given her my bag but I couldnt give her mine since it was also damaged. Ipsy has great customer service so I know they will make it right. Im going to give my youngest a few dollars to pick up twp Baby Lips she has been wanting so she feels a little better.


Sounds like USPS or DHL screwed up pretty bad! I had an order like that once. It was party favors for my son's birthday party. It looked like a bunch of rabid wolves got ahold of the bag! There was a note from the post office on it that pretty much said, your bag was destroyed sorry. Ipsy will make it right. So sorry your girls have to wait for replacements.


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today. It was actually out there since 11am but we had some very strong tornado thunderstorms rolling through ALL DAY and no one would risk their life to go get it out of the mailbox for me. hehe including myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 What was the weight of your bag?


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my bag last night and am really happy! 

I got:

Mica Powder
Big Sexy Hair powder stuff
Blush in Sweet Cheeks
Polish in Love at First Byte


Really, really happy with this bag. Probably my favorite since November. I'm actually super happy that the blush is different from the pics because I had one similar to that, but I do think it would be nice for pictures to be more accurate. When you're shopping online, pictures are really, really important.


----------



## skylite (Apr 11, 2013)

After sitting at the post office for days, my bag is finally put for delivery today !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so excited. This is my first bag.


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 11, 2013)

WOOHOO! I can't wait y'all! My glam bag is going to be in my mail box when I get home today! YAY! But at the same time I'm sad because I have class right after work so I don't get to try out the new products.



 But here's what I'm really hoping I'm going to get in my glam bag:


Mica Beauty Shimmer - Earth
Be a Bombshell in Sweet Cheeks
Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renew

Sation nail polish in either color would be fine with me



 (But I've really been buying a lot of coral colored stuff this season for Spring so I would love to try the coral colored polish, would deff go with a lot of my wardrobe lol) 


Also my bag's weight is 0.5126 lbs.

And I saw where people are posting about crushed and damaged glam bags. I don't think they leave the Ipsy dist. that way. Whenever I order stuff online and it's shipped USPS I swear my boxes are almost 75% of the time crushed on one side. I always take a picture too before I open the boxes. It's just bad service on USPS part.


----------



## catipa (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine came in today...
> 
> ...


I got this exact same bag, I am happy with it.


----------



## catipa (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my bag today and got the eyeshadow duo when I realllllly wanted the Mica powder. I feel like almost everyone on here got the Mica.


 I got the duo and I could really use it, so I am good with it.


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm hoping this DHL shipping is not going to be the norm.  My bag is now in GA, after being in KY since the 8th.  This means my bag won't be arriving until another day or two.  I just want my bag!


----------



## Jaly (Apr 11, 2013)

Do let us know the contents of your bag, Pls ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  my bag weight is 0.5136 so we must have the same bag... Mine is taking a stroll while getting to me....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  



> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 11, 2013)

I changed my mind about the nail polish. I painted one hand today, and I had to use so many coats that I don't think I will go through the effort another time or even do the other hand. I don't mind the color, but so many other polishes do a better job at actually showing up on my nails.


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do let us know the contents of your bag, Pls ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  my bag weight is 0.5136 so we must have the same bag... Mine is taking a stroll while getting to me....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Don't worry, I've been looking through the thread and it seems that this month they have been mixing up what they give to everyone. Like their not just giving everyone who gets the Healthy Hair Soy Renewal, the same color nail poilish, the same color blush, and the Mica Beauty Shimmer. (just an example) It seems that they kind of mixed everyone's up this month. I think the weight just means you either got the Play Powder or the Healthy Hair Soy Renewal. Hope you bag hurrys it's butt up though!


----------



## bowskt (Apr 11, 2013)

The Canada Post website says mines delivered! Too bad I won't be home from work for another 3 hours... I'm dying to know whats in mine (I have no weight estimate so I can't even try to speculate!), the only item I really hope I get is the Healthy Sexy Hair product! The frizz that is my hair is big enough, a volumizer would have little use for me. I don't really have a preference for the other stuff. So now the question is whether I get the BF to check the mail and tell me whats in it or if I leave the surprise for myself.....

I love getting these! I just wish more of the companies actually shipped here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would love to try more Bombshell products. And you can't even find the Sexy Hair Corp products here (sometimes Winner's, the Canadian TJMaxx, will have products randomly, but its like only the conditioner and no shampoo counter part, etc)

Okay enough of my rant, just super pumped


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday and the bf did an unboxing vid on skype for me XD

Got the blush in the hot pink color

soy treatment

Mica powder

and nail polish in the soft pink shade

3/4 not bad I guess XD


----------



## PinkShanyn (Apr 11, 2013)

My bag is out for delivery -- and since I believe the universe gives what you put out:  here is what I am hoping will be in my mailbox:

Mica Eyeshadow

Soy renewal 

Blush in Sweet Cheeks

the Lavenderish pink color of polish

i'm j/s universe -- work your magic &lt;3


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to put about six coats of the polish that I got on before it was actually a nice color, but now, I LOVE it! It was the Love at First Byte one.


 I don't have the patience to apply that many coats! I think 3 is my limit, then I get bored/annoyed. I have bad luck with chipping and my polish doesn't usually last more than a couple of days.


----------



## carabeth87 (Apr 11, 2013)

Got mine! Perfect combo! Hair powder Mica eyeshadow Pink nail polish Sweet cheeks blush Happy girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Apr 11, 2013)

i dont like sheer polishes, 3 coats is max for me I hope my bag comes in tomorrow. I feel with this new shipping system it takes longer to get to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sprite9034 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mine is finally (FINALLY) in CA- It's been in transit since the 5th. I feel like I could've driven to North Carolina and picked it up myself faster.

USPS has it in their system now, but still no eta- Hoping to have it by tomorrow or Saturday.

Why is the shipping so wonky? Are they being sent out the cheapest way possible? Or is it because the nail polish is in the bag? I know when you order polish from some sites they say that it has to be shipped ground- Has the shipping seemed slower for bags with polish in the past? This is my first bag since the Freeman cucumber mask, so I'm not sure about the other polish bags...


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2013)

Still no shipping confirmation email for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Still no shipping confirmation email for me


 I feel you. I just put in an email because as this being my first bag it would be nice to hear something.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is finally (FINALLY) in CA- It's been in transit since the 5th. I feel like I could've driven to North Carolina and picked it up myself faster.
> 
> ...


 I'm in VA and can't figure out why it's taking a scenic route.  Prob won't get it until the 16th.  

4/11/2013 07:44 AM ET Elkridge, MD TENDERED TO USPS 4/10/2013 07:43 AM ET Hebron, KY DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/9/2013 11:24 AM ET Hebron, KY PROCESSED 4/8/2013 11:55 PM ET Hebron, KY ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/8/2013 12:00 PM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in VA and can't figure out why it's taking a scenic route.  Prob won't get it until the 16th.
> 
> 4/11/2013 07:44 AM ET Elkridge, MD TENDERED TO USPS 4/10/2013 07:43 AM ET Hebron, KY DEPARTURE ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/9/2013 11:24 AM ET Hebron, KY PROCESSED 4/8/2013 11:55 PM ET Hebron, KY ARRIVAL ORIGIN DHL GLOBAL MAIL FACILITY 4/8/2013 12:00 PM ET Harrisburg, NC PICKED UP BY SHIPPING PARTNER


 Where in VA, I'm in VA and my friend and I both got our yesterday.  It went from NC, to GA, to MD then to VA.


----------



## macstarlite (Apr 11, 2013)

My bag only weighed 0.3 something but the contents were all there Today got: Beach please blush Mica Bella shimmer Healthy sexy hair soy renewal Of corsett I'll call you nail polish


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 11, 2013)

Ugh!!! I think I hate DHL more than UPS. LOL Or I just may hate the USPS over all. LOL

From DHL site:

4/10/2013 11:07 AM PT Federal Way, WA SHIPMENT ACCEPTED BY USPS 4/10/2013 06:47 AM PT Auburn, WA TENDERED TO USPS 
From USPS site:

Shipment Accepted
April 10, 2013, 11:07 am
FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003 
*Expected Delivery By:*
April 15, 2013

So the package transferred from DHL to USPS hands on the 10th so it SHOULD arrive HERE by the 13th (Saturday) BUT according to the USPS site not until MONDAY! I'm sorry but Federal Way is only three and half hours from me there is NO REASON it shouldn't be here today OR tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. It shouldn't take FIVE EXTRA DAYS to get from one side of the state to the other. Julep which goes through Federal Way arrives within two days of me getting my shipping notification most of the time but more often than no within a day (typically no later than the 1st).

FIVE DAYS?! Really post office?! FIVE FREAKING DAYS?!

LOL


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where in VA, I'm in VA and my friend and I both got our yesterday.  It went from NC, to GA, to MD then to VA.


I'm near Yorktown..we should round up all the Hampton Roads gals one day!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

> Ugh!!! I think I hate DHL more than UPS. LOL Or I just may hate the USPS over all. LOL From DHL site:
> 4/10/201311:07 AM PTFederal Way, WASHIPMENT ACCEPTED BY USPS4/10/201306:47 AM PTAuburn, WATENDERED TO USPS
> From USPS site:
> Shipment Accepted  April 10, 2013, 11:07 am  FEDERAL WAY,Â WAÂ 98003Â   *Expected Delivery By:* April 15, 2013
> So the package transferred from DHL to USPS hands on the 10th so it SHOULD arrive HERE by the 13th (Saturday) BUT according to the USPS site not until MONDAY! I'm sorry but Federal Way is only three and half hours from me there is NO REASON it shouldn't be here today OR tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. It shouldn't take FIVE EXTRA DAYS to get from one side of the state to the other. Julep which goes through Federal Way arrives within two days of me getting my shipping notification most of the time but more often than no within a day (typically no later than the 1st). FIVE DAYS?! Really post office?! FIVE FREAKING DAYS?! LOL


 Better than mine and I'm 45 minures from Federal Way! My Ipsy is chilling in Compton, CA still. Between my subs and online orders, I've had no movement on any packages for 2 days.. aaarghh!


----------



## pengutango (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ok so I tried the soy renewal tonight... love! put it on my wet hair before I blow dried and straightened and my hair is so silky .. I love that its not sticky at all, and even though it looks like a tiny sample I think it will last a while because a lil bit goes a long way! Very happy w/ this product


 Good to know. Haven't gotten a chance to try it out, but will in the near future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## votedreads (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Better than mine and I'm 45 minures from Federal Way! My Ipsy is chilling in Compton, CA still.
> 
> Between my subs and online orders, I've had no movement on any packages for 2 days.. aaarghh!


 same! I'm close to fed. way and mine is in CA


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah! mine just made it to my city~hopefully this means i will receive in tomorrows mail!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm hoping there are some Ipsy AND Birchbox lovers on here.... I got the Soy Renewal, but I already use the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle.  Do you think it would be ok to use both together (i.e. spray on the Protector, comb through, then comb through the Soy Renewal and blowdry) or would that be overkill?

My hair is going into humidity frizz overdrive due to a recent heat wave here, and I need all the help I can get!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping there are some Ipsy AND Birchbox lovers on here.... I got the Soy Renewal, but I already use the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle.  Do you think it would be ok to use both together (i.e. spray on the Protector, comb through, then comb through the Soy Renewal and blowdry) or would that be overkill?
> 
> My hair is going into humidity frizz overdrive due to a recent heat wave here, and I need all the help I can get!


 I got the Soy Renewal and don't have the Beauty Protector, but haven't tried either, however I do think it might be a little bit of overkill


----------



## Charity1217 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh!!! I think I hate DHL more than UPS. LOL Or I just may hate the USPS over all. LOL
> 
> ...


I agree!  My package arrived in Albuquerque (where I live) on the 9th but will not get here until Monday.  I don't understand why USPS just sits on it for that many days.  It came much faster before they used DHL.


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! That's the fastest I've ever gotten it!
> 
> ...


Received my bag today and it was the same as yours! The bag is much cuter than I thought it was going to be. I was also hoping for the Mica but two cosmetics eye shadow duo.swatched nicely. Shadows had a smooth buttery feel. Excited to give them a try.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 11, 2013)

> I feel you. I just put in an email because as this being my first bag it would be nice to hear something.Â





> Still no shipping confirmation email for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did send an email and this was the response. Jen replied: We'll be sending tracking emails out all week, please stay tuned and thanks!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 11, 2013)

Wore the two cosmetics eyeshadow duo today.. I actually liked it a lot! I used the UD Eye Primer Potion underneath, and with that the shimmery one showed up after a few swipes (barely) but the matte pink shows up pretty well!!  I definitely felt very "springy" today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylite (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! That's the fastest I've ever gotten it!
> 
> ...


 I got mine today. We're bag twins!! I also wanted the mica, but I am thinking that duo will be okay if I suck it up and use it. 

I kind of like that the nail polish is a sheer pink. One coat dries pretty quickly for me, and makes my nails shiny and have a pretty pink sheen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katcole (Apr 11, 2013)

I got the same bag as lovepinkk,my weight was a little different though. Let me start out with my bag was barely sealed, Im surprise things didnt fall out plus my stuff was really cold. Having said the I love the Sweet Cheeks, I have not put it on my face yet but it feels smooth and Even though Im very pale, I like the contrast. I will see once I actually put it on my face. The nail polish  I have a love /hate thing for it.. it looks pinkish brown on my nails, it  is very glossy and it took two coats but It is really high quality(I never spend over 2 bucks though on nail polish lol). Its is a nice spring/summer color, would look good on my toenails also but  mmehhh Im not sure if I like it I dont hate it but  I like the shine and how it feels..I'm happy to get the soy hair stuff.  I'not sure about the  Two  cosmetic eye shadows, they feel nice but the one is like pepto bismo pink on my hand. Maybe on my eyes it will look  good blended with something. I was just cleaning  out my desk and found a dual eye shadow from Markwin(christmas Walmart gift set)it is really similar but in a cheap plastic case. I love the packages the blush and eye shadow came in,they look  similar.. I love the bag, it is so cute So over all  it is a good bag, lots of pink but I think if i combine them with other colors it will be ok.


----------



## Jaly (Apr 11, 2013)

My bag was 0.5136

I got 

Blush in Sweet Cheeks

Mica Shimmer Powder 

Of Corset I'll call you

Healthy Hair Soy Renewal

This is the exact combo I wanted! And I didn't think I'd get my bag until tomorrow!!  So I am a very happy camper, EXCEPT, my blush arrived shattered beyond repair.

 



I emailed Ipsycare w/ a few photos as evidence....   we shell see how their customer service is.


----------



## irene- (Apr 11, 2013)

So I did my nails, the polish is soo runny it got all up in my cuticles. It's also really sheer, I might only use it for a base to a french manicure or glitter. Anyways- i used a white polish first then applied 3 thin coats of the pink shade and like someone mentioned earlier it took for-ev-ver to dry. Here's the result:



I also did swatches of the beach please blush and mica shimmer. The lines are done with my finger and next to each line i applied them with a brush:



I haven't tried the soy renewal stuff yet because it was hair in a bun day today since it was so windy but I'll post the results as soon as I do my hair with it. I'm anxious to try it on my- wavy, prone to frizz, been dyed to many colors, takes forever to dry- hair.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 11, 2013)

Lots of issues with shattered blushes.. crossing my fingers everything arrives in one, sealed piece! I hope Ipsy stockpiled extras, because a lot of folks need replacements!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2013)

> I did send an email and this was the response. Jen replied: We'll be sending tracking emails out all week, please stay tuned and thanks!


 Thanks for sharing their response. I'm just excited to get it. Luckily, my BeautyFix box will be in tomorrow so I can start having fun while I keep waiting for Ipsy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a lot of fun checking this forum and seeing everyone's excitement and box contents. Makes the anticipation fun!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

No bag for me today  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was in Compton CA and tendered to USPS yesterday but it did not get here.  I also get Barkbox which comes from the East Coast via DHL and it is delivered the day after it is in Compton CA.  Never thought I would say this but DHL makes UPS MI look like rock stars!

First world problem I know my bag just started it's journey on 4/5/13 but my BB stared on the same day and was delivered to the west Coast Monday and I got it yesterday!


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my bag today! That's the fastest I've ever gotten it!
> 
> ...


 This is the same bag I got.

The blush is a good color, I typically don't like blushes with shimmer but I'll give this one a shot. I swatched the eyeshadow and the colors didn't show up on my skin, maybe I'm just too dark for these shades of pink. The nail polish is nice, I like sheer polish sometimes. The soy renewal treatment is great, it left my hair soft and silky and it didn't make my hair oily the next day as most oils do and best of all a little goes a long way so I'll have enough for a while. Overall, it was a good bag this month. The only thing I really wanted was the Beach Please blush but the one I received isn't too bad.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No bag for me today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was in Compton CA and tendered to USPS yesterday but it did not get here.  I also get Barkbox which comes from the East Coast via DHL and it is delivered the day after it is in Compton CA.  Never thought I would say this but DHL makes UPS MI look like rock stars!
> 
> First world problem I know my bag just started it's journey on 4/5/13 but my BB stared on the same day and was delivered to the west Coast Monday and I got it yesterday!


 I am with you on that! I'm in Kansas City, and my bag has been in St. Louis since Monday, and it's still not here yet.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Ugh!  In 3.5 (one way, depending how slow or fast you drive) hours you could just make the drive!  Hope both of em show up tomorrow!  I am holding out for the soy hair product/Mica even though my bag is in the 4 not 5 range!



> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am with you on that! I'm in Kansas City, and my bag has been in St. Louis since Monday, and it's still not here yet.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday and the bf did an unboxing vid on skype for me XD
> 
> ...


 That's the bag  I want, looks like you got lucky with Ipsy and BB this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *macstarlite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My bag only weighed 0.3 something but the contents were all there
> 
> Today got:
> ...


 Seems like they don't accurately weigh the bags.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

How were his unboxing skills?  Did he use Vanna hands?  Did he pronounce everything correctly?  I bet that was so awesome to be on the receiving end of!  Maybe when my bag comes I will make my husband open it, read the items and tell me what he thinks they are for!  

You got an awesome bag by the way!  I am hoping for the same, well except the nail polish I don't even remember what the 2 colors are now lol!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my bag yesterday and the bf did an unboxing vid on skype for me XD
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today. We're bag twins!! I also wanted the mica, but I am thinking that duo will be okay if I suck it up and use it.
> 
> I kind of like that the nail polish is a sheer pink. One coat dries pretty quickly for me, and makes my nails shiny and have a pretty pink sheen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ya I did 3 coats of the nail polish, and although it is really sheer, it is super smooth! I was really impressed with that aspect because I hate when nail polishes get all lumpy!

I put some gold shimmer polish on top and I think it will make a pretty (natural) summer look


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree!  My package arrived in Albuquerque (where I live) on the 9th but will not get here until Monday.  I don't understand why USPS just sits on it for that many days.  It came much faster before they used DHL.


 Hey, I live in Abq too! I got my bag yesterday (soooo surprised). Usually I don't get it until like the 17th, but this time they used DHL for mine and it was so fast! Even though the tracking didn't update past Kentucky, lol.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 11, 2013)

Ya I did 3 coats of the nail polish, and although it is really sheer, it is super smooth! I was really impressed with that aspect because I hate when nail polishes get all lumpy! I put some gold shimmer polish on top and I think it will make a pretty (natural) summer lookÂ  :sunshine: 

 You have perfectly shaped fingernails. Lucky!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Apr 11, 2013)

> No bag for me today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was in Compton CA and tendered to USPS yesterday but it did not get here. Â I also get Barkbox which comes from the East Coast via DHL and it is delivered the day after it is in Compton CA. Â Never thought I would say this but DHL makes UPS MI look like rock stars! First world problem I know my bag just started it's journey on 4/5/13 but my BB stared on the same day and was delivered to the west Coast Monday and I got it yesterday!


 My bag is keeping yours company in Compton. I coulda driven over and picked it up myself today


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 11, 2013)

You have perfectly shaped fingernails. Lucky!




Awwww thanks! too bad I pick at my cuticles all the time (such a bad habit)


----------



## katcole (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow your finger nails look pretty.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Aww drat!  Road trip!  If I did not have to deal with LA traffic I would totally go!  Let's hope our bags show up tomorrow!  What was your weight?  Mine was .4 something.  I am crossing fingers for Mica and Sexy Soy or whatever!  



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My bag is keeping yours company in Compton. I coulda driven over and picked it up myself today


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow your finger nails look pretty.


 Aw thank you! 




 I hope the polish will last more than a day or two!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the bag  I want, looks like you got lucky with Ipsy and BB this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you get this one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How were his unboxing skills?  Did he use Vanna hands?  Did he pronounce everything correctly?  I bet that was so awesome to be on the receiving end of!  Maybe when my bag comes I will make my husband open it, read the items and tell me what he thinks they are for!
> 
> You got an awesome bag by the way!  I am hoping for the same, well except the nail polish I don't even remember what the 2 colors are now lol!


 lmao he was a bit bawring lol dunno what Vanna hands are(sorry) and no he didn't lol, he would say: nail la cuuurrrr instead of lacquer XD He still has to do it with Birchbox, so I'll ask him to tell me what the stuff is for XD lmao me neither they are just boring colors imo


----------



## acostakk (Apr 11, 2013)

> Aww drat! Â Road trip! Â If I did not have to deal with LA traffic I would totally go! Â Let's hope our bags show up tomorrow! Â What was your weight? Â Mine was .4 something. Â I am crossing fingers for Mica and Sexy Soy or whatever! Â


 No kidding. I get all twitchy anytime I have to go anywhere near LA. I rarely leave this area (I even worked a mile and a half from home, I hate commuting that much). My weight is .45. I would prefer the hair powder, otherwise willing to give anything a try.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag was 0.5136
> 
> ...


 Oh no! im sure they will send you another one. Their customer service is pretty helpful.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I did my nails, the polish is soo runny it got all up in my cuticles. It's also really sheer, I might only use it for a base to a french manicure or glitter. Anyways- i used a white polish first then applied 3 thin coats of the pink shade and like someone mentioned earlier it took for-ev-ver to dry. Here's the result:
> 
> 
> ...


 Love all the pink!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 11, 2013)

> Ugh!!! I think I hate DHL more than UPS. LOL Or I just may hate the USPS over all. LOL From DHL site:
> 4/10/201311:07 AM PTFederal Way, WASHIPMENT ACCEPTED BY USPS4/10/201306:47 AM PTAuburn, WATENDERED TO USPS
> From USPS site:
> Shipment Accepted  April 10, 2013, 11:07 am  FEDERAL WAY,Â WAÂ 98003Â   *Expected Delivery By:* April 15, 2013
> So the package transferred from DHL to USPS hands on the 10th so it SHOULD arrive HERE by the 13th (Saturday) BUT according to the USPS site not until MONDAY! I'm sorry but Federal Way is only three and half hours from me there is NO REASON it shouldn't be here today OR tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. It shouldn't take FIVE EXTRA DAYS to get from one side of the state to the other. Julep which goes through Federal Way arrives within two days of me getting my shipping notification most of the time but more often than no within a day (typically no later than the 1st). FIVE DAYS?! Really post office?! FIVE FREAKING DAYS?! LOL


 I'm from Washington too...where in Washington are you? Mine is still in California I think!!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh!  In 3.5 (one way, depending how slow or fast you drive) hours you could just make the drive!  Hope both of em show up tomorrow!  I am holding out for the soy hair product/Mica even though my bag is in the 4 not 5 range!


 Hope you get the bag you want!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How were his unboxing skills?  Did he use Vanna hands?  Did he pronounce everything correctly?  I bet that was so awesome to be on the receiving end of!  Maybe when my bag comes I will make my husband open it, read the items and tell me what he thinks they are for!
> 
> You got an awesome bag by the way!  I am hoping for the same, well except the nail polish I don't even remember what the 2 colors are now lol!






Some guys are so clueless when it comes to girly stuff its hilarious. Maybe I should get the hubby to do that, that is really sweet of your boyfriend to do that for you.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya I did 3 coats of the nail polish, and although it is really sheer, it is super smooth! I was really impressed with that aspect because I hate when nail polishes get all lumpy!
> 
> I put some gold shimmer polish on top and I think it will make a pretty (natural) summer look


 Pretty!


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 11, 2013)

I played with the nail polish tonight, and I really loved it! It definitely was sheer, but after a couple of coats it looked really nice, and it dried really fast for me. Really, really satisfied with this bag, much more so than the last couple of months.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you get this one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha sorry I was thinking of Vanna hands as in Vanna White from Wheel of Fortune.  She used to turn the letters then they got all fancy and were just by touch but maybe I am "dating: myself by referring to a TV show that doesn't exist or she is not on anymore!  Lol

Aww at least he was willing to open on Skype and take away time from talking about life!  



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao he was a bit bawring lol dunno what Vanna hands are(sorry) and no he didn't lol, he would say: nail la cuuurrrr instead of lacquer XD He still has to do it with Birchbox, so I'll ask him to tell me what the stuff is for XD lmao me neither they are just boring colors imo


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao he was a bit bawring lol dunno what Vanna hands are(sorry) and no he didn't lol, he would say: nail la cuuurrrr instead of lacquer XD He still has to do it with Birchbox, so I'll ask him to tell me what the stuff is for XD lmao me neither they are just boring colors imo


 Lol at least he tried.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

My 2 LA experiences are driving to Long Beach to go to Roscoe's Chicken and Waffles then we went to Santa Monica pier and one time we tried to go to Six Flags but it was when there was the fire in 08 and they closed all the freeways so it took 9 hours on this 2 lane road to get to the 405 to get back to San Diego!

If I get the powder I will let you know in case you want to trade!  Happy almost Friday! 



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No kidding. I get all twitchy anytime I have to go anywhere near LA. I rarely leave this area (I even worked a mile and a half from home, I hate commuting that much). My weight is .45. I would prefer the hair powder, otherwise willing to give anything a try.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, yes they are but it is so sweet and cute when they ask "What is that?" then you explain and they are like "Why" and then you try and explain and their eyes glaze over or they shake their heads!  Sometimes he asks about stuff and I am like "It's too complicated to explain, it's just girly." Lol



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks!  Maybe we can be Ipsy bag twins since we are BB twins this month!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope you get the bag you want!


----------



## irene- (Apr 11, 2013)

> Love all the pink!


 Thanks, Its a very pretty baby pink color. I kinda wish I would've gotten both of everything to try out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I played with the nail polish tonight, and I really loved it! It definitely was sheer, but after a couple of coats it looked really nice, *and it dried really fast for me*. Really, really satisfied with this bag, much more so than the last couple of months.


 I'm thinking my polish took long to dry because it's warm here? Not even joking I already have a tan. It's been 80-90 degrees for like the past couple of months. Not complaining though!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha sorry I was thinking of Vanna hands as in Vanna White from Wheel of Fortune.  She used to turn the letters then they got all fancy and were just by touch but maybe I am "dating: myself by referring to a TV show that doesn't exist or she is not on anymore!  Lol
> 
> Aww at least he was willing to open on Skype and take away time from talking about life!


 Oh I see, yeah never seen Wheel of Fortune  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heard about it, know the concept, never saw it XD (I was born the year she left the show, thank you wikipedia lol)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol at least he tried.


 he did, he definitely did XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, yes they are but it is so sweet and cute when they ask "What is that?" then you explain and they are like "Why" and then you try and explain and their eyes glaze over or they shake their heads!  Sometimes he asks about stuff and I am like "It's too complicated to explain, it's just girly." Lol
> 
> Thanks!  Maybe we can be Ipsy bag twins since we are BB twins this month!


 mine just can't understand my need for so much nail polish lol!


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel you. I just put in an email because as this being my first bag it would be nice to hear something.


 Just sent them an email...no tracking info for me either 




 I'm getting anxious since everyone seems to have received their boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, yes they are but it is so sweet and cute when they ask "What is that?" then you explain and they are like "Why" and then you try and explain and their eyes glaze over or they shake their heads!  Sometimes he asks about stuff and I am like "It's too complicated to explain, it's just girly." Lol
> 
> Thanks!  Maybe we can be Ipsy bag twins since we are BB twins this month!


 Lol my hubby does the same a lot of times he just shakes his head and walks away. I get glossybox man for him and he has me open up the boxes with him and tell him what everything is for. I think is cute he actually gets excited for his box.  That would be funny if we are Ipsy twins too!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine just can't understand my need for so much nail polish lol!


 Seems to be an ongoing theme, my hubby says he doesn't know why I get so much nail polish and beauty products he says he likes me without makeup.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 11, 2013)

If they had Glossybox man here I would totally get it for him!  They have BB man but I think it is over priced for what you get.  If it was $10 I would get it for him.  I am impressed he is expanding his views because we got him a cologne sampler from Sephora and it has like facial moisturizer in it or something and I told him "Oh I will put it on my trade list."  He's like "No I want to try it."  

I wonder if they had Ipsy for men what that would look like! LOL



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol my hubby does the same a lot of times he just shakes his head and walks away. I get glossybox man for him and he has me open up the boxes with him and tell him what everything is for. I think is cute he actually gets excited for his box.  That would be funny if we are Ipsy twins too!


 Aww that is sweet!  I always explain beauty products to my husband as beauty is the one thing that is not size dependent.  f you feel fat, makeup isn't like pants you have to squeeze into and hate the way you look.  Just a simple swipe of an eye, lip or nail product can turn your whole day around!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems to be an ongoing theme, my hubby says he doesn't know why I get so much nail polish and beauty products he says he likes me without makeup.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 12, 2013)

It seems like all our bags are stuck in Compton. I was expecting it to be here tomorrow seeing that it was in Compton but it has not moved.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah it is weird.  Mine shows yesterday handed to USPS in Compton on the DHL site and the the USPS website shows it left Hebron, KY and was accepted by USPS.  I hope (fingers crossed) it comes tomorrow.  If not I will be at happy hour after work so I probably won't care so much!  But I hope at least by Saturday!



> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like all our bags are stuck in Compton. I was expecting it to be here tomorrow seeing that it was in Compton but it has not moved.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine says it has departed Compton......come to me!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine just can't understand my need for so much nail polish lol!


 I have this issue, but especially so with the color red. Both in polishes and lip products. There are just so many *shades* of red. And then there's matte and shiny. Or shimmery. Or metallic. And then there's lip stick or gloss? Long wearing, moisturizing, etc etc.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha sorry I was thinking of Vanna hands as in Vanna White from Wheel of Fortune.  *She used to turn the letters then they got all fancy and were just by touch but maybe I am "dating: myself by referring to a TV show that doesn't exist or she is not on anymore*!  Lol
> 
> Aww at least he was willing to open on Skype and take away time from talking about life!


 I got your reference too, but then again, I'm 31. Haha. Believe it or not, the show is still going strong and she's still on it!! I think she's made some deal with the devil though because she doesn't look a day over 25. It's actually kind of creepy (but she's still hawt).


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know!  We got rid of cable 3 years ago so my only way to know about TV shows is what I hear or see on the internet!  That's awesome that she still looks good (but creepy too!).  Maybe she can share the secrets to her youthfulness!



> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got your reference too, but then again, I'm 31. Haha. Believe it or not, the show is still going strong and she's still on it!! I think she's made some deal with the devil though because she doesn't look a day over 25. It's actually kind of creepy (but she's still hawt).


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Aww that is sweet!  I always explain beauty products to my husband as beauty is the one thing that is not size dependent.  f you feel fat, makeup isn't like pants you have to squeeze into and hate the way you look.  Just a simple swipe of an eye, lip or nail product can turn your whole day around!


 so true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have this issue, but especially so with the color red. Both in polishes and lip products. There are just so many *shades* of red. And then there's matte and shiny. Or shimmery. Or metallic. And then there's lip stick or gloss? Long wearing, moisturizing, etc etc.


 yup I same issue XD


----------



## acostakk (Apr 12, 2013)

> My 2 LA experiences are driving to Long Beach to go to Roscoe's Chicken and Waffles then we went to Santa Monica pier and one time we tried to go to Six Flags but it was when there was the fire in 08 and they closed all the freeways so it took 9 hours on this 2 lane road to get to the 405 to get back to San Diego! If I get the powder I will let you know in case you want to trade! Â Happy almost Friday!Â


 I just checked again (OCD much?) and my bag has left Compton and is IN GLENDALE! Hooray! There's hope for tomorrow! My mail lady gets kinda freaked out when I stalk her. Totally up for a trade if needed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 12, 2013)

Hooray!  Hope it comes tomorrow!  I will check mine too!  Will PM you if I get one of your desired items!

Have a good night, an AWESOME friday and a happy weekend!  It's supposed to be nice!



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just checked again (OCD much?) and my bag has left Compton and is IN GLENDALE! Hooray! There's hope for tomorrow! My mail lady gets kinda freaked out when I stalk her. Totally up for a trade if needed


----------



## rainpetal (Apr 12, 2013)

Got my bag today.  I got:

Blush in Sweet Cheeks

Powder Play

Two Cosmetics

Nail Polish in Of Corset I'll Call You

Anybody who is interested in swapping the Mica Powder for the Two Cosmetics eye shadow duo, send me a message.  I only got this bag for the Mica powder, so I'm a bit bummed that I didn't get it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 12, 2013)

For the record, if anyone is interested in purchasing full-sizes or travel sizes of the Sexy Hair line.. it's buy 2 get 1 free at Ulta right now, plus you can use the $5 off $25 Ipsy coupon.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm still waiting for mine too! lol At least it's in my state....still so far away though!


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm 24, and I grew up with Pat Sajak and Vanna White. It was a really good way to learn spelling and morphology for my non-English speaking parents. My bag arrived today. I'm surprised that it wasn't keeping the others headed the same way (probably broke free), but if it's any consolation, I'm waiting on Birchbox.


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 12, 2013)

Sorry duplicate post, my phone froze up.


----------



## Lisabette (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine sat for 3 days in Forest Park, GA then it finally moved but when I check my tracking it says April 15? Really? It's at my post office which is like 15 minutes away lol

It never usually takes this long, most of the time I get the tracking after I get my bag...

I'm hoping it's here later today or at least by Sat. &amp; crossing my fingers for a blush that's in one piece.


----------



## SweetTea (Apr 12, 2013)

I used the soy renewal tonight, and oh my god, my hair feels like hair.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I see, yeah never seen Wheel of Fortune  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heard about it, know the concept, never saw it XD (I was born the year she left the show, thank you wikipedia lol)


 Vanna White is totally STILL the hostess of Wheel of Fortune. LOL She *started* in 1982-- not left. She has been on that show for the last 30 years! 




 &lt;----------- this is her clapping every time someone spins the wheel.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the soy renewal tonight, and oh my god, my hair feels like hair.


 SERIOUSLY GREAT STUFF! I want to soak my head in it. I am buying it.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya I did 3 coats of the nail polish, and although it is really sheer, it is super smooth! I was really impressed with that aspect because I hate when nail polishes get all lumpy!
> 
> I put some gold shimmer polish on top and I think it will make a pretty (natural) summer look


 Ok, seriously? YOU SHOULD BE A HAND MODEL! You have lovely hands, perfectly shaped nails and it looks awesome on you.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *irene-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I did my nails, the polish is soo runny it got all up in my cuticles. It's also really sheer, I might only use it for a base to a french manicure or glitter. Anyways- i used a white polish first then applied 3 thin coats of the pink shade and like someone mentioned earlier it took for-ev-ver to dry. Here's the result:
> 
> 
> ...


 Your nails look fantastic. Did you shake up the bottle a lot? Maybe that is why runny? Just thinking of solutions. Love the swatches. Thanks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine was runny, too...kept pooling around my cuticles.

BUT, I do have to say that the finish is nice. Takes foreeeever to dry, but it is nice and shiny and chipped very little in the last 24 hours, which is unheard of for me. So I don't dislike it as much as I did, at first! Just wish it took fewer coats...


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was runny, too...kept pooling around my cuticles.
> 
> BUT, I do have to say that the finish is nice. Takes foreeeever to dry, but it is nice and shiny and chipped very little in the last 24 hours, which is unheard of for me. So I don't dislike it as much as I did, at first! Just wish it took fewer coats...


 I reeeeallly don't have the patience (or the coordination) to use a polish that requires that many coats and that much drying time. That's exactly why I LOVE matte, suede, and textured polishes. Not much drying time at all. I haven't gotten my bag yet, but if I get the darker pink I will try it on my toes. If I get the lighter shade, I might just have to troll the trade threads to see if there's someone else who wants it...


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 12, 2013)

> Ok, seriously? YOU SHOULD BE A HAND MODEL! You have lovely hands, perfectly shaped nails and it looks awesome on you.Â


 oh my gosh you are too sweet! I hate my hands they are always so dry! but I do like them more when I have pretty polish on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aricukier (Apr 12, 2013)

So, after my bag sat in forest park for 3 days, it is now sitting in the DHL warehouse in Orlando for 3 days.  I live in Orlando, why has it not yet been tendered to USPS? So frustrating.  Patience I guess.


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 12, 2013)

> SERIOUSLY GREAT STUFF! I want to soak my head in it. I am buying it.Â


 Right?! I used it the other night and loved it! Definitely going to buy the full size


----------



## chelsbot92 (Apr 12, 2013)

Got my bag yesterday! Here's what I got: -Sation in Love at First Byte -Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal -Be a Bombshell in Sweet Cheeks -Two Cosmetics Eye Shadow duo in Heartache I was really hoping for the Mica Beauty Shimmer in Earth but I'm still really pleased with this month's glam bag. Probably one of the best one's since January. I tried the Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal last night. After I got out of the shower, I put just a little bit in my hair then dried it. I helped it dry fast and it did not dry greasing look or anything. My hair looks healthy and smooth! It's an amazing product! I deff buying the full size! Ulta is having buy 2 get 1 free on their professnial hair care products so I think I gonna buy the Big Sexy Hair spary we got in the January bag, the Healthy Sexy hair Soy Renewal, and I wanna try the Play Powder too. Has anyone that got it in their bag tried it yet? I also am so in love with the Be a Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks! I looks so beautiful on! I haven't tried the nail polish yet but I'm really excited too so I'll post a picture when I do!


----------



## lucyla8 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, after my bag sat in forest park for 3 days, it is now sitting in the DHL warehouse in Orlando for 3 days.  I live in Orlando, why has it not yet been tendered to USPS? So frustrating.  Patience I guess.


 Same here!!  I live 20 mins away from the warehouse!  I was complaining about FedEx Smartpost but DHL is worse...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Apr 12, 2013)

Really not liking the new shipping method. my bag used to come from NC to Southeastern PA in a straight line in a matter of 2 or 3 days. Now it has been 4 days and my bag had to go to Kentucky then Maryland, and I see now was just missent to a town 45 minutes NORTH of me. wth?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ruhimaach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just sent them an email...no tracking info for me either
> 
> ...


 Same here.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww drat!  Road trip!  If I did not have to deal with LA traffic I would totally go!  Let's hope our bags show up tomorrow!  What was your weight?  Mine was .4 something.  I am crossing fingers for Mica and Sexy Soy or whatever!


 Aww come on you guys!! It's not that bad up here!  I have to drive back and forth to and from downtown 2 times a day.  (My kids are babysat by family there.) I also drive down to Orange County (Foothill Ranch to be exact) every Saturday to visit my parents.  You just need to know which times to go!  I can pick up everyone's bag and hand deliver them tomorrow if you want.  I'm close to Glendale too! Haha! (My bag is also stuck in "City of Compton".. makes me think of 90s rap songs.. WORD)


----------



## Souly (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.


 Me too. Trying to be patient. I just want to know what color of blush I got!


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 12, 2013)

My coworker and I both subscribe to Ipsy and have it sent to our office. Well... she got hers today, but mine still isn't here 



 wahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2013)

> Got my bag yesterday! Here's what I got: -Sation in Love at First Byte -Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal -Be a Bombshell in Sweet Cheeks -Two Cosmetics Eye Shadow duo in Heartache I was really hoping for the Mica Beauty Shimmer in Earth but I'm still really pleased with this month's glam bag. Probably one of the best one's since January. I tried the Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal last night. After I got out of the shower, I put just a little bit in my hair then dried it. I helped it dry fast and it did not dry greasing look or anything. My hair looks healthy and smooth! It's an amazing product! I deff buying the full size! Ulta is having buy 2 get 1 free on their professnial hair care products so I think I gonna buy the Big Sexy Hair spary we got in the January bag, the Healthy Sexy hair Soy Renewal, and I wanna try the Play Powder too. Has anyone that got it in their bag tried it yet? I also am so in love with the Be a Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks! I looks so beautiful on! I haven't tried the nail polish yet but I'm really excited too so I'll post a picture when I do!


 I got this bag too.. My daughter got this only with the pink polish. We both aren't interested in the eyeshadow and wanted the Mica. I can't wait to try out the Soy stuff today.. I wish one of us had received the powder so we could try it out. Dry shampoo sprays never work for me and I wondered if the powder would.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Apr 12, 2013)

OMG DHL is HORRIBLE....It was in Kentucky 4 days ago...then it went to Maryland...Now its back in Kentucky!!!  I am in PA...It's never gonna get here:-(


----------



## katlyne (Apr 12, 2013)

at least you guys' bags have shipped. I'm still in the no-tracking camp and I'm less than an hour away from a DHL hub....


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

Evidently my bag is out for delivery. As of yesterday. And the mail just came. And I still don't have my bag.


----------



## lms1988 (Apr 12, 2013)

I finally got my shipping email today, but look what they included in the email:

_Finally, your April Glam Bag (the Bag itself) did not pass our high standards for quality, so you will be receiving April's Pretty In Pink products in a different bag. The good news is that we will send you a complimentary un-damaged April Glam Bag with your May Glam Bag shipment! We are sincerely sorry for the inconvenience and appreciate your understanding._ 

I wonder what bag I'm getting...


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Evidently my bag is out for delivery. As of yesterday. And the mail just came. And I still don't have my bag.


 My tracking says delivered, but I don't have it.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my shipping email today, but look what they included in the email:
> 
> ...


 0.o interesting. I hope its not a repeat bag, that would make me a little disappointed. I think they just ran out of the bags...... so they made up some BS.


----------



## lms1988 (Apr 12, 2013)

I know, that would stink. However, I wouldn't mind getting the October chevron bag. My first bag was the November bag.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vanna White is totally STILL the hostess of Wheel of Fortune. LOL She *started* in 1982-- not left. She has been on that show for the last 30 years!
> 
> ...


 As I said, I don't watch the show and also said thanks wikipedia, meaning that's where I got my info, it says she left in 1991, I'm not 30, I'm 21 lol


----------



## katlyne (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, that would stink. However, I wouldn't mind getting the October chevron bag. My first bag was the November bag.


 I would like that, my first bag was in december.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, that would stink. However, I wouldn't mind getting the October chevron bag. My first bag was the November bag.


 The chevron bag, the mesh bags and the December silver rectangle bags are my favorites though I love the mesh bags more because it's see through and better for travel (shower use).


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my shipping email today, but look what they included in the email:
> 
> ...


 this is the same email i got too about an hour ago. no working tracking number as of yet - probably update tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## votedreads (Apr 12, 2013)

For anyone who is wondering, the powder play is amazing as well. Great hold and easy to use. I haven't gotten my bag but I think I'm getting powder play cause of the weight....and I already have it :/. at least i'm getting something i'll end up using!


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 12, 2013)

Got mine today.

Blush in sweet cheeks...really nice colour

The pink shadows

Powder play

polish in Love at First Byte


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 12, 2013)

I received the same email and I think that it's complete bull haha


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping there are some Ipsy AND Birchbox lovers on here.... I got the Soy Renewal, but I already use the Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle.  Do you think it would be ok to use both together (i.e. spray on the Protector, comb through, then comb through the Soy Renewal and blowdry) or would that be overkill?
> 
> My hair is going into humidity frizz overdrive due to a recent heat wave here, and I need all the help I can get!


 I got the soy renewal in my Ipsy bag. Not heavy at all. It says you can also use it on dry hair too for frizz which I did. It made my hair really soft much better than all the others I have tried. You could use the beauty protector on the hair wet and when done use some Soy renewal on your dry hair.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The chevron bag, the mesh bags and the December silver rectangle bags are my favorites though I love the mesh bags more because it's see through and better for travel (shower use).


 The december bag was my first and I use that and the target bags in my purse to carry all my essentials.  The rest of the bags I've gotten from ispy don't compare to the Dec bag quality.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww come on you guys!! It's not that bad up here!  I have to drive back and forth to and from downtown 2 times a day.  (My kids are babysat by family there.) I also drive down to Orange County (Foothill Ranch to be exact) every Saturday to visit my parents.  You just need to know which times to go!  I can pick up everyone's bag and hand deliver them tomorrow if you want.  I'm close to Glendale too! Haha! (My bag is also stuck in "City of Compton".. makes me think of 90s rap songs.. WORD)


 San Diego is so calm compared to Los Angeles. My husband got rear ended twice in a month when he was going up there a lot. I am spoiled and won't even drive on the 5 south of downtown San Diego though. We went to the American Girl store recently and it was nothing but traffic the whole way and that was a weekend. North San Diego County can be quite a mess too though with traffic.


----------



## JamieRobinson (Apr 12, 2013)

Got my bag today and was happy with the selections. I got healthy sexy hair soy renewal, the blush in beach please, the mica eyeshadow in earth and the nail polish in love at first byte. Only issue with mine is my nail polish is cracked. Thankfully it's just barely leaking (A little in the box.) and didn't get on the bag or anything else.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, the soy stuff is fabulous! My hair really did dry quicker and is less frizzy and is so!so!SOFT!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif_Finally, your April Glam Bag (the Bag itself) did not pass our high standards for quality, so you will be receiving April's Pretty In Pink products in a different bag. The good news is that we will send you a complimentary un-damaged April Glam Bag with your May Glam Bag shipment! We are sincerely sorry for the inconvenience and appreciate your understanding._


 I got this too. I'll be happy to get a free bag no matter what it is, provided they really do send the white/pink one in May. I bet they send the one from last month, although it would be nice if it were something new and mysterious.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 12, 2013)

That December bag is my most favorite, I keep lip stuff and liners in it, in my purse. I would LOVE to have another like that.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 12, 2013)

All; the raves about the soy renewal make me even more sad that I didn't get it. The powder stuff is going to be useless to me. Anyone interested in swapping it? I may just end up buying the soy stuff anyway! hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 12, 2013)

> I finally got my shipping email today, but look what they included in the email: _Finally, your April Glam Bag (the Bag itself) did not pass our high standards for quality, so you will be receiving April's Pretty In Pink products in a different bag. The good news is that we will send you a complimentary un-damaged April Glam Bag with your May Glam Bag shipment! We are sincerely sorry for the inconvenience and appreciate your understanding._ I wonder what bag I'm getting...


 Me too.


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 12, 2013)

So, about that email they are sending out... "_Finally, your April Glam Bag (the Bag itself) did not pass our high standards for quality, so you will be receiving April's Pretty In Pink products in a different bag. The good news is that we will send you a complimentary un-damaged April Glam Bag with your May Glam Bag shipment! We are sincerely sorry for the inconvenience and appreciate your understanding."_

My coworker and I both got that email today; her bag was delivered today but I am still waiting on mine. Just wanted to let you all know that even though she got that email, she did get the April bag that has been advertised. 

I guess we will see what happens with the rest of us!


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 12, 2013)

looks like all us ladies who didnt get an email in the beginning got stuck with the box of not so good ipsy bags LOL. hoping to see what bag it is they are giving us.


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 12, 2013)

Got my GlamBag with the mail this afternoon. =) (DHL does seem slower then then post office, to me- Just a touch, but still)

I think that given the choice, everything was just what I would have picked for myself this month.

I haven't gotten a chance to give anything a try yet, but I'm looking forward to trying something new for my eyes and hair this weekend.

I got the Powder Play, Mica Shimmer, Sweet Cheeks and Love at First Byte.

The blush was pretty badly broken, and a lot of the powder had leaked out of the compact. Most of it stayed inside the cardboard box, so the inside of the bag still looks fine.

I sent a note to IpsyCare and snapped a couple pics of the compact next to my shipping label. I haven't heard back, but hopefully they'll be able to get me a replacement.

I'm really pleased with the Mica shadow, though- I tried a bit on the back of my hand and it's just gorgeous.

_(Weight was 0.4615 lbs, for those curious!)_


----------



## sprite9034 (Apr 12, 2013)

Got my bag (in San Francisco, fwiw)! Got-

Soy treatment (excited to try, especially after everyone's glowing reviews here)

Love at First Byte polish (not something I would've chosen, but I'm looking forward to trying it)

Sweet Cheeks blush (was open to either color)

Two duo eyeshadow (Pink does NOT look good on my eyes- What are some other ways to use this?)

It also weighed .5036.

Overall, pretty happy- My last bag was March '12, and Ipsy has seemed to have come a long way since then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, the soy stuff is fabulous! My hair really did dry quicker and is less frizzy and is so!so!SOFT!


 OOH. Based on my weight I think I'm getting the powder play (which makes me happy, that stuff is awesome!), but after hearing so many awesome things about the Soy stuff I might just have to buy some!


----------



## Jwhackers (Apr 12, 2013)

Finally got my bag! Excited about the combination I got! The only preference I really had was that I wanted the soy renewal, and luckily I got it!!

I got:

Healthy sexy hair soy renewal nourishing styling treatment

Sation Nail lacquer in Love at First Byte

Two cosmetics duo eyeshadow in heartache

Be a bombshell Sweet cheeks blush


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 12, 2013)

Ugh. I'd be happy to get ANY email from Ipsy regarding my bag. Anything at all to let me know what's up. Still no update to my account, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cindimpan (Apr 12, 2013)

DHL has been horrible. I've been getting Ipsy for the last three months and it has never been that slow. Hopefully they'll switch back next month to USPS.

So I haven't gotten my bag yet, it's in Auburn, WA this morning. Says it didn't deliver and my tracking doesn't say a date when it's coming yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh well.

I'm hoping to get:

Blush in Sweet Cheeks

MICA Shimmer eyeshadow

The soy renewel for hair

and I don't really care about the color of the nail polish.

Last month I got a pink eyeshadow in my Ipsy bag... So I really don't want to get the two eye shadows that are pink.

Although the shimmer one looks pink, but the ones that are in the duo are too close to the color I got... Crossing my fingers for the MICA eyeshadow.


----------



## 1lenna1 (Apr 12, 2013)

So I just opened my Ipsy bag (.512) :

Beach Please blush- really wanted sweet cheeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Soy renewal 

Two cosmetics eyeshadow

Of corset Ill call you nail polish


----------



## surelyslim (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> San Diego is so calm compared to Los Angeles. My husband got rear ended twice in a month when he was going up there a lot. I am spoiled and won't even drive on the 5 south of downtown San Diego though. We went to the American Girl store recently and it was nothing but traffic the whole way and that was a weekend. North San Diego County can be quite a mess too though with traffic.


 It is, but there are also parts of SD which I would like to avoid if I could.. such as the Mira Mesa exit off the 15. My bf and I were recently rear-ended near there and we were seconds away from the exit. Kinda sucks because he lives near there also.

I don't drive myself, so luckily this isn't something I look forward to once I do. SD is so spread out that it's getting harder not having a more reliable way to get around.


----------



## Rochellena (Apr 12, 2013)

I tried out the blush today (Sweet Cheeks), and I really didn't like the way it looked at all, so I decided it use it on my eyes instead and I love it! I didn't own any sort of pink-y eyeshadow before, so it's perfect!


----------



## ashleigh12 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is my favorite bag so far. I joined in January.

What I received:

Be a Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks - At first I was disappointed because in the pan it seems kind of boring, but once I swatched it, I loved it. It reminds me A LOT of Nars Orgasm ... which is great, because I stopped using Orgasm once I hit pan on it cus I didn't want to run out, lol.

Sation Nail Lacquer in Love At First Byte - I didn't really care either way about which shade I got ... seems like it's a nude-ish/pink but I haven't tried it on yet. I don't own any polishes in this shade, so we'll see ... not sure what I think yet.

Two Cosmetics eyeshadow duo in Heartache - I actually really love this. The colors aren't too pink and I think they'll be really flattering on.

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal - I'm sooooo glad I got this in my bag. I've been meaning to try something like this for my frizzy hair.


----------



## bwgraham (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The december bag was my first and I use that and the target bags in my purse to carry all my essentials.  The rest of the bags I've gotten from ispy don't compare to the Dec bag quality.


 november and december are by far my favorites!~ my son lost my november bag though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  it was holding my iphone earbuds and wall charger too i was so bummed.... hoping for another bag to live up to these ones lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If they had Glossybox man here I would totally get it for him!  They have BB man but I think it is over priced for what you get.  If it was $10 I would get it for him.  I am impressed he is expanding his views because we got him a cologne sampler from Sephora and it has like facial moisturizer in it or something and I told him "Oh I will put it on my trade list."  He's like "No I want to try it."
> 
> ...


 I think is so cute when guys get into cosmetics lol. Glossybox man is definitely worth it, its quarterly here last box he got 3 full size products. He has found a few things he loves and will repurchase its about the same price as BB man but I don't mind it since its quarterly.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got your reference too, but then again, I'm 31. Haha. Believe it or not, the show is still going strong and she's still on it!! I think she's made some deal with the devil though because she doesn't look a day over 25. It's actually kind of creepy (but she's still hawt).







 I don't know how she does it.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 12, 2013)

wow so my tracking finally updated and my bag weighs 0.7503 lbs.! i wonder what new bag they are sending me LOL. this could be a good or bad thing that im not getting mine in the original bag. 

i live in FL too and its in GA so i should get my bag soon.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rochellena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried out the blush today (Sweet Cheeks), and I really didn't like the way it looked at all, so I decided it use it on my eyes instead and I love it! I didn't own any sort of pink-y eyeshadow before, so it's perfect!


 Excellent idea! I tried it as a blush today and wasn't really a fan either, but I'll try it as an eyeshadow tomorrow.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lms1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my shipping email today, but look what they included in the email:
> 
> ...


 I got that same email. I didn't notice that paragraph until I saw this post....

Has anyone asked ipsy about what this means?

I think im a little more concerned because I just canceled the subscription on this account. I reopened my second sub to get the blush and closed it already.... Now im a little confused as what to do.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 12, 2013)

I received my bag today, everything was the either/or that I wanted except for the eye shadow...I didn't have a preference so either was fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In my pictures, the blush color (sweet cheeks) looks similar to the darker side of the pink duo shadow, but the blush is a bit brighter pink.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 13, 2013)

OMG every time I have typed Compton CA I have been trying to get the spng "Straight out of Compton" out of my head!  Although I am sure the song you are referring to is Dr. Dre/Snoop Dogg.  I never referenced if because I figured no one would know what I was talking about!

I got the Two Cosmetics in Heartache

Be A Bombshell Blush In Sweet Cheeks

Big Sexy Hair Powder Play and 

Sation in Corset whatever.

I got 0/0 things I wanted.  Better luck next month!



> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww come on you guys!! It's not that bad up here!  I have to drive back and forth to and from downtown 2 times a day.  (My kids are babysat by family there.) I also drive down to Orange County (Foothill Ranch to be exact) every Saturday to visit my parents.  You just need to know which times to go!  I can pick up everyone's bag and hand deliver them tomorrow if you want.  I'm close to Glendale too! Haha! (My bag is also stuck in "City of Compton".. makes me think of 90s rap songs.. WORD)


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG every time I have typed Compton CA I have been trying to get the spng "Straight out of Compton" out of my head!  Although I am sure the song you are referring to is Dr. Dre/Snoop Dogg.  I never referenced if because I figured no one would know what I was talking about!
> 
> ...


 aww that's too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you get to trade for what you wanted


----------



## lovepink (Apr 13, 2013)

Aww thanks Gabi!  I am sure I will, but if not it is ok too.  Everytime I think "Oh I want that in my bag," I never get it!  Lol guess I should stop hoping any maybe I will get what I want!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aww that's too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope you get to trade for what you wanted


----------



## Jill6358 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sprite9034* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two duo eyeshadow (Pink does NOT look good on my eyes- What are some other ways to use this?)


 Agreed.  I got pink eye shadow in the last bag too.  I have blue eyes and I'm not a 14 yr old girl.  Do I want to look like I've been crying all night, or maybe have a case of Pink Eye?  No, I don't, I work in an office and I don't make youtube videos. 








> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is, but there are also parts of SD which I would like to avoid if I could.. such as the Mira Mesa exit off the 15. My bf and I were recently rear-ended near there and we were seconds away from the exit. Kinda sucks because he lives near there also.
> 
> I don't drive myself, so luckily this isn't something I look forward to once I do. SD is so spread out that it's getting harder not having a more reliable way to get around.


 I live in PB!  Hubby and I moved here a year ago and my car was hit twice in 6 months.  Driving here is atrocious.  I hear ya and I really wish there was another way to travel here too!  We love to go out drinking in North Park and Hillcrest and one of us always has to DD, I would love it if we could take a subway, train or something.  Cabs are sooooo expensive, like everything here.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG every time I have typed Compton CA I have been trying to get the spng "Straight out of Compton" out of my head!  Although I am sure the song you are referring to is Dr. Dre/Snoop Dogg.  I never referenced if because I figured no one would know what I was talking about!
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear you didn't get the bag you wanted. I thought the same thing when I read the post talking about Compton now I cant get that song out of my head.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww thanks Gabi!  I am sure I will, but if not it is ok too.  Everytime I think "Oh I want that in my bag," I never get it!  Lol guess I should stop hoping any maybe I will get what I want!


 I just remembered our weights were pretty similar so I might be getting this one too.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 13, 2013)

Can anyone confirm the size of the red sexy hair product...I have a friend who is claiming it is full sized (not received her bag yet), but I thought it was a sample size. I'd like to have the info before telling her otherwise LOL


----------



## lovepink (Apr 13, 2013)

Hahaha sorry it is stuck in your head!  I am glad at least other people had heard of it! Thanks about the bag.  it is ok.  I guess I got 1/4 since I wanted the pinker of the two polishes and I got that! Updated my trade list and will hope I can trade for the items I want.  If not there will always be "new" stuff I want!  Hope you get the items you want when your bag gets to you!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to hear you didn't get the bag you wanted. I thought the same thing when I read the post talking about Compton now I cant get that song out of my head.


----------



## sprite9034 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone confirm the size of the red sexy hair product...I have a friend who is claiming it is full sized (not received her bag yet), but I thought it was a sample size. I'd like to have the info before telling her otherwise LOL


 It's definitely not full size- Not in front of me, but I'd say it's no more than 2oz or so.

I WISH it was full size!!!

ETA: Totally misread- The soy product is no more than 2oz, not sure about the powder- Sorry!

ETA again: If you look at the pics in the thread, the red product is no bigger than the full size nail polish bottle- I hope that's not the full size!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww thanks Gabi!  I am sure I will, but if not it is ok too.  Everytime I think "Oh I want that in my bag," I never get it!  Lol guess I should stop hoping any maybe I will get what I want!


 no fair! hope you get stuff you want next month XD


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 0.o interesting. I hope its not a repeat bag, that would make me a little disappointed. I think they just ran out of the bags...... so they made up some BS.


 I am thinking, after reading the comments on both ipsy and FaceBook, that MANY MANY people had broken blushes and that had ruined sooo many bags. They have had to re-send out hundreds if not more. This new shipping system has apparently caused a lot of problems with no tracking, delayed tracking, wrong tracking, broken blushes, broken polishes, damaged bags and really pissed off subscribers. I bet 'ya bottom dollar they never use DHL again!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG every time I have typed Compton CA I have been trying to get the spng "Straight out of Compton" out of my head!  Although I am sure the song you are referring to is Dr. Dre/Snoop Dogg.  I never referenced if because I figured no one would know what I was talking about!


 "Rollin' down the street smokin endo... sippin' on gin n juice (laid back) got my mind on my money and my money on my mind..." LOVE ME SOME SNOOP! 



 And I swear that was stuck in my head, too.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 13, 2013)

> I received my bag today, everything was the either/or that I wanted except for the eye shadow...I didn't have a preference so either was fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In my pictures, the blush color (sweet cheeks) looks similar to the darker side of the pink duo shadow, but the blush is a bit brighter pink.


 I got this same exact bag variation. Was hoping for opposite items, but no biggie. The blush is quite pretty and I know the hair stuff will get used, eventually... same with the pink shadows.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Rollin' down the street smokin endo... sippin' on gin n juice (laid back) got my mind on my money and my money on my mind..." LOVE ME SOME SNOOP!
> 
> ...


 lols omg i'm dead


----------



## JamieO (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG every time I have typed Compton CA I have been trying to get the spng "Straight out of Compton" out of my head!  Although I am sure the song you are referring to is Dr. Dre/Snoop Dogg.  I never referenced if because I figured no one would know what I was talking about!
> 
> ...


 Well thanks guys. My head is now filled with 90's gangsta rap. And it's gotta be bumpin'. CITY OF COMPTON!

It ain't nothing but a G thang baaaaaaaaaaby.


----------



## birchhughes (Apr 13, 2013)

> Well thanks guys. My head is now filled with 90's gangsta rap. And it's gotta be bumpin'. CITY OF COMPTON! It ain't nothing but a G thang baaaaaaaaaaby.Â


 We keep it rocking, yeah we keep it rockin. Now shake lol!


----------



## nishino (Apr 13, 2013)

wheeee!  my glambag arrived in the mail today!  I was worried because it looked as if it'd been stuck in kentucky for days.

I was so totally meh about this bag until I actually received it and got to swatch that gorgeous Sweet Cheeks blush.  I find it insanely pigmented and blends out to the most gorgeous satin finish.  I barely touched it with my brush and the powder came loose right away and even that tiny bit was almost too much.  I thought I was in love with my Tarina Tarantino and Tartes but this could be a contender!  

I love the blush so much I barely remember what the other stuff in the bag was, lol.

So happy to be excited about Ipsy again, I was contemplating canceling my account because I just wasn't getting introduced to anything really new or exciting.  But now my faith is restored.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha sorry it is stuck in your head!  I am glad at least other people had heard of it! Thanks about the bag.  it is ok.  I guess I got 1/4 since I wanted the pinker of the two polishes and I got that! Updated my trade list and will hope I can trade for the items I want.  If not there will always be "new" stuff I want!  Hope you get the items you want when your bag gets to you!


 Thanks! Good luck on trading for the things you want.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Rollin' down the street smokin endo... sippin' on gin n juice (laid back) got my mind on my money and my money on my mind..." LOVE ME SOME SNOOP!
> 
> ...






 I had to go look at that video on you tube after reading this.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well thanks guys. My head is now filled with 90's gangsta rap. And it's gotta be bumpin'. CITY OF COMPTON!
> 
> It ain't nothing but a G thang baaaaaaaaaaby.


  Lmao


----------



## cari12 (Apr 13, 2013)

Holy guac.

I checked my tracking this morning on DHL and saw it finally got passed on to USPS and thought "oh good, just a few more days!". Except no. They changed the method of shipping using USPS to barge instead of air. My estimated delivery? April 26th. At least I won't have to wait long to see May's spoilers after I get my April bag. Haha.


----------



## katcole (Apr 13, 2013)

Im 47 with 4 grand children and I knew the lyrics to that song lol.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 13, 2013)

The Powder Play is .07 oz or 2g.  I think they sell a slightly bigger one maybe 2 oz in the racks by the registers at Ulta.  Maybe your friend just got super lucky and got a Ipsy stylist's bag!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone confirm the size of the red sexy hair product...I have a friend who is claiming it is full sized (not received her bag yet), but I thought it was a sample size. I'd like to have the info before telling her otherwise LOL


----------



## lovepink (Apr 13, 2013)

I have updated the trade list for things I am looking for.  I most want to trade the blush because I am hopring to give it to a friend for her birthday!  I hae 2 weeks to accomplish my mission (Cue Mission Impossible music).  I think I will succeed, if not it means I will have to go shopping, Oh darn, not the shoppings!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Good luck on trading for the things you want.


 I wish GB here could get it together to make a man box!  I think that the whole sub box thing has been really getting big lately and that there are some good ones out there and bad ones.  I am looking forward to next months Ipsy bag!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think is so cute when guys get into cosmetics lol. Glossybox man is definitely worth it, its quarterly here last box he got 3 full size products. He has found a few things he loves and will repurchase its about the same price as BB man but I don't mind it since its quarterly.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 13, 2013)

My mother came over this morning with my dad to work on the house next door (they own it, plus the house we currently rent from them) and she texted me (I was still in bed) and said: "Hey, there's a bright hot pink envelope on your front poooooorch..." I DASHED OUT OF BED TO THE FRONT DOOR SOOOO FAST lol!

I received:

Two Cosmetics eyeshadow in Heartache (LOVE IT, I was hoping for this)

Be a Bombshell in Sweet Cheeks (I think it's just darling, it's gorgeous)

Sation Polish in Love at First Byte (hmmm, I was hoping for the light pink, I've never been a peach gal, but it's not bad)

Big Sexy Hair Powder Play (this I'm sad about, I really wanted to try the soy one, I already have the powder play, and I'm not a fan)

I'll be posting on my blog either tonight or tomorrow! A full review!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 13, 2013)

Mine is out for delivery! Woohoo!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy guac.
> 
> I checked my tracking this morning on DHL and saw it finally got passed on to USPS and thought "oh good, just a few more days!". Except no. They changed the method of shipping using USPS to barge instead of air. My estimated delivery? April 26th. At least I won't have to wait long to see May's spoilers after I get my April bag. Haha.


 Aww that's wrong! Hopefully it gets to you sooner.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have updated the trade list for things I am looking for.  I most want to trade the blush because I am hopring to give it to a friend for her birthday!  I hae 2 weeks to accomplish my mission (Cue Mission Impossible music).  I think I will succeed, if not it means I will have to go shopping, Oh darn, not the shoppings!
> 
> I wish GB here could get it together to make a man box!  I think that the whole sub box thing has been really getting big lately and that there are some good ones out there and bad ones.  I am looking forward to next months Ipsy bag!


 Me too, as soon as I know what I'm getting for the month I'm like what's coming next month?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mother came over this morning with my dad to work on the house next door (they own it, plus the house we currently rent from them) and she texted me (I was still in bed) and said: "Hey, there's a bright hot pink envelope on your front poooooorch..." I DASHED OUT OF BED TO THE FRONT DOOR SOOOO FAST lol!
> 
> ...


 Lmao that's the best way to wake up!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We keep it rocking, yeah we keep it rockin. Now shake lol!


 kk, now I have Tupac in my head!! (shake it baby... shh-ake... shake it baby) I know "California knows how to party" but this thread KEEPS ME RAWKIN! We are the cool kids on makeup talk. LOL LOL


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im 47 with 4 grand children and I knew the lyrics to that song lol.


 I'm 48 and no kiddies or grandkids, but I have two little steppies who come for a long weekend every other week. It is good to know we are of all different ages on this site. I think it can bring a lot to the conversation. I am happy to share what i know and learn from you all. Thank you, Dear Ladies.


----------



## cindimpan (Apr 13, 2013)

Got my bag today in the mail!



I love it! I was so hoping for the MICA shimmer eyeshadow in earth... Got it! Sweet cheeks is nice, honestly the best color for me since I'm very pale. Don't care for the nail polish at all and the hair powders just ehhh. Overall I'm ok with this bag. For the past three months I've been satisfied with what I've gotten.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 13, 2013)

Is there a special thread to go to if I want to try to trade nail polish with someone? I got the peach color Love at First Byte and would like to trade for the more pinky color Of Corset I'll Call You.  I would just order it from the company, but shipping would cost as much as the polish itself! Yikes!  I think I have a link saved for the general trading on here, but I was hoping there was a thread just for Ipsy as this is all I really want to trade right now.  Thanks!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 13, 2013)

Got Beach Please, which looks really bright for me, so will take a light hand. Powder Play which will be given away. Mica Shimmer Powder, which I wanted. Love at First Byte, which I didn't want but I actually like on. So very happy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 13, 2013)

For those of you who received the Healthy Sexy Hair treatment...do you have to use a lot of it? I looked at the full-size today at Ulta &amp; it's not as big as I was expecting. I have pretty long hair, so I'm hoping a little goes a long way


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 13, 2013)

I got my bag yesterday ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My weight was 0.514 for those curious. And I am super happy with it since I got all the items I was hoping for, except the nail polish and now that I see the one I got I think I will like it, too. Here is what I got:

Be A Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks - I have some lighter pinks, but this one is a nice pearly medium pink that I think will be fun to play with on my pale skin tone (though I think it would like nice on other tones as well), it looked like nothing special in the pan, but it is gorgeous swatched.

Two Cosmetics eyeshadow duo in Heartache - I really wanted this and not the Mica, so I am especially happy to have this. The matte side is a sort of mauve rose color and the shimmery side is light pink. I have blue eyes and I see lots of pretty looks with pink eyeshadow that look really good with blue eyes.

Sexy Hair Soy Renewal - at first I had not preference on this, but then I started reading more about this and was hoping to get it, and I did. I will probably try it over the weekend.

Sation nail lacquer in Love at First Byte - to me this looks like a peachy pink color and I think it will look nice a bit sheer on my nails. If I was not really loving the color I already have on I would try this polish right now.


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got my bag today. Tried the nail polish before work, and it comes out clear on my nails. Well, close. You can see a slight, slight tint of pink though. (I know, base coat first)

How do you use the powder exactly? After shower? Anytime?

The blush looks fantastic, I can't wait to use it,.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The eyeshadow, I don't know yet, but looks good.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag today. Tried the nail polish before work, and it comes out clear on my nails. Well, close. You can see a slight, slight tint of pink though.
> 
> ...


 YOU!!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my bag today. Tried the nail polish before work, and it comes out clear on my nails. Well, close. You can see a slight, slight tint of pink though. (I know, base coat first)
> 
> ...


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Look who got Ipsy! XD


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Rollin' down the street smokin endo... sippin' on gin n juice (laid back) got my mind on my money and my money on my mind..." LOVE ME SOME SNOOP!
> 
> ...


 LOL!


----------



## Yukiko (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YOU!!!!!!


 
WHAT ABOUT ME? D:



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Look who got Ipsy! XD


 I know. Normally, I don't cave into peer pressure. &gt;:


----------



## JamieO (Apr 13, 2013)

My bag came today! 



 It's pretty much exactly what I wanted. I got the Powder Play, Of Corset I'll Call You polish, Mica, and Sweet Cheeks blush. I kind of wanted Beach Please because it's a shade that's totally out of the ordinary for me, so it would be totally fun to try, but I really like Sweet Cheeks too so overall I'm pretty happy! The blush and the Mica powder are both super pretty, I can't wait to play with them. I'm not so sure I like the polish though. I can't handle polishes that need more than two coats to cover and take forever to dry.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yukiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lmao peer pressure XD


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 13, 2013)

I had an *extremely* long day today and just got home.  My ELF order was supposed to arrive today but didn't.  However, a hot pink bubble mailer was waiting for me in my mailbox when I got home.  After all the disappointments that have been happening lately, I kinda expected to receive the products that were in my Ipsy bag this month.  I was expecting the soy hair thing, but I'm glad I didn't get it (I really didn't want it), so yay for the Big Sexy Hair thing.  I also got the Two Cosmetics duo in Heartache, Be A Bombshell blush in Sweet Cheeks, and Sation Nail Laquer in Love At First Byte (the color I wanted, but after everything that's been said about these nail polishes, I think I'll pass).  I have a box full of everything on my trade list.  After receiving my Sample Society &amp; Birchbox boxes, my Ipsy bag, and the Sephora VIB samples, I need to add another box.  Yeesh.  On the bright side, I like the bag (as usual).  I was pleasantly surprised by the material of the white fabric.  Hopefully, it won't stain nearly as easily as I thought.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> kk, now I have Tupac in my head!! (shake it baby... shh-ake... shake it baby) I know "California knows how to party" but this thread KEEPS ME RAWKIN! We are the cool kids on makeup talk. LOL LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2013)

We need a little smilie with a protest sign. LOL I want my bag!! LOL


----------



## JC327 (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We need a little smilie with a protest sign. LOL I want my bag!! LOL


 Definitely!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 14, 2013)

My blush was a loose powder!  Kinda loose and chunky, it went all over everything.  BTW, I smeared some on my cheeks, it's nice yes?  

  

​ 

Lucky I'm a little drunk and right now I think it's really funny.  It's India's Color Day in my bag!!!

 ​ 

​  ​


----------



## votedreads (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wida (Apr 14, 2013)

Haha, that's awesome!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 14, 2013)

Formo, I love it! Too funny! I got mine today, and will take a photo tomorrow. I got the blush, intact, sexy hair something, a nail polish that I like, and a few other items.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 14, 2013)

I still haven't gotten a tracking number...is this weird?


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten a tracking number...is this weird?


 I haven't either. Maybe we're just the fashionably late


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyliexox (Apr 14, 2013)

Usually I get mine four days after I receive tracking, it's been six! 



 So impatient!!!!  This looks like a great month!! (MINUS all the broken blushes!!! 



)


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 14, 2013)

A shot of the Love at First Byte on my nails (two fairly thin coats). I am planning to add black tips or something. The color is a bit more orange-peach than it appears in the photo, but the photo does give an idea of the sheerness, at least on me since I know people have been talking about that. It also dried pretty fast which I really liked. Not sure I am in love with the peachy-orange color, but I certainly do not dislike it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 14, 2013)

We just had a Holi festival on campus yesterday! it was beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





more pics here: http://imgur.com/a/STnu2#0


----------



## ling168 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katcole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im 47 with 4 grand children and I knew the lyrics to that song lol.


 lol it's definitely memorable


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who received the Healthy Sexy Hair treatment...do you have to use a lot of it? I looked at the full-size today at Ulta &amp; it's not as big as I was expecting. I have pretty long hair, so I'm hoping a little goes a long way


 I bought a full-sized bottle on eBay last night for 12.99 including shipping, brand new. 

The seller is ntyenminh  if you'd like to do an advanced seller search. 

Or I can post a link if you like: http://stores.ebay.com/ntyenminh?_rdc=1

And yes, a little bit of product goes a long way!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A shot of the Love at First Byte on my nails (two fairly thin coats). I am planning to add black tips or something. The color is a bit more orange-peach than it appears in the photo, but the photo does give an idea of the sheerness, at least on me since I know people have been talking about that. It also dried pretty fast which I really liked. Not sure I am in love with the peachy-orange color, but I certainly do not dislike it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks pretty on you.  It seem like it would be pretty with a white tip,something like a french manicure.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We need a little smilie with a protest sign. LOL I want my bag!! LOL






 &lt;---------------- that's a pretty good substitute?


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A shot of the Love at First Byte on my nails (two fairly thin coats). I am planning to add black tips or something. The color is a bit more orange-peach than it appears in the photo, but the photo does give an idea of the sheerness, at least on me since I know people have been talking about that. It also dried pretty fast which I really liked. Not sure I am in love with the peachy-orange color, but I certainly do not dislike it


 ooh! It looks preetttty on you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice and feminine and Spring-like.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 14, 2013)

*FormosaHoney HAHAAAAHAhahaa U R adorable. LOL too funny*


----------



## Canny Charlene (Apr 14, 2013)

I got my bag Thursday and decided to test it out..beach please.  Left side is blended out some...I'm loving the color.  I plan to wear it tomorrow to test the staying power.  Almost makes up for me missing out on the Balm sale!


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A shot of the Love at First Byte on my nails (two fairly thin coats). I am planning to add black tips or something. The color is a bit more orange-peach than it appears in the photo, but the photo does give an idea of the sheerness, at least on me since I know people have been talking about that. It also dried pretty fast which I really liked. Not sure I am in love with the peachy-orange color, but I certainly do not dislike it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really like how sheer it is because I can do really thin coats that dry very quickly. Although I did need 3 to get it completely opaque but that's okay. I like the consistency of this polish a lot.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 14, 2013)

*Shucks!  You are all sooooo sweet, thanks for laughing with me on this and for feeling my 'pain' *



.

There's just too much poo-poo doo-doo going on in my life right now, I can't afford to be upset over make-up.  You know what they say when life gives you lemons... go make a gin fizz, a lemon drop, whisky sour... or get another beauty sub!!! 

I love my new nick name Formo HelloCat, rhymes with Froyo, my favorite dessert!

I'd love to do a ipsy-Holi with you any day!  Be a good way of spring cleaning out-dated or no longer favored loose shadows and blushes.   

Quote:

Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA
Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, that's awesome!
Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Formo, I love it! Too funny! I got mine today, and will take a photo tomorrow. I got the blush, intact, sexy hair something, a nail polish that I like, and a few other items.
Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry to hear your blush was broken, that post was too funny.




Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great idea!  We should get everyone together that got a broken blush and have an Ipsy-Holi all-pink color fest!
Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 *FormosaHoney HAHAAAAHAhahaa U R adorable. LOL too funny*

*Group Hug!!*​ 


​


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 14, 2013)

This will be my first bag! Has anyone ever gotten an email like this? Makes me wonder what bag I'll be getting - the actual bag, that is!

_Finally, your April Glam Bag (the Bag itself) did not pass our high standards for quality, so you will be receiving April's Pretty In Pink products in a different bag. The good news is that we will send you a complimentary un-damaged April Glam Bag with your May Glam Bag shipment! We are sincerely sorry for the inconvenience and appreciate your understanding._


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first bag! Has anyone ever gotten an email like this? Makes me wonder what bag I'll be getting - the actual bag, that is!
> 
> _Finally, your April Glam Bag (the Bag itself) did not pass our high standards for quality, so you will be receiving April's Pretty In Pink products in a different bag. The good news is that we will send you a complimentary un-damaged April Glam Bag with your May Glam Bag shipment! We are sincerely sorry for the inconvenience and appreciate your understanding._


 yes! i did too. mine finally left GA and i live in FL. i also noticed my bag weighs more than what i have seen on here. some of the other bags are 0.4 or 0.5 mine is 0.7503!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok..I live in McDonough... 20 minutes away from the Forest Park DHL hub. Now can someone tell me why they just transferred it to the Atlanta USPS when there is a center IN Forest Park?? It went North just to have to go back south again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My bag is .509 btw, but I also have a different bag so idk what weight difference it will make...I started out wanting the powder but you guys have made me want the soy...


----------



## katcole (Apr 14, 2013)

I just got a chance to use the eye shadow and blush. I love the blush(sweet cheeks) but the eye shadow duel I'm on the fence about. I put primer on my eyes,foundation and the lighter color would not show up , I did like 3 swipe,then I wet my brush and it appears to be a purplish shade???????I don't know if I had something left on my brush from before but I don't think so.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dekilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A shot of the Love at First Byte on my nails (two fairly thin coats). I am planning to add black tips or something. The color is a bit more orange-peach than it appears in the photo, but the photo does give an idea of the sheerness, at least on me since I know people have been talking about that. It also dried pretty fast which I really liked. Not sure I am in love with the peachy-orange color, but I certainly do not dislike it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks pretty on you, seems like it would be great for some nail art or a French mani.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay! I finished my review, That was a LOT of pinkish stuff! lol





I think it's a pretty good bag this month! More details on my blog &lt;3


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MaiteS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes! i did too. mine finally left GA and i live in FL. i also noticed my bag weighs more than what i have seen on here. some of the other bags are 0.4 or 0.5 mine is 0.7503!


 Wow! either someone messed up with the weight or youre getting something awesome.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I finished my review, That was a LOT of pinkish stuff! lol
> 
> ...


 Going to go check it out now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## avonleabelle (Apr 14, 2013)

> Finally got around to trying the soy renewal and I LOVE IT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Made my hair uber soft. Don't think I've had such soft hair in quite some time. Not sure if it made my hair dry quicker, but I'll use the whole thing. I may have to buy the full size at some point for sure. To those who also got this, was it pretty impossible to squeeze the bottle to get the product out? Dunno if I was the only one with that problem. I know I could have taken off the top, but thought it would simply squeeze out. Stuff came out eventually, so I didn't have to resort to unscrewing the top off... thanks to gravity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 YES! I can't squeeze it at all so I unscrew the top and pour some in my hand. I like the product so I think I'll just go ahead and get the full size so I don't have bother with the sample bottle.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought a full-sized bottle on eBay last night for 12.99 including shipping, brand new.
> 
> ...


  THANK YOU!


----------



## Nightgem (Apr 15, 2013)

Based on the emails Ipsy sent out about replacement bags it is really a simple concept. We *will* be getting *Aprils* *products* in a different bag than the white and pink one that they sent for April. Then in May in addtion to our May bags with the May products and an *empty* April bag to make up for the bad bags. ( contents will not be in the replacement bag since they are still sending you Aprils contents just in a different style of bag. I'm one of the ones whose two of three bags were crushed badly. They replied promptly and friendly email stating they would fix it for us. I must say their CS is excellent.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2013)

Be VERY careful when buying from EBay because there has been WEN counterfeits sold on EBay and on Amazon. Chaz had to have his attorneys go after several Marketplace (Amazon) sellers for selling counterfeit WEN and I think he had them go after Amazon sellers as well. So buyer beware because counterfeit WEN may not contain any conditioner.



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepinkk (Apr 15, 2013)

> Be VERY careful when buying from EBay because there has been WEN counterfeits sold on EBay and on Amazon. Chaz had to have his attorneys go after several Marketplace (Amazon) sellers for selling counterfeit WEN and I think he had them go after Amazon sellers as well. So buyer beware because counterfeit WEN may not contain any conditioner.


 yikes.. I just bought the full size soy renewal on amazon last night :/


----------



## Emuhlyy (Apr 15, 2013)

> YES! I can't squeeze it at all so I unscrew the top and pour some in my hand. I like the product so I think I'll just go ahead and get the full size so I don't have bother with the sample bottle.


 This. I tried it the other day after I got out the shower and COULD NOT squeeze the bottle to save my life. I was thinking am I really this weak?! Haha but I do love the product!


----------



## catipa (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I finished my review, That was a LOT of pinkish stuff! lol
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed your blog!   Thanks!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I might get a bottle of the soy renewal at Ulta this week. I didn't get it in my bag and I really wanted to try it. I used the blush this morning. I got the "Beach Please," which I have to admit looked a little scary with my ultra pale skin. BUT with a light hand it looks very nice and not overdone at all. It is a color unlike any of my other blushes and that is a great feat. I think I have dupes for the other blush, so I'm glad I got the one I got even though initially I was disappointed.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might get a bottle of the soy renewal at Ulta this week. I didn't get it in my bag and I really wanted to try it. I used the blush this morning. I got the "Beach Please," which I have to admit looked a little scary with my ultra pale skin. BUT with a light hand it looks very nice and not overdone at all. It is a color unlike any of my other blushes and that is a great feat. I think I have dupes for the other blush, so I'm glad I got the one I got even though initially I was disappointed.


 I'm sure you know this but I believe Ulta is having a sale on Big Sexy stuff, and I think I heard we can use our Ipsy discount!


----------



## blondie415 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first bag! Has anyone ever gotten an email like this? Makes me wonder what bag I'll be getting - the actual bag, that is!
> 
> _Finally, your April Glam Bag (the Bag itself) did not pass our high standards for quality, so you will be receiving April's Pretty In Pink products in a different bag. The good news is that we will send you a complimentary un-damaged April Glam Bag with your May Glam Bag shipment! We are sincerely sorry for the inconvenience and appreciate your understanding._


 I got the same email!


----------



## pengutango (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES, I found it impossible to squeeze, too!





> Originally Posted by *avonleabelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES! I can't squeeze it at all so I unscrew the top and pour some in my hand. I like the product so I think I'll just go ahead and get the full size so I don't have bother with the sample bottle.





> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This. I tried it the other day after I got out the shower and COULD NOT squeeze the bottle to save my life. I was thinking am I really this weak?! Haha but I do love the product!


 yousoldtheworld, avonleabelle, and Emuhlyy: Yay! Glad I'm not the only one who had this issue! Happy at least that the product works, despite being slightly annoyed with the bottle itself.

I was thinking the same thing, Emuhlyy!! XD Also, avonleabelle, hopefully the full size bottle isn't such a pain to squeeze. I'm definitely curious about that. If it is... well, least the top can be unscrewed off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might get a bottle of the soy renewal at Ulta this week. I didn't get it in my bag and I really wanted to try it. I used the blush this morning. I got the "Beach Please," which I have to admit looked a little scary with my ultra pale skin. BUT with a light hand it looks very nice and not overdone at all. It is a color unlike any of my other blushes and that is a great feat. I think I have dupes for the other blush, so I'm glad I got the one I got even though initially I was disappointed.


 Yeah, the soy treatment is great! Definitely give it a try if you get the chance. You may wanna get the sample size first just to make sure ya like it before ya dive in and get the full size. A little goes a long way, so keep that in mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OMG YES! The blush looked so bright in the pan and I was like, "I'm gonna look like a clown wearing this!" I gave it a try over the weekend when I went to my sorority's formal and it actually looked really nice. Though, you can easily overdo it because it's quite pigmented. XD I'm not uber pale, but light enough that a single (or two if I want a little more pigmentation) tap of the blush on my brush was enough for my face. I have no matte blush shades, let alone a hot pink one, so it's a nice addition to my collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure you know this but I believe Ulta is having a sale on Big Sexy stuff, and I think I heard we can use our Ipsy discount!


 I hadn't heard on either count! Thanks so much for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 15, 2013)

It took several coats but it is a pretty color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, the soy treatment is great! Definitely give it a try if you get the chance. You may wanna get the sample size first just to make sure ya like it before ya dive in and get the full size. A little goes a long way, so keep that in mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> OMG YES! The blush looked so bright in the pan and I was like, "I'm gonna look like a clown wearing this!" I gave it a try over the weekend when I went to my sorority's formal and it actually looked really nice. Though, you can easily overdo it because it's quite pigmented. XD I'm not uber pale, but light enough that a single (or two if I want a little more pigmentation) tap of the blush on my brush was enough for my face. I have no matte blush shades, let alone a hot pink one, so it's a nice addition to my collection.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Good point, I'll do that! The blush was so scary in the pan! For work this morning I just used one tap on my blush and then I tapped off any excess and it was plenty.Not too much and not too little. The closest I have to this one is the MAC Azalea Blossom and it really isn't hot pink, it is just scary because of the purple! I'm going to have to take a look at my blushes tonight.


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 15, 2013)

Anybody from the Bay Area who got their bags yet?

I was surprised in 4 days from shipment, it has been to 4 states already. Lame!!

I got a friend from Bakersfield who got hers on April 9. How's that?


----------



## aricukier (Apr 15, 2013)

My bag has been sitting in my post office since the 12th. Bleh. I'm just hoping its here damage free now.


----------



## lissa1307 (Apr 15, 2013)

> I got the same email!


 I didnt get the email but i did get a bag that the dye from the lining bled all over the white outside so i hope that we do get new bags...its my favorite part of the whole deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone in Texas got their bag? It's taking soooooo long.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone in Texas got their bag? It's taking soooooo long.


 Yes, I got mine in Austin on 4/12


----------



## Jaly (Apr 15, 2013)

@ iPretty949

I'm from the Bay Area and got my bag last Thursday.  However my blush Sweet Cheeks was shattered into a 'powdery' form so its not salvageable.

I have since then emailed IpsyCare and they will be sending me a replacement blush.  

Hope you get your bag soon and that it is not damage ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone in Texas got their bag? It's taking soooooo long.


South East Texas, I received mine on Friday


----------



## iPretty949 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jaly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @ iPretty949
> 
> ...


Thank you! I just found it weird that my bag has been traveling through 4 states, and possibly two more cities.

I'm sorry to hear about your blush. I wish mine doesn't get damaged with all of the traveling it is doing. I am glad to know Ipsy is replacing it!


----------



## PixelatedToys (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone in Texas got their bag? It's taking soooooo long.


 
Mine is sitting in the mail box right now...and my fiance is at work with the mail box key. 




(I'm near Aggieland)


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Juicesnberriez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone in Texas got their bag? It's taking soooooo long.


 i got mine last week. i live in the dallas area


----------



## MareNectaris (Apr 15, 2013)

I heard back from IpsyCare today about my broken blush, and they let me know that a replacement would be on the way shortly. All the comments I've seen about IpsyCare being really prompt and helpful are dead on. =)


----------



## pengutango (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MareNectaris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard back from IpsyCare today about my broken blush, and they let me know that a replacement would be on the way shortly. All the comments I've seen about IpsyCare being really prompt and helpful are dead on. =)


 That's good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you'll get it soon. They overall have great service and are helpful. There was only one time that it took more than the usual 24-48hrs reply time, but other than that, it's been great.


----------



## Clackey (Apr 15, 2013)

I got my bag today.  And it was everything I was hoping for.  I'm really glad because if I got the other stuff I planned to cancel ipsy.  I got the soy renewal, sweet cheecks blush, light pink polish and the earthen eyeshadow.  All is much more easier to work with on my already pink skin.

I got a different bag.  It is the white bag with colorful flowers from last March.  It is cute but smells funny.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 15, 2013)

I took advantage of the offer from Two Cosmetics and placed an order with them last week (Thursday, I think). It came today, so fast! I got a blush in luxe, eyeshadow in bashful, and the free gloss they sent me was brown sugar, and I'm pretty sure it's full sized. I was expecting it to be a little traven size or something, but I don't believe it is. The color swatches on their site, and my phone cannot capture how pretty these colors are! I am SO happy about the gloss. I was afraid I'd get a color that isn't good for me (they just send you one, you can't pick), but I love the color. I think they probably give you a color that will match the other things you buy, as the gloss goes well with the blush and shadow. Everything I got was just over 8 bucks. If anyone is thinking of ordering from Two, GO FOR IT!!!





I forgot to mention, about the eyeshadow. The packaging is adorable! The shadow part flips up, there is a mirror on the underside of it, and a small compartment with an eyeshadow applicator. Super cute and convenient! I wonder why the ones we got in our bags didn't have that?


----------



## casey anne (Apr 15, 2013)

I received my Two Cosmetics order today and received the free lip gloss in a very pretty pale pink shade called Tropical.


----------



## sbeam36 (Apr 15, 2013)

I saw someone else post on fb that there differrnt bag smelled funny as well...



> I got my bag today.Â  And it was everything I was hoping for.Â  I'm really glad because if I got the other stuff I planned to cancel ipsy.Â  I got the soy renewal, sweet cheecks blush, light pink polish and the earthen eyeshadow.Â  All is much more easier to work with on my already pink skin. I got a different bag.Â  It is the white bag with colorful flowers from last March.Â  It is cute but smells funny.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2013)

In happy news... all four bags arrived today and not one had Two Cosmetics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you Ipsy!


----------



## pengutango (Apr 15, 2013)

Yay! That's good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Apr 15, 2013)

> Anybody from the Bay Area who got their bags yet? I was surprised in 4 days from shipment, it has been to 4 states already. Lame!! I got a friend from Bakersfield who got hers on April 9. How's that?


 yes I.got.mine last Thursday


----------



## mimosette (Apr 15, 2013)

I got my second bag today.

- blush in Beach please

-another polish in Love at First Byte, so this will go on my trade list when I make one

-powder play

-Mica shimmer, which I think I'll also trade.

I got the replacement bag, which smells like automotive oil.


----------



## Jaly (Apr 15, 2013)

I received my bag last Thursday, with the broken blush, emailed Ipsy on Thursday, heard back on Sunday and Today, i got the shipping notice that a replacement blush is on its way! Awesome Ipsy!

The not so awesome thing? its shipped by DHL, AGAIN!!!  &gt;_&lt;


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 15, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got a different bag.  It is the white bag with colorful flowers from last March.  It is cute but smells funny.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the replacement bag, which smells like automotive oil.




 





 




 
I'd suggest not using it.  

I'm sure you know that plastics and other synthetics are made from petrochemicals and the potential for it to smell like automotive oil.  There are additives in it that if not properly formulated, it's a little unstable and its components a little volatile.  

The chemicals you are inhaling are not ones you should be inhaling.  

This is the case with most plastics, if it emits a funky smell, pass it by.  Buy something that doesn't emit a funky smell.

I'm not meaning to be hyper critical, but I worked with China directly with a major toy company and QC was always something that we had to be on top of.  Make sure there are no led paints and the plastics in the final manufacturing is of the quality that we originally agreed upon.  Otherwise we can be looking at recalls and possible law suits and that hurts business.





 


*Ipsy, I've loved your bags, especially the December silver one!!!  *

*I'd like to always have ipsy as my first choice of subs... please contract with more reputable Chinese manufacturers, one who's going to deliver the products according to agreed upon specifications, i.e. bags with a stable composition.*

*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*
 
*



*


----------



## wadedl (Apr 15, 2013)

I received by bag. I got the nail polish in Of Corset I'll Call You, Two Cosmetics in Heartache, blush in Beach Please and hair powder. I really like the blush and hair powder but will probably trade the other two items.


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 15, 2013)

Haha this post made me laugh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Â
> My blush was a loose powder! Â Kinda loose and chunky, it went all over everything. Â BTW, I smeared some on my cheeks, it's nice yes? Â  Â
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Apr 15, 2013)

I got my first Ipsy bag today and I got each item I wanted, how lucky am I? Very nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



I got....

Blush in Beach Please (so excited to have a matte blush, all of mine are shimmery)

Nail Polish in Of Corset I'll call you

Mica Shimmer in Earth

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal


----------



## Souly (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In happy news... all four bags arrived today and not one had Two Cosmetics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you Ipsy!


 Me too! And I got the blush I wanted (beach please). Never did get a shipping conf.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 15, 2013)

Ahhh you're so lucky! I don't really care about the color of nail polish but if I could have that bag exactly id be sooo happy!



> I got my first Ipsy bag today and I got each item I wanted, how lucky am I? Very nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â
> 
> I got.... Blush in Beach Please (so excited to have a matte blush, all of mine are shimmery) Nail Polish in Of Corset I'll call you Mica Shimmer in Earth Healthy Sexy Hair Soy RenewalÂ


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 15, 2013)

A look I put together with Sation - Of corset i'll call you, from my April Ipsy bag


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A look I put together with Sation - Of corset i'll call you, from my April Ipsy bag


 That is just too cute!!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 15, 2013)

Alright. So I just got home to find my IPSY BAG YAYYYY first off, I think I got a contact high off that bag. Wooh. I got: Blush: sweet cheeks(meh, I wanted the matte one, my oily face is not the place for shimmer) Mica beauty shimmer powder: yayyyy I'm soo happy I got this. Straight up pink eyeshadow makes me look sick. The soy hair stuff: also yay, I orginally wanted the powder, but with everyone's opinions and reviews on here I really wanted the soy instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nail polish: love at first byte(the peachy one) also yay because I don't have a color like it but I didn't really care either way. But this color is better because I already have my holy grail baby pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So 3/4 yayy products. Not bad at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2013)

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jenniferrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It took several coats but it is a pretty color


 It looks so pretty on you.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PixelatedToys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh no! Hope he gets home soon.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 15, 2013)

t



> A look I put together with Sation - Of corset i'll call you, from my April Ipsy bag


 That's really cute! How many coats of the nail polish did you need?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took advantage of the offer from Two Cosmetics and placed an order with them last week (Thursday, I think). It came today, so fast! I got a blush in luxe, eyeshadow in bashful, and the free gloss they sent me was brown sugar, and I'm pretty sure it's full sized. I was expecting it to be a little traven size or something, but I don't believe it is. The color swatches on their site, and my phone cannot capture how pretty these colors are! I am SO happy about the gloss. I was afraid I'd get a color that isn't good for me (they just send you one, you can't pick), but I love the color. I think they probably give you a color that will match the other things you buy, as the gloss goes well with the blush and shadow. Everything I got was just over 8 bucks. If anyone is thinking of ordering from Two, GO FOR IT!!!
> 
> ...


 Wow those are really pretty colors and for a great price.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> t
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In happy news... all four bags arrived today and not one had Two Cosmetics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you Ipsy!


 Maybe they were reading your posts lol.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second bag today.
> 
> ...


 Yikes! wonder where they were storing those bags.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first Ipsy bag today and I got each item I wanted, how lucky am I? Very nice surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Lucky girl, its the same bag im hoping for.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A look I put together with Sation - Of corset i'll call you, from my April Ipsy bag


 I'm in love with your nails, so pretty.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That shimmer is so pretty.


----------



## sprite9034 (Apr 15, 2013)

FWIW, I ran across the Powder Play at Marshall's today for $10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES, I found it impossible to squeeze, too!


 I have rheumatoid arthritis and so I tried it quickly-- only once, then realized I couldn't squeeze it and just twisted the top off and continued to do so. I often cannot open containers or squeeze them or whatever the normal mechanism is-- so I just always do what works, which is different for many products. I ride with the tide and go with the flow or else i will easily hurt myself. Gotta take life and make it work!


----------



## OsLsNsmom (Apr 15, 2013)

Anybody else still waiting on their bag or email. I got neither. My card was charged already!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Be VERY careful when buying from EBay because there has been WEN counterfeits sold on EBay and on Amazon. Chaz had to have his attorneys go after several Marketplace (Amazon) sellers for selling counterfeit WEN and I think he had them go after Amazon sellers as well. So buyer beware because counterfeit WEN may not contain any conditioner.


 I will post back with a comparison between my full size bought on eBay and my sample size from ipsy. I have been buying on eBay for decades now and I have never been burned. I always look at the seller's feedback percentage, and read all the negative feedback if it is a new to me seller. Thanks for looking out for me! I promise to report back.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jenniferrr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It took several coats but it is a pretty color


 Oh, CUTE! Love the accent nail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very nice.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm so excited! Like a couple of ladies have also noted, I just got my Two Cosmetics shipment in today after ordering online through the ipsy link. My ipsy bag had the Mica shimmer (which is a very good product and versatile) rather than the Two Cosmetics duo. I went to the Two Cosmetics and bought the duo (Heartache) and also a gorgeous looking blush called Whimsical-- a light satin pink. Both were on sale plus the 25% discount, AND they have free shipping. 

On top of that they sent the free full-sized lip gloss. OH, MY GOODNESS! The lip gloss color is called DESIRE. It is a deep rose mixed with a true gold shimmer. It makes my lips look rosy and moist and dimensional-- almost like I put on a rose color first and then I purposefully highlighted it with a golden shine.  Of course, you cannot choose the color of free lip gloss, but the company did match the other colors I chose to purchase. 

I have tried all three products and I recommend them ALL. The whole shipment was about eight dollars. I will be back for more from Two Cosmetics.


----------



## JLR594 (Apr 15, 2013)

My bag came today.  I got the Powder Play hair stuff, Two Cosmetics eye shadow duo, Sweet Cheeks blush, and Of Corset I'll Call You polish.  Pretty pleased. 

I can never go wrong with pink.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 15, 2013)

Some inspiration from Seventeen Japan.



​


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited! Like a couple of ladies have also noted, I just got my Two Cosmetics shipment in today after ordering online through the ipsy link. My ipsy bag had the Mica shimmer (which is a very good product and versatile) rather than the Two Cosmetics duo. I went to the Two Cosmetics and bought the duo (Heartache) and also a gorgeous looking blush called Whimsical-- a light satin pink. Both were on sale plus the 25% discount, AND they have free shipping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reviews! I didn't get the eyeshadow duo and wanted it so I just went over and got that, plus a royal blue gel liner and a dark green. It was all $11 plus it comes with the free lip gloss! Yay!!!


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think I'm going to order the Daily Palette from them because I just watched a video comparing it to the original Urban Decay Naked Palette and it's a really good dupe! I've never been able to afford the Naked palette and this is pretty close!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

Just jumped on the Two train and got their grey gel liner for $3.75  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just jumped on the Two train and got their grey gel liner for $3.75  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I bought the teal one just now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to order the Daily Palette from them because I just watched a video comparing it to the original Urban Decay Naked Palette and it's a really good dupe! I've never been able to afford the Naked palette and this is pretty close!


 Do you mean Lady Burd or Two Cosmetics?


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you mean Lady Burd or Two Cosmetics?


Two Cosmetics. I was looking at their site because of the coupon from Ipsy and saw it and decided to do some research and came up with a video comparing it to the Naked palette.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Ah. Personally I'll never buy from them since I don't trust them.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

I hope the colors are similar to naked! They look off on my screen but it's hard to tell from here..


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A look I put together with Sation - Of corset i'll call you, from my April Ipsy bag


 WOW! I love pink and bows and rhinestones. This is TOO ADORABLE! Are you a professional nail artist? Did you do this or did you have it done at a salon?


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reviews! I didn't get the eyeshadow duo and wanted it so I just went over and got that, plus a royal blue gel liner and a dark green. It was all $11 plus it comes with the free lip gloss! Yay!!!


 You're welcome. Please let us know how you like the liners. I might go back and get more stuff while there is still a free lip gloss!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited! Like a couple of ladies have also noted, I just got my Two Cosmetics shipment in today after ordering online through the ipsy link. My ipsy bag had the Mica shimmer (which is a very good product and versatile) rather than the Two Cosmetics duo. I went to the Two Cosmetics and bought the duo (Heartache) and also a gorgeous looking blush called Whimsical-- a light satin pink. Both were on sale plus the 25% discount, AND they have free shipping.
> 
> ...


 I like the sound of your gloss! I think they should revamp their website or something. Their swatches just don't do the colors justice, especially for the glosses. When I was looking at them, I thought they all seemed kinda boring, but the one I got (brown sugar) is absolutely gorgeous! We still have a few more weeks that the code is valid for... I wonder if I could get away with ordering again? I liked the speed of shipment and customers service (I had a question, which was answered almost immediately, on the weekend), the quality is good, and the prices are in my budget. yay!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some inspiration from Seventeen Japan.
> 
> ...


 Love the looks.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to order the Daily Palette from them because I just watched a video comparing it to the original Urban Decay Naked Palette and it's a really good dupe! I've never been able to afford the Naked palette and this is pretty close!


 Might have to check that out, thanks.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did your guys' order say anything about a free lip gloss when you checked out? Mine didn't, so I wasn't sure if they just tossed it in while filling the order...


 They do, that was my question that I asked them over the weekend. You don't get to choose it, but it seems like they do a decent job of picking something that compliments what else you order.

I need to look into their palettes as well!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah. Personally I'll never buy from them since I don't trust them.


 Just curious but why?

I was just on their web site and read about the product recall of non FDA-approved ingredients found, another case of poor buyer side QC...


----------



## JamieO (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried to place an order with Be a Bombshell? I really wanted to get the Beach Please blush and a couple other things (and a free eye shadow!!), but when I add things into my cart nothing shows. I have tried and tried and I can't get it to work!! Anyone else have the problem? I don't think they want me to buy things....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome. Please let us know how you like the liners. I might go back and get more stuff while there is still a free lip gloss!


 The Ipsy website says you can only use the code once, but I'd love to know if it works again!  It should be pretty easy to try because you put the code in before all the billing info.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reviews! I didn't get the eyeshadow duo and wanted it so I just went over and got that, plus a royal blue gel liner and a dark green. It was all $11 plus it comes with the free lip gloss! Yay!!!


 I caved in and just placed an order too 



 I got the blush in Luxe (to me, it looks a lot like Benefit's Dallas) and an eyeshadow in Starstruck (I'm experimenting with orange now that I got the orange-y Mirenesse lipcolor in this month's Birchbox!)  I wonder what gloss they're going to send me!  I put pics of the colors below:







Luxe Blush                                         Starstruck Eyeshadow

Oh and I didn't know this about the company, but totally made me feel better about buying from them!

"*makeup with a cause: because every woman deserves to feel beautiful inside &amp; out no matter where you come from or where you are going...we will donate a product to a local women's charity for every product purchased!  "*


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks so pretty on you.


 Aw thank you!


----------



## Jenniferrr (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, CUTE! Love the accent nail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very nice.


 thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## catipa (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so excited! Like a couple of ladies have also noted, I just got my Two Cosmetics shipment in today after ordering online through the ipsy link. My ipsy bag had the Mica shimmer (which is a very good product and versatile) rather than the Two Cosmetics duo. I went to the Two Cosmetics and bought the duo (Heartache) and also a gorgeous looking blush called Whimsical-- a light satin pink. Both were on sale plus the 25% discount, AND they have free shipping.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a sweet deal!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing irritates me more is when a company is flat out lying to customers and Two Cosmetics are lying to customers.

Quote: 
Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah. Personally I'll never buy from them since I don't trust them.


 Just curious but why?

I was just on their web site and read about the product recall of non FDA-approved ingredients found, another case of poor buyer side QC...





 




 




 




 

This is just recent though but they KNEW since August 2011 when the co-founder posted here on MUT due to my rant after Bonnie (former MUT CM) bought some at IMATS 2011. What irritates me about Two Cosmetics is that they're acting as if they JUST found out but it's been almost TWO YEARS! On top of it AFTER I brought to their attention - and keep in mind Lady Burd cosmetics has it on their site that the Paint Wheels were NOT for the eyes and has had that listed since before 2011 - they continued to sell it as EYE MAKEUP but put a tiny disclaimer in gray (so it was hard to read) that the paint wheels caused staining. Now this is what they now have on their site in TINY PINK font.



> _*** Paints/Paintwheels Notice:  We have discontinued online sales of this item due to the fact that some pigments used are not FDA approved in the eye area as we were originally misled by the factory.  We have since then sourced more professional and prestige quality factories to produce our products because the safety of our customers is our top priority.  This product is now only available for professional makeup artist use by emailing [email protected] or at IMATS LA &amp; NYC.  If you have purchased this product from us in the past and would like to return the item for a refund, please contact [email protected]  Thank you for your understanding and we apologize for any inconvenience.  ***_


 What it says "_*** Paints/Paintwheels Notice:  We have discontinued online sales of this item due to the fact that some pigments used are not FDA approved in the eye area as we were originally misled by the factory.  We have since then sourced more professional and prestige quality factories to produce our products because the safety of our customers is our top priority.  This product is now only available for professional makeup artist use by emailing [email protected] or at IMATS LA &amp; NYC.  If you have purchased this product from us in the past and would like to return the item for a refund, please contact [email protected]  Thank you for your understanding and we apologize for any inconvenience.  ***_"

So they're LYING again because Lady Burd has ALWAYS stated the products were NOT INTENDED FOR THE EYES and that the products were NOT FDA approved for the eye area. The one who are misleading people are Two Cosmetics.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/118671/warning-saftey-alert-two-cosmetics-true-paint-wheels

Joanna, co-founder of Two Cosmetics wrote this on August 15, 2011.

Originally Posted by *joanna joanna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello everyone!  I am Joanna (one of the founders of two cosmetics).  Thank you for your concern with our paint wheels. We were actually not aware of this until recently via Annie's communication with us and so have recently added a disclaimer to our paint section.  So Thank you Annie!  When my sister, Jacqueline and I set out to start a cosmetics company with the goal of empowering women and making products more affordable for all women, we honestly just found manufacturers that would work with us since we were so small.  We are now able to source more manufacturers and are in the process of improving these paint wheels by finding alternative ingredients that can be used around the eyes.  So please stay tuned and if you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us. 

My reply:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you for adding that disclaimer but what you wrote in tiny, light gray writing on your page is still a misleading because LadyBurd states this on their page (in large, black lettering):

Quote Lady Burd: SHADES MARKED WITH AN " * " FOLLOWING THE SHADE NAME INDICATE THAT THEY HAVE NOT BEEN APPROVED FOR THE AREA OF THE EYE.

All of the wheels except Nightfall (which you call Lola) are not approved for the eyes as indicated by Lady Burd.

Quote Two Cosmetics: vibrant pallets of â€œin-your-faceâ€ powder paints to give your look that something that makes you stand out! use the brush of your choice to create art on your face to your heartâ€™s content. add a little water to define your look or glitter to finish your masterpiece. great for theatre/costume makeup &amp; a fantastic treat for halloween. can be used wet/dry, all over your face &amp; with or without a base. *some colors are not recommended for the eye area due to staining, please contact sal[email protected] for details

To be fair I did contact your company when I originally posted this and was told that it was safe for the eyes. I already knew at that time that the wheels are made by Lady Burd and was (am) well aware of Lady Burd's warning.

As a consumer, and keep in mind my comments are my own and not those of Makeup Talk's owner or other moderators, I would hope you would move the paint wheels from the eyes section and place them in your face section with the same notice that Lady Burd gives on their site - "Not approved for the eyes". Keeping them in the eye section is misleading since these wheels are not meant for the eyes which is why on Lady Burd's page the items are in the Dramatic All Overs section and not in the Brow &amp; Eyes section.

Edit: I wanted to add one more thing. The reason Lady Burd states on their site the products are not approved for the eyes is due to the ingredients. Some of the ingredients are NOT FDA approved for the eyes. I found a few blogs and forums that list the Paint Wheels ingredients and three of the ingredients are not FDA approved for the eyes. So again, those who own the paint wheels, use at your own risk or discontinue using the paint wheels on your eyes.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2013)

Still no shipping/tracking number. Nor a response to my email. I HAVE however been charged. Of course.

Edit: anyone able to find their number so I can call them and ask? Clearly they don't respond to emails. Could someone send me a PM with their number?


----------



## pengutango (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping/tracking number. Nor a response to my email. I HAVE however been charged. Of course.
> 
> Edit: anyone able to find their number so I can call them and ask? Clearly they don't respond to emails. Could someone send me a PM with their number?


 They don't have a phone number. :/ Don't think they ever had one, now that I think about it. When did you email them? Usually they'll reply within 24-28 hrs, but if they're swamped with emails, it could take longer. Apparently, some people have gotten their bags, despite not getting a tracking email.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pengutango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They don't have a phone number. :/ Don't think they ever had one, now that I think about it. When did you email them? Usually they'll reply within 24-28 hrs, but if they're swamped with emails, it could take longer. Apparently, some people have gotten their bags, despite not getting a tracking email.


 I emailed two days ago. Thanks, I'll keep an eye out on my bag! I will probably cancel though after this...everyone else in Texas seems to have gotten their bag already...


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome. Please let us know how you like the liners. I might go back and get more stuff while there is still a free lip gloss!


 I just got my order from Two Cosmetics. I ordered the eyeshadow in Bashful and got a free lip gloss in Brown sugar, The color is pretty ,no stickiness to the gloss. With the discount and free shipping for about 4.00.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL speak of the devil. I LITERALLY just got my shipping email a second ago. And it's already at my city's post office.

I had no idea Ipsy was going with DHL now...i am not a fan of them.


----------



## spaceprincess (Apr 16, 2013)

Finally got my bag.  It takes a lot longer then usual this month.

I got the nail polish in "Love at First Byte"

Mica Shimmer Powder

Blush in "Sweet Cheeks"

and the Powder Play


----------



## Twinmama320 (Apr 16, 2013)

OK, this is my first time posting so Hi! I have a question...where do we put the code when we are checking out on Two Cosmetics site? I don't see where to get the 25% off! Thank you!


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Twinmama320* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, this is my first time posting so Hi! I have a question...where do we put the code when we are checking out on Two Cosmetics site? I don't see where to get the 25% off! Thank you!


It should be on the left side of the checkout/shopping cart page. It's right below the picture of what you are buying and it says "Enter Coupon Code if you have one"


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing irritates me more is when a company is flat out lying to customers and Two Cosmetics are lying to customers.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Zaididoll for the background information on the specific cases of unethical behavior by the founder, for the sake of a favorable profit margin.  

"Buyer beware" is a good adage to keep in mind.  There are manufacturers out there that are continuously compromising the quality of their goods to make increasing profit margin.   On the receiving end, there are companies that will either shut a blind eye to it or blatantly misrepresent to protect both their reputation and profit... until the government gets in on it.





 




 




 

I did corporate compliance for one of the top 10 toy companies and some of PRC's manufacturing practices really turned my stomach, including baby formulas cut with melamine that indiscriminately caused the death of a dozen Chinese babies... in China itself.  

Please keep your wits about you and stay abreast of company's reputations my fellow beauty addicts.  You don't want to put an ingredient near your eyes that was not approved for a specific reason... well I wouldn't any way.


----------



## Twinmama320 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It should be on the left side of the checkout/shopping cart page. It's right below the picture of what you are buying and it says "Enter Coupon Code if you have one"


 Got it!

Thank you!!


----------



## trekkersangel (Apr 16, 2013)

I got one of the "replacement" bags &amp; it's the same bag from March or April of last year. The canvas one with big flowers that everyone complained about the smell. Yup, smells just as bad as they did last year. Ha ha ha. But I at least got ALL the products I had my fingers crossed for. Wahoo. Oh, &amp; I was also one they had a hard time with charging my credit card. I never got a tracking number but the bag showed up today so don't lose hope ladies!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got one of the "replacement" bags &amp; it's the same bag from March or April of last year. The canvas one with big flowers that everyone complained about the smell. Yup, smells just as bad as they did last year. Ha ha ha. But I at least got ALL the products I had my fingers crossed for. Wahoo.
> 
> Oh, &amp; I was also one they had a hard time with charging my credit card. I never got a tracking number but the bag showed up today so don't lose hope ladies!


 That was March 2012's bag. I remember because we had a tour of the fulfillment center in California.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL speak of the devil. I LITERALLY just got my shipping email a second ago. And it's already at my city's post office.
> 
> I had no idea Ipsy was going with DHL now...i am not a fan of them.


 Least ya know where it is now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you get it soon. Also, they're trying out different shipping providers. May switch again next month, especially with the number of broken/damaged items/bags. Not sure with anyone else, but least for me, this was the first month that my bag was initially shipped via DHL before getting transferred to USPS. Every other month (since I joined in November) started off via UPS.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just jumped on the Two train and got their grey gel liner for $3.75  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Woop! Just got my shipping email.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 16, 2013)

UGH I just got my ipsy today. And EVERYTHING was the option/color I did NOT want. I'm putting everything up on my trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  . Every. single. item. I dont' know why I even tried to resub, I should have kept it canceled...

Also, I got the old smelly case, which they never even mentioned to me. I did not get one of those emails saying I would be getting an old case.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing irritates me more is when a company is flat out lying to customers and Two Cosmetics are lying to customers.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting all this info, that is definitely something to think about.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Ipsy website says you can only use the code once, but I'd love to know if it works again!  It should be pretty easy to try because you put the code in before all the billing info.
> 
> ...


 I got that blush. It is VERY pretty!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did your guys' order say anything about a free lip gloss when you checked out? Mine didn't, so I wasn't sure if they just tossed it in while filling the order...


 No, it didn't and I was concerned at first when I checked out. But then I realized on the ipsy Glam Room link it does say that the lip gloss will be included but it won't be in the invoice or the checkout on the site. So, don't worry! You should get one.

Oh, and I went back to buy more stuff and try to get another free lip gloss-- found out it is a one time deal, including the 25% off. So if anyone wants anything-- get it all at once!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the sound of your gloss! I think they should revamp their website or something. Their swatches just don't do the colors justice, especially for the glosses. When I was looking at them, I thought they all seemed kinda boring, but the one I got (brown sugar) is absolutely gorgeous! We still have a few more weeks that the code is valid for... I wonder if I could get away with ordering again? I liked the speed of shipment and customers service (I had a question, which was answered almost immediately, on the weekend), the quality is good, and the prices are in my budget. yay!


 It is a one time deal. I tried to do the same thing and it would not work! And yes, the site is not quite as professional as it should be. The product is so good in comparison.

The lip gloss I got was described as a "copper color" which it is not-- I mean NOT at all. It is a deep rose with true gold shimmer.

Also, I really find the lip gloss to be moisturizing. I am wearing it again today!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 16, 2013)

Zazidoll, thank you for explaining everything in detail about the issue with the Color Wheels. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 17, 2013)

I just read all the problems with Two Cosmetics and the color wheels. Is there any reason any one knows about to be concerned about the duo shadow? I got the mica powder, but since I could get it for only $4.31 (I think), I just ordered the Heartache duo I wanted. Now I am concerned I might should have skipped that order, even if it was super cheap with free shipping and gloss.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just read all the problems with Two Cosmetics and the color wheels. Is there any reason any one knows about to be concerned about the duo shadow? I got the mica powder, but since I could get it for only $4.31 (I think), I just ordered the Heartache duo I wanted. Now I am concerned I might should have skipped that order, even if it was super cheap with free shipping and gloss.


 To be honest, I can't speculate on that shadow but I do know Two Cosmetics does not list the ingredients on their website. At this time the only thing I can say is to use it at your own risk and discretion. If you're uncomfortable using it as shadow then try it as a blush or don't use it.

I would suggest looking around for this product from other companies because it's not a unique product and since they use a private label manufacturer you're bound to find it.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

I tried the soy stuff this morning and while I can see why people like it, I've got other products that do the job better. The soy stuff isn't that great for frizz in this Georgia weather, and to me, it didn't dry fast. It makes my hair soft-ish, but once again, I've got products that make it softer. But, I shall use it, its pretty light in comparison to my usual products, so I'll probably use it in conjunction with a product for frizz.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried the soy stuff this morning and while I can see why people like it, I've got other products that do the job better. The soy stuff isn't that great for frizz in this Georgia weather, and to me, it didn't dry fast. It makes my hair soft-ish, but once again, I've got products that make it softer. But, I shall use it, its pretty light in comparison to my usual products, so I'll probably use it in conjunction with a product for frizz.


 you're lucky you got that! I got every single thing I didn't want. My hair is HUGE so i obviously didn't need the volumizing powder lol. and I hated the color of the blush, and i don't use mineral powder, i like pressed, and I hate pink polish. so my entire bag went into my trade thread. Luckily someone has already traded me my mica for a shadow I actually will use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If someone doesn't end up wanting my powder I'll just toss it.

I knew there was a chance of getting things I didn't wanted...but all of them? lol. Plus they didn't inform me about my bag being the old one so I got the smelly one. I like ipsy and they do a great service for their customers, I would just prefer not to waste my money on them anymore since it doesn't fit what I need.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2013)

> I tried the soy stuff this morning and while I can see why people like it, I've got other products that do the job better. The soy stuff isn't that great for frizz in this Georgia weather, and to me, it didn't dry fast. It makes my hair soft-ish, but once again, I've got products that make it softer. But, I shall use it, its pretty light in comparison to my usual products, so I'll probably use it in conjunction with a product for frizz.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It makes my hair so soft and shiny and I am seriously in love with it.. What product works better for you so I can check it out?


----------



## jnm9jem (Apr 17, 2013)

FINALLY got my bag today! I am very happy because I got everything I wanted!!! I was indifferent on which shade of blush I got.

MICA Beauty Shimmer Powder in Earth

Be a Bombshell Blush in Beach Please

healthy sexy hair Soy Renewal 

Sation Nail Lacquer in Of Corset I'll Call you

The bag they sent me was indeed the March 2012 Flower bag and it REEKS! But I look past that considering my bag kicked ass!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

> It makes my hair so soft and shiny and I am seriously in love with it.. What product works better for you so I can check it out?


 Hmm. Garnier fructis sleek and shine anti-frizz serum(just be super careful with the amount you use, and use it before you blow dry, otherwise you'll look greasy, and only use that from bottom of the ear down) I loveeee the garnier fructis sleek and shine blow dry perfector straightening balm, seriously the best for frizzy hair. I like pure argan oil when I don't want to use the first product I mentioned. I have like 20 different hair products and those make a good enough impression for me to remember while I'm at school. Lol


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. Garnier fructis sleek and shine anti-frizz serum(just be super careful with the amount you use, and use it before you blow dry, otherwise you'll look greasy, and only use that from bottom of the ear down)
> 
> ...


 Have you ever tried John Frieda secret weapon? it does wonders for my frizzy curls.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2013)

I h



> Hmm. Garnier fructis sleek and shine anti-frizz serum(just be super careful with the amount you use, and use it before you blow dry, otherwise you'll look greasy, and only use that from bottom of the ear down) I loveeee the garnier fructis sleek and shine blow dry perfector straightening balm, seriously the best for frizzy hair. I like pure argan oil when I don't want to use the first product I mentioned. I have like 20 different hair products and those make a good enough impression for me to remember while I'm at school. Lol


. I haven't tried those, I'll look for them the next time I go to target. Thanks!


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It makes my hair so soft and shiny and I am seriously in love with it.. What product works better for you so I can check it out?


 I use the Coppola Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy products.  I love the conditioner and deep conditioner.  It's pretty pricey compared to other hair care products, but it works really well - at least for me.  It's definitely worth checking out, if you get the chance.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 17, 2013)

Is



> I use the Coppola Keratin Complex Smoothing Therapy products. Â I love the conditioner and deep conditioner. Â It's pretty pricey compared to other hair care products, but it works really well - at least for me. Â It's definitely worth checking out, if you get the chance.


. Is it color safe? Where do you get it at?


----------



## katlyne (Apr 17, 2013)

> Have you ever tried John Frieda secret weapon? it does wonders for my frizzy curls.


 I have not, I'll look into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I h . I haven't tried those, I'll look for them the next time I go to target. Thanks!


 You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is
> 
> . Is it color safe? Where do you get it at?


 There's a color safe formula.


----------



## anita68 (Apr 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who hasn't gotten their bag yet? With finals and projects piling up, I was looking forward to this bag to cheer me up! 




 



And yet, my bag found its way to the black hole that is Richmond.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


To be honest, I can't speculate on that shadow but I do know Two Cosmetics does not list the ingredients on their website. At this time the only thing I can say is to use it at your own risk and discretion. If you're uncomfortable using it as shadow then try it as a blush or don't use it.

I would suggest looking around for this product from other companies because it's not a unique product and since they use a private label manufacturer you're bound to find it.
So very frustrating! But I am glad I only paid a little over $4 for this, shipping included. I looked back on the Ipsy site and saw they were touting 2 cosmetics as paraben free and not tested on animals. They also did list the ingredients in the shadow on Ipsy, which are supposed to be: "talc, mica, caprylic/capric triglyceride, polybutene, octyldodecyl stearoyl stearate, phenoxyethanol, ethylhexylglycerin, tocopheryl acetate, synthetic fluorpholgopite l".

 Something else I liked about them was the whole donating to battered women shelters. Wish they'd get their act together, but oh well. I generally stick with my Urban Decay shadows most of the time anyway as they are such good quality. This was really just for fun anyway. Thanks Zadidoll!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello Dear Ladies,

I am here to report that my Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal full size 4.2 oz arrived today intact, lid sealed and has the full contents of the genuine product. Comapred side by side the liquid is the same texture, weight, density and scent. Only 12.99 included shipping. My hair LOVES THIS STUFF! I will use this seller again. Apparently ii is a large beauty outlet. 

Hope you all have a great beautiful and beauty- FULL day! 





xoxo

JamieJoy (mindcaviar)


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> (regarding TWO COSMETICS) They also did list the ingredients in the shadow on Ipsy, which are supposed to be: "talc, mica, caprylic/capric triglyceride, polybutene, octyldodecyl stearoyl stearate, phenoxyethanol, ethylhexylglycerin, tocopheryl acetate, synthetic fluorpholgopite l".
> 
> Something else I liked about them was the whole donating to battered women shelters. Wish they'd get their act together, but oh well. I generally stick with my Urban Decay shadows most of the time anyway as they are such good quality. This was really just for fun anyway. Thanks Zadidoll!


 Yes, I thought that was a wonderful project. And yes, I did read the ingredients before I purchased. Thanks for reminding us of that.


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *anita68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who hasn't gotten their bag yet? With finals and projects piling up, I was looking forward to this bag to cheer me up!
> 
> ...


 I haven't gotten my first bag either and my second 'just' now shipped  



 I see things going up on the trade thread and I think 'should I make a trade for it?' when I have no idea on what my bags are gonna have. I'd probably get traded items faster than it will take for my bags to show up


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, it's going via DHL ground which I think means it goes by horseback.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 17, 2013)

I finally got my shipping email this morning. It apparently shipped on the 11th from NC, traveled to the ATL area, then for some reason beyond me, continued down the east coast to Jacksonville, FL and has stopped in Orlando for the weekend. I hope it enjoys Cinderella's castle and Mr Toad's Wild Ride before it has to make its way to the Pensacola area. Haha.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 17, 2013)

Mine shipped on the 4th, went touristing in Wisconsin, got lost in Chicago...from the 9th through the 16th, apparently found its way back out to the 'burbs, where it got confused by the Kennedy, and now it's back in Elk Grove Village. Maybe if I'm lucky I'll see it by Friday?   

This is the first time I've had trouble, usually I get it the same day as my shipping notice.


----------



## JC327 (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *anita68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who hasn't gotten their bag yet? With finals and projects piling up, I was looking forward to this bag to cheer me up!
> 
> ...


 Nope there's a lot of other people waiting on their bag.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 17, 2013)

DHL Shipping was fine for me... 

Sorry to those STILL waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm reading the message right, but I just got an email from Ipsy (on an email I never signed up for a bag on) and it says no more waitlist sign up now...


----------



## pengutango (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, I think I got that same one where they say that the gift subs are back and subs are open again.


----------



## Juicesnberriez (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got my bag today. I was surprised to see my items in a floral bag, because I never got the apology email others got, nor was this a replacement bag for me, but my first one. Inside was a card with the same message the apology email had. I'm wondering if it took me so long to get my bag because they realized it was damaged before it left the warehouse? And if that's the case why did they send some people's anyway? But I digress. I'm happy. This means an extra bag for me which is a large part of the reason I use Ipsy. So yay.


----------



## katcole (Apr 18, 2013)

I ordered something  on eBay, the company used Dhl. its been sitting down in a post office and hour from me for over a week. I do understand we have had two blizzards in the last three week, but I'm scared it might get lost in the shuffle  . I wonder if all the  bad weather in my surrounding states has slowed down  the Ipsy delivery's in  some areas.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Apr 18, 2013)

My bag arrived and I got everything I wanted. (Well, short of getting both hair products.) I got:


Sweet Cheeks blush
Mica powder (Earth)
HSH Soy Renewal
Of Corset I'll Call You polish

I'd heard so much about the smell of the old pouches that I was actually curious about it and was interested to see whether it's as bad as everyone says. And indeed it is! 





I really like this month's items though. I wasn't expecting much of the polish, but it's holding up well for me so far.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2013)

Sometimes I clean surfaces of my house with a solution of water, vinegar (white or apple cider, doesn't matter), vodka, and a drop of dish washing liquid. It's very versatile and safe for pets and children, plus it deodorizes and disinfects. I got the apology email as well so I'm sure a smelly bag is heading my way. I'll use the cleaner on it and report back as to how it does to de-stink, though I predict it'll work wonders (use it for the cat and bunny litter boxes and it's effective).


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bag arrived and I got everything I wanted. (Well, short of getting both hair products.) I got:
> 
> ...


 I got the same.  But to me, the bag just smells like my dad.  He's a mechanic, so after a long day in the garage, that is what he smells like.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sometimes I clean surfaces of my house with a solution of water, vinegar (white or apple cider, doesn't matter), vodka, and a drop of dish washing liquid. It's very versatile and safe for pets and children, plus it deodorizes and disinfects. I got the apology email as well so I'm sure a smelly bag is heading my way. I'll use the cleaner on it and report back as to how it does to de-stink, though I predict it'll work wonders (use it for the cat and bunny litter boxes and it's effective).


 Wow... never would have thought of adding vodka to cleaning solution!  Would you mind sharing the "recipe"?  I'm looking for a good natural cleaner, especially because my 3-year-old is now trying to lick the counters (no clue why. he's crazy).


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2013)

I would share it if I actually measured any of the ingredients.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The main ingredient I use is the vinegar, usually about 2 cups depending on the container size (we have been refilling a standard size floor cleaner spray bottle), then about 1.5-2 cups of vodka (or regular rubbing alcohol if I've drank all the vodka), some water to top off the bottle and a drop or two of liquid dish soap. You can also mix up this same recipe and add less alcohol, more water and a few drops more dish soap, and a cup or two of table salt to use on weeds. Spray a few times in direct sunlight and they wither within days. Infinitely safer than roundup (my chickens and pets like to graze).


----------



## katcole (Apr 18, 2013)

I just went from having brownish black  long hair(to my bra level)to short red hair.  I did it on a whim, I hated till I dyed it red. I look like a new person my hazel eyes pop out now and I dont look so washed out but now I have to change my makeup rountine. I really loved the Sweet cheeks blush, not so sure now.I didnt get  the hair powder but I bought some at Walmart, I was out in the car playing with in my hair, I didnt realize I was going to get my hair cut, a few hours later after snow ,wind and hair product when I did go to get my haircut , the hair stylist looked at my hair and said .. Uh we better wash it ok,,I had  chunks of flaky hair powder lol. She told me now that I have short hair it would work better and not to  use so much lol. I reallly clumped it on.


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 18, 2013)

This months @ipsyofficial bag is in!! Sation nail polish in "Love at first byte" Mica Beauty Cosmetics shimmer powder in "Earth" Be a Bombshell blush in "Beach Please" and Argan Oil by Sexy Hair. These bags are amazing especially for the $10Â  :heart: Â


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would share it if I actually measured any of the ingredients.
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you!  I'm fighting some weeds in the lawn too, so both recipes will be used!


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmm. Got my bag today and it was a different version. After some quick reading (I'm behind about 30 pages) I see this has been discussed, but now need to go back and read up on what happened...


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 18, 2013)

The bag I got looks like the March 2012 bag, but different colors...


----------



## katie danielle (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm. Got my bag today and it was a different version. After some quick reading (I'm behind about 30 pages) I see this has been discussed, but now need to go back and read up on what happened...


 I like that bag much better than the white and pink one we got this month! It may be stinky, but it's way cuter in my opinion lol.


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (Apr 18, 2013)

That's the same bag I got but different products. The blush had exploded all over the bag though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2013)

I got the exact same products and I'm thrilled!! My bag doesn't have orange flowers, only green and blue, but I really like it! Yay for my first Ipsy month being a success!!


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that bag much better than the white and pink one we got this month! It may be stinky, but it's way cuter in my opinion lol.


 It is totally stinky! Is that what the problem was? (I'm still trying to catch up, lol)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok, done skimming.

Soooo - the original April bag didn't meet certain high quality standards, possibly the pink bled onto the white and made it look bad, like it did for one poster.   Or they may have just run out? 

To remedy the situation, they're sending the April shipment in the old March bag from 2012, which apparently _did _meet those high quality standards, but reeks of jet fuel  - my dh is an airplane mechanic, that's what the smell reminded me of, and it slapped me in the face when I opened the pink envelope.

So replace one that _looks _bad with one that _smells _bad.  

(Go home ipsy bag. You smell drunk. lol)

Whaterver. I'm on bag overload anyway.  The products are nice this month, though!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, done skimming.
> 
> ...


 I think the other part of that is you should receive one of the empty pink and white bags next month, in addition to the May bag and May contents.


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2013)

I didn't think it smelled too terribly bad, but having grown up with a contractor dad, it just reminded me of building sites and paint. But for those with scent sensitivity, it would definitely be rough. I also catch the jet fuel/kerosene smell. Maybe they've been sitting in a hot warehouse too long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 18, 2013)

Duplicate post thanks to my phone. Doh!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Two Cosmetics order today, 3 days after I placed the order. The eyeliner I purchased (up in smoke) came with a liner brush that I wasn't aware was included! My lip gloss is in Heart, pink with golden shimmer.


 Nice of them to include the brush!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Two Cosmetics order today, 3 days after I placed the order. The eyeliner I purchased (up in smoke) came with a liner brush that I wasn't aware was included! My lip gloss is in Heart, pink with golden shimmer.


 oooh that is cool! I was thinking about getting the liner, but didn't want to buy the liner brush that goes with it. hehe. Let us know how you like the liner!


----------



## SarahAlly01 (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Two Cosmetics order today, 3 days after I placed the order. The eyeliner I purchased (up in smoke) came with a liner brush that I wasn't aware was included! My lip gloss is in Heart, pink with golden shimmer.


I got my order today too! I got the liner in Royal, a turquoise color. I was surprised to get the brush as well and it's a decent brush! I got the same lip gloss as well. I placed a second order the next day for the Mini Daily palette, a mini naked palette dupe. Hopefully I'll get that tomorrow, I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't take this the wrong way but when I was reading your watermark on your picture I totally read it as "dynamite doe snails."  I was like what do female deers and snails have to do with each other?  Sorry it was a long really horrible day and this made snapped me out of my funk for a minute.

Love the fact the gel eyeliner came with a brush!  And the gloss is soo pretty!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Two Cosmetics order today, 3 days after I placed the order. The eyeliner I purchased (up in smoke) came with a liner brush that I wasn't aware was included! My lip gloss is in Heart, pink with golden shimmer.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but when I was reading your watermark on your picture I totally read it as "dynamite doe snails."  I was like what do female deers and snails have to do with each other?  Sorry it was a long really horrible day and this made snapped me out of my funk for a minute.
> 
> Love the fact the gel eyeliner came with a brush!  And the gloss is soo pretty!


 LMAO! That is not the first time I have heard that!! Hilarious....I noticed that too after I made the blog name hahahaha


----------



## lovepink (Apr 18, 2013)

Well regardless of what it is called your nails, designs and polishes are GORGEOUS! So keep on keepin on!  



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO! That is not the first time I have heard that!! Hilarious....I noticed that too after I made the blog name hahahaha


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well regardless of what it is called your nails, designs and polishes are GORGEOUS! So keep on keepin on!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 18, 2013)

Finally got my bag - soy, two cosmetics, shimmery blush, and love at first byte polish.   I'm quite happy with everything except the eyeshadow - was hoping for Mica, but it has more pigment than I expected. I received a green Two Cosmetics duo in my Lip Factory box, and it was soo chalky. The pink seems to wear better though.   I'm using the Sation polish to cover up the horrible yellow nails this month's purple bright Julep me with.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got my order today too! I got the liner in Royal, a turquoise color. I was surprised to get the brush as well and it's a decent brush! I got the same lip gloss as well. I placed a second order the next day for the Mini Daily palette, a mini naked palette dupe. Hopefully I'll get that tomorrow, I'm excited to try it out.


I'm excited to get my order! I also got the Royal gel liner, and another color I can't remember at the moment! That's cool it comes with a brush.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 19, 2013)

> I would share it if I actually measured any of the ingredients.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The main ingredient I use is the vinegar, usually about 2 cups depending on the container size (we have been refilling a standard size floor cleaner spray bottle), then about 1.5-2 cups of vodka (or regular rubbing alcohol if I've drank all the vodka), some water to top off the bottle and a drop or two of liquid dish soap. You can also mix up this same recipe and add less alcohol, more water and a few drops more dish soap, and a cup or two of table salt to use on weeds. Spray a few times in direct sunlight and they wither within days. Infinitely safer than roundup (my chickens and pets like to graze).


 This is awesome, thank you!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 19, 2013)

> It is totally stinky! Is that what the problem was? (I'm still trying to catch up, lol)


 Back when ipsy was my glam, ALL of the bags had a disgusting fishy smell. It didn't get better unto about June or so, if my memory is right. So gross that the bags from over a year ago still stink. I have been SO HAPPY with the service since they switched over to ipsy and stepped up the quality of the bags!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is totally stinky! Is that what the problem was? (I'm still trying to catch up, lol)
> ...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 19, 2013)

> July. The June bags were those horrible gold glitter ones. The products were good but that bag... ugh.


 YES, the gold one was gross too! I'm having flashbacks!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 19, 2013)

I think its just the vinyl spray lining that the bags have, I wasn't subscribed then, but did all the bags that smelled gross have the plasticy lining?


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 19, 2013)

I got my Two Cosmetics order! The electric and Royal gel liners are GORGEOUS!!!! Seriously beautiful colors! Mine also came with a brush. I also picked up the pink shadows but I haven't used them yet. My free gloss was in the color Tropical. It's a nudeish pink. The gel liners say they are made in the USA for anyone who gets nervous by Made in China products.

I can't vouch for how long they wear but I can vouch that the colors are stunning!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2013)

Got my order too! Gonna have to say I don't think they did a great job matching the lipgloss color to my order (coppery-orange eyeshadow, rose-mauve blush, and... light pink gloss?) but who doesn't need more standard pink gloss, right? The color is "Angelic", maybe they matched my personality instead of my order colors.... HA!!!




I did swatch the eyeshadow, that's why a spot on the surface looks like a little fingerprint! It's an amazing copper color and I can't wait for fall! It will be so pretty!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 19, 2013)

> Got my order too! Gonna have to say I don't think they did a great job matching the lipgloss color to my order (coppery-orange eyeshadow, rose-mauve blush, and... light pink gloss?) but who doesn't need more standard pink gloss, right? The color is "Angelic", maybe they matched my personality instead of my order colors.... HA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I did swatch the eyeshadow, that's why a spot on the surface looks like a little fingerprint! It's an amazing copper color and I can't wait for fall! It will be so pretty!


 Lol @personality match! Although, everyone can use a standard pink, especially if it's sheer. Perfect to layer!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol @personality match! Although, everyone can use a standard pink, especially if it's sheer. Perfect to layer!


 Yep! Can never have enough sheer pink gloss!  Now I have one for my makeup bag and one for my purse!  (I also have Secret Agent's Pretty Pink Provocateur that I traded for a few weeks ago.  Hooray!)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my order too! Gonna have to say I don't think they did a great job matching the lipgloss color to my order (coppery-orange eyeshadow, rose-mauve blush, and... light pink gloss?) but who doesn't need more standard pink gloss, right? *The color is "Angelic", maybe they matched my personality instead of my order colors*.... HA!!!


 YES! LOVE IT!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 20, 2013)

Has anyone ordered anything from Be a Bombshell?

I thought the blush was surprisingly good!

Would love to try some of their other products.

PS Apologies if this was already discussed in this thread. I am rushing out the door and don't have time to review the old posts!


----------



## tanya0949 (Apr 20, 2013)

> Has anyone ordered anything from Be a Bombshell? I thought the blush was surprisingly good! Would love to try some of their other products. PS Apologies if this was already discussed in this thread. I am rushing out the door and don't have time to review the old posts!


 I just got their eyeliner in onyx in a trade and it is amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be purchasing from them in the near future.


----------



## votedreads (Apr 22, 2013)

hey does anyone know why the gurus aren't doing videos this month? What is the point of them even being ipsy representatives? I love those videos! ++ I have been using the mica powder "earth" for a week now and I am in love. Over NYX's jumbo pencil in milk its very pretty and subtly brightening. Like the blush (hot pink one) and LOVVEE of corset i'll call you. Really good wearing power....it hardly chips!!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello Dear Ladies, 

Been reading all the posts. Thank you all for sharing the photos and product reviews.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a happy week.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *votedreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hey does anyone know why the gurus aren't doing videos this month? What is the point of them even being ipsy representatives? I love those videos! ++ I have been using the mica powder "earth" for a week now and I am in love. Over NYX's jumbo pencil in milk its very pretty and subtly brightening. Like the blush (hot pink one) and LOVVEE of corset i'll call you. Really good wearing power....it hardly chips!!

 

I think they are letting the new ipsy gurus have a shot.  I subscribe to the ipsy channel itself and I think I have seen 3 new girls this month (all super young!)


----------



## aricukier (Apr 23, 2013)

Does anyone have tips for the soy renewal? I have a little longer than shoulder length hair, use about a dime size drop, and it just seems to make my hair poofy and my roots oily.  I'm in love with the garnier nuctris triple nutriton spray, which I can use on dry or wet hair without it being oily, so I've been comparing soy renewal to that.  I just went back to the triple nutrition spray.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sad because so many people loved the soy renewal, am I just missing something?


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have tips for the soy renewal? I have a little longer than shoulder length hair, use about a dime size drop, and it just seems to make my hair poofy and my roots oily.  I'm in love with the garnier nuctris triple nutriton spray, which I can use on dry or wet hair without it being oily, so I've been comparing soy renewal to that.  I just went back to the triple nutrition spray.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sad because so many people loved the soy renewal, am I just missing something?


I have the same length of hair as you. I have been using less then a dime size. Just a little amount. I also don't put it on my roots. I start at my ends and work my way up, ignoring the roots. I liked it enough to order a full size at Ultra. (First time I have taken advantage of any of the coupon codes Ipsy has provided.)


----------



## pengutango (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have tips for the soy renewal? I have a little longer than shoulder length hair, use about a dime size drop, and it just seems to make my hair poofy and my roots oily.  I'm in love with the garnier nuctris triple nutriton spray, which I can use on dry or wet hair without it being oily, so I've been comparing soy renewal to that.  I just went back to the triple nutrition spray.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sad because so many people loved the soy renewal, am I just missing something?


 It can be used on both wet and dry hair. Since it's making your roots oily, try using it on just the middle to lower portion of your hair. That's what I do since my roots tend to get oily if I'm not careful with what I put on it. Also, you may be using too much of the product. You need very little to make it effective.

For me, I use 3-6 drops and that's plenty for my hair. Hope that helps ya out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love this stuff, though it seems to work just as well as plain Argan Oil (still need to do some more comparison testing to be sure), which I use as my daily moisturizer, so not 100% sure if I'll get the full size. Really considering it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aricukier (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks! I'll try to use even less, and maybe just try is on dry hair, since I've been having bad luck with wet hair.  I will definitely avoid my roots too! Thanks again!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 23, 2013)

I placed an order for the Be a Bombshell eyeliner pen last night and I got a shipping notice early this morning!!!!

That's pretty fantastic.

Btw, shipping is a flat rate of $2...shockingly low!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they are letting the new ipsy gurus have a shot.  I subscribe to the ipsy channel itself and I think I have seen 3 new girls this month (all super young!)


Indeed! You know though, I'm not trying to be mean at all, but...I'm just not feeling most of the new ones. I don't know what it is...most of them just don't look friendly and they run their sentences together...it's just difficult to listen to them. They're gorgeous, and props to them for getting out there and making these videos, however, just not loving them. The only one I was happy to watch and enjoyed was cutesygirl09. I think out of all the gurus, I mostly look forward to charismastar...she's just adorable, fun and makes the video interesting and informative!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Indeed! You know though, I'm not trying to be mean at all, but...I'm just not feeling most of the new ones. I don't know what it is...most of them just don't look friendly and they run their sentences together...it's just difficult to listen to them. They're gorgeous, and props to them for getting out there and making these videos, however, just not loving them. The only one I was happy to watch and enjoyed was cutesygirl09. I think out of all the gurus, I mostly look forward to charismastar...she's just adorable, fun and makes the video interesting and informative!


 I completely agree. I do enjoy Charis' videos.  I found her last summer when I was looking for a fairy makeup tutorial for a costume.  I was her fantasy NYX Awards entry and I loved it and started watching all her videos.  She truly deserved 1st place.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2013)

I've done a blog post on my thoughts on the Be A Bombshell blush which I'm going to post over in the Be A Bombshell thread over in the makeup forum. Love the color... not feeling the rest.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/products/be-a-bombshell-blush-sweet-cheeks


----------



## guenivere (Apr 23, 2013)

The Be A Bombshell blush packaging is cheap and it feels really flimsy. I liked the color but it immediately made my pores stand out despite primer and foundation.  Not liking this one.

LOOOOOVE the Sexy Healthy hair tho - the smell is fantastic, it spreads nicely, and it hasn't made my hair oily at all. 

This was my first Ipsy experience and I'm not sure I'll stick with them after trying May's box. If the quality is still the same (cheap stuff!), then I'm not interested.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't have problems with the pore issue but I'm using my primer from Nuturing Forces which is a matte primer so I think that helps me a good deal with that issue.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm really loving that blush. The packaging doesn't bother me and no pore issue. I LOVE the color! It's staying power isn't an all day thing. I noticed I did need to reapply late afternoon. Other than that I'm a fan.

Color me impressed that shipping is $2!


----------



## katcole (Apr 23, 2013)

That was a very good  review Zadidoll,you answered a bunch of my questions I had. I honestly just started wearing makeup on a daily(OK more then I ever did basis) I'm 47,sad  but I have always used Dollar Store brands so I really cant make comparisons. After I used the Urban Decay eye liner we got in a Ipsy bag, it has ruined from using my cheap ones. As far as product safety ,mehhhh there are so many dangers in life .I did buy some makeup from a Walmart Christmas gift set that really gave me skin /eye issues. I totally understand others concerns and not dismissing any ones concerns. I just wonder what combination of ingredients make a cosmetic better then another?

Moving on, I cant remember if I  reviewed  the Aprils;s bag contents yet. I loved the feel and color of the Sweet Cheeks, I actually liked the packaging but like I said I'm used to Dollar Store items,  The eye shadow,,meh but since I got my hair cut really shot and dyed it red, the eye makeup looked good now but I had to layer and layer it on. I got the hair oil and just used it on my short hair,it really didn't do anything. I loved the Josie Maran oil we got months  ago , I bought a cheap version of it later, it was crap plus I split it and lost all of it.,I also used a product with  Argan oil in it, but it contained other stuff,yuck.

 I'm on the fence about Ipsy I dropped out last month but signed up days  later, I really shouldn't spend the money but I still might keep it. I still have product left from  my December bag,So a little goes a long way with me. I do use make up more since I got my hair cut and I hope to find a another job where I can dress up more.

Its amazing how much my looks have changed since dying and cutting my hair short,what colors worked on my almost black dull long haired head  doesn't look  so good now etc.I actually like how I look now and really like the April Pink stuff from Ipsy,


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm glad it answered some of your questions. If you have any questions please ask.


----------



## Baberanza (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha, still haven't tried the blush!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *guenivere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Be A Bombshell blush packaging is cheap and it feels really flimsy. I liked the color but it immediately made my pores stand out despite primer and foundation.  Not liking this one.
> 
> ...


 I can kind of understand what you are saying. I didn't like the parabens in the blush, so I haven't given it a real try just yet. However, I see myself sticking with my Tarte blushes most of the time anyway.

While I would like to get higher priced, better brand products, I see getting full size products as kind of a trade off. Plus, if they are heavy on the makeup and lighter on the skincare, that makes me happy too. I hated Birchbox because they had so many box variations that your chances of getting something good was low--even if they did give out a few good products for the month.  April was my first month too, and overall I was pretty happy. I especially liked that Ipsy provides a trading space on their Facebook page since I did want to trade colors on the nail polish and someone swapped me the Beach Please blush for the mica sample. So yeah, Stila, Urban Decay, etc.--it would be great to see these show up now and then, even in deluxe sample sizes. But full sized, lower cost to mid-priced makeup is ok too.  ($16 blush isn't exactly cheap to me--I'd say more mid-priced compared to what I prefer.  Of course, the Two Cosmetics shadows were much cheaper than the blush).  A balance would be great. I'm hoping they work on that.


----------



## diana16 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, still haven't tried the blush!


Same here! lol


----------



## keepcalmcarryon (Apr 23, 2013)

Just a warning about the blush- my came broken so I decided to try and fix it using the rubbing alcohol trick. As soon as the rubbing alcohol got on the black part of the container black coloring began to get everywhere! The rubbing alcohol didn't seem to take the color completely off the container, but it did get black pigment all over my sink and a little got into the blush. I mixed it up and let it set, and now it's really crackly, I think it might break again if I look at it wrong. I tried it out using just a TINY swipe but ended up with ridiculous looking hot pink streaks on my cheeks that were impossible to blend (I got the "Beach Please" color.) I'm really hoping it's acting that way because it didn't like being fixed. Ipsy is sending me a new blush so I'd like it to actually work!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have tips for the soy renewal? I have a little longer than shoulder length hair, use about a dime size drop, and it just seems to make my hair poofy and my roots oily.  I'm in love with the garnier nuctris triple nutriton spray, which I can use on dry or wet hair without it being oily, so I've been comparing soy renewal to that.  I just went back to the triple nutrition spray.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sad because so many people loved the soy renewal, am I just missing something?


 I use it only on my ends, a tiny drop, smaller than a dime for my thick almost shoulder length hair. I use it when my hair is wet only, also.

I think it's nice, but nothing special. I find it performs almost identically to my Moroccanoil, Macadamia oil treatment, and basically every other oil-serum product I've tried. I will use it, but I won't re-buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really loving that blush. The packaging doesn't bother me and no pore issue. I LOVE the color! It's staying power isn't an all day thing. I noticed I did need to reapply late afternoon. Other than that I'm a fan.
> 
> Color me impressed that shipping is $2!


 Another one here totally loving the blush.  I got it in Sweet Cheeks and was amazed at the deep pigmentation and blendability.  I just barely touched my brush onto the surface and the powder came loose.  So yeah, not great for travel, and I agree the packaging is very cheap, but the blush itself I love and would get other colors if I wasn't already full up with all my Tarte, Tarina Tarantino, Bobbi Brown,  and Benefit blushes.

I did notice the pore thing, but I take it that's due to the shimmer in the blush.  It wasn't enough to bother me too much though.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm going to post a "My Thoughts" on the Soy Renewal but until I do a full review here are some of my thoughts.


It smells... familiar. Almost like baby powder but not exactly baby powder. I can't pinpoint it.
If I apply it (pea size) to semi-damp hair and then brush my hair with my boar brush it does add a wee bit of shine.

Overall, I don't think this is one I'd purchase a full size version of. Love the hair spray from a few months ago but the Soy Renewal I'm not crazy about. Guess I have to use it more before making my final judgement on it.


----------



## bluemustang (Apr 24, 2013)

> I'm going to post a "My Thoughts" on the Soy Renewal but until I do a full review here are some of my thoughts.
> It smells... familiar. Almost like baby powder but not exactly baby powder. I can't pinpoint it.
> If I apply it (pea size) to semi-damp hair and then brush my hair with my boar brush it does add a wee bit of shine.
> Overall, I don't think this is one I'd purchase a full size version of. Love the hair spray from a few months ago but the Soy Renewal I'm not crazy about. Guess I have to use it more before making my final judgement on it.


I have long hair and use a bit more product than that but I put it at my ends and then up towards the roots (my hair never seems greasy after).. I always blow dry my roots to help get more volume and let the rest air dry and using this product, my hair mostly dries with no extra work. And is smooooth and shiny and so soft.. And it stays that way until I wash it again (every other day). I don't have thick hair, more normal or a bit less (I blame the kids haha) but my hair is thicker/courser.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 24, 2013)

I like the blush color, but it's pretty cheap (quality, consistency etc.).  Since so much of it comes loose when dragging a brush through it I tapped the side on my trash bin this morning to get rid of the excess and half the blush cracked and fell in on the ground.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't have a problem with the blush...it seems to be packed well enough, granted, I use a medium sized flat top brush and just have to touch it on the powder and tap the excess off(on the floor or something, not the pan), maybe its because I'm not swirling a brush around in it. I've never had to do that with a blush though. Lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't have a problem with the blush...it seems to be packed well enough, granted, I use a medium sized flat top brush and just have to touch it on the powder and tap the excess off(on the floor or something, not the pan), maybe its because I'm not swirling a brush around in it. I've never had to do that with a blush though. Lol


 Most of my blush is still useable. I don't tap the excess off in the pan, my blush and brush generates a lot of loose powder for some reason, never had this problem with other blushes from Cover Girl to Nars, never seen a blush with so much loose powder.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 24, 2013)

Got my bag! 

Contents:

Soy Renewal

Two Eyeshadow Duo

Sweet Cheeks Blush

Love at First Byte polish.

3/4 items that I was hoping for (I really wanted the other Sation polish color, especially since I snagged the Allure box yesterday and it is also supposed to have the Love at First Byte color too). At least it's a nice, subtle color for my girls and it dries fast! I just painted 20 little toes with it and they're happy as clams ;-)

Excited to try out the other products soon, I swatched the shadows and blush on my hand and they all look great with my skin tone so I'm excited. I have a ton of brown/gray neutral shadows so this will be fun to experiment with some pretty pink eye looks for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SarahAlly01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm going to order the Daily Palette from them because I just watched a video comparing it to the original Urban Decay Naked Palette and it's a really good dupe! I've never been able to afford the Naked palette and this is pretty close!


Thanks for the suggestion! I picked up and put back the Urban Decay Naked Palette several times when I was shopping at Sephora during Chic Week but just couldn't justify the cost even at 15% off, especially since I already have a zillion eye shadows. I bought the Mini Daily Palette. It was only $11.25 after the discount.


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Another one here totally loving the blush.  I got it in Sweet Cheeks and was amazed at the deep pigmentation and blendability.  I just barely touched my brush onto the surface and the powder came loose.  So yeah, not great for travel, and I agree the packaging is very cheap, but the blush itself I love and would get other colors if I wasn't already full up with all my Tarte, Tarina Tarantino, Bobbi Brown,  and Benefit blushes.
> ...


I guess I didn't realize that blush wasn't suppose to kind of come loose when you use it? Down Boy from theBalm does this, as well as my blush from IT Cosmetics. I think the only blush that I have that doesn't do this is Laura Geller, but that could be because it's baked. And the loose powder is slight so it doesn't bother me.  I received Sweet Cheeks also and love it!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nishino (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Roxane68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess I didn't realize that blush wasn't suppose to kind of come loose when you use it? Down Boy from theBalm does this, as well as my blush from IT Cosmetics. I think the only blush that I have that doesn't do this is Laura Geller, but that could be because it's baked. And the loose powder is slight so it doesn't bother me.  I received Sweet Cheeks also and love it!


 I don't know that it should or shouldn't....I mean it doesn't really bother me unless I need to travel with it.  The looseness of the powder is what makes it so blendable in my opinion.  To me it's not something to assign a "good" or "bad" value to.  I prefer that over a really hard blush that your brush can barely pick up any color from, that's for sure.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness! If any of you gals got the Mica shadow, try it over Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough As Taupe its sooo pretty. This morning I put the color tattoo mainly on the lid with a little smudging outside the crease, then put the shadow only on the lid and put a cream highlight on the browbone..or wherever I hadn't already put shadow.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my goodness! If any of you gals got the Mica shadow, try it over Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough As Taupe its sooo pretty. This morning I put the color tattoo mainly on the lid with a little smudging outside the crease, then put the shadow only on the lid and put a cream highlight on the browbone..or wherever I hadn't already put shadow.


 I have both of those items.  I will have to try that tomorrow.


----------



## acostakk (Apr 25, 2013)

> Oh my goodness! If any of you gals got the Mica shadow, try it over Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough As Taupe its sooo pretty. This morning I put the color tattoo mainly on the lid with a little smudging outside the crease, then put the shadow only on the lid and put a cream highlight on the browbone..or wherever I hadn't already put shadow.


 I've been doing that too! Very happy to find a use for Tough a Taupe cause up till now I haven't been a huge fan. But that combo is fantastic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been doing that too! Very happy to find a use for Tough a Taupe cause up till now I haven't been a huge fan. But that combo is fantastic


 wow two of you have been doing this independently of one another....anyone have pictures?  should I run out to buy a Tough as Taupe???


----------



## katlyne (Apr 25, 2013)

> wow two of you have been doing this independently of one another....anyone have pictures? Â should I run out to buy a Tough as Taupe???


I'll take pictures tomorrow morning when I do it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nishino (Apr 25, 2013)

yay thanks!!  looking forward to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my goodness! If any of you gals got the Mica shadow, try it over Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough As Taupe its sooo pretty. This morning I put the color tattoo mainly on the lid with a little smudging outside the crease, then put the shadow only on the lid and put a cream highlight on the browbone..or wherever I hadn't already put shadow.


I received the Two Cosmetics duo eyeshadow and it is really lovely over the Maybelline Color Tattoo in Inked In Pink.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2013)

Against my better judgement I used the MicaBeauty shadow today and some of it got onto my cheeks. Well needless to say I broke out into a rash where it touched my cheeks and my eyes are itching like crazy. I'm convinced it's the mica in their products and may be it's not milled enough. I don't know but I do know I don't have this problem with other mica products.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness 0.o I've never had an issue like that with makeup *knock on wood* do you think its like a personal allergy?



> Against my better judgement I used the MicaBeauty shadow today and some of it got onto my cheeks. Well needless to say I broke out into a rash where it touched my cheeks and my eyes are itching like crazy. I'm convinced it's the mica in their products and may be it's not milled enough. I don't know but I do know I don't have this problem with other mica products.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my goodness! If any of you gals got the Mica shadow, try it over Maybelline Color Tattoo in Tough As Taupe its sooo pretty. This morning I put the color tattoo mainly on the lid with a little smudging outside the crease, then put the shadow only on the lid and put a cream highlight on the browbone..or wherever I hadn't already put shadow.


I wanna see pics!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2013)

Most likely. A few years back, among my first posts here on MUT, I ranted about having an allergic reaction to the MicaBella makeup. I don't have a problem with other mica based makeup just MicaBella/MicaBeauty. I did notice when I went to use the shadow - and recall the MicaBella stuff - that it was very metallic and the stuff floats into the air. Since the first incident was a year or two ago and now this... I'll be passing on any more of their products. I haven't tried their eyeliner from a previous bag but think that will be safe compared to any of their mica products.



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness 0.o I've never had an issue like that with makeup *knock on wood* do you think its like a personal allergy? Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Against my better judgement I used the MicaBeauty shadow today and some of it got onto my cheeks. Well needless to say I broke out into a rash where it touched my cheeks and my eyes are itching like crazy. I'm convinced it's the mica in their products and may be it's not milled enough. I don't know but I do know I don't have this problem with other mica products.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh goodness. I wonder what's different about their mica and how it would cause a reaction?!



> Most likely. A few years back, among my first posts here on MUT, I ranted about having an allergic reaction to the MicaBella makeup. I don't have a problem with other mica based makeup just MicaBella/MicaBeauty. I did notice when I went to use the shadow - and recall the MicaBella stuff - that it was very metallic and the stuff floats into the air. Since the first incident was a year or two ago and now this... I'll be passing on any more of their products. I haven't tried their eyeliner from a previous bag but think that will be safe compared to any of their mica products.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh goodness. I wonder what's different about their mica and how it would cause a reaction?!


 Mica (Sericite) as a general rule is safe for the skin and usually will not cause any significant problems for women with normal complexions; however for those of us, like me, with sensitive, allergy prone skin issues, this ingredient can cause severe distress to the wearer. Mica is made from pulverized (crushed) rock which tends to have sharp microscopic edges causing micro-tears when buffed onto the skin. It can also cause further irritation to women with acne and rosacea making both of these conditions worsen. Certain coated Mica based products will wreak havoc on acne prone skin due to its' heavier consistency which requires more buffing onto the skin in order to disperse pigment and keep it from slipping into fine lines. It is this same action which forces the makeup into the pores which in turn can plug them and create an environment for more acne to grow. 





 




 





 
~ internet


----------



## votedreads (Apr 26, 2013)

I wanna see pics of the color tattoo and mica powder as well! its my new favorite shadow


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 26, 2013)

See, contrary to belief... I don't know everything. LOL That is new info... I know mica is made from crushed rock but never thought it had microscopic edges. That makes total sense on why it itches like crazy. But again, it's not all mica based products - I have so many products where the first or second ingredient is mica or is primarily mica but MicaBella/Beauty is the only one I ever have a problem with. The line of "_certain coated mica based products will wreak havoc... due to its' heavier consistency..."_ has me thinking that the MicaBella/Beauty mica is one of those "certain coated" products. Maybe the mica is not as finely milled as other mica, maybe it has a coating on it that's heavier but that info is pretty right on the money for me, especially since I DO suffer from rosacea.



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mica (Sericite) as a general rule is safe for the skin and usually will not cause any significant problems for women with normal complexions; however for those of us, like me, with sensitive, allergy prone skin issues, this ingredient can cause severe distress to the wearer. Mica is made from pulverized (crushed) rock which tends to have sharp microscopic edges causing micro-tears when buffed onto the skin. It can also cause further irritation to women with acne and rosacea making both of these conditions worsen. Certain coated Mica based products will wreak havoc on acne prone skin due to its' heavier consistency which requires more buffing onto the skin in order to disperse pigment and keep it from slipping into fine lines. It is this same action which forces the makeup into the pores which in turn can plug them and create an environment for more acne to grow.
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 26, 2013)

KK ladies, I may just have a hint for the MAY BAG! I am always on FaceBook and guess who posted on ipsy's FaceBook page as well as "liked" ipsy TODAY? ZOYA! The nail polish company. Now, I am just speculating and sleuthing-- so don't count on it, but it is a pretty cool hint if it is TRUE. 

The post says: 

"Hey Ipsy Beauties - have a great day! Love the Zoya Nail Polish Fairies." 




Here is a link to a video about the new summer collection. The collection is GORGEOUS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7r7KBglOLA&amp;feature=youtu.be

Also I learned from the thread on the link that Zoya is half off this week due to EARTH WEEK. 

This makes the polishes 4.00

Here is the code for their site. ZOYAEARTH2013


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> KK ladies, I may just have a hint for the MAY BAG! I am always on FaceBook and guess who posted on ipsy's FaceBook page as well as "liked" ipsy TODAY? ZOYA! The nail polish company. Now, I am just speculating and sleuthing-- so don't count on it, but it is a pretty cool hint if it is TRUE.
> 
> ...


 I would love to get a Zoya polish in a future bag!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 26, 2013)

hmmmmm looks like you have to purchase at least six bottles of ZOYA nail polish in order to get the half price deal with the code. Buy 6 bottles or more (up to 24) Sorry for not posting that part.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love to get a Zoya polish in a future bag!


 So would I.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking if not in May, they must have partnered up so we will see a ZOYA polish in a future bag this year. I am in love with the sparkling colors in their PIXIE DUST collection. And since the post on ipsy mentioned "fairies" ???????? Well, who knows! 

Here is the summer Pixie Dust Collection: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smSrNR7-PaQ which is not just a glitter collection, but a fine glitter matte sand-like finish.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 26, 2013)

> KK ladies, I may just have a hint for the MAY BAG! I am always on FaceBook and guess who posted on ipsy's FaceBook page as well as "liked" ipsy TODAY? ZOYA! The nail polish company. Now, I am just speculating and sleuthing-- so don't count on it, but it is a pretty cool hint if it is TRUE.Â  The post says:Â
> "Hey Ipsy Beauties - have a great day! Love the Zoya Nail Polish Fairies."Â
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope we do get Zoya nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully soon


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So would I.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking if not in May, they must have partnered up so we will see a ZOYA polish in a future bag this year. I am in love with the sparkling colors in their PIXIE DUST collection. And since the post on ipsy mentioned "fairies" ???????? Well, who knows!
> 
> Here is the summer Pixie Dust Collection: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smSrNR7-PaQ which is not just a glitter collection, but a fine glitter matte sand-like finish.


 Those are so pretty, I love Zoya so I would be happy with anything from them.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 26, 2013)

[/img] I could not get the pink sparkles to show through in any of these photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 26, 2013)

> So would I.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking if not in May, they must have partnered up so we will see a ZOYA polish in a future bag this year. I am in love with the sparkling colors in their PIXIE DUST collection. And since the post on ipsy mentioned "fairies" ???????? Well, who knows!Â


 "Fairy" is just their nickname for their employees. They've been using it for years.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 26, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

See, contrary to belief... I don't know everything. LOL That is new info... I know mica is made from crushed rock but never thought it had microscopic edges. That makes total sense on why it itches like crazy. But again, it's not all mica based products - I have so many products where the first or second ingredient is mica or is primarily mica but MicaBella/Beauty is the only one I ever have a problem with. The line of "_certain coated mica based products will wreak havoc... due to its' heavier consistency..."_ has me thinking that the MicaBella/Beauty mica is one of those "certain coated" products. Maybe the mica is not as finely milled as other mica, maybe it has a coating on it that's heavier but that info is pretty right on the money for me, especially since I DO suffer from rosacea.




 




 

The skin on my eye lids are super sensitive too!  It won't tolerate any shadow, shadow cream (i.e. the gorgeous 'Tattoo' shades) or eye primer.  Always starts itching and stinging within half an hour.  But I continue to sample and wipe off.  Maybe there will be a formula that works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...

Liners and mascaras are good, I'm grateful for that!! 





 




 




 

A little tangent, peppers works very much the same way in its mechanics.  The human mouth doesn't have a taste receptor for what pepper does, it sorta just scratches around...  That's why pepper burns when you get it in our eyes or into a cut.


----------



## nishino (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ooh it does look pretty and sparkly though!  I have another cream shadow that might work with this...

thanks for posting your photos!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Apr 26, 2013)

So I got the Love at First Byte polish in my bag, and when I tried it, I wasn't a big fan. I have butter London Diamond Geezer on my nails now, and last night I was saw the Sation polish sitting on my dresser and thought, "Ooh, I wonder what this would look like over the silver...." I put one coat over my 2 coats of BL, and it turned this suuuuuper pretty smokey light purple color. Now I want to layer it over everything just to see what it'll look like! There's hope for it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got the Love at First Byte polish in my bag, and when I tried it, I wasn't a big fan. I have butter London Diamond Geezer on my nails now, and last night I was saw the Sation polish sitting on my dresser and thought, "Ooh, I wonder what this would look like over the silver...." I put one coat over my 2 coats of BL, and it turned this suuuuuper pretty smokey light purple color. Now I want to layer it over everything just to see what it'll look like! There's hope for it yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooh,..  Photos please, pretty please?


----------



## audiophilekate (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> KK ladies, I may just have a hint for the MAY BAG! I am always on FaceBook and guess who posted on ipsy's FaceBook page as well as "liked" ipsy TODAY? ZOYA! The nail polish company. Now, I am just speculating and sleuthing-- so don't count on it, but it is a pretty cool hint if it is TRUE.
> 
> ...


 Thank you!  I've been meaning to try Zoya for a while.  I just placed an order.  I didn't realize the code was good all week.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mica (Sericite) as a general rule is safe for the skin and usually will not cause any significant problems for women with normal complexions; however for those of us, like me, with sensitive, allergy prone skin issues, this ingredient can cause severe distress to the wearer. Mica is made from pulverized (crushed) rock which tends to have sharp microscopic edges causing micro-tears when buffed onto the skin. It can also cause further irritation to women with acne and rosacea making both of these conditions worsen. Certain coated Mica based products will wreak havoc on acne prone skin due to its' heavier consistency which requires more buffing onto the skin in order to disperse pigment and keep it from slipping into fine lines. It is this same action which forces the makeup into the pores which in turn can plug them and create an environment for more acne to grow.
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> KK ladies, I may just have a hint for the MAY BAG! I am always on FaceBook and guess who posted on ipsy's FaceBook page as well as "liked" ipsy TODAY? ZOYA! The nail polish company. Now, I am just speculating and sleuthing-- so don't count on it, but it is a pretty cool hint if it is TRUE.
> 
> ...


 oooooh, this would make me very happy, I adore Zoya! I just put in my order last night for the Earth Day sale, picked up three colors for friends and three for me. woot! I believe that code expires at midnight tonight, so you best be using it soon ladies!

It would be WONDERFUL if they gave us one of the pixie dusts in our bags... maybe from the summer line? eeeee!


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So sparkly I love it!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol. Thanks. It seemed to get a lot better after I put all my makeup on.



> So sparkly I love it!


----------



## nishino (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol. Thanks. It seemed to get a lot better after I put all my makeup on.


 
You should be an eye model!  They're so pretty!  At least the left one is LOL


----------



## FormosaHoney (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm...This may make me rethink some things. I always thought mineral makeup was supposed to be more gentle. I do have sensitive skin. I burn easily. Very fair. And my cheeks stay red. When I went to the dermatologist on a separate issue, she mentioned I have some mild rosacea. For instance, I just got the Clarisonic Mia in the Sephora chic week sale, and it comes with a sensitive skin brush though they do make an ultra sensitive brush head. I found I can only use it at night because it makes my face red for a couple of hours. Although, when I wake up in the morning, my skin looks better than it would without the Mia.
> 
> ...








 




 




 
I'd observe my skins reactions to different mineral mixes, try samples first.  Not all minerals have the same hardness or sharp edges when reduced to a base powder form the way mica has.  

Mica's made up of a a few different minerals but silicate is a large component, which is what sand is and when sand is melted down forms glass.

There are some minerals that are soft, for example graphite and it won't scratch you no matter what you do with it... so there very well may be a mix that won't hurt your rosacea, or a company that mills and tumbles their powder to silky perfection!!

I'm sorry but I do not have extensive knowledge on other minerals at this point...  I'm aware of mica because it has become the most common offender for me in skin care.   

If you've got a geologist friend have them read the mineral powder ingredients they can probably tell you which when milled might still retain jagged edges and cause abrasions on sensitive skin.  




            

​ 

Mica's natural structure is sheet-like and can be easily separated into little leaflets.  I suspect when it is milled it still breaks in a way that doesn't betray it's natural mineral structure so it could scratch.  It' really pretty though!!


----------



## katlyne (Apr 26, 2013)

Ahaha. But my eyelashes look better in the second one.



> You should be an eye model! Â They're so pretty! Â At least the left one is LOL


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ahaha. But my eyelashes look better in the second one.


 I think your eyes look great in both pics.


----------



## nishino (Apr 26, 2013)

your lashes do look incredibly thick and full!  I was trying to see if you had tightlined but it doesn't look like it.  what mascara is it????


----------



## katlyne (Apr 26, 2013)

I go through with a coat of maybelline the rocket and then a coat of covergirl clump crusher. The rocket by itself flakes like crazy on me and the clump crusher isn't dramatic enough for me but together they're perfect..for me personally but I don't have terrible lashes naturally, on the last page the first set of pics are my natural lashes.



> your lashes do look incredibly thick and full! Â I was trying to see if you had tightlined but it doesn't look like it. Â what mascara is it????


----------



## nishino (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I go through with a coat of maybelline the rocket and then a coat of covergirl clump crusher. The rocket by itself flakes like crazy on me and the clump crusher isn't dramatic enough for me but together they're perfect..for me personally but I don't have terrible lashes naturally, on the last page the first set of pics are my natural lashes.


 ooh i just opened a new maybelline rocket myself and really loving it!  it doesn't flake at all on me though.  weird how mascara acts differently on different people; i hear the Falsies gets really good reviews but THAT one flakes like crazy on me.  maybe I'll play around with layering....never tried that before!  thanks katlyne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Apr 26, 2013)

> I think your eyes look great in both pics.


 Aww thank you. Tell me, what color are my eyes cuz my optometrist said I have blue eyes but I've never classified them as blue. Lol


----------



## katlyne (Apr 26, 2013)

No problemo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hate that mascara is so subjective. So many people love lancome hypnose and it does NOTHING for me, literally nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> ooh i just opened a new maybelline rocket myself and really loving it! Â it doesn't flake at all on me though. Â weird how mascara acts differently on different people; i hear the Falsies gets really good reviews but THAT one flakes like crazy on me. Â maybe I'll play around with layering....never tried that before! Â thanks katlyne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww thank you. Tell me, what color are my eyes cuz my optometrist said I have blue eyes but I've never classified them as blue. Lol


 I they look blue green to me a very pretty color.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 26, 2013)

> I they look blue green to me a very pretty color.


 Aw. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No problemo
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too!  I really want to buy another Benefit They're Real, but I have so many other mascaras from subs that I can't justify spending the $.  Luckily the new Starlooks mascara is next in my rotation and a lot of ppl have compared it favorably to They're Real. 

Oh and by the way, your makeup look is gorgeous and so are you!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No problemo
> 
> 
> ...


 I felt the same way about the Hypnose, I didn't get what all the fuss was about. The Definicils, however, is magical.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh,..  Photos please, pretty please?
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 26, 2013)

> I felt the same way about the Hypnose, I didn't get what all the fuss was about. The Definicils, however, is magical.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol...I'm using Definicils now and I am not feeling it. Much prefer Benefit They're Real. I didn't like Hypnose either.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  I've been meaning to try Zoya for a while.  I just placed an order.  I didn't realize the code was good all week.


 ooh! I love the colors you chose!


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Fairy" is just their nickname for their employees. They've been using it for years.


 Thank you for letting us know that!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

So, I can't use MicaBeauty's "EARTH" however I can turn it into nail polish! In my case what I did was over a wet nail press (using an eyeshadow sponge applicator) the MicaBeauty shadow then sealed with a clear polish. Bad picture quality (it's like almost 1 AM here) but here's what it looks light under bad light conditions.


----------



## nishino (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dang that is cool looking!  what color was the polish under the mica powder?


----------



## JC327 (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love it!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 27, 2013)

> Hmmm...This may make me rethink some things. I always thought mineral makeup was supposed to be more gentle. I do have sensitive skin. I burn easily. Very fair. And my cheeks stay red. When I went to the dermatologist on a separate issue, she mentioned I have some mild rosacea... Should I have any concerns about anything I mentioned, due to my rosacea? I know my skin flushes easily. Just the friction of putting makeup on with my hands or with a brush is going to cause me to flush red a bit. But it usually fades quickly and the makeup helps cover it anyway. Still, I don't want to do something which will make my rosacea worse. Yikes! Thanks for mentioning all this Formosa. I might want to take my rosacea a little more seriously than I have.


 I have really bad rosacea and I haven't noticed that it flares up any worse than usual using products with mica. I think everyone's skin is different though and I will definitely proceed with caution using makeup with this ingredient in the future. Thanks, FormosaHoney! Side note: Ladies with rosacea - what is your HG foundation? So far MAC studio fix is my favorite, but I like Missha BB Cream since it lasts all day too.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

The Sation one that came in my Ipsy bag - Of Corset I'll Call you.



> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Side note: Ladies with rosacea - what is your HG foundation? So far MAC studio fix is my favorite, but I like Missha BB Cream since it lasts all day too.


 OCC Tinted Moisturizer Y1, MUFE Mat Velvet #35 (mixed with OCC or BB cream since it's still too dark for me) and Skin79 VIP Gold BB cream but I'm using the Absolue one.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have really bad rosacea and I haven't noticed that it flares up any worse than usual using products with mica. I think everyone's skin is different though and I will definitely proceed with caution using makeup with this ingredient in the future. Thanks, FormosaHoney!
> 
> Side note: Ladies with rosacea - what is your HG foundation? So far MAC studio fix is my favorite, but I like Missha BB Cream since it lasts all day too.


 Laura--I just got a bottle of Urban Decay's Naked Skin foundation in the shade 3.5. I have stayed away from liquid for so long as I didn't like how it felt and it had a tendency to either be too greasy or (if oil free) it just didn't spread well. I've only used the Naked twice so far, but I LOVE how weightless it feels. I don't feel like I want to take it off as soon as I put it on like I do with most other foundations. So I am at least hopeful it will work for me. The only thing I really don't like about it is the price--$40 for 1 oz. But then, this is the first high end foundation I've ever purchased. All other liquids I've tried have been drugstore brands. So maybe that was part of the reason I hated them too.


----------



## nikkimouse (Apr 27, 2013)

Odd question but did anyone remove the 2 eye shadow and try to stick it in the RX pallet? I would love to put in in there I just want to know if it will sick before I go through the work.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

Over "_Of Corset I'll Call You_" from Miss Professional Nail's Sation I'm wearing "_Earth_" from MicaBeauty cosmetics. Since I'm allergic to their products but don't want to throw this away I decided to apply it over wet polish. With a sponge shadow applicator I dabbed the mica over the wet polish then allowed it to dry before sealing it with a clear top coat. It's REALLY pretty in person.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Apr 27, 2013)

Really creative and pretty - I can never get my nails to look right when I do that kind of stuff.  How wet was the nail polish?



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

I had two layers of polish - first layer allowed to completely dry then the second I applied on one hand and then went back, after the 5th nail was painted, with the shadow. you want to really load the sponge applicator and press. It DOES make a bit of a mess around the nail since the shadow will touch the skin. Do not attempt to clean it up while the polish is wet. Once you've allowed it to dry and then seal with a top coat, once that top coat is dry you can wash the excess shadow off from around the skin. In all - it took me about 20 minutes, maybe 30, to do both hands from start to finish but I wanted to make sure the polish was dry before washing my hands. It turned out really pretty. I'm contemplating doing the same with my beloved Feline Fatale from Glamourdoll Eyes.



> Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really creative and pretty - I can never get my nails to look right when I do that kind of stuff.  How wet was the nail polish?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 27, 2013)

You could also dip the wet nail into the powder and tap off the excess..eliminates the pressing into the polish step.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 27, 2013)

Good idea!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have really bad rosacea and I haven't noticed that it flares up any worse than usual using products with mica. I think everyone's skin is different though and I will definitely proceed with caution using makeup with this ingredient in the future. Thanks, FormosaHoney!
> 
> Side note: Ladies with rosacea - what is your HG foundation? So far MAC studio fix is my favorite, but I like Missha BB Cream since it lasts all day too.


  have rosacea and love my Missha M Perfect BB Cream


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aww...This kind of makes me sad I traded my mica sample for the Beach Please blush (as I got the Sweet Cheeks color, so now I have both).  I also traded my peach polish for this color, so I totally could have done this look.  Oh well.  I'm sure I can find some mineral powders or samples I could use to at least try out the look.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pengutango (Apr 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks really pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely wanna try that at some point.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 29, 2013)

Zadidoll-- that nail color with the shimmer Looks Puuuurrrtttyyy!!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 29, 2013)

> OCC Tinted Moisturizer Y1, MUFE Mat Velvet #35 (mixed with OCC or BB cream since it's still too dark for me) and Skin79 VIP Gold BB cream but I'm using the Absolue one.


 OOH, three things I haven't tried! I have always wanted to try other Japanese BBs, but I keep getting great deals on the Missha.


> Laura--I just got a bottle of Urban Decay's Naked Skin foundation in the shade 3.5. I have stayed away from liquid for so long as I didn't like how it felt and it had a tendency to either be too greasy or (if oil free) it just didn't spread well. I've only used the Naked twice so far, but I LOVE how weightless it feels. I don't feel like I want to take it off as soon as I put it on like I do with most other foundations. So I am at least hopeful it will work for me. The only thing I really don't like about it is the price--$40 for 1 oz. But then, this is the first high end foundation I've ever purchased. All other liquids I've tried have been drugstore brands. So maybe that was part of the reason I hated them too.


 I have only tried the naked skin BB, not the regular foundation (although I think I have some samples from the last UD sale. Maybe I'll try to get a bigger sample on my next sephora run! I will pay pretty much anything to have a normal looking face.


> Â have rosacea and love my Missha M Perfect BB Cream


 I didn't really appreciate the Missha until I went back to something else and then I realized how much staying power it had. I wish I had enjoyed it more before I ran out! I have a backup but I have like 3 open foundations to use first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rachael B (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW! I love this!!  DIdn't get it in my bag though boo!


----------



## jbrookeb (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, that looks so lovely! And you also have perfectly shaped nails. Lucky!!!

I mixed my Mica with some sweet almond oil and a few popped capsules of Vitamin E oil for a lip gloss. I love that the shimmer powder is so universal. I hope we see more products that can be used for different applications.


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, I was right about the ZOYA nail color. CONFIRMED: They put up a sneak peek today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg4jqzh7qligrt/

My next predication from my FaceBook explorations would be Moxie lip gloss-- because every Monday this past month ipsy has been running a contest to win a Moxie lip gloss. That is not CONFIRMED, but CONJECTURE. (just a guess from my sleuthing!)


----------



## gemstone (Apr 30, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was right about the ZOYA nail color. CONFIRMED: They put up a sneak peek today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hg4jqzh7qligrt/ My next predication from my FaceBook explorations would be Moxie lip gloss-- because every Monday this past month ipsy has been running a contest to win a Moxie lip gloss. That is not CONFIRMED, but CONJECTURE. (just a guess from my sleuthing!)





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Well, the one you can win is the exact one that went out a few months ago, in December or November, I can't remember which.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, the one you can win is the exact one that went out a few months ago, in December or November, I can't remember which.


November



That was an awesome bag! It was the Moxie lipgloss in Daredevil.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, I was right about the ZOYA nail color. CONFIRMED: They put up a sneak peek today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, the one you can win is the exact one that went out a few months ago, in December or November, I can't remember which.


 I joined up in January so I did not get the Moxie product. I do hope we are getting a lip product this month. That would be so wonderful! Maybe I am wishful thinking? WHO KNOWS! P.S. i just realized there is a May Spoilers new thread, so I am going to be over there with my two cents after this post. Leave it to me to not realize that there is another thread until they've already posted near a dozen pages. DERP! LOL


----------



## Heather Hicks (Apr 30, 2013)

Laura--The Naked foundation is NOTHING like the BB cream to me.  I got a sample of the BB cream before the foundation, and it made me look like an oompa loompa--orangey.  That was probably why I dragged my feet so much on trying the foundation.  I too assumed it would be like the BB cream.  So I actually had the sample for several months before I tried it out.  And if it wasn't for the sample, I would not have given the foundation a second look.  If you can, I suggest getting a makeover at Sephora and requesting that they use the Naked foundation.  Then you can wear it while you continue to shop and see if you are as impressed as I was.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, I was right about the ZOYA nail color. CONFIRMED: They put up a sneak peek today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 30, 2013)

You might single handedly kill my may no buy before it even starts!!! Waaaaaaaant...



> Laura--The Naked foundation is NOTHING like the BB cream to me. Â I got a sample of the BB cream before the foundation, and it made me look like an oompa loompa--orangey. Â That was probably why I dragged my feet so much on trying the foundation. Â I too assumed it would be like the BB cream. Â So I actually had the sample for several months before I tried it out. Â And if it wasn't for the sample, I would not have given the foundation a second look. Â If you can, I suggest getting a makeover at Sephora and requesting that they use the Naked foundation. Â Then you can wear it while you continue to shop and see if you are as impressed as I was. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't forget to take all May Ipsy bag talk to the https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134510/may-2013-ipsy-bag-spoilers/300_100 thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

So my Ipsy bag arrived today! I got:

1. Two cosmetics in Heartache

2.Healthy Sexy Hair Soy renewal

3.Sation nail lacquer in Love At First Bite

4. Be a Bombshell blush in Beach Please

I am happy with my bag I really wanted the Beach please the other items I was ok with whatever I got.


----------



## lovepink (May 3, 2013)

Yay!  Glad you got what you wanted!  And it seems like it came fast considering it had to go to another country!  Enjoy playing with your new items!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my Ipsy bag arrived today! I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my Ipsy bag arrived today! I got:
> 
> ...


awesome, congrats on getting what you wanted! it's a goooood thing!


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  Glad you got what you wanted!  And it seems like it came fast considering it had to go to another country!  Enjoy playing with your new items!
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------

